# Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 [PS3/360] - Part 1



## Tazmo (Sep 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Jaga (Sep 30, 2012)

*Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 [PS3/360]*

The rumor is proven true!  is confirmed for 2013!

First Scan:



Original Post:

*Spoiler*: __ 



And so it begins!! 

The first rumor for the game to come out in 2013. SI's rumors almost always end up true. I'll post the scan in the first post when it comes out.



> Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations made its highly anticipated Japanese release in February. A month later, North America and Europe both had the chance to jump in on the fun. A few short months have passed and an interesting rumor has suddenly popped up ? NARUTO SHIPPUDEN: ULTIMATE NINJA STORM 3 is making its way in 2013! This will be for the Sony PlayStation 3 and Microsoft Xbox 360, like Storm 2 and Generations, and developed by CyberConnect2.
> 
> From our understanding, Storm 3 will begin where Storm 2 left off, with the return of the action/adventure story mode. The rumor says this is all from the next issue of Shonen Jump. We will have to see it to believe it, but our heart certain skipped and beat, or two, upon reading this. Again, as the title says, this is a rumor! Lets wait to see if Shonen Jump delivers any exciting news to us. Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3, we would love it, that is for sure!


----------



## Athruz (Sep 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFhpCPwvuZ0&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]
They all have character art...might be playable afterall! 
Also, Samurai Naruto? lol crazy idea...if they add non-canon stuff like this, they better put in every important character.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 30, 2012)

Athruz said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFhpCPwvuZ0&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]
> They all have character art...might be playable afterall!
> Also, Samurai Naruto? lol crazy idea...if they add non-canon stuff like this, they better put in every important character.





thanks for reposting


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh lord, Nardo as a samurai.


----------



## Athruz (Sep 30, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> thanks for reposting



thanks for finding!
Your timing was unlucky... 

OT: does anyone know when the next convention or anything will be?


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 30, 2012)

lol yea, the next event is on October 15th, @ComicCon, CC2 will actually be there i believe!,  there also holding a event on October 8th in Japan, where people can come and play Naruto & JoJo, but i think it maybe just the same old Kyuubi demo


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Sep 30, 2012)

THERE PLAYABLE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Athruz (Sep 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> THERE PLAYABLE!!!!!!!!!!



Hope you are right man, really do...

Thx for the info Ps360! I expect the old demo or Naruto vs. Kyuubi too. but who knows?


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 30, 2012)

7 Swordsman are looking good  

They might actually be playable too. CC2 seems to do good improvisations when it comes to characters with swords or weapons (see Mifune and Hanzo), so there's a good probability of them being playable. All the moves they showed in the manga can be their ougis/jutsus, or they can get some exaggerated good shit like Mifune did.

And Samurai Naruto


----------



## -JT- (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome that the Swordsmen are in, but Samurai Naruto? 

Could easily put a different character in there in his place... Like Dosu, who was cruelly left out of Generations


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 30, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Awesome that the Swordsmen are in, but Samurai Naruto?
> 
> Could easily put a different character in there in his place... Like Dosu, who was cruelly left out of Generations



But all of the sound Genin have yet to make an in game appearance.


----------



## Random (Sep 30, 2012)

Samarai Naruto....why?


----------



## Athruz (Sep 30, 2012)

Random said:


> Samarai Naruto....why?



I'm waiting for Samurai Sasuke and Sumo Choji now...
and Pimp Kakuzu. 

But seriously, why? i thought they only add stuff Kishi has drawn or do they go by their imagination now? 
I'm left to wonder if they will make other alternatives costumes, as Naruto has two and Sasuke none.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

I think it's pretty cool that they're adding fodder to the game, for instance the hokage summit Samurai. I bet that means we get the jacked white zetsu as well!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Awesome that the Swordsmen are in, but Samurai Naruto?
> 
> Could easily put a different character in there in his place... Like Dosu, who was cruelly left out of Generations


Look, this game is going to start where Storm 2 left off. Dosu has no place here. Anyway Samurai Naruto won't take up a character slot, he'll be an alternate costume for Naruto. Though as far as alternates for Naruto go the Sage cloak should be there.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 30, 2012)

Samurais,suck I rather have sexy jutsu baritone playable.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Look, this game is going to start where Storm 2 left off. Dosu has no place here. Anyway Samurai Naruto won't take up a character slot, he'll be an alternate costume for Naruto. Though as far as alternates for Naruto go the Sage cloak should be there.



I think he was just making a point. We have previous games where there are special costumes or different special characters that were unnecessary. Naruto Uzumaki the green beast? How about adding characters that make sense for the story. Not like leaving out Haku and Zabuza. How stupid. 

Now this game hopefully won't make the same mistakes. An extra costume is cool but really just add the right characters in to make the fans happy. If you're going to go up to a certain point you should just include everything up to that point.

No one wants to wait five years after the series ends to get the game they've been waiting for.


----------



## G (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks awesome
i hope the 7 swordsmen get in the game


----------



## Random (Sep 30, 2012)

They should add cool/funny alternate costumes for every character. Some may be silly, but it makes the game more interesting.

I myself wouldn't mind getting the Hinata from the Road to Ninja movie


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I think he was just making a point. We have previous games where there are special costumes or different special characters that were unnecessary. Naruto Uzumaki the green beast? How about adding characters that make sense for the story. Not like leaving out Haku and Zabuza. How stupid.
> 
> Now this game hopefully won't make the same mistakes. An extra costume is cool but really just add the right characters in to make the fans happy. If you're going to go up to a certain point you should just include everything up to that point.
> 
> No one wants to wait five years after the series ends to get the game they've been waiting for.


My point was that your suggestion would be out of place in this game. Having an extra character or two that wasn't in the events covered in this arc is understandable but Dosu being one isn't.

Anyway Storm 3 isn't Generations 2. It's a sequel to Storm 2. The game you want is Generations 2.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes, I agree, but not at the expense of main characters that should already be included without a shadow of a doubt. 

If Tenkaichi, a PS2 game from 2007, can have 161 characters, EVEN IF that includes transformations and alternate versions, then new Naruto games can put the same amount of effort in regarding AT LEAST main characters. 

But of course we'll probably have to wait until the series ends to get characters like that.

EDIT: Read my post again. I didn't suggest Dosu be in this game. I backed up the point that they should focus on characters who belong in the plot rather than unnecessary BS like they've included in the past.


----------



## Random (Sep 30, 2012)

I really have been waiting for a Naruto that was like DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 3. Every character that ever fought in any type of way (plus all of there transformations) was in that game.

If Naruto had a game like that, I wouldn't be able to contain my excitement.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just hope the 7 swordsmen are actually playable, I would love to use sword-and-thread guy. 

He's just too awesome!


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Yes, I agree, but not at the expense of main characters that should already be included without a shadow of a doubt.


And I'm saying it's NOT at the expense of other characters because they will share a slot with the regular version of the character. These alternate costumes will at the most have two jutsu changes from the regular costume. Certainly Naruto has had multiple character slots before but those are for when enough has changed from the way the two fight. Samurai Naruto won't be a new slot, KCM Naruto might be but Samurai Naruto won't.



Ech?ux said:


> If Tenkaichi, a PS2 game from 2007, can have 161 characters, EVEN IF that includes transformations and alternate versions, then new Naruto games can put the same amount of effort in regarding AT LEAST main characters.


You're forgetting a very important detail. Those games were made long after Dragon Ball ended. The Tenkaichi games covered all of Dragon Ball Z and added characters from GT, the movies and early Dragon Ball. The Naruto games are being made while the series is coming out and follow a different formula. The Storm games tell the story of Naruto one game at a time.



Ech?ux said:


> But of course we'll probably have to wait until the series ends to get characters like that.


So why criticise these games for not being that way when that isn't even what they're trying to be?



Ech?ux said:


> EDIT: Read my post again. I didn't suggest Dosu be in this game. I backed up the point that they should focus on characters who belong in the plot rather than unnecessary BS like they've included in the past.


It seemed like you were saying Dosu as a suggestion of a new character. Anyway I don't see why you're complaining so much. We already know that we're going to get plenty of new characters regardless.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Look, this game is going to start where Storm 2 left off. Dosu has no place here. Anyway Samurai Naruto won't take up a character slot, he'll be an alternate costume for Naruto. Though as far as alternates for Naruto go the Sage cloak should be there.


I know, I know. But I'm just saying that it's stupid to have the developers waste time on pointless costumes (unless every character has some sort of alternate, quirky costume) instead of adding in decent characters.
Dosu appearing would be random, but I'd still gladly accept him over Samurai Naruto, who by the way might even be his own character with his own moveset the fit the samurai style 



Ech?ux said:


> I think he was just making a point. We have previous games where there are special costumes or different special characters that were unnecessary. Naruto Uzumaki the green beast? How about adding characters that make sense for the story. Not like leaving out Haku and Zabuza. How stupid.
> 
> Now this game hopefully won't make the same mistakes. An extra costume is cool but really just add the right characters in to make the fans happy. If you're going to go up to a certain point you should just include everything up to that point.
> 
> No one wants to wait five years after the series ends to get the game they've been waiting for.



Yes, yes, yes


----------



## slickcat (Sep 30, 2012)

if samurai naruto wields a sword I dont have a problem, other than that hes just a waste of space, too many narutos and sasukes in the game, they need to be replaced with other meaningful characters.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 30, 2012)

a samurai naruto? that makes...what 5 naruto's? 

should kcm naruto be his own character? and have his awakening be full beast mode naruto? or have bijuu mode naruto be his own character while his awakening be the fox shroud?


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 30, 2012)

I rather have naked Sakura than samurai Naruto.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 30, 2012)

Why do people make youtube videos of scans?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 30, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Why do people make youtube videos of scans?



to get attention.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 30, 2012)

Let's throw in Naruto in a princess costume just for the fun of it


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I know, I know. But I'm just saying that it's stupid to have the developers waste time on pointless costumes (unless every character has some sort of alternate, quirky costume) instead of adding in decent characters.


Who says it's instead of new characters though? They hardly picked the costume over adding a new character, it'll be a new feature added through their own choice. A better complaint would be to say that there are better costumes for Naruto to choose from. The sage cloak for example, I'd love to play as regular Naruto wearing it.

I also think  would have been better than samurai armor.



Hellion said:


> Why do people make youtube videos of scans?


I can understand them being made. However I don't understand them being posted here when the scans have already been posted and the only difference is the video has music.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 30, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Let's throw in Naruto in a princess costume just for the fun of it



hm? oh. yeah, sure. and make kurama a baby while we're at it.  oh wait


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Who says it's instead of new characters though? They hardly picked the costume over adding a new character, it'll be a new feature added through their own choice. A better complaint would be to say that there are better costumes for Naruto to choose from. The sage cloak for example, I'd love to play as regular Naruto wearing it.



You're missing the point really. They went and put forth an extra effort to put in something filler, instead of aiming that effort towards new characters, or (possibly since we don't know for a fact) already existing canon outfits.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> You're missing the point really. They went and put forth an extra effort to put in something filler, instead of aiming that effort towards new characters, or (possibly since we don't know for a fact) already existing canon outfits.


But that effort would have been independant of new character thought. I can understand being annoyed about it potentially being picked over better alternates for Naruto that hes worn before but what characters are included and what costumes are included are different matters.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

I disagree. It's all effort being put forth into the game that could be pushed into different areas. Plus I would bet that it's not just a costume change and that it comes with different jutsu and playing style which in my opinion counts as another character.


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I disagree. It's all effort being put forth into the game that could be pushed into different areas. Plus I would bet that it's not just a costume change and that it comes with different jutsu and playing style which in my opinion counts as another character.


Even if Samurai Naruto is different enough to have his own slot the idea will have been independant. Perhaps there's a bonus story about this Naruto that you can unlock. This is a bonus and if it wasn't there and everything was exactly the same otherwise you'd just blame something else for a character not being there. I remember someone criticising the inclusion of young Kakashi and Obito in Generations saying that they should have put that effort into (do I even need to finish this sentance?) the Sound Four.

My point is you're just using Samurai Naruto as something to blame for the character selection missing someone instead of just seeing it as a bonus.


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Even if Samurai Naruto is different enough to have his own slot the idea will have been independant. Perhaps there's a bonus story about this Naruto that you can unlock. This is a bonus and if it wasn't there and everything was exactly the same otherwise you'd just blame something else for a character not being there. I remember someone criticising the inclusion of young Kakashi and Obito in Generations saying that they should have put that effort into (do I even need to finish this sentance?) the Sound Four.
> 
> My point is you're just using Samurai Naruto as something to blame for the character selection missing someone instead of just seeing it as a bonus.



Because I don't care about Bonuses. I care about getting the game in it's entirety the way it should be which is canon. 

Who buys a movie the doesn't include scenes but has a bunch of special features. "Stop complaining! We get MOST of the characters!" isn't good enough. They should, with next gen gaming consoles, be able to fit a WHOLE LOT MORE in these games.


----------



## Aeiou (Sep 30, 2012)

I want to use the stone-cleaving mist swordsman


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Who says it's instead of new characters though? They hardly picked the costume over adding a new character, it'll be a new feature added through their own choice. A better complaint would be to say that there are better costumes for Naruto to choose from. The sage cloak for example, I'd love to play as regular Naruto wearing it.
> 
> I also think  would have been better than samurai armor.
> 
> ...



but i didnt do that, the guy edited his post and added it after i posted the video link,


----------



## Gaiash (Sep 30, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Because I don't care about Bonuses. I care about getting the game in it's entirety the way it should be which is canon.
> 
> Who buys a movie the doesn't include scenes but has a bunch of special features. "Stop complaining! We get MOST of the characters!" isn't good enough. They should, with next gen gaming consoles, be able to fit a WHOLE LOT MORE in these games.


Except the game will have all the characters it was going to. It's not like we're going to get an arcade version that has more characters that don't make it to the home release (which would be the game equivalent to a DVD not having all the scenes). If anything your comparison is just that the DVD doesn't have deleted scenes.

Honestly you're overreacting without even knowing the final character selection.


----------



## Foxve (Sep 30, 2012)

I wonder if this "Samurai Naruto" is in someway modeled after the one from Dragonblade Chronicles. If so, his move set might be include abilites he only used in the game. Like say, if he had his Dragon rasengan as an Ultimate


----------



## Random (Sep 30, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I wonder if this "Samurai Naruto" is in someway modeled after the one from Dragonblade Chronicles. If so, his move set might be include abilites he only used in the game. Like say, if he had his Dragon rasengan as an Ultimate



Dragon Rasengan?  Sound interesting


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2012)

Sweet scan! 

Like seeing the Swordsmen, their character concept art looks good. This still does not 100% confirm if they are playable to me but it is a nice teasing first-clue of the possibility I think. Kakashi looks good there too. And I am not sure if that image of KCM Naruto is from the anime or actualy a screenshot of a part of the game's cinematic events, but it is awesome.

Samurai Naruto looks neat, but I think it'll be an alternative skin. I think it'll look aesthetically great playing as samurai Naruto against a certain character by the time they confirm him. 



shyakugaun said:


> lol yea, the next event is on October 15th, @ComicCon, CC2 will actually be there i believe!,  there also holding a event on October 8th in Japan, where people can come and play Naruto & JoJo, but i think it maybe just the same old Kyuubi demo



Sounds good!



Aeion said:


> 7 Swordsman are looking good
> 
> They might actually be playable too. CC2 seems to do good improvisations when it comes to characters with swords or weapons (see Mifune and Hanzo), so there's a good probability of them being playable. All the moves they showed in the manga can be their ougis/jutsus, or they can get some exaggerated good shit like Mifune did.
> 
> And Samurai Naruto



I agree wholeheartedly. 



Aeion said:


> I want to use the stone-cleaving mist swordsman



Jinin Akebino huh? Not bad. 

I'd like to play as Jinpachi Munashi, the pirate-ish ninja (really, that is how they nicknamed him when he appeared in the manga ) with the sword over his shoulder. His sword's ability is pretty cool to me. Swordmanship + explosive tags = badass.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 30, 2012)

They said they would be adding alternate costumes, so I think it's safe to assume that samurai Naruto is nothing more than just that :T


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2012)

The fking colors that the anime team gave them... they are terrible.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> They said they would be adding alternate costumes, so I think it's safe to assume that samurai Naruto is nothing more than just that :T



I see. I am okay with it. Although if they are gonna be adding alternate costumes then I think they should be going for some "canon sustained injuries" skins for some characters. This was usually discussed back when Generations was in development...



Suigetsu said:


> The fking colors that the anime team gave them... they are terrible.



They aren't that bad. Most of them look accurate (Jinpachi, Jinin & Mangetsu specifically). Suikazan Fuguki is, well, the one that stands out the most due to his animal-looks so his red-oranged hair fits him. Kushimaru's is okay too. The only one from them that I agree could have been handled better is Ameyuri Ringo, I think he would have looked good better with white hair like here:



But the "damage" is done now. Cross fingers so that these concept arts are hopefully a hint of them being playable after all.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 30, 2012)

I want Lars back T_T


----------



## Ech?ux (Sep 30, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *Except the game will have all the characters it was going to.* It's not like we're going to get an arcade version that has more characters that don't make it to the home release (which would be the game equivalent to a DVD not having all the scenes). If anything your comparison is just that the DVD doesn't have deleted scenes.



I'd just like to ask you how you know that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

The colors that they gave to the master of Kisame really bother me, I mean he looks like a fking Tiger... Wasnt he supposed to be a tiger shark or a balloon fish?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I'd just like to ask you how you know that.


Why bother? You're determined to think that there isn't enough characters and blame it on bonus features.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 1, 2012)

The thing is, I'm _not_ hating on the game. You misunderstand. I love the NUNS games. I own Generations and it's a blast. 

but it doesn't bother you at all that game devs leaves out major characters, and instead puts in "bonus characters" like Green Beast Naruto, Lars, Hinata Unlocked or whatever that was, that's not irritating to you? It irritates me because they have a history of doing so. Of leaving out main characters and instead implementing "bonus characters". I don't want your bonus characters, I want plot-central characters with purpose. 

So since they have a history of doing this, I think when one of their first scans released includes not only Naruto wielding a sword in a Samurai costume, but also Sakura without her war vest on, I have every right to be at least cautiously irked.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> The thing is, I'm _not_ hating on the game. You misunderstand. I love the NUNS games. I own Generations and it's a blast.
> 
> but it doesn't bother you at all that game devs leaves out major characters, and instead puts in "bonus characters" like Green Beast Naruto, Lars, Hinata Unlocked or whatever that was, that's not irritating to you? It irritates me because they have a history of doing so. Of leaving out main characters and instead implementing "bonus characters". I don't want your bonus characters, I want plot-central characters with purpose.
> 
> So since they have a history of doing this, I think when one of their first scans released includes not only Naruto wielding a sword in a Samurai costume, but also Sakura without her war vest on, I have every right to be at least cautiously irked.


Except we have no idea if they're going to leave out any major characters that fight in the arcs covered. Certainly some might be support only or even hack and slash mode only.

And regardless I *like* bonus features like this and I *like* what-if designs. I thought Lars was a neat extra character in Storm 2 and thought it was a shame he didn't return for Generations. Heck with Road to Ninja I wouldn't mind seeing alternate outfits for Hinata, Ino, Sasuke and Choji based on the film.

As for the Sakura thing I still can't see her. Regardless it's still in development and if she really doesn't have her flak jacket it'll certainly be added during development. Notice they do have Kakashi with the Shinobi headband, the war outfits will be there but they might not have finished all the character models yet. Sakura is wearing her flak jacket in the logo for Storm 3 anyway.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

As long as they give suigetsu a fking cloak, I will be happy.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 1, 2012)

@echoux and gaiash, both of your hearts are in the right place, you dont have to repeat the same argument over and over. Its okay to want what you want but when you become like flames of youth,then theres a problem. 

Bonus features, shit that should have been in the game, are all welcome, but for the context of this game taking place after Storm 2 it would be wise to think of characters in the upcoming arc rather than the past ones. There will be a generations 2,best to sit back, relax and enjoy the show


----------



## Jaga (Oct 1, 2012)

new art!


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

Can I just say that costumes are great, but if only used as a concept for everyone.
One character just having a costume that isn't canon or makes no sense is just pointless.

If everyone has at least one alternate costume, then fine- alternate costumes is obviously something they thought about and implemented.

One of my main gripes about Samurai Naruto is that there are about three versions of him anyway without this one too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 1, 2012)

That art is sweet. The one with the swordsman by themselves is by far the best. So much badassery.


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Can I just say that costumes are great, but if only used as a concept for everyone.
> One character just having a costume that isn't canon or makes no sense is just pointless.
> 
> If everyone has at least one alternate costume, then fine- alternate costumes is obviously something they thought about and implemented.



That's what I was trying to say. If everybody get's an actual alternate costume (not just a color change), then that would be a very nice bonus.

I like bonuses. Lars was a really cool one in UNS2 and I wish he would make a reappearance in either UNS3 or Generations 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new art!



Zabuza look the coolest like always.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 1, 2012)

samurai naruto looks interesting wonder if he will have new move sets.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new art!



Nice. I am gonna post them here too for everyone to see:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Butō Rengoob said:


> That art is sweet. The one with the swordsman by themselves is by far the best. So much badassery.



Yeah, now if only Fuguki and Mangetsu had their respective swords it would look even more badass.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

Wait, can someone explain to me the whole formation of the Swordsmen?

I always assumed that Kisame was part of this 'original' ensemble, but obviously he isn't because he killed the orange, tiger fish guy to win Samehada.
I know though that Suigetsu and Chojuro were never 'true' members. But why are all three of them called Swordsmen of the Mist when they were not part of the core group?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Wait, can someone explain to me the whole formation of the Swordsmen?
> 
> I always assumed that Kisame was part of this 'original' ensemble, but obviously he isn't because he killed the orange, tiger fish guy to win Samehada.
> I know though that Suigetsu and Chojuro were never 'true' members. But why are all three of them called Swordsmen of the Mist when they were not part of the core group?


The original line up is as the name suggests the original seven rather than any of their replacements. The group didn't disdband the moment one left, they just replace the member with a new swordsman. Chojuro is still called a Swordsman of the mist because while there isn't seven of them any more he still fills their role.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

So Kisame was a member of the core group once he killed Tiger Fish Guy?

I take it Suigetsu's deal is the same as Chojuro


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> So Kisame was a member of the core group once he killed Tiger Fish Guy?
> 
> I take it Suigetsu's deal is the same as Chojuro



I pretty sure Kisame is the only one out of those three that killed a member to become a member. But he was still just replacing the one he killed. Suigetsu is either just a self proclaimed swordsman, or he replaced Mangetsu. I don't know who Chojuro replaced.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2012)

Random said:


> I pretty sure Kisame is the only one out of those three that killed a member to become a member. But he was still just replacing the one he killed. Suigetsu is either just a self proclaimed swordsman, or he replaced Mangetsu. I don't know who Chojuro replaced.


Suigetsu replaced Zabuza,Chojuro most likely replaced Mangetsu.


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Suigetsu replaced Zabuza,Chojuro most likely replaced Mangetsu.



Oh yea, I just assumed he replaced his brother. I forgot he was using Zabuza's sword though.

And Mangetsu doesn't have his sword, so it's likely Chojuro did replace him


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

So are there other members still out there who have replaced the Edo Swordsmen that we see?


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> So are there other members still out there who have replaced the Edo Swordsmen that we see?



Maybe.That group was called the 7 swordsman because there happen to be 7, but I don't think that there has to be a minimum or maximum of 7. I may be wrong though.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 1, 2012)

1. Suigetsu isn't one of the 7 swordsmen and never was.
2. The group doesn't exist anymore.
3. Each generation used the same swords it seems. Mangetsu summoned all sword except Samehada and Hiramekarei, which were held by Bee and Chojuro. This means that the other swords were not held by anybody.
4. Mangetsu mastered all 7 swords, and since Hiramekarei (Chojuro's current sword) can turn into different swords, it was likely his.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't think i'd actually have to say it, but it should be obvious there isn't going to be a Generations 2 guys.......


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I didn't think i'd actually have to say it, but it should be obvious there isn't going to be a Generations 2 guys.......



Why is it obvious? I'm not saying you are wrong, but what makes it so obvious.

I know I'm only one in thousands who want a generations 2. They could easily make a lot of money off of a Generations 2 and all they have to do is copy/paste the characters and add some tweaks. I see no reason why they should pass that up .


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

Random said:


> Why is it obvious? I'm not saying you are wrong, but what makes it so obvious.
> 
> I know I'm only one in thousands who want a generations 2. They could easily make a lot of money off of a Generations 2 and all they have to do is copy/paste the characters and add some tweaks. I see no reason why they should pass that up .



Because it'd be pointless. While they'd make some money off of it, it's really just a spinoff Storm game. And if it's like the current one, alot of people most likly won't buy it due to it being all about the online mode. Like you said all they have to do is copy/paste with _some_ added tweaks. Not worth $60 bucks


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 1, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Jinin Akebino huh? Not bad.
> 
> I'd like to play as Jinpachi Munashi, the pirate-ish ninja (really, that is how they nicknamed him when he appeared in the manga ) with the sword over his shoulder. His sword's ability is pretty cool to me. Swordmanship + explosive tags = badass.



That's right, his name is Jinin, right? I was too lazy to search it up, they have weird names  He's my favourite because his weapon of choice is badass, even if you manage to block that bigass axe as it is, he'll cleave your defense with an added smash of a hammer 

Jinpachi is actually my second favourite swordsman too 



Suigetsu said:


> The fking colors that the anime team gave them... they are terrible.



You really seem to dislike the colours  Are they that bad?



slickcat said:


> @echoux and gaiash, both of your hearts are in the right place, you dont have to repeat the same argument over and over. Its okay to want what you want but when you become like *flames of youth*,then theres a problem.



Lmao it's funny how his name has become a tool of disdain now 



Gaiash said:


> The original line up is as the name suggests the original seven rather than any of their replacements. The group didn't disdband the moment one left, they just replace the member with a new swordsman. Chojuro is still called a Swordsman of the mist because while there isn't seven of them any more he still fills their role.



It's not really a matter of replacing them, it's just that as time passed, they passed their swords to those they deemed worthy (or were killed by). It's basically like those 7 were the pioneers of that Swordsman organization



Foxve said:


> I didn't think i'd actually have to say it, but it should be obvious there isn't going to be a Generations 2 guys.......



That's actually not true. CC2 will never pass up the chance to make a Generations 2. It's an easy way for them to milk up money with something they don't really have to work on. As people said, just copy/paste, make a few tweaks here, add some new modes (which generally are a lot of fun..) and they have another game.



Foxve said:


> Because it'd be pointless. While they'd make some money off of it, it's really just a spinoff Storm game. And if it's like the current one, alot of people most likly won't buy it due to it being all about the online mode. Like you said all they have to do is copy/paste with _some_ added tweaks. Not worth $60 bucks



That's not going to stop hundreds of thousands of people purchasing one of their games. The fact of the matter is, CC2 has the advantage over the people that want to be satisfied. What I mean by this, is what if you wanted (even though their name is taboo here ..) the Sound 4 to be playable in Storm 3? Well, if that's not the case, it'd be an option in Generations 2, and your wishes will be granted. They'd use their same marketing strategy and say something like "over 120 characters playable!!!" or something similar. They'd also probably make support-only characters from Generations playable in Generations 2. The offer would be too tempting for a lot of people to turn down. You'd be surprised what they can do to get their fans on their games again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 1, 2012)

But that would mean CC2 will have even less time to bother with making the seventh accel game.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What I mean by this, is what if you wanted (even though their name is taboo here ..) the Sound 4 to be playable in Storm 3? Well, if that's not the case, it'd be an option in Generations 2, and your wishes will be granted. They'd use their same marketing strategy and say something like "over 120 characters playable!!!" or something similar. They'd also probably make support-only characters from Generations playable in Generations 2. The offer would be too tempting for a lot of people to turn down. You'd be surprised what they can do to get their fans on their games again.



Yeah sorry but no. Not wasting $60 bucks just to play as sound 4, Madara, or even Menma (). Especially since the "over 120 playable" may not even be relevent characters. Might as well just make'm DLC


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Yeah sorry but no. Not wasting $60 bucks just to play as sound 4, Madara, or even Menma (). Especially since the "over 120 playable" may not even be relevent characters. Might as well just make'm DLC



But you see, that's your opinion you're talking about right now. That form of thinking isn't even going to enter the minds of thousands of people who will be attracted to this type of advertising.

The same thing even goes with Generations. There are many who think its a waste of $60, but there are thousands who still buy it nonetheless because they are interested in the flashy things CC2 has to offer. Because of this alone, Generations 2 is guaranteed to exist.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 1, 2012)

Samurai Naruto

wut


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But you see, that's your opinion you're talking about right now. That form of thinking isn't even going to enter the minds of thousands of people who will be attracted to this type of advertising.
> 
> The same thing even goes with Generations. There are many who think its a waste of $60, but there are thousands who still buy it nonetheless because they are interested in the flashy things CC2 has to offer. Because of this alone, Generations 2 is guaranteed to exist.



I know it's my opinion, however i'm sure alot of players think the way I do (don't mean to sound arrogant even though I'm sure i do). Come though, Generations 2? That don't even sound right :/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Nice. I am gonna post them here too for everyone to see:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


or replacle Fuguki whit Kisame.


----------



## Random (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I know it's my opinion, however i'm sure alot of players think the way I do (don't mean to sound arrogant even though I'm sure i do). Come though, Generations 2? That don't even sound right :/



You are right about that. Many people will think it's a waste of $60, however, those people are extremely overpowered by the amount of people who will go and buy the game anyway, no matter how much of a waste it is. 

The fact of the matter is, CC2 has a business to run. There is no way they would be stupid enough to pass down all that easy money. They have a lot of power in their hands, and I guarantee that they will use it to it's full extent.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Because it'd be pointless. While they'd make some money off of it, it's really just a spinoff Storm game. And if it's like the current one, alot of people most likly won't buy it due to it being all about the online mode. Like you said all they have to do is copy/paste with _some_ added tweaks. Not worth $60 bucks


I almost never use online yet I still enjoy Generations. To me the Generations offer a wider range of what-if team ups and fights than the main Storm games. So why buy the main games when I could just wait for Generations 2? Well because the story mode is better and I want to try out the new characters.

It's well worth the ?30 because I still have plenty of fun setting up what-if fights in Generations.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I almost never use online yet I still enjoy Generations. To me the Generations offer a wider range of what-if team ups and fights than the main Storm games. So why buy the main games when I could just wait for Generations 2? Well because the story mode is better and I want to try out the new characters.
> 
> It's well worth the ?30 because I still have plenty of fun setting up what-if fights in Generations.



It'd just be a copy and paste of the Storm of the game that came out before it with small tweaks. The Story mode also sucked aside from the Anime scenes and Bee's Rap.

Also, what the hell makes all of you think they won't just make a storm 4 with all the characters? It doesn't have to be a Generation Storm to have more characters. And please don't say "Well it does say Generations". That's a bad excuse, especially when they could just make them DLC like in the First storm game......


----------



## Samehada (Oct 2, 2012)

Is there any known numbers on the roster yet?


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 2, 2012)

Samehada said:


> Is there any known numbers on the roster yet?


Higher than 72, that's all we know so far.


----------



## Random (Oct 2, 2012)

Foxve said:


> It'd just be a copy and paste of the Storm of the game that came out before it with small tweaks. The Story mode also sucked aside from the Anime scenes and Bee's Rap.
> 
> Also, what the hell makes all of you think they won't just make a storm 4 with all the characters? It doesn't have to be a Generation Storm to have more characters. And please don't say "Well it does say Generations". That's a bad excuse, especially when they could just make them DLC like in the First storm game......


Why are you arguing over this so avidly? Your argument doesn't even make sense.

"I don't like the concept of a Generations 2, so they won't make it.." 

Do you really think CC2 is gonna be like "Oh no, a small group of people don't want Generations 2 (compared to the dozens of thousands that do want it), we better not make it."

Also, No matter what name it goes by, if it includes the PTS characters, then it is in all ways and purposes Generations 2.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 2, 2012)

I didn't really see the point in Generations, but that's not to say I wouldn't be interested in Generations 2 if it brought some cool stuff.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 2, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I didn't really see the point in Generations, but that's not to say I wouldn't be interested in Generations 2 if it brought some cool stuff.


The point was basically to make some cash on the side before Storm 3 by giving people what they wanted. By this point they will have already started Storm 3 (I believe by the time it's released they said they would have worked on it for three years) and realised that it'd be too much of a task to add the PTS characters.

That's fine for us PS3 users as we had the PTS characters in Storm but it meant that 360 users wouldn't get to use these characters for a good few years (the manga wont end for about 3-4 years I imagine as Kishimoto stated it was going to be a lot longer than the 1.5 he anticipated) so that's what, 5-6 years till the anime is over?

So, Xbox 360 users could always have just waited 7-ish years, that's when the first Ultimate Ninja game was released in North America (though it should be noted that the game was released in Japan 9 years ago). 

I'm just saying that Generations did have a point, I know some people don't like it and they argue that the PTS characters should have been in Storm 2 anyway but I trust CC2 enough to know that they probably had a good reason.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 2, 2012)

Random said:


> Why are you arguing over this so avidly? Your argument doesn't even make sense.
> 
> "I don't like the concept of a Generations 2, so they won't make it.."
> 
> ...



That's not my reason nor argument, it's just there's no point to a "generations" storm game when they can just make another storm game and put them there.

And even if it was my reason, the reason others want it isn't any better. "I want another generations because I do. They can't put pts characters in another regular storm game ".

Look i'm not saying generations isn't fun, just that making a 2nd one when they could just make another storm game is pointless. Not every company takes that kind of money route even if it does make more sense to. Now if they do make a 2, it'd better have a fuckton of new stuff in it to justify its cost..........



-JT- said:


> I didn't really see the point in Generations, but that's not to say I wouldn't be interested in Generations 2 if it brought some cool stuff.



Exactly, no point in a 2nd if they can just put it in a regular one.....


----------



## Random (Oct 2, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Look i'm not saying generations isn't fun, just that making a 2nd one when they could just make another storm game is pointless. Not every company takes that kind of money route even if it does make more sense to. Now if they do make a 2, it'd better have a fuckton of new stuff in it to justify its cost.



I completely understand your reasoning, but you should have said that from the beginning instead of  "there is no way there is gonna be a Generations 2".

Whether there is gonna be a UNSG2 or not doesn't bother me. If there is one, I'll buy it, if not, oh well. However, I still highly doubt they will pass up that chance, because even though you say that not every company is looking for that quick buck, I don't look at the world through that same hopeful lens.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 2, 2012)

Foxve said:


> It'd just be a copy and paste of the Storm of the game that came out before it with small tweaks. The Story mode also sucked aside from the Anime scenes and Bee's Rap.
> 
> Also, what the hell makes all of you think they won't just make a storm 4 with all the characters? It doesn't have to be a Generation Storm to have more characters. And please don't say "Well it does say Generations". That's a bad excuse, especially when they could just make them DLC like in the First storm game......


Except it won't be. Generations is a mix of Storm 1 and 2 with a few preview characters for Storm 3 and a few Storm 1 left out.

Why Generations 2 and not just have all these characters in Storm 4? Because they won't be in the story mode. Generations had a weaker story mode because the target audience was those who played at least one of the Storm games.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 2, 2012)

Madara is in this.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 2, 2012)

Foxve said:


> That's not my reason nor argument, it's just there's no point to a "generations" storm game when they can just make another storm game and put them there.
> 
> And even if it was my reason, the reason others want it isn't any better. "I want another generations because I do. They can't put pts characters in another regular storm game ".
> 
> ...



Hey, you could be totally right. It doesn't have to be "Generations 2", CC2 can make a 5th Storm game starting from Part I to the end of the manga, should that time come.

The point of the matter is, CC2 isn't going to withhold from making a "final" game with everything included after the canonical story has been completed, no?


----------



## Omega Reaper (Oct 3, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> The point was basically to make some cash on the side before Storm 3 by giving people what they wanted. By this point they will have already started Storm 3 (I believe by the time it's released they said they would have worked on it for three years) and realised that it'd be too much of a task to add the PTS characters.
> 
> That's fine for us PS3 users as we had the PTS characters in Storm but it meant that 360 users wouldn't get to use these characters for a good few years (the manga wont end for about 3-4 years I imagine as Kishimoto stated it was going to be a lot longer than the 1.5 he anticipated) so that's what, 5-6 years till the anime is over?
> 
> ...



Zabusa was a nice addition, but still no sound 4 team which was a disappointment.

I hope story mode isn't as boring in this game as the second one.  Walking endlessly until you get to the awesome boss fight isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## Random (Oct 3, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> I hope story mode isn't as boring in this game as the second one.  Walking endlessly until you get to the awesome boss fight isn't my idea of fun.



I thought I was the only one who didn't like that I also hope it incorporates anime scenes like Generations did, just without the boring slideshows.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 3, 2012)

I liked running around with my little ninja party 

I just wished that you didn't have to run around as Naruto the entire time once you completed it.


----------



## G (Oct 3, 2012)

Storm 2's story mode sucked.


----------



## Random (Oct 3, 2012)

I literally fell asleep once while running back and forth between villages and hideouts. It was so boring and tedious.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 3, 2012)

i liked storm 2's story. it ended right where i thought naruto should have. naruto's hokage robes you get after beating story mode was a nice little bonus :33 sure walking around aimlessly was a chore but the boss battles were worth it. couldn't you warp too?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 3, 2012)

^Exacta


----------



## Pein (Oct 4, 2012)

Storm generations 2 is almost guaranteed, when the new consoles launch I see them making new storm generation games with added character every year. While main line games get pushed to the newer gen. Isn't that what happened with the old accel series?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, we're probably going to get Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm _Blast_ with better graphics and new mechanics starting from Part I, allll over again


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 4, 2012)

That'll probably happen next gen. The dragonball games have always done it


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 4, 2012)

So Aeion, when should we start the next tourny?


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't see them doing another Generations game until the series is finished, and they do it again with every single solitary character in the series from front to back. Kinda like DBZ: Tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 4, 2012)

Random said:


> I literally fell asleep once while running back and forth between villages and hideouts. It was so boring and tedious.


I hated that, they better change that up a bit, it was painful to play through.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 4, 2012)

better graphics? whats wrong with the storm graphics? they're practically as good and as close to the anime as you're gonna get.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 5, 2012)

The graphics are good, I agree. Nice, cel-shaded style


----------



## Si Style (Oct 5, 2012)

I'd quite like the kage to get new ultimates.

Can you imagine if we get the 5 kage on Madara as a hack and slash battle? Sons of mercy...


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 5, 2012)

Or the other way around. I'd like to play as Madara for a nice, relaxing game of Whack-a-Kage.

Just checked, and the hack and slash battle sounds promising. I pray this won't be restricted to a few characters in the story. The idea of one character versus a great number of foes... personally I couldn't ask for more in a Storm game.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 5, 2012)

is this game just going up to naruto training with killerbee because that not really much additional story?  I mean it would be nice if the copy storm 2 and cover the story up until where the anime would be when it lauches.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 5, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That'll probably happen next gen. The dragonball games have always done it



Now, is that something to look forward to or something to shun? 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> So Aeion, when should we start the next tourny?



Ask Nu-Kazekage. He's the host as of now 



Dbgohan08 said:


> is this game just going up to naruto training with killerbee because that not really much additional story?  I mean it would be nice if the copy storm 2 and cover the story up until where the anime would be when it lauches.



They said they're doing it up to the point the anime will be during its release.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 5, 2012)

Better be some new playable characters or 7 Swordsman VS Mode gameplay so we know they are playable.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 5, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Just checked, and the hack and slash battle sounds promising. I pray this won't be restricted to a few characters in the story. The idea of one character versus a great number of foes... personally I couldn't ask for more in a Storm game.


I'd like it if you could unlock the hack & slash fights as a bonus mode where you can pick a different character to use in said fight. It's a neat looking feature that would be fun to challenge this way after beating them in story mode.

I also think that hack & slash fight characters should at the very least be support characters. I think that they'll have enough attacks in hack & slash mode to be support characters.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Oct 5, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I'd like it if you could unlock the hack & slash fights as a bonus mode where you can pick a different character to use in said fight. It's a neat looking feature that would be fun to challenge this way after beating them in story mode.
> 
> I also think that hack & slash fight characters should at the very least be support characters. I think that they'll have enough attacks in hack & slash mode to be support characters.



Samurai Naruto with Mifune and Land of Iron Samurai as support = BAD ASS.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 5, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Or the other way around. I'd like to play as Madara for a nice, relaxing game of Whack-a-Kage.
> 
> Just checked, and the hack and slash battle sounds promising. I pray this won't be restricted to a few characters in the story. The idea of one character versus a great number of foes... personally I couldn't ask for more in a Storm game.



i'd like that too. think of the endless ways to smash those rivers of enemies? meteors, wood, firewalls, pollen, creating forrests and setting them on fire, susanoo, susanoo clones, perfect susanoo, uh madara you're killing me x.x


----------



## Dim Mak (Oct 5, 2012)

I hope Madara's character (if he gets in) won't be disappointing, all his jutsus are huge. I wonder how they will make that work.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 5, 2012)

Dim Mak said:


> I hope Madara's character (if he gets in) won't be disappointing, all his jutsus are huge. I wonder how they will make that work.


Well he's bound to be a boss. I'm thinking we'll have several points to that boss battle. The playable Madara will be decent but don't expect his full range.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 5, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well he's bound to be a boss. I'm thinking we'll have several points to that boss battle. The playable Madara will be decent but don't expect his full range.



phase 1, normal-> qte cutscene ending with a meteor, 
phase 2 susanoo madara who sometimes uses wood. -> qte cutscene ending with madara using katon on a forest. 
phase 3, susanoo clones, -> qte on perfect susanoo.

remember sage naruto in storm 2? the qte cutscenes he had were practically what he has in generations. they didn't give him any fancy moves in storm 2 because it probably wouldn't be as dramatic if you could do the same thing while in game. same thing might happen with mads.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone here think Madara's meteor Jutsu will be in the game (If he's a playable character)?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 5, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Anyone here think Madara's meteor Jutsu will be in the game (If he's a playable character)?



maybe, i made up his ultime myself,

first he throws a magatama chain and if it hits the cutscene starts. meteor falls and madara uses perfect susanoo to cut it in half.

say if anyone's curious i even made a whole moveset up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



weapon: sword
shuriken: none, uses fan waves but they're small and don't do much
charged shurriken: giant fan wave

normal chakra attack: that fire wall katon
charged chakra attack: giant flame thrower katon
tilt: that pollen tree that poisons
air combo: fire dragon song
normal combo: slashes ending with a kick
side combo: wood
down combo: underground sword stab
up combo: wood clones finishing with them using susanoo stabbing in every direction
grab: genjutsu into susanoo sword barrage (like he did to raikage)
ultimate: throwing a magatama and if it hits the cinematic happens, drop a meteor and then slicing it in half with perfect susanoo sword.

awakening: perfect susanoo
med to slow 4 hit slash combo ending with amaterasu
tilt: slice waves
grab: guard break
jutsu: meteor/meteor shower


----------



## Firaea (Oct 6, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Or the other way around. I'd like to play as Madara for a nice, relaxing game of Whack-a-Kage.
> 
> Just checked, and the hack and slash battle sounds promising. I pray this won't be restricted to a few characters in the story. The idea of one character versus a great number of foes... personally I couldn't ask for more in a Storm game.



Whack-a-Kage.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Anyone here think Madara's meteor Jutsu will be in the game (If he's a playable character)?


Maybe as an awakened jutsu.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 6, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Anyone here think Madara's meteor Jutsu will be in the game (If he's a playable character)?



yes probably as his ultimate jutsu and perfect susano as his awakening


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 6, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> say if anyone's curious i even made a whole moveset up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That's a pretty nice moveset.  I approve. 



Skywalker said:


> Maybe as an awakened jutsu.



Yeah. But I wonder how they're gonna animate it...


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 6, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> Yeah. But I wonder how they're gonna animate it...


Either incredibly underwhelming, or horribly haxed.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2012)

Leave Perfect Susano'o in story mode, seriously 

It really doesn't even make sense for that massive thing to be in standard gameplay


----------



## -JT- (Oct 6, 2012)

Surely Hack and Slash gameplay will be available to other characters too? I mean pretty much any character can be justified in being a fight versus loads of Zetsus in the war.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 6, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Leave Perfect Susano'o in story mode, seriously
> 
> It really doesn't even make sense for that massive thing to be in standard gameplay



they had the hachibi playable and he's supposed to be massively big.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 6, 2012)

Gyuki is "Meh.." to me though 

If Tenkaichi and Storm 2 have taught me anything, it's that giant characters either suck, or they're outright broken


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 6, 2012)

The reason Itachi had Red Susanoo in the Anime but Gold in the Manga is because the Anime showed it in color first right?

Causd Madaras Susanoo is confired Blue and I wanna Blue Susanoo in Storm 3.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 6, 2012)

I wonder how the hack & slash thing is going to work... Are they going to have the exact same moves as in standard gameplay? I don't know if that'd be too interesting.. Maybe they can add a lot of special effects or change up the movesets, like they did for Sage Mode Jiraiya for Storm 2?


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 6, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Causd Madaras Susanoo is confired Blue and I wanna Blue Susanoo in Storm 3.



Yeah, Madara's Susanoo will most likely be Blue. I mean, it would only make sense for it to be blue because it was shown to be blue in the manga. And the games should always follow manga canon.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 6, 2012)

I hope snakey Kabuto plays differently than the last game. I'm not a big fan of using the snakes to attack. I wish he would use his Medical Ninjutsu and the snakes were just certain jutsu not all of them. 

Also, anyone else think it would be really cool for summons to be a thing in this game? I know I'm hoping for a lot, and it will 99% not happen but still... that would be pretty cool. If instead of going into an awakening we had the option to do a summon.


----------



## G (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a feeling that Madara will be OP...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 7, 2012)

well, madara i think won't be so quick in attacking or fast in moving. probably average. people thought the first would have been op but he's on the slow/powerful side, as well as not so good range for starting combos.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a quick update on where the game could end;

- Spring releases from CC2 are around March/April.
- There are 29 more Thursdays until the end of April. This can include anomalies like hour long specials, fillers and blank weeks, but on average, there should be about 29 episodes.
-  One episode, on average, covers two manga chapters.

Taking that into account, By the end of April, we will have arrived the unveiling of Tobi (This was always my closest suspicion on where they would end the game)

So that means Madara, all Bijuu, Dragon sage Kabuto and Sasuke should get touched upon. As there are meant to be over 107 characters, it seems likely that all bijuu will be playable. 

That number seems pretty high, and as PTS characters aren't in and it's confirmed that the 7 swordsmen will make an appearance, chances are Scorch girl and Blast man will get in. I think they're getting a filler too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2012)

I really hope CC2 pull out all the stops with this game and give all characters 2 ougis: 1 base ougi and another while awakaned..


----------



## -JT- (Oct 7, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Also, anyone else think it would be really cool for summons to be a thing in this game? I know I'm hoping for a lot, and it will 99% not happen but still... that would be pretty cool. If instead of going into an awakening we had the option to do a summon.



That would be cool. Or even if they made certain people's regular awakenings just summons.
Tsunade might have Byakugo now (obviously they'd have to work around the regeneration to stop her from being broken) but before she should definitely have had Katsuyu as her Awakening. Same with Orochimaru but for Manda (although I'd prefer his Hydra).


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2012)

I mean in Generations some awakenings were already huge and with different movesets. Just look at Killer Bee. It's definitely possible, would be pretty cool too. I'm also hoping for terrain-changing moves or at least aesthetic changes. It's cool when Sakura hits the ground and the rocks jut up, but what about that happening and becoming an obstacle, kind of like the way there were some trees in generations. Or if you used a water based jutsu on the water it got a slight buff, or sand in the desert or whatever. Something like that to make things more dynamic, and make the options able to be turned off as well to have a more basic battle. Kind of like support. 

I think I have good ideas


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 7, 2012)

It'll be so sick to have Madara Uchiha in the game. And plus even more people and that! This will be such a sick game.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 7, 2012)

When was it shown in the manga that Madara's Susano'o was blue?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2012)

Isn't it red?


----------



## Vash (Oct 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> When was it shown in the manga that Madara's Susano'o was blue?



It's on the volume 62 cover


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 7, 2012)

Well isn't that interesting. Haha.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 7, 2012)

That could be the color of Perfect Susano


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 7, 2012)

Red and Blue, eh. Looks like Madara is spiderman


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 7, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Isn't it red?



That's his normal Susanoo. His Perfect Susanoo is blue.


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 8, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> Isn't it red?



That's fan art.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> That's fan art.



That's a volume cover


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah that's volume 59's cover.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Oct 8, 2012)

HeLLzRoLLinG said:


> That's his normal Susanoo. His Perfect Susanoo is blue.





Foxve said:


> That's a volume cover





Butō Rengoob said:


> Yeah that's volume 59's cover.





No its not. That red Susanoo was fan art
This is what vol 59 looks like


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2012)

Meh, who cares anyway .


----------



## -JT- (Oct 8, 2012)

Ech?ux said:


> I mean in Generations some awakenings were already huge and with different movesets. Just look at Killer Bee. It's definitely possible, would be pretty cool too. I'm also hoping for terrain-changing moves or at least aesthetic changes. It's cool when Sakura hits the ground and the rocks jut up, but what about that happening and becoming an obstacle, kind of like the way there were some trees in generations. Or if you used a water based jutsu on the water it got a slight buff, or sand in the desert or whatever. Something like that to make things more dynamic, and make the options able to be turned off as well to have a more basic battle. Kind of like support.
> 
> I think I have good ideas



I do actually like the sound of that. Only problem is that water characters on water stages would be rampant online, for example.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 8, 2012)

Anybody here thinks that maybe CC2 is gonna keep an eye on the upcoming filler episodes focusing on the Swordsmen? So far there are 2 that are going to base around Jinin, Jinpachi & Kushimaru. You know, to get some ideas to what other kind of attacks they can add to their movesets if they are gonna make them playable. It's just an idea, is not like they can't come up with their own kind of movesets but I wanted to share the possibility here.

Also, since they are gonna start from where they left off in Storm 2 that means we are definitely getting a Boss fight against Kisame. The question is in what part of the game will that take place: during the 5 Kage Summit/Iron Country arc by playing as Killerbee or in the Kumo turtle island as Gai? 

Lastly, I think that for this game they should have Kisame fight with Samehada


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Oct 8, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Lastly, I think that for this game they should have Kisame fight with Samehada



In Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Impact, there was an attack that Kisame used with his Samehada fully released, but you couldn't actually fight with it for the whole battle.

Hopefully, Storm 3 will let Kisame fight with it fully released.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder how they'd do BM Naruto, I doubt he'll be in this, but I'm just curious.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUls8c1QGig&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

Fan trailer i made, check it out


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUls8c1QGig&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fan trailer i made, check it out



for new page


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 8, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> for new page



Not bad wish they would release these Trailers in the English Dub.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 9, 2012)

new interview and scans!


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 9, 2012)

No jutsu clashes outside boss battles.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vash (Oct 9, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No jutsu clashes outside boss battles.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]



I agree


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 9, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No jutsu clashes outside boss battles.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


So much for all those people who said we'd have it in this game.


----------



## Random (Oct 9, 2012)

I liked jutsu clashes, but I can live without them. I really only liked rasengan vs chidori (which we will get in a boss battle most likely) and anything vs Neji's rotation.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 9, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No jutsu clashes outside boss battles.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]



 No seriously get out. Jutsu Clashes have been wanted for a long as time do not celebrate the lack of it.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 9, 2012)

Random said:


> I liked jutsu clashes, but I can live without them. I really only liked rasengan vs chidori (which we will get in a boss battle most likely) and anything vs Neji's rotation.



and RASENGAN vs Shinra tensai! The one from the first 10-20 seconds of this trailer from Naruto Impact is too bad ass!

[YOUTUBE]u8RFoYpdjCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 9, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I wonder how they'd do BM Naruto, I doubt he'll be in this, but I'm just curious.



well, i'm guessing he'll show off partial transformations such as tails, head, arms, etc. and perhaps a bijuu bomb disguised as a rasengan.  if he becomes his own character (which i doubt) his awakening, I'd want him at have the fox shroud.

so as for ending in the story mode, where would they stop at?


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 9, 2012)

Whilst watching that trailer I realised that Storm 3's hack and slash is all the periods after impact. I mean, in one way we could consider this game not only Storm 2's sequel but almost sort of Impact's sequel too.

Also, jutsu clashes I can live without, I didn't like them in Storm 1. Also, the awakenings thing is confusing so I'll just assume it's one each but Naruto has different ones per character slot.


----------



## Maris66ol (Oct 9, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 9, 2012)

So no jutsu clashes outside boss fights? Someone better answer that phone because I fucking called it.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 9, 2012)

There's only one Jutsu clash that I care about, and it's built into the story anyway


----------



## Random (Oct 9, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> No seriously get out. Jutsu Clashes have been wanted for a long as time do not celebrate the lack of it.





Jaga said:


> and RASENGAN vs Shinra tensai! The one from the first 10-20 seconds of this trailer from Naruto Impact is too bad ass!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]u8RFoYpdjCU[/YOUTUBE]



Oh, I never did get Naruto Impact. And I don't suppose they have on the playstation store....


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 9, 2012)

Madara's gonna disappoint he is OP just like Pain Disappointed.
The scale of his attacks are too large to work in VS.

Im still trying to why people want Kutotsuchi so badly I mean Chojuro deserves in more and is more  unique.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 9, 2012)

yeah pein did dissapoint, i don't know why animal realm got 3 fucking combos to himself that could have been a lot more cooler like deva's force pull could have been his tilt, and the regular combo could have been a deva combo all for himself like idk, after one ST, pull him in with BT, then follow up with some gravity throw or something. also change his ultimate into CT and then into a CST. as for awakening, um, how about how he was in his storm 2 final boss fight?


----------



## Random (Oct 9, 2012)

They were probably so busy trying to make him less over powered, that they made him under powered. 

I did hate how you really only got to see a couple of the other paths in his regular combos. I do like his grab though, it's like "trololol I just ate you"


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm just hoping that the beat 'em up portion has it's own play style in terms of combo's

Not just standard storm gameplay with multiple opponents.

That wouldn't be nearly as fun


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 9, 2012)

when it comes to awakenings, i hope they make it like it was in storm 1, none of that pause during each hit, i know it was probably to show power behind them, but imo it just slows the action down.


----------



## Random (Oct 9, 2012)

Yea, it's like fighting in slow-mo, which is cool sometimes, but not when there are 5 seconds left for me to pull a win out of my arse.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 9, 2012)

at least have an option to turn it off


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Oct 9, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> for new page



This isn't even complete why give us an unfinished product? Care for the consumer- Lil B


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 9, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> No seriously get out. Jutsu Clashes have been wanted for a long as time do not celebrate the lack of it.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YerxGI6U5Q[/YOUTUBE]



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Im still trying to why people want Kutotsuchi so badly I mean Chojuro deserves in more and is more  unique.


Kurotsuchi and Chojuro are from different villages. If choices were to be made about who's be playable it's be between Kurotsuchi and Akatsuchi for Iwagakure and between Chojuro and Ao for Kirigakure. Stop using Chojuro as your reason for thinking Kurotsuchi doesn't make sense because both characters chances have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 10, 2012)

i hope BM naruto gets a slot. i really do.

normal combo: kyuubi hand 
side combo: kyuubi head
down combo: kyuubi tails
up combo: kyuubi kick?
tilt: kyuubi head chomp+bijuu bomb
ninjutsu: bijuu bomb rasengan
ultimate: full beast bijuu bomb
awakening: kyuubi shroud


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 10, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No jutsu clashes outside boss battles.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]





Jak said:


> I agree





Skywalker said:


> So much for all those people who said we'd have it in this game.





Random said:


> I liked jutsu clashes, but I can live without them. I really only liked rasengan vs chidori (which we will get in a boss battle most likely) and anything vs Neji's rotation.





Jaruka said:


> Also, jutsu clashes I can live without, I didn't like them in Storm 1.



What the hell is wrong with you people...


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people...


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 10, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i hope BM naruto gets a slot. i really do.
> 
> normal combo: kyuubi hand
> side combo: kyuubi head
> ...



That would be sick but you know they wouldn't do it anyway  

Anyways, is the demo out for US yet? I really wish they put Obito in the game as he is now in the current chapter, with the option of mask or no mask. Also they better have Madara Uchiha.


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people...



They aren't all that great. They would rarely happen unless you just did it on purpose , and when they did happen, the best button masher (aka me ) would win every time. 

Don't get me wrong, having them would be great, but not having them is nothing to spill your milk over.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 10, 2012)

Random said:


> They aren't all that great. They would rarely happen unless you just did it on purpose , and when they did happen, the best button masher (aka me ) would win every time.


Exactly. They work well for boss battles for battles that have them however they're just annoying in Vs, especially if you're not the best at button mashing.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 10, 2012)

Your jokes are quite old, buddy. Maybe you should try another approach, such as properly addressing what you're quoting.

Just saying



Random said:


> They aren't all that great. They would rarely happen unless you just did it on purpose , and when they did happen, the best button masher (aka me ) would win every time.
> 
> *Don't get me wrong, having them would be great, but not having them is nothing to spill your milk over.*



That last part was well worded.. Because someone purposely cheering for _not_ having clashes would make them the most retarded and confused "Storm fan" in this thread.



Gaiash said:


> Exactly. They work well for boss battles for battles that have them however they're just annoying in Vs, especially if you're not the best at button mashing.



Someone's butthurt at something they refuse to get good at? Oh 

You do realize there are 3 (_three_) options for clashing which don't include button mashing?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people...


It was pretty obvious they aren't coming back, I want clashes but I'm not bothering getting my hopes up for it.


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You do realize there are 3 (_three_) options for clashing which don't include button mashing?



I forgot about that, I always switched to button mashing because I sucked at the other options. 

How would that work for online though, if one person is button mashing, and the other person is doing button inputs, how do you decide who wins?

Also, some people just aren't good at button mashing, and I doubt anybody really wants to train to be good at it.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 10, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> It was pretty obvious they aren't coming back, I want clashes but I'm not bothering getting my hopes up for it.



Again, as long as you people aren't deliberately happy that they _aren't_ in. That'd just be some fuckery.



Random said:


> I forgot about that, I always switched to button mashing because I sucked at the other options.
> 
> How would that work for online though, if one person is button mashing, and the other person is doing button inputs, how do you decide who wins?
> 
> Also, some people just aren't good at button mashing, and I doubt anybody really wants to train to be good at it.



Playing online, it's the host's decision of what the clash-type would be. The opponent can see the options when entering the host's room or the host's tournament.

CC2 can easily add these to the game for the simple fact of *variation.* People here on the forums complain that the Storm games are becoming too redundant and too linear with its simplicity, and that there's not enough things to do in the game. Meanwhile they cheer and are relieved when variations are being excluded from the game..


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

I want Kid Obito.... the new one


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Again, as long as you people aren't deliberately happy that they _aren't_ in. That'd just be some fuckery.


I was just hoping for that kind of response.



Hellion said:


> I want Kid Obito.... the new one


He'd be too hax.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2012)

Lol his awakening would be, you no longer control him and the you have the victory screen lol


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 10, 2012)

Y'know, I don't care about jutsu clashes, but I do wonder why they've been removed


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 10, 2012)

I wonder if they would put Obito in the game as when he was kicking Kiri-nin ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 10, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Y'know, I don't care about jutsu clashes, but I do wonder why they've been removed


Online purposes and the lag it could bring, mostly.

It's not like anyone had an issue with them.


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> CC2 can easily add these to the game for the simple fact of *variation.* People here on the forums complain that the Storm games are becoming too redundant and too linear with its simplicity, and that there's not enough things to do in the game. Meanwhile they cheer and are relieved when variations are being excluded from the game..



I really don't see how much variation people are expecting to get. It's a fighting game, no matter how many modes and features are added, all you are doing is fighting. 

Vs- standard _fighting_
Tournament- _fight_ in a tournament
survival-_fight_ until you drop
online- _fight_ people from anywhere
options- settings for the _fighting_

Am I getting this point across? The best they can do is tweak how you fight, ad there is only but so much they can do with that without making it a whole new game.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 10, 2012)

Random said:


> I really don't see how much variation people are expecting to get. It's a fighting game, no matter how many modes and features are added, all you are doing is fighting.
> 
> Vs- standard _fighting_
> Tournament- _fight_ in a tournament
> ...



... I'm sure that was the main point of variations in this type of game, no?

Did you even play Storm 1? The variation in that game was vivid. Wall fights, powered punches, _jutsu clashes_, detailed awakens, completely different awakened jutsu/ougi...

They took all that out following Storm 2 and now we're even happy when they _keep_ the variations out  But I guess you guys clarified that that's not the case..


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> ... I'm sure that was the main point of variations in this type of game, no?
> 
> Did you even play Storm 1? The variation in that game was vivid. Wall fights, powered punches, _jutsu clashes_, detailed awakens, completely different awakened jutsu/ougi...
> 
> They took all that out following Storm 2 and now we're even happy when they _keep_ the variations out  But I guess you guys clarified that that's not the case..



You completely missed my point, and I don't see how because I made it obnoxiously clear. No matter how many variations you add to the game, it's still just the same thing, just some added sprinkles.

I'm not saying variations are a bad thing. However, there are only but so many variations you can add on and they only change the game but so much, so taking away these variations isn't that big of a deal.

I did in fact play storm one and loved it. I would love it if everything that was in that game was also in the others. But the fact is that the introduction of online play ruined the chances of a lot of those features to make a reappearance. I know not all of those features fit under that category and are just gone for no good reason, but sh*t happens, adapt and move on.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What the hell is wrong with you people...



Nothing is wrong with me, I just didn't like jutsu clashes in the first storm game. I did, however, like them in UN3


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 10, 2012)

Random said:


> You completely missed my point, and I don't see how because I made it obnoxiously clear. No matter how many variations you add to the game, it's still just the same thing, just some added sprinkles.
> 
> I'm not saying variations are a bad thing. However, there are only but so many variations you can add on and they only change the game but so much, so taking away these variations isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> I did in fact play storm one and loved it. I would love it if everything that was in that game was also in the others. But the fact is that the introduction of online play ruined the chances of a lot of those features to make a reappearance. I know not all of those features fit under that category and are just gone for no good reason, but sh*t happens, adapt and move on.



Once again, as I've implied in my previous post, it's you who misunderstands the brief topic of my post. I'm talking about variations _obviously within the limits of a fighting game._ The point isn't that it's still a fighting game. There can be variations, regardless. Nothing more, nothing less.

On a second note, I am aware that you all have clarified that you don't mind having these things out. The chain of comments I quoted was me under the impression that you guys _wanted_ them to be out, which was addressed in the last few comments already. 

There's no one complaining, and there's definitely not one refusing to "move on". Just making that clear..


----------



## Random (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Once again, as I've implied in my previous post, it's you who misunderstands the brief topic of my post. I'm talking about variations _obviously within the limits of a fighting game._ The point isn't that it's still a fighting game. There can be variations, regardless. Nothing more, nothing less.



You are still misunderstanding what I'm saying, I'm not saying there can't be variations, I'm not saying they don't make the game better, I'm saying that in the long run it doesn't really matter. I don't know how to explain my self any clearer than I already am.

But at this rate we are just gonna go back and forth, so I'm gonna end this pointless argument here, you may continue as you see fit.

Also, I wasn't really focusing on you when I said move on, I was talking about the people that whine and complain and threaten to not buy the game because of something small and stupid. I run into a lot of those people.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 10, 2012)

Random said:


> You are still misunderstanding what I'm saying, I'm not saying there can't be variations, I'm not saying they don't make the game better, I'm saying that in the long run it doesn't really matter. I don't know how to explain my self any clearer than I already am.



Lol you keep refreshing something that's already done. I'm already telling you that it's besides the point of the bigger picture, which has already been addressed. 




> But at this rate we are just gonna go back and forth, so I'm gonna end this pointless argument here, *you may continue as you see fit.*



Dear Lord, is that ironic.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 10, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Your jokes are quite old, buddy. Maybe you should try another approach, such as properly addressing what you're quoting.
> 
> Just saying






Aeion said:


> That last part was well worded.. Because someone purposely cheering for _not_ having clashes would make them the most retarded and confused "Storm fan" in this thread.


No it would make them smart for not wanting a tedious mechanic in the free battle mode.



Aeion said:


> Someone's butthurt at something they refuse to get good at? Oh


Refuse? No, for example I have no issues with it being in story mode (in fact it helps make boss battles *more challenging*) but with a regular vs battle it's annoying to suddenly find yourself having to be better at a combo or button mashing speed than your opponent and changes the format of the fight too much.



Aeion said:


> You do realize there are 3 (_three_) options for clashing which don't include button mashing?


Yes and all are tedious. I stand by my delight that clashes are staying where they belong.


----------



## Random (Oct 11, 2012)

Can a new scan come out so that we can argue about something else?

This whole clash thing got annoying and confusing really fast.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 11, 2012)

Until we get more news...

What was the worst/funniest/most stupid hate mail you got from online matches on Storm 2/Generations?

Once someone was swearing at me, complaining about how I didn't give them a chance to attack me and how I should have given them a chance to perform jutsu


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 11, 2012)

Random said:


> Can a new scan come out so that we can argue about something else?


Better than that. A new trailer to be unveiled today!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 11, 2012)

Namco also updated their Facebook page saying that the announcement is huge and won't disappoint hopefully Swordsmen VS gameplay.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok screw my topic for conversation, let's anticipate!


----------



## Jaga (Oct 11, 2012)

NEW TRAILER!!!!!


----------



## Random (Oct 11, 2012)

Yay, Gaara's speech is in the game!

That's pretty much what I got out of that trailer


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 11, 2012)

Hell to the motherfucking yeah!


----------



## -JT- (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks cool but nothing too exciting. Just stuff I already expected.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 11, 2012)

Only 20 seconds of new content with no Swordsmen gameplay or new gameplay at all and no new reveals.

Bigger letdown than the last trailer well they are pretty much the same thing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 11, 2012)

i think that trailer has to be a teaser or a preview for a longer trailer


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2012)

The trailer was better than expected to be honest. I mean really the Storm trailers don't tend to reveal the new content first, scans do that. The end of the trailer was a preview for what'll be revealed next. So hopefully the next scan'll have someone from the war.

Also this trailer makes me hope Kitsuchi is included as a support. He probably won't but it'd be nice for all the main division captains to be available.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> The trailer was better than expected to be honest. I mean really the Storm trailers don't tend to reveal the new content first, scans do that. The end of the trailer was a preview for what'll be revealed next. So hopefully the next scan'll have someone from the war.


This. I expect scans revealing some goodies soon.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 11, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> This. I expect scans revealing some goodies soon.


I'm expecting some Edo Tensei characters. They're in the shadows for a reason.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh sweet Jesus that was amazing. The cutscenes look gorgeous and far better than expected, it seems that playing this game will give such a broad look at the story as opposed to 'run here, fight this, run back'. 

I'm also excited that they have at least all of the models for the Edo Tensei characters and that makes me hope we'll see them all playable. I would love for all of the Jinchuuriki and Swordsmen to be playable. The trailer got me very, very pumped for this game.

Talking about variation in the game, has anyone yet considered that the hack and slash mode will be in free battle as well as the usual 1 vs 1? In that statement thing it said '120 characters' (which now looks likely) and also that there would be some for of '3 vs 3'  fighting. To me, this would imply that hack and slash will play a big role outside of the story mode too.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 11, 2012)

Damn. That was an AWESOME trailer.

So, do you think all the shown characters (except for the basic fodder) will make it playable? I sure hope so, they hyped them all so much! 

Yay for Zetsu army and Jinchurikis, that's a very good sign in my opinion.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice trailer! It was awesome! I'm super excited for this game. I've been playing Dishonored and Borderlands 2, and my generations has been collecting dust... time to pick it back up and take it for a spin! Sorry if I'm late to the party, does this have a release date yet?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 11, 2012)

Komoyaru said:


> That would be sick but you know they wouldn't do it anyway
> 
> Anyways, is the demo out for US yet? I really wish they put Obito in the game as he is now in the current chapter, with the option of mask or no mask. Also they better have Madara Uchiha.



and why wouldn't they? they shouldn't be afraid to step that far outside the box...and if its because he'd be overpowered, well we all thought any of the uchiha were too but look what they did to them.


----------



## Random (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea, they are pretty good at nerfing people. Just look at what they did to Itachi....well besides his awakenings.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 11, 2012)

and hiruzen, his attacks were pretty bland and unimpressive looking, all he did was pole swining, 3 monkey assist combos and a fire jutsu/reaper seal. didn't he have like, a mud dragon+fire combo in the anime?  what about his shuriken shadow clone jutsu? no earth wall? so you're telling me they can keep hinata's filler jutsu but not the hokage? whatever. minato needed some flashier looking finishers too(pardon the pun) replace the side, down and up combos with something more cooler looking.


----------



## Random (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea, they nerfed a lot of people and they also made some average people a little too good.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 11, 2012)

It also confirms rookie flak jacket costumes - 3:44, to the right of Kakashi, is Sakura in a Flak jacket.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 11, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> No it would make them smart for not wanting a tedious mechanic in the free battle mode.



Has it not come to your attention that the function can be made _optional_ when you're in Free Battle? You're being very narrow minded about this, but that's how you always are.



> Refuse? No, for example I have no issues with it being in story mode (in fact it helps make boss battles *more challenging*) but with a regular vs battle it's annoying to suddenly find yourself having to be better at a combo or button mashing speed than your opponent and changes the format of the fight too much.



It hardly ever happens at all anyways. While playing people in Storm 1, the only way to do that consecutively is when you're telling your opponent you're going to do so. Otherwise this instance happening online would be rare. It's just like a random treat or bonus to the battle that scarcely takes place.

You don't even play online anyways so I don't even know why you're talking.




> Yes and all are tedious. I stand by my delight that clashes are staying where they belong.



Well then I guess it's true that you're one of the rather retarded ones. Next time I see you suggesting this game needs mechanical additions... Lol 



Jaga said:


> NEW TRAILER!!!!!



The trailer looks great. Graphics seem more vivid than ever, so does the animation.

Also, I heard someone say that they saw the Gin/Kin brothers somewhere in the video.. Anyone else notice them? I've yet to spot the bros


----------



## Si Style (Oct 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Also, I heard someone say that they saw the Gin/Kin brothers somewhere in the video.. Anyone else notice them? I've yet to spot the bros



They're in the Edo line up with the misc. characters - There are two Cloud nin next to each other, one with a coil around his arm.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 11, 2012)

someone said they're gonna end the story mid way the war arc...thats bad. thats really bad.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 11, 2012)

How would someone know that? I for one doubt it..


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 11, 2012)

Even if it's true, why is it really bad? 

The arc itself isn't even done yet anyway, so of course something's gonna have to be left out for the game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 11, 2012)

maybe they did the math for each episode dead lining to the release date and including filler.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 11, 2012)

They can only fit in so much story, they always end on a good spot anyway, it should work out fine.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 11, 2012)

How long is this arc so far as opposed to other arcs? I swear this arc has been going on for around two years now.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 11, 2012)

actually almost 2 years. and if this isn't gonna include BM naruto or edo madara then i'll just wait patiently for storm 4 or generations 2.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 11, 2012)

Chakra Mode wasn't in the Generations story, but he was still a bonus character.

Tailed Beast Mode/Madara may be the same if they don't get that far


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 11, 2012)

Sucks for you people next month is 6 episodes but its a filler arc. If we do get Madara at this point it will be like Kabuto in Storm Gens a preview Character with very little of his Jutsu so don't expect Susanoo or Wood Style or even Meteors.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 11, 2012)

Jinchuriki playable? i hope so.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 11, 2012)

Si Style said:


> They're in the Edo line up with the misc. characters - There are two Cloud nin next to each other, one with a coil around his arm.



Ah, you're right. How exciting


----------



## Vash (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome new trailer!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 11, 2012)

nice trailer game looks great just need 2 key confirmations and this game would be even better 
*Spoiler*: __ 



bijuu mode naruto and madara


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 12, 2012)

Its funny they say its the largest roster ever yet its been what? 4 months since announcement I believe and we only know 3 characters............
Anyhow whatdoes everyone think of my Orochimaru moveset?

Jutsu:White Snake Bearer Jutsu(but with the strength of his current regular Snake Bearer Jutsu and less awkward looking also slightly faster and doesn't leave the player wide open afterwards anymore)
Ultimate:Body Stealing : Orochimaru sends them to his realm and White Snakes cover the enemy and the enemy screams a giant White Snake consumes them.
Awakening: 8 Headed Serpent
Awakening Jutsu: balanced version of his laser attack from the Sasuke vs Itachi boss fight as each head shoots a small laser combining into a big one that fires straight foward.
Grab: Orochimaru stabs them with his sword and Orochimaru makes murder face(like his Murderous Intent Ultmate from the PS2 games) and kicks them off his sword sending blood out of the enemy(like Mifunes Jutsu) and sending them back.
Combos remain the same but I could make up better combos if requested.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Oct 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Its funny they say its the largest roster ever yet its been what? 4 months since announcement I believe and we only know 3 characters............



All you do is complain, and about stupid shit too. I'll call up CC2 to let them know the full character rooster should be released by tomorrow because Flames demands a crap load of info 5 months before release- Lil B


----------



## -JT- (Oct 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Its funny they say its the largest roster ever yet its been what? 4 months since announcement I believe and we only know 3 characters............
> Anyhow whatdoes everyone think of my Orochimaru moveset?
> 
> Jutsu:White Snake Bearer Jutsu(but with the strength of his current regular Snake Bearer Jutsu and less awkward looking also slightly faster and doesn't leave the player wide open afterwards anymore)
> ...



Me gusta mucho. Orochimaru's current moveset is awful to say he was the main villain.

Also, screw Jinchuriki, I wanna see Banana Fan Tenten


----------



## Random (Oct 12, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> *All you do is complain*, and about stupid shit too. I'll call up CC2 to let them know the full character rooster should be released by tomorrow because Flames demands a crap load of info 5 months before release- Lil B



You must be new here


----------



## Vash (Oct 12, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks Orochimaru is a great character to use? 

I love his combo's, and his jutsu is pretty effective (except for the end of it where you are open to attacks) But his ultimate and awakening do suck. 

I doubt he'll be in Storm 3 anyway, so ehh...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 12, 2012)

you know what this game needs? more air combo's.  kyuubi chakra mode naruto had lots of em.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 12, 2012)

Jak said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Orochimaru is a great character to use?


He's so-so. Snakejutsus can rarely go wrong. Will he not be in this game? 

Wouldn't have minded if his awakening was to change into his true form instead of just using it in a jutsu.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 12, 2012)

this game needs more combos all around. more diversity, more air grabs. been said been said. Eitherway the new trailer was okay, as much as I liked it, I havent seen any improvements yet worth commenting on other than the hack and slash mode.Which seems to be the game buyer for me. I hope it has a level up system of some sort,but from the trailer it seems sasuke was using his vs mode moves in that system.

Ah well, will wait for more info.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 12, 2012)

remember when the accel/ultimate ninja games had more button commands? like >+OO, \/+OO, /\+OO, not just OOO+O any direction, air combos had more than just one too. and an extra air thow and if you wanted, you could teleport behind them after the finisher and send them flying the other way, be it behind, below or above. and on top of it they had two jutsu and other ultimates depending on how many times you pushed the chakra button.

here its just

OOOOOOOOO+any direction 
throw
tilt
jutsu
ultimate

and don't make their combos ending with a jutsu they could use already (for example, kakashi, one of his combo's ends with chidori, yet his jutsu is chidori)


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Also, screw Jinchuriki, I wanna see Banana Fan Tenten


Maybe war Tenten will have it to replace her Jidanda with it.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 12, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Wouldn't have minded if his awakening was to change into his true form instead of just using it in a jutsu.


I wanted this too. I don't mind his fighting style but he really should have had that as his awakening.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 12, 2012)

@blood, yeah most of us in this thread played accel or UNS, it sucks that OOOO>OO is the same as OOO<OOO, the tilt move in the previous game was guard breaker. there was more variation of air combos, somehow Kyuubi mode Naruto has more than 3 air combos, they should use this for other characters. Team grab, Air grab, team ougi, team jutsu. this game lacks alot. But then again the story mode looks amazing, I doubt its a sacrifice but like I ve said before the key is cutting the combo strings from 11 hits to 5 - 7. and adding more button variations.


In the form of OOOO square OOO, or holding down O button, or OO, delay OOO. it might be one button but I want to actually master a character like a fighting game, not take my character to online get pummeled because Nejis attacks are faster than mine taijutsu wise, or some dudes jutsu has a faster initiation ability than say Jiraiya.

Too much to be done, and I doubt they will be addressed.


----------



## Random (Oct 12, 2012)

Storm is an extremely simplistic fighting game and I doubt that they will change that


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 12, 2012)

I for one wouldn't want the simplicity to go away 

I never liked the idea of memorizing unique button combo's for a game with lots of different characters.

It just always seemed like too much to me...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 12, 2012)

New York Comic Con has a VS demo so hopefully we see Hanzo's ultimate and apparently theres a new trailer showing a Goku costume for Naruto.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 12, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> He's so-so. Snakejutsus can rarely go wrong. Will he not be in this game?


They'd probably show him in a flashback and use that as a reason to have him in game.


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 12, 2012)

what i hope for is the removement of cutscenes of certain jutsus. Rasengan, Chidori, Dynamic Entry etc. It is just unfair to the others if they guarantee you a hit (if not substitute). And if you add stronger jutsu by pressing O longer, please do it for everyone.


----------



## Vash (Oct 12, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> what i hope for is the removement of cutscenes of certain jutsus.



I would also like this.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 13, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> what i hope for is the removement of cutscenes of certain jutsus. Rasengan, Chidori, Dynamic Entry etc. It is just unfair to the others if they guarantee you a hit (if not substitute). And if you add stronger jutsu by pressing O longer, please do it for everyone.




Oh please go die those removales in Storm 2 were one of the worst things to happen in the Ultimate Ninja franchice I'd trade Online for them back any day


----------



## harurisu (Oct 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MQuoB7kFNXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 13, 2012)

Awakenings can be used manually with scenes and the character select and load screens use ingame renders.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 13, 2012)

Loving the fact we can see the character model instead of artwork, something I always love to see.

Nice to see Hanzo has an over-the-top ultimate, then again when we get to the Edos and how powerful people are, they probably are as good as when CC2 took them too far


----------



## -JT- (Oct 13, 2012)

I think I'm in love with Mifune.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

Good thing CC2 decided to give Hanzo, Mifune and Darui 10+secs ougi. I just hope its the same for the rest of the roster.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2012)

A real match

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GyqJNyuiRo&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pein (Oct 13, 2012)

I preferred the artwork instead of the 3D models. Mifune looks like a boss though and Hanzo's ougi is dope.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 13, 2012)

DARUI vs HANZO Gameplay! Video quality sucks tho


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 13, 2012)

sick as fuck. hanzo seems awesome. now we wait for the kengen bros.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> what i hope for is the removement of cutscenes of certain jutsus. Rasengan, Chidori, Dynamic Entry etc. It is just unfair to the others if they guarantee you a hit (if not substitute). And if you add stronger jutsu by pressing O longer, please do it for everyone.



I love those. They're one of the best (and easiest) ways to beat spammers and people who always run away all the time. Guaranteed hits rack up for damage since they tend to ether hide behind supports or just be a pain in the ass to tag. Might as well get in the most damage you can on them when your attacks do hit........


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 13, 2012)

Finally! A water stage. 

I'm definitely maining Mifune. He's a fucking boss.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 13, 2012)

Cannot wait for more of the Edos to be shown now!!


----------



## Si Style (Oct 13, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> Oh please go die



Wasn't really necessary, was it


----------



## Random (Oct 13, 2012)

Kael Hyun said:


> I'd trade Online for them back any day



I'd trade online for a lot of things from Storm 1 to come back.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 13, 2012)

I wonder what's the difference between traditional activation and instant activation.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd guess that means your character starts already awakened?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 13, 2012)

same ol shit, guess will wait till next yr. hoping for alteast one new feature vs mode wise.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2012)

slickcat said:


> same ol shit, guess will wait till next yr. hoping for alteast one new feature vs mode wise.


What were you honestly expecting?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 13, 2012)

expecting a or some change or additions to the combat system, extra jutsu per character or a balance for the sub system, not expecting anything drastic, I know its a copy n paste anyways. Also some mechanic to compensate for being able to awaken anytime in battle.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, this was for the US :T

I doubt they would show anything new & ground breaking around here before showing it off in Japan, or before giving out details via their magazine entries


----------



## Vash (Oct 13, 2012)

Hanzo's ultimate


----------



## Si Style (Oct 13, 2012)

I would like to address the complaint about this not covering the whole war arc, because apparently "because the story wont be fucking finished yet" isn't good enough.

Consider this;
My prediction is that this game will end with the Tobi reveal. It's been stated that Naruto has maybe a year and half left in it, how many characters are they really going to add in that time? Not many. This leads me to think Storm 4 will include everything and include the whole story (Part 1, Part 2 to the end) in a new mechanic - Think of the first 3 games as gathering the content for this game.

So 4 will essentially finish the story - The only characters I can see them adding is anything fans wanted that was missed, maybe things like 6th path sage if we see enough on him.
I also think Naruto will end with a brief time skip, maybe 5 years after the war or something...we might see these time skip characters. My reasons for thinking this is a) that Toriyama liked this aesthetic, and Kishimoto draws inspiration from him, and b) Kishi never intended to show us much on Yondaime, he's told us this, but his story telling changed when he got his own family. I think he'll want to end the story showing characters with their families and relationships.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 13, 2012)

Si Style said:


> I would like to address the complaint about this not covering the whole war arc, because apparently "because the story wont be fucking finished yet" isn't good enough.
> 
> Consider this;
> My prediction is that this game will end with the Tobi reveal. It's been stated that Naruto has maybe a year and half left in it, how many characters are they really going to add in that time? Not many. This leads me to think Storm 4 will include everything and include the whole story (Part 1, Part 2 to the end) in a new mechanic - Think of the first 3 games as gathering the content for this game.
> ...



The Sound Genin better make it in then


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2012)

-JT- said:


> The Sound Genin better make it in then


Instead of the Sound Genin, we'll get Konohamaru.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 13, 2012)

Si Style said:


> I would like to address the complaint about this not covering the whole war arc, because apparently "because the story wont be fucking finished yet" isn't good enough.
> 
> Consider this;
> My prediction is that this game will end with the Tobi reveal. It's been stated that Naruto has maybe a year and half left in it.


Kishi stated that it's going to take longer than he initially thought


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 13, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I love those. They're one of the best (and easiest) ways to beat spammers and people who always run away all the time. Guaranteed hits rack up for damage since they tend to ether hide behind supports or just be a pain in the ass to tag. Might as well get in the most damage you can on them when your attacks do hit........



But that doesn't make it good D: It's a BS tactic used to counter a BS playstyle. 

It's just...Not everyone has those kinds of moves, _and_ they stop you from even playing the game briefly (you can't escape, and supporting characters who are in the field at the time will just disappear) all for the sake of little flash

And speaking of flash (), it's worse when they spam Minato's Rasengan with his awakened speed to rape your health bar, or juggle you with the attack support for repeated damage

I mean, there's a difference between a good strategy/counter, and stopping your opponent from being able to play the game with a constant barrage of inescapable moves..It's ridiculous


----------



## Random (Oct 13, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Instead of the Sound Genin, we'll get Konohamaru.



I actually believe that

He did defeat ont of the paths of Pain



> Originally Posted by *Hydro Spiral*
> 
> But that doesn't make it good D: It's a BS tactic used to counter a BS playstyle.



That is true. I used to use Hidan and Kimimaro as supports to counter spammers, but then I realized that I was really just spamming myself.

Now I find it more fun to play without supports. I also stopped playing online to get away from spammers, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Vash (Oct 13, 2012)

Any Naruto/Sasuke gameplay from NYCC?

I want to see if any changes have been made to them


----------



## -JT- (Oct 13, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Instead of the Sound Genin, we'll get Konohamaru.





Random said:


> I actually believe that
> 
> He did defeat ont of the paths of Pain



I'd refuse to accept that 

Dosu solo'd Kabuto


----------



## Random (Oct 13, 2012)

Konohamaru uses rasengan. Who else uses rasengan? Naruto does! As well as Minato and Jiraiya. He is obviously destined for great things.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 13, 2012)

Random said:


> Konohamaru uses rasengan. Who else uses rasengan? Naruto does! As well as Minato and Jiraiya. He is obviously destined for great things.



Oh gosh, you're right... They love their Rasengan spammers users.

But the Sound Genin would be so awesome! Dosu with his mechanical arm, Kin can have her filler genjutsu bells, and Zaku can blast people away!
Seriously, they were too haxx. That's why they got killed off quickly


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 13, 2012)

Dosu is too legit that's why he'll never be in a Storm game


----------



## Random (Oct 13, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Oh gosh, you're right... They love their Rasengan spammers users.
> 
> But the Sound Genin would be so awesome! Dosu with his mechanical arm, Kin can have her filler genjutsu bells, and Zaku can blast people away!
> Seriously, they were too haxx. That's why they got killed off quickly



Yup, too haxx. That's why they got thrashed by Sasuke. Then by Shikamaru and Shino.

Their only weakness is people's whose names start with "S".


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope we see gameplay of the swordsmen soon I wanna see what kind of ultimates they will have.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 13, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Instead of the Sound Genin, we'll get Konohamaru.


To be honest I'd quite like to have post timeskip Konohamaru as a playable character.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 13, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Loving the fact we can see the character model instead of artwork, something I always love to see.





Pein said:


> I preferred the artwork instead of the 3D models. Mifune looks like a boss though and Hanzo's ougi is dope.



I preferred the artwork over the models as well. But it's definitely an interesting idea to look into  Something new, I always say..



Hydro Spiral said:


> But that doesn't make it good D: It's a BS tactic used to counter a BS playstyle.
> 
> It's just...Not everyone has those kinds of moves, _and_ they stop you from even playing the game briefly (you can't escape, and supporting characters who are in the field at the time will just disappear) all for the sake of little flash
> 
> ...



Agree 100% 



Random said:


> Now I find it more fun to play without supports. I also stopped playing online to get away from spammers, but that's besides the point.



I prefer fighting without supports as well. It was useless/pointless in Storm 2, seeing as combos were obsolete, but in Generations it takes more skill than with supports 

Also avoiding online because of spammers isn't the way to go.. You keep playing until you're able to beat them easily 



Butō Rengoob said:


> Dosu is too legit that's why he'll never be in a Storm game



I'm still waiting for my damn Team Shigure


----------



## Random (Oct 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Also avoiding online because of spammers isn't the way to go.. You keep playing until you're able to beat them easily



It's not about beating them, I can do that, it's about the fact that fighting a spammer is simply no fun. There is no variation to the match, it's the same thing over and over. It's boring.

Besides, I believe we already went through this, I'm not a competitive player, I play to have fun. Win or lose, if the fight was fun, then I'm happy.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 13, 2012)

If you buy the game on day-one you get an unlock of Naruto in Goku's clothing... pretty cool


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 13, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> If you buy the game on day-one you get an unlock of Naruto in Goku's clothing... pretty cool


----------



## Random (Oct 13, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> If you buy the game on day-one you get an unlock of Naruto in Goku's clothing... pretty cool



I hope that's true.

He'll look a little somethin like this, except taller


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 13, 2012)

That's not cool. What if I can't get the game on day one


----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> If you buy the game on day-one you get an unlock of Naruto in Goku's clothing... pretty cool



I just now saw this myself.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 13, 2012)

NEW INTERVIEW!! March 2013 release confirmed!! Also there will be more DLC aside from the Goku DLC!!


----------



## Random (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't wait to see some gameplay of him in that outfit and also can't wait for the other dlc to be announced. Heck, I just can't wait for the game to be out already.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> That's not cool. What if I can't get the game on day one


You'll probably be paying 5 or 10 bucks for it later.


----------



## Lord of Rage (Oct 13, 2012)

No me gusta.

I'm just gonna buy the game they end up making when Naruto actually ends, and then that will be it.


----------



## Vash (Oct 14, 2012)

The guy asking the questions to Matsuyama is terrible


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 14, 2012)

New Team Attack Feature


----------



## Jaga (Oct 14, 2012)

New gameplay - Minato vs Hanzo + Plus info on a new Team Attack System!


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> Also there will be more DLC aside from the Goku DLC!!


A Shonen Jump set would be awesome. Goku, Luffy and Ichigo costumes for Naruto for example.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 14, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> A Shonen Jump set would be awesome. Goku, Luffy and Ichigo costumes for Naruto for example.


Oh God, I hope he has Kamehameha and Spirit Bomb as his jutsu and I guess Super Saiyan or Kaioken as an awakening? I mean, there's no reason to make him a costume-only swap.

Perhaps Luffy could be Rock Lee? That would be quite funny and Sasuke could be Ichigo (it'd be cool anyway). 

I think they'll just stick with Goku for now but I really, really hope that he has new jutsu and isn't just a costume swap with Sage Naruto. I mean, it can be a costume swap and still have new jutsu.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 14, 2012)

More... Naruto... costumes? 

I'll say no more.

As I never played Generations, can someone explain to me how the combo cancel thing works? I've seen videos of people constantly using it to make extremely long combos, but has this become a problem online? Do people spam them, or are they easy to break out of?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 14, 2012)

damn March. the game wont go far enough, its filler period now for the anime. Dang. I might skip this one. I d like to play as madara and BM Naruto tbh.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Oh God, I hope he has Kamehameha and Spirit Bomb as his jutsu and I guess Super Saiyan or Kaioken as an awakening? I mean, there's no reason to make him a costume-only swap.


Kamehameha would be a great move to give him. For an awakening I think Kaioken would work better than Super Saiyan, plus it can easily be used as an alternate model for KCM Naruto. Everything else can work the same as regular Naruto.



-JT- said:


> More... Naruto... costumes?
> 
> I'll say no more.


Actually I think more would be great. I like playing as Naruto and if he has a wide range of costumes it means more fun set ups. In fact I might put together a costume wishlist.


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 14, 2012)

slickcat said:


> damn March. the game wont go far enough, its filler period now for the anime. Dang. I might skip this one. I d like to play as madara and BM Naruto tbh.


yeah, game goes by anime. Comparing the manga content, this game will reach volume 58 mostly.

storm 1- 27 volumes
storm 2- 21 volumes
storm 3- 9 or 10 volumes

The highlight of this storm 3, is fighting the giant Kyuubi. That is what they have been advertising.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 14, 2012)

There are two awakening types  and Sasuke has manual while the others as in Naruto,Minato and Mifune have instant.

Not fair Hanzo has to wait for a stat boost and new Jutsu but Naruto goes instant Kyuubi.
Also theres a new support feature regarding knockback.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 14, 2012)

slickcat said:


> damn March. the game wont go far enough, its filler period now for the anime. Dang. I might skip this one. I d like to play as madara and BM Naruto tbh.


I don't think it'll get too far into that fight, but who knows.

They might go a bit further, I mean they had the Pain fight on Storm 2 before it aired on the anime, iirc.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 14, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> The highlight of this storm 3, is fighting the giant Kyuubi. That is what they have been advertising.



Well, yeah, so far, but they won't start their marketing campaign by revealing Madara will they? Character models as far as the jinchuriki have arrived - This has plenty to cover.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 14, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Kamehameha would be a great move to give him. For an awakening I think Kaioken would work better than Super Saiyan, plus it can easily be used as an alternate model for KCM Naruto. Everything else can work the same as regular Naruto.


I think that I would prefer Kaioken too, it could and probably would work the same as 8 Gates Mode. I wonder if we'll get upgraded jutsu too, Naruto's KCM form had a 'rush' type move where he ran and then it had a cutscene of him attacking, I would love to see a Kaioken version of that (finishing the same as it does when you use it in Tenkaichi 3). 

There's so much potential for this crossover. Spirit Bomb and Kamehameha are also very similar in composition to the Rasengan. Same colours, the Spirit Bomb looks like a huge Rasengan anyway 

I'm still hoping for upgraded ougis and skills, the K11 really need to be a bit flashier to keep up and be less boring. I'd hate to play as the SAME Neji in 3 games!


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2012)

I highly doubt Naruto will really get any DBZ moves, but it would be cool if he could do the Kaioken Finish from the some of DBZ games. It wouldn't be exactly the same since he can't fly, but they could still pull it off.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 14, 2012)

Random said:


> I highly doubt Naruto will really get any DBZ moves, but it would be cool if he could do the Kaioken Finish from the some of DBZ games. It wouldn't be exactly the same since he can't fly, but they could still pull it off.


Even a simple punch in the air -  Jump with a few kicks - knockdown and then the amazing looking back-snap


----------



## Si Style (Oct 14, 2012)

Costume, not character.

The NYCC interview states that only 20% of the new game mechanics have been revealed!


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Costume, not character.



I'm well aware of that, I was only saying that it would be cool.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2012)

Hanzo ultimate look amazing.

and Naruto whit Goku costume? well a Sasuke Vegeta costume DLC would be awesome too lol.

also will the Goku costume be release out side japan? ,i mean Funimation have the rights of DBZ not VIZ.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> also will the Goku costume be release out side japan? ,i mean Funimation have the rights of DBZ not VIZ.


Considering the interview was at NYCC I'd assume it's coming out everywhere


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 14, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> yeah, game goes by anime. Comparing the manga content, this game will reach volume 58 mostly.
> 
> storm 1- 27 volumes
> storm 2- 21 volumes
> ...



*sigh* thats too bad. i guess that means the final boss in this game will be the second mizukage? welp. off to play the waiting game until storm 4 is made.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 14, 2012)

The Kage were lame as hell minus the Mizukage if it stops at the Kage ill wait for Storm 4.
Like why make a game about the war and cut off the most important battles(Naruto and Bee vs Jinchuriki and Kage vs Madara) like seriously.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 14, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Kage were lame as hell minus the Mizukage if it stops at the Kage ill wait for Storm 4.
> Like why make a game about the war and cut off the most important battles(Naruto and Bee vs Jinchuriki and Kage vs Madara) like seriously.


It has to stick pretty close to the anime, champ


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2012)

liked hazous ultimate jutsu and i hope we get more info on the edo kages  liked them the raikage, muu and mizukage were great. should be fun to use. so i would not mind if it stops at the kages. But i think it may stop with the reveal of the last coffin.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 14, 2012)

Well...March 2013 release.

I must be honest, I am not exactly happy with those news. It seems as if they were rushing too much in this game's development and want to get it out as fast as they can in order to cash more in. This reminds me exactly of Generation's release date (which was this same year) and considering this is the proper follow up to Storm 2 I thought they would actually take more time to hone it more. In other words, I was expecting kind of a June 2013 release or something like that where the anime/manga has covered pretty much the arc.

Before this reveal I could easily see the game ending in a cliffhanger note when Tobi is unmasked against Naruto, Kakashi, Bee and Gai.

That way they could cover up quite well 90% of the arc plus the last 3 matches of the war: Sage Kabuto vs Uchiha brothers, Madara vs 5 Kage and the last fight near the Gedou Mazou.

Other than that, I really like Hanzou's Ougi. I hope CC2 continues to get this creative with the rest of the war characters. And I prefer much more to see the artwork being featured in the character roster menu than the 3D ones.

And speaking of characters, when are they gonna show us KCM Naruto in action? He's in the logo since the announcement and has yet to appear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Kage were lame as hell minus the Mizukage if it stops at the Kage ill wait for Storm 4.
> Like why make a game about the war and cut off the most important battles(Naruto and Bee vs Jinchuriki and Kage vs Madara) like seriously.



Third Raikage was awesome.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm predicting that the game's story will end on 

Seems fair enough.

Not too far ahead, covers all Edo Tensei, VS Madara/Tobi's 6 Paths, Tailed Beast Mode, and everyone running towards Naruto for the last battle feels _somewhat_ conclusive.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 14, 2012)

We better get Pakura and Gari if were only going to Kage.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 14, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> they were rushing too much in this game's development and want to get it out as fast as they can in order to cash more in.



pretty much their goal. if only they waited a little longer...


----------



## Gabe (Oct 14, 2012)

this could be the end of the game


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 14, 2012)

*@bloodplzkthxlol:* Agree. I am all for waiting as much as it is needed so that they pull this one right and with enough to cover. I don't want a half-baked game even though we've heard they have been working on this for a while as they also worked on Generations & Asura's Wrath.



Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm predicting that the game's story will end on
> 
> Seems fair enough.
> 
> Not too far ahead, covers all Edo Tensei, VS Madara/Tobi's 6 Paths, Tailed Beast Mode, and everyone running towards Naruto for the last battle feels _somewhat_ conclusive.



That could be, except that I believe CC2 has to offer something new when it comes to Sasuke in this game and not just a copy-paste of Generations MS Sasuke. 

If they plan to go till that part then it means they would be teasing us players with a EMS Sasuke being left for Storm 4. Now I know that Sasuke hasn't show much of his new skills but this is CC2 we are talking about; they went as far as to create an entire new Naruto character with sick Kage Bunshin's attacks just to give us the chance to unlock and play KCM in Generations. I can easily see CC2 doing the same thing here with Sasuke. I can even call that    would be his Ougi. 

The same thing for Kabuto in this third installment. There has to be something that is fresh and unique this time about him in order to get players to want to play as him in this game because they/we already know his moveset from Generations. Therefore I think this calls for Sage Kabuto to be playable or at least a Boss fight.

Therefore for me the best part to end the game is . Perfect cliffhanger for Storm 4 is perfect and it would end the game with a cinematic Boss fight sequence of .


----------



## Athruz (Oct 14, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm predicting that the game's story will end on
> 
> Seems fair enough.
> 
> Not too far ahead, covers all Edo Tensei, VS Madara/Tobi's 6 Paths, Tailed Beast Mode, and everyone running towards Naruto for the last battle feels _somewhat_ conclusive.



100% agreed. 
To all of you predicting the end at the Kage battles: no, just no.

You all saw the Jinchuriki. 

Sennin of Hardwork: I would love that ending too and Sage Kabuto is just awesome, but maybe March will be too early for this


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2012)

Athruz said:


> 100% agreed.
> To all of you predicting the end at the Kage battles: no, just no.
> 
> You all saw the Jinchuriki.



True, but that could easily be an in-game teaser. I'm not predicting any endings though, I'll just wait until they reveal it themselves.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 14, 2012)

How can you people get so stressed out about where this game will end?!

It's all speculation, we know NOTHING, we can't even make a logical prediction at this stage. My god...How about a little optimism, just once?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 14, 2012)

its just doing the math really, the game follows the anime, not the manga. and people really want to play the highlights in this arc (BM naruto and edo madara) looking at the release date of the game that marks the deadline for the anime. and judging by the number of chapters where the good parts are, and how many an episode alone covers, and how much they'll be by the month, i doubt they'll have enough time to go as far as the kabuto fight. and on top of that they're currently in filler. at this point our only hope is that if they break out those two episode specials.

ending on a cliffnote doesn't seem right when the arc is so close to finishing in the manga.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 14, 2012)

-JT- said:


> As I never played Generations, can someone explain to me how the combo cancel thing works? I've seen videos of people constantly using it to make extremely long combos, but has this become a problem online? Do people spam them, or are they easy to break out of?



Well basically, in Storm 2, remember how the minute you started a combo, you couldn't stop? Generations gives you the option to cancel your combos part-way (hence the name combo-cancel). By just pressing triangle and X, your combo stops, and you can either dash to your opponent and start it again, or dash backwards to evade danger. 

Most people use their combo cancels to chain long combos rather than avoiding damage. Or I guess it's _by_ continuously barraging your opponent with extended combos that they avoid damage. It's easy to avoid though, simply subbing it will get you out of the combo if done correctly. It's not a form of spam, because it's the new form of play and strategy in Generations (it's for the better..). However, there's a lot of strategies to using combo cancelling to the point where it can better lead to your success online.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 14, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Therefore for me the best part to end the game is . Perfect cliffhanger for Storm 4 is perfect and it would end the game with a cinematic Boss fight sequence of .


I agree, I think that'd be the perfect spot to stop at, but we'll see.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Therefore for me the best part to end the game is . Perfect cliffhanger for Storm 4 is perfect and it would end the game with a cinematic Boss fight sequence of .


i think it will end wend real Madara shows up.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> also will the Goku costume be release out side japan? ,i mean Funimation have the rights of DBZ not VIZ.


FUNimation own the dub rights to Dragon Ball while VIZ do own the manga rights and this would just be a costume. Plus Namco Bandai are the ones releasing both the Naruto games and the Dragon Ball games at the moment.

On the subject of potential points to end the game I think the following pages work.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 14, 2012)

^ You want them to end in the middle of a fight...?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 14, 2012)

Aeion said:


> ^ You want them to end in the middle of a fight...?


When did I say want? I said that the shots in question work as a last shot before the game ends. Didn't say I wanted them to be the final shot, just that they'd work.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 14, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That could be, except that I believe CC2 has to offer something new when it comes to Sasuke in this game and not just a copy-paste of Generations MS Sasuke.
> 
> If they plan to go till that part then it means they would be teasing us players with a EMS Sasuke being left for Storm 4.


Not necessarily 

He can still be playable, we just wouldn't see his story in that scenario. Or they do a fragment, like Sasuke VS Bee in Storm 2. *shrug*



Athruz said:


> 100% agreed.




To add to what I said, ending there would also be a decent set up for the _"Three Fights that will save the Shinobi World"_ for the last game if they decide to do one. But if Storm 4 shows up, it may very well cover everything from Part 1 and up. 

But that's a discussion for another day, so I won't get ahead of myself 



Si Style said:


> How can you people get so stressed out about where this game will end?!
> 
> It's all speculation, we know NOTHING, we can't even make a logical prediction at this stage. My god...How about a little optimism, just once?


But speculation is vaguely entertaining when we have little to work with


----------



## Jaga (Oct 14, 2012)

Naruto vs Sasuke!

[YOUTUBE]dJ7O6risO7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But speculation is vaguely entertaining when we have little to work with



It might be entertaining if everybody didn't make it so depressing. At least 3 people have said they are gonna get the game because it won't end when they want it to. That's all fine and swell because it's their opinion, but it's a little depressing for the people who are still excited for the game despite it's flaws.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> Naruto vs Sasuke!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]dJ7O6risO7s[/YOUTUE]



Ahhh, so that's the drawback to instant awakening!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2012)

Confirmed: I won't ever use instant awakening. Not fucking worth it


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Ahhh, so that's the drawback to instant awakening!





Butō Rengoob said:


> Confirmed: I won't ever use instant awakening. Not fucking worth it



Someone fill me in because I must have missed it. What's the drawback?


----------



## Jaga (Oct 14, 2012)

Video of Goku DLC!!! Plus maybe Naruto on Wii U!!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 14, 2012)

So your health drains if you insta-awaken? Never fucking using it!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 14, 2012)

Can i do Kamehameha?


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


> Video of Goku DLC!!! Plus maybe Naruto on Wii U!!


Nice, plus from what he said, if people go complain enough, they might add jutsu clashes again.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2012)

Random said:


> Someone fill me in because I must have missed it. What's the drawback?


Look at Naruto's chakra bar when he awakens. It slowly goes down as time passes and doesn't reset when he goes normal again. So he's left with half a chakra bar the rest of the fight.


----------



## Random (Oct 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Look at Naruto's chakra bar when he awakens. It slowly goes down as time passes and doesn't reset when he goes normal again. So he's left with half a chakra bar the rest of the fight.



Oh I see, but it definitely went below half and had started to slowly go back up when his awakening wore off, then he died.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2012)

Random said:


> Oh I see, but it definitely went below half and had started to slowly go back up when his awakening wore off, then he died.


It did look like it went back up a bit. Seems like something was happening to his health as well, the glare was so bad I couldn't tell but it looked like his health was draining, a small grey bar appeared in his health bar.

Needless to say it's not going to be worth it unless you want to appear stylish during a combo and your opponent is too far behind to catch up anyway. Only a few awakenings are worth using as it is now in Generations so this feature is completely useless IMO.

Team attack seems worthless as well. Too many pointless additions.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 14, 2012)

With the new Awakening systems, they'd better include the Bashosen in Tenten's repertoire somehow. And it does seem like the returning characters won't see much change to their movesets, just some minor tweaks. Among the K11, I'm hoping Ino shows some new Ougi and some changes to her moveset, Chouji's Butterfly mode better come into play, Sai may also have his Ougi updated etc. The rest haven't shown much in the war... But tenten has gone back to her two smaller scrolls, so... Does this mean she'll be updated or will still use her giant scroll? We may end up getting her Storm 1 iteration with a few tweaks instead of her range weaponry in Storm 2.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> It did look like it went back up a bit. Seems like something was happening to his health as well, the glare was so bad I couldn't tell but it looked like his health was draining, a small grey bar appeared in his health bar.
> 
> Needless to say it's not going to be worth it unless you want to appear stylish during a combo and your opponent is too far behind to catch up anyway. Only a few awakenings are worth using as it is now in Generations so this feature is completely useless IMO.
> 
> Team attack seems worthless as well. Too many pointless additions.


Now we'll have Susano'o popping up mid combo.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> It did look like it went back up a bit. Seems like something was happening to his health as well, the glare was so bad I couldn't tell but it looked like his health was draining, a small grey bar appeared in his health bar.
> 
> Team attack seems worthless as well. Too many pointless additions.



The guy playing Naruto was just getting his ass kicked, his low health wasn't a result of instant awakening (though he should've used it sooner). The chakra bar does shrink with continued use, but it does look like it would take some time to build back up. 

So what we're getting in exchange is a shrinking chakra bar that allows little room for repeat jutsus or ultimates, but gives some good attack power in the process. The instant awakenings could be useful for short burst attacks, and could be possibly combo-canceled into.

Team attack seems like a combination of the knockback hit in Storm 1 and the attack support assist of Storm 2 and Generations, only now you use up a support gauge while doing it. Is it useless? Mostly now because of the recent KnJ changes, but it is something...

Oh and besides it's been announced that certain changes to the fighting mechanics haven't been revealed yet. But I wouldn't hold my breath for anything drastic.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> The guy playing Naruto was just getting his ass kicked, his low health wasn't a result of instant awakening.
> 
> Team attack seems like a combination of the knockback hit in Storm 1 and the attack support assist of Storm 2 and Generations, only now you use up a support gauge while doing it. It is useless? Mostly now because of the recent KnJ changes, but it is something...
> 
> Oh and besides it's been announced that certain changes to the fighting mechanics haven't been revealed yet. But I wouldn't hold my breath for anything drastic.


Pretty sure it seemed like his health was dropping even after Karin's poison wore off but again I say the glare was so bad it was hard to tell if his health was still dropping. Can't say for sure. If it isn't, oh well, still not worth it unless you want flare or you're finishing an opponent off. I never use awakenings when i play anyway unless I'm being spiteful so by default it's pointless to me.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Pretty sure it seemed like his health was dropping even after Karin's poison wore off but again I say the glare was so bad it was hard to tell if his health was still dropping. Can't say for sure. If it isn't, oh well, still not worth it unless you want flare or you're finishing an opponent off. I never use awakenings when i play anyway unless I'm being spiteful so by default it's pointless to me.



I actually edited the instant awakening part of my post to include some extra stuff, but hey you don't need to reply back to it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I actually edited the instant awakening part of my post to include some extra stuff, but hey you don't need to reply back to it.


I didn't even see your edit considering I quoted your unedited post, and  you didn't add anything that convinces me otherwise. People who awaken  are annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), people who (will assuredly) awaken mid combo are  going to be even bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm never going to use it and as such  it is pointless to me.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 14, 2012)

If you do an Ultimate on an awakened character it ends the awakening and you hit them with it.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 14, 2012)

My favorite new feature for sure.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I didn't even see your edit considering I quoted your unedited post, and  you didn't add anything that convinces me otherwise. People who awaken  are annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), people who (will assuredly) awaken mid combo are  going to be even bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I'm never going to use it and as such  it is pointless to me.



Hey.. that's not true at all. Awakening completely depends on the circumstances.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 15, 2012)

nothing happened to his health, he took more damage in awakening mode. thats what happened.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 15, 2012)

Dat Goku costume for Naruto


----------



## -JT- (Oct 15, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> With the new Awakening systems, they'd better include the Bashosen in Tenten's repertoire somehow. And it does seem like the returning characters won't see much change to their movesets, just some minor tweaks. Among the K11, I'm hoping Ino shows some new Ougi and some changes to her moveset, Chouji's Butterfly mode better come into play, Sai may also have his Ougi updated etc. The rest haven't shown much in the war... But tenten has gone back to her two smaller scrolls, so... Does this mean she'll be updated or will still use her giant scroll? We may end up getting her Storm 1 iteration with a few tweaks instead of her range weaponry in Storm 2.



Agreed.
Banana Fan Tenten needs to appear, either as an Awakening or Ougi. Shinten Bunshin Ino should too (they'd have to modify it slightly though. Two random Zetsus appearing on the floor would look silly)
I think Butterfly Choji and Sai's new ougi are almost a given though, so that's good.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 15, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits if Madara is playable or not?
And why haven't we gotten a character reveal in so long? Its been like 4 or 5 months since it was announced and we only know 3 new characters yet its suppose to have the largest roster ever in a Naruto game.


----------



## Random (Oct 15, 2012)

I think the whole instawakening thing was pointless to add in. Awakening was supposed to be a last ditch effort when you are completely getting your butt kicked (or if you are just losing at all), but now people can just pull it out of their arses at any time they feel. Sure there is a drawback to it, but it should never have been added.

The team attack thing is randomly cool but still a little pointless. If you are good though, you can do some nice things with it.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 15, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Look at Naruto's chakra bar when he awakens. It slowly goes down as time passes and doesn't reset when he goes normal again. So he's left with half a chakra bar the rest of the fight.



Actualy if you look closely after He exits KCM his Chakra bar is slowly growing back, The fight just ends so fast that you we dont get to see if it stops back at normal or is smaller


----------



## -JT- (Oct 15, 2012)

So Susanoos are going to be even more rampant online?


----------



## G (Oct 15, 2012)

I hope Choji gets a new Ougi.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2012)

-JT- said:


> So Susanoos are going to be even more rampant online?


Basically, it'll be awful. I don't think the drawback is enough to stop ridiculous Susano'o users.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if those have been posted yet, but a few new 7 Swordsmen pics are on facebook 

Seems pretty nice...loads and loads of Zetsu! 
How's everyone?


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 15, 2012)

Athruz said:


> I don't know if those have been posted yet, but a few new 7 Swordsmen pics are on facebook
> 
> Seems pretty nice...loads and loads of Zetsu!
> How's everyone?



Hey man doesn't work when I click on it :/ just brings me to my facebook homepage. 

The mini team special is pretty cool I guess, I'm not freaking out at the idea. I do think it's neat though!


----------



## -JT- (Oct 15, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Basically, it'll be awful. I don't think the drawback is enough to stop ridiculous Susano'o users.



Oh no... Looks like I might avoid online then 



Athruz said:


> I don't know if those have been posted yet, but a few new 7 Swordsmen pics are on facebook
> 
> Seems pretty nice...loads and loads of Zetsu!
> How's everyone?



So Hack and Slash against Zetsus is confirmed, cool. Does this mean the Swordsmen are definitely playable too?


----------



## Athruz (Oct 15, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Oh no... Looks like I might avoid online then
> 
> 
> 
> So Hack and Slash against Zetsus is confirmed, cool. Does this mean the Swordsmen are definitely playable too?



No idea JT, i don't see much of them, but Ringo atleast has her spin attack, so maybe that's a good sign...i dunno.

Reposting the link because facebook is weird:


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 15, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Does this mean the Swordsmen are definitely playable too?


I think it all depends on how the hack & slash battles play. For example if you're down to one opponent and it works like a regular battle at that point then they could be. I think they'll be supports at the very least, the abilities they'd show in these fights is clearly enough for that.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone seeing Zetsu (both White + black) playable? I mean, he's very unique and has actually showed alot of support/chakra draining and controlling moves, but...as i know CC2, it seems likely they might just put him in Story mode. Would anyone else be totally pissed over something like that?He deserves a playable spot since Storm 2. :L


----------



## Random (Oct 15, 2012)

I think he should have already been a support in Generations, maybe if they have support onlys in this, he might be one. He hasn't shown any fighting skill though.


----------



## Devil Child (Oct 15, 2012)

would it be hax if Tsunades possible Byakugou awakening heals her? 

So far, game looks nice. Didnt bought Generations though, so i guess i have to learn how to substitute, chakra cancel etc. in the right situation


----------



## -JT- (Oct 15, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I think it all depends on how the hack & slash battles play. For example if you're down to one opponent and it works like a regular battle at that point then they could be. I think they'll be supports at the very least, the abilities they'd show in these fights is clearly enough for that.



Yeah, supports at least. I hope they are fully playable though!



Athruz said:


> Anyone seeing Zetsu (both White + black) playable? I mean, he's very unique and has actually showed alot of support/chakra draining and controlling moves, but...as i know CC2, it seems likely they might just put him in Story mode. Would anyone else be totally pissed over something like that?He deserves a playable spot since Storm 2. :L





Random said:


> I think he should have already been a support in Generations, maybe if they have support onlys in this, he might be one. He hasn't shown any fighting skill though.



Well IIRC the anime expanded on Mei and Chojuro vs Black Zetsu slightly, so he could get in with some of those filler feats.



celebpoison said:


> would it be hax if Tsunades possible Byakugou awakening heals her?



Probably yes. It would be cool but might make her too overpowered. Would chakra regeneration be too haxx if that was put in instead?


----------



## Athruz (Oct 15, 2012)

Random said:


> I think he should have already been a support in Generations, maybe if they have support onlys in this, he might be one. He hasn't shown any fighting skill though.



He has Wood Style and can kind of like pierce someone with his chest spikes or whatnot, also change into other characters, fuse himself with other Zetsu, absorb Chakra, use Kagero to slip in and out of objects, the ground etc. and split himself apart into black&white if they put him in with his full body. Other than that, just give him a Kunai and some kicks&punches mixed with root attacks, that'll do it. 

I vote for Zetsu as playable.

Tsunade's awakening healing her? They took out different effects of forms for balancing reasons, but if it decreases her chakra like it was in the PS2 games, i don't see a big enough problem for Byakugou to be generic.


----------



## Random (Oct 15, 2012)

Athruz said:


> He has Wood Style and can kind of like pierce someone with his chest spikes or whatnot, also change into other characters, fuse himself with other Zetsu, absorb Chakra, use Kagero to slip in and out of objects, the ground etc. and split himself apart into black&white if they put him in with his full body. Other than that, just give him a Kunai and some kicks&punches mixed with root attacks, that'll do it.
> 
> I vote for Zetsu as playable.
> 
> Tsunade's awakening healing her? They took out different effects of forms for balancing reasons, but if it decreases her chakra like it was in the PS2 games, i don't see a big enough problem for Byakugou to be generic.


I was thinking about black and white Zetsu, but you make a valid point. The white Zetsu's have shown some stuff, but I doubt that a lot of their abilities will work with the game.

However, root attacks could work. Heck, they made up some BS for Karin's moveset, they can do the same thing for Zetsu.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 15, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> would it be hax if Tsunades possible Byakugou awakening heals her?


It wouldn't be all that hax, depending on the rate of it, Tsunade should have an awakening like that though, it's only fitting.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys ever notice that CC2 has completely removed healing awakenings since online came about?

Addressing Tsunade's healing awakening, that makes me wonder if its going to get in at all with that aspect...


----------



## -JT- (Oct 15, 2012)

It would give her a unique feel, but there'd definitely have to be draw backs to it. Maybe the healing effect only happened once per battle- any subsequent awakenings in the same battle would merely just have enhanced power and whatnot.
Also, healing supports could possibly make it in then too.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2012)

-JT- said:


> It would give her a unique feel, but there'd definitely have to be draw backs to it. Maybe the healing effect only happened o*nce per battle*- any subsequent awakenings in the same battle would merely just have enhanced power and whatnot.
> Also, healing supports could possibly make it in then too.



Any form of healing to even the smallest scale would be considered broken to the online competitive community


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

TBH the screenshots are really getting me quite excited. Seeing KKS, Guy, Lee and Sakura duke it out with the White Zetsus and the 7 Swordsmen is sending all sorts of shivers down my spine. I'm wondering if they'd skipped showing the Division Two battle first (Neji/ Hinata/ Shino/ Kiba/ Karui), and how Kitshuchi and Kurotsuchi send the White Zetsus flying out of the ground... (Perhaps there're no Edo Tensei characters in this particular battle, so I guess if this part is included (I'm sure that'd be EPIC to see in the game) it'd really be Hack and Slash of the White Zetsus only. 

If the above-mentioned shinobi are gonna battle the White Zetsus in Hack and Slash, then I'm really hoping the First Division Battle, which is the main battleground before Gedo Mazu!!!! appears and Naruto and Bee make their entrance, will be stretched out in the Story Mode as well. Division One troops VS the White Zetsus' (the entrance to the battlefield would be EPIC), Darui/ Samui/ Atsui VS Kin/Gin, Team 10 VS Kin, Team 10 VS Edo Asuma, Darui/ Izumo/ Kotetsu VS Kakuzu, Tenten VS the elemental masks... Then Gedo Mazu appears. WOW! 

Seriously how is CC2 gonna fit all these into the Story Mode within the next few months, and I'm sure it's not gonna end at this point? I'm really wondering now if they're gonna update the movesets of the returning characters...


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 15, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Seriously how is CC2 gonna fit all these into the Story Mode within the next few months, and I'm sure it's not gonna end at this point? I'm really wondering now if they're gonna update the movesets of the returning characters...



They've been working on the game for over two years, so it's probably getting close to completion. It will probably be completed in December/January (February at the absolute latest) in order for the game to be sent off for manufacturing and then released in March13


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 15, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> They've been working on the game for over two years, so it's probably getting close to completion. It will probably be completed in December/January (February at the absolute latest) in order for the game to be sent off for manufacturing and then released in March13



Agreed. CC2 has been saying that they have been working on this game for the past two years, which basically suggests since the War Arc started. However if they'd had to wait for the Anime to catch up, then they'd really only have worked on most of the war arc parts of the game for the past few months. Not really hopeful about them being able to include everything I've said so far but they had mentioned they would include everything up to where the Anime stops, or even beyond that (following the manga). 

With the new Team Attack technique shown in the video, it looks as if the Knockback move may take on a different role when applied to such a technique. So basically based on the Karin/ Suigetsu example shown, the first support would run up to the opponent and send him flying upwards - reminiscent of the Team Ougi start up as the first character - and the second will appear in mid-air to knock him back down - similar to the Attack Suppport Knockback move during Support Drive, but no longer a cutscene. Seems interesting but I'm wondering how effective it'll be. I do hope this isn't their Team Tag version, and that we may actually see Team Tag battle features put in place in Versus mode and not just Story mode (heavily implied).

That said what's your favourite Knockback Attack move? Obvious bias to Tenten here since I love how fierce she is when she leaps upwards and shouts ... Something ... As she uses her twin machetes to hack the opponent back down. Love Neji's Air Kaiten and Sakura's Punch as well

Notice that they even included Mei's double-heeled kick against the Black Zetsu (in the manga, and only recently in the Anime) as her Knockback Attack when she's used as an Attack Support in Generations. It does seem that CC2 is trying to include as much as they can from the Anime/ Manga as they can, and update the characters' movesets. Really hoping that's the case - the Flurry of Wind from that Rock Lee screenshot looks promising already


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 15, 2012)

Ninja move cancels were removed but not sure what that is.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

^lol proof?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Ninja move cancels were removed but not sure what that is.



And where has this been stated?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 15, 2012)

^ lol who?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2012)

a new character need to be revealed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 15, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Ninja move cancels were removed.


Proof? **


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 15, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> ^ lol who?



Don't worry, there's only one troll in this thread.

You just ninja'd me


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 15, 2012)

Aeion said:


> And where has this been stated?



In a vid summary of the demo that someone who played it did...thinking about it I never did see move cancel in to jutsu used in any of the demo videos.

this vid:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi8MbCOqKL8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, THOSE are what you consider ninja move cancels.. 

Well I think those being taken out are for the better, because that was exploiting the game's glitches/tinkering with the mechanics. That was in Storm 2 as well and was even more unfair there.


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice analysis. Still nothing super fancy that I can see, although I am hugely in favor of the game leaning towards the manga!!! For instance Mifune's attacks as well as Hanzo's eyes. To me that's true canon! The anime seems all fine and well but the Manga is the heart of the series. I only wish they would implement the feature fo character models getting damaged like in Tenkaichi. You know, getting bloodies up and ripped clothes.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 16, 2012)

So, you can no longer try to dodge someone during your combo and only sub away? Sure, that will be great...the ninja cancels for me made the game's combat so much more fluid, a little bit more tactical and deep as many characters had different cancels; with those out, isn't it going to end up with just normal comboes over and over, without variety? 

I'm not really fond of them taking out possibilities that don't need to be fixed...


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

Athruz said:


> So, you can no longer try to dodge someone during your combo and only sub away? Sure, that will be great...the ninja cancels for me made the game's combat so much more fluid, a little bit more tactical and deep as many characters had different cancels; with those out, isn't it going to end up with just normal comboes over and over, without variety?
> 
> I'm not really fond of them taking out possibilities that don't need to be fixed...



When you put it that way, you make it sound really bad. But stopping your combo midway to land an ougi should not be deemed fair play..


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 16, 2012)

aw, i liked those NMC's.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Oct 16, 2012)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> In a vid summary of the demo that someone who played it did...thinking about it I never did see move cancel in to jutsu used in any of the demo videos.
> 
> this vid:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gi8MbCOqKL8[/YOUTUBE]



Hey that's me! -Lil B


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Oct 16, 2012)

I talked to Hiroshi for a few but he didn't have his translator with him sadly so I couldn't do a Saiyan Island interview with him...I talked to him for 5 minutes and he signed every storm game I had. Only a minute was recorded though since my camera man was busy playing the demo- Lil B


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazon lists the game date 

Upto Ch.551 would be reasonable. Lets see if it can reach upto Ch.555 or more.


----------



## Athruz (Oct 16, 2012)

it will probably reach Chapter 573, just saying...


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

As long as they get past the Almighty 559


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 16, 2012)

Me wants the game to end at 599...it's perfect and it is the only way that CC2 can allow themselves to go all out with Tobi's moveset in his Rin'negan mask gear costume. We can say that we've been teased to fully play as him since his "Madara" Awakening since Storm 2.

C'mon CC2, do it!


----------



## Jaga (Oct 16, 2012)

10 new screenshots + HQ Goku art


----------



## Athruz (Oct 16, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Me wants the game to end at 599...it's perfect and it is the only way that CC2 can allow themselves to go all out with Tobi's moveset in his Rin'negan mask gear costume. We can say that we've been teased to fully play as him since his "Madara" Awakening since Storm 2.
> 
> C'mon CC2, do it!



Maybe...anime team is very slow tho.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2012)

That month and a half of straight filler that has nothing to do with anything isn't exactly helping either.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't watch the anime any more so I have no clue as to what's going on.

But fillers always suck unless they have a filler character equivalent to Guren in it... Which has only happened once with original Guren


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 16, 2012)

Video of the costume in action:


Oh for crap's sake the 'DLC Trailer' is just the most recent one with the image at the end, sorry guys


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

Guren was shit


----------



## Ech?ux (Oct 16, 2012)

So that screenshot with the mist ninja in it... think that means the mist nin are all hack n slash?

EDIT: Uhh... where was the costume ever in action? Did I miss it...?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 16, 2012)

Kage and Jinchuriki will probably be fought in Hack and Slash since they were  group battles but will most likely be playable.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Guren was shit


Guren was awesome.


----------



## Random (Oct 16, 2012)

Guren is my favorite filler character. I've always wanted for her to be in one of the games.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 16, 2012)

who's guren? *looks up* oh that ugly MS paint filler nvm...


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

Guren was a hoarse troll-looking monkey dog. Her voice was annoying (sub & dub) and her personality is almost as shit as the rest of her character  Fack Guren.

No hate on the person, just hate on the character, if that makes sense..


----------



## Random (Oct 16, 2012)

Haters gonna hate *awaits the stream of insults*

Either way, your opinion is your own. She had an awesome kekkei genkai though


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

[insert stream of insults here]

The best fodder was Shigure, by _far._


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2012)

You know who we need in this? Aoba.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 16, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> You know who we need in this? Aoba.


Any game he's in I'm not buying if there are doors.


----------



## Random (Oct 16, 2012)

Shigure is like the father of Naruto fodder in my eyes


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 16, 2012)

Zabuza better have a better ultimate jutsu.

Haku should be updated whit his Ice Shield.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Any game he's in I'm not buying if there are doors.



What does that even mean 



Random said:


> Shigure is like the father of Naruto fodder in my eyes



Hey, you have to admit, the first time you saw him you thought he was a boss  And as much as I hate to admit it, he died in a legit way. For a fodder, anyways..



Linkdarkside said:


> Zabuza better have a better ultimate jutsu.
> 
> Haku should be updated whit his Ice Shield.



Zabuza needs an improved moveset, all together. I'm pretty sure he's the least used 'new' character in Generations for the sole reason of his moveset/jutsu. It's sluggish and glitchy. I tried maining him one time but he had too many setbacks to take seriously


----------



## Random (Oct 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hey, you have to admit, the first time you saw him you thought he was a boss  And as much as I hate to admit it, he died in a legit way. For a fodder, anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> Zabuza needs an improved moveset, all together. I'm pretty sure he's the least used 'new' character in Generations for the sole reason of his moveset/jutsu. It's sluggish and glitchy. I tried maining him one time but he had too many setbacks to take seriously



Gaara is a legit way for anyone to die. 

And yea, Zabuza could benefit from a better moveset and I always hated his ultimate jutsu. He twirls his blade like a baton and then hits you like it's a baseball bat, not very awesome. I like his awakening though, dat demon aura.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Guren was a hoarse troll-looking monkey dog. Her voice was annoying (sub & dub) and her personality is almost as shit as the rest of her character  Fack Guren.
> 
> No hate on the person, just hate on the character, if that makes sense..



This. Can't believe how overrated that diseased cow is among the Storm community. The only thing decent about her was her crystal jutsu variation, thats it. 



Random said:


> Shigure is like the father of Naruto fodder in my eyes



No, that title obviously belongs to Genma. DAT toothpick.


----------



## Random (Oct 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> This. Can't believe how overrated that diseased cow is among the Storm community. *The only thing decent about her was her crystal jutsu variation, thats it*.



That's why I want her. Did you really think I actually liked her for her....that sounds horrible


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 16, 2012)

Forget all those fodder

Tiger Mizuki for DLC

And make him completely broken

/Fodder Discussion


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Forget all those fodder
> 
> Tiger Mizuki for DLC
> 
> ...


Screw that, give me Iruka Senju.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 16, 2012)

Must I mention Teuchi _again?_


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Must I mention Teuchi _again?_


His awakening would be throwing giants bowls of ramen that you can't dodge and take an entire bar of health.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 17, 2012)

Forget them. Put Shizuka in.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What does that even mean


It's a joke about Aoba's legendary door opening skills, must be too old for a lot of people to remember. Hell there's even an emote for it:


----------



## slickcat (Oct 17, 2012)

I would prefer genma, he has a badass design with the toothpick. his awakening should be spitting out his toothpick and shit getting realzz


----------



## Si Style (Oct 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What does that even mean



Aoba's door no jutsu is the only thing in the series that can take down Gai. It's monstrous...


----------



## -JT- (Oct 17, 2012)

If Tiger Mizuki got in there would be no way on earth that I wouldn't get this game. 

And Guren was awesome- a filler character I wouldn't mind being made canon.

Sora on the other hand


----------



## Foxve (Oct 17, 2012)

Sora _would_ be a good character to include.  Loved that bigass wind hand jutsu he used.













I still want Shizuka though.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 17, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Sora _would_ be a good character to include.  Loved that bigass wind hand jutsu he used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who was that again?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Guren was a hoarse troll-looking monkey dog. Her voice was annoying (sub & dub) and her personality is almost as shit as the rest of her character  Fack Guren.
> 
> No hate on the person, just hate on the character, if that makes sense..



Agreed. Her kekei genkai was alright, I suppose, but she was a shitty ass filler character (though she was comparatively better than the fodder that assisted her).



Skywalker said:


> You know who we need in this? Aoba.



Damn right!!


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 17, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> It's a joke about Aoba's legendary door opening skills, must be too old for a lot of people to remember. Hell there's even an emote for it:





Si Style said:


> Aoba's door no jutsu is the only thing in the series that can take down Gai. It's monstrous...



Ahhh, I think I know what you guys are talking about now.

Something about a hospital, Gai, and an emotionally unstable Sasuke, hmm?  Then them door opening skills are unfathomable.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 17, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Who was that again?






The hottest and most badass filler kunoichi ever 


She whips Guren's ass in all categories


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 17, 2012)

no. i hate sora. he was the broly of naruto. and thats an insult btw (doesn't like broly)


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 17, 2012)

See, there are a lot of filler characters that people share hatred for.

But not our Shigure


----------



## Foxve (Oct 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> See, there are a lot of filler characters that people share hatred for.
> 
> But not our *Shigure*



Who's that?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 17, 2012)

Guy who got fodderized by Gaara's sand coffin in the forest of death. 

And as *i* said before. Genma >>>>>>>> every single canon fodder in Naruto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 17, 2012)

*Sora* would be trolling as he another character whit  Kurama chakra.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Guy who got fodderized by Gaara's sand coffin in the forest of death.



Didn't even know that kishi went though the trouble of giving him a name


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 17, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Guy who got fodderized by Gaara's sand coffin in the forest of death.
> 
> And as *i* said before. Genma >>>>>>>> every single canon fodder in Naruto.


Aoba> Genma> everyone else


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2012)

> *Aoba>* Genma


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 18, 2012)

How would you all feel if they added characters/villans/costumes from the movies? Also if not this game then possible future ones. Pre-skip & Ts movies.


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> no. i hate sora. he was the broly of naruto. and thats an insult btw (doesn't like broly)



Really?

It's an insult to Broly to compare him to Sora, and I'm not even fond of Broly.

But I dispise Sora for some reason, so maybe I'm just being biased


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 18, 2012)

A-OO E! A-OOO EE!! AAAH NO SORAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 18, 2012)

well thats the idea considering I DON'T LIKE BROLY. broly wasn't that special imo and when they tried to make him special it felt forced. but on topic

sora was in the same position as he was. he had part of the kyuubi, he was put under control by some guy who i forget, why am i even talking about this fucktard i dispise him for showing off what was naruto's!

the gold and silver brothers too, i can smell kyuubi cloak as their awakening coming a mile away


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2012)

Psysalis said:


> How would you all feel if they added characters/villans/costumes from the movies? Also if not this game then possible future ones. Pre-skip & Ts movies.



Ehh... I guess Menma would be cool in one of the future games.
But I'd prefer if the Storm games kept to canon characters only.

A Menma skin for Naruto in NSUNS 3 would be a nice addition though.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 18, 2012)

Psysalis said:


> How would you all feel if they added characters/villans/costumes from the movies? Also if not this game then possible future ones. Pre-skip & Ts movies.



NO. GOD. NO GOD PLEASE NO. ()

A game with fillers would be horridly grotesque, for reasons that are Guren, Sora, other shit filler, etc 



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> well thats the idea considering I DON'T LIKE BROLY. broly wasn't that special imo and when they tried to make him special it felt forced. but on topic
> 
> sora was in the same position as he was. he had part of the kyuubi, he was put under control by some guy who i forget, why am i even talking about this fucktard i dispise him for showing off what was naruto's!
> 
> the gold and silver brothers too, i can smell kyuubi cloak as their awakening coming a mile away



Well, if you want to be politically correct about this... The Kyuubi's chakra doesn't _technically_ belong to Naruto, it was his mother's before his, and the 1st's wife before her's, so Sora using a bit of Kurama doesn't make him a copycat, it just makes him another jinchuuriki. Same goes for the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/hag bros.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 18, 2012)

Foxve said:


> The hottest and most badass filler kunoichi ever
> 
> 
> She whips Guren's ass in all categories



holly shit
Filler the anime actually produced a decent character? 
wtf


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Psysalis said:


> How would you all feel if they added characters/villans/costumes from the movies? Also if not this game then possible future ones. Pre-skip & Ts movies.


Meh, no thank you, they have more then enough canon characters they need to add before they even consider that.


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> well thats the idea considering I DON'T LIKE BROLY. broly wasn't that special imo and when they tried to make him special it felt forced. but on topic
> 
> sora was in the same position as he was. he had part of the kyuubi, he was put under control by some guy who i forget, why am i even talking about this fucktard i dispise him for showing off what was naruto's!
> 
> the gold and silver brothers too, i can smell kyuubi cloak as their awakening coming a mile away



I would get into how Broly is nothing like Sora and how he is pretty special DBZ story was, but no need to start a pointless argument.

Either way, Sora is crap and I also have no idea why so many people love the Kingin bros so much


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 18, 2012)

Random said:


> I would get into how Broly is nothing like Sora and how he is pretty special DBZ story was, but no need to start a pointless argument.
> 
> Either way, *Sora is crap* and *I also have no idea why so many people love the Kingin bros so much*



Well ain't that ironic, Mr. Gurin-lover


----------



## Si Style (Oct 18, 2012)

People don't like Broly and deny Aoba's power? ...what is this place?


----------



## -JT- (Oct 18, 2012)

GUREN IS AWESOME 

Sora was absolute crap. I also hated him for no real reason, other than that he was just a douche with fake Kyubi powers...



I would include Dosu (and Kin and Zaku) in this list of awesome characters, but no wonder no one's mentioned him yet; he's neither filler nor fodder


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Well ain't that ironic, Mr. Gurin-lover



I don't love her, but Guren at least has a cool power that's all her own. Sora and the Bros power is borrowed from Kurama


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 18, 2012)

I want Doto plus his Snow Ninja as supports and Land of Snow stages.
Bad  enough I had to Import Japanese Ultimate Ninja 2 to get that.

Jutsu:Black Dragon  Blizard
Ultimate:Twin Black Dragon Blizard


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

Random thought. what if Guren and Kimimaro had a kid. Would his/her kekkei genkai be crystal bones?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2012)

Random said:


> Random thought. what if Guren and Kimimaro had a kid. Would his/her kekkei genkai be crystal bones?


Kimimaro can do much better.


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

I know, just a thought 

I hope Kimimaro is still in Storm 3 since he was revived.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2012)

or that fire jutsu guy who also use spider jutsu would be awesome.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah Kimi will most likely be in. I'd be surprised if he's not. All he needs is a slight colour change.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 18, 2012)

Random said:


> Random thought. what if Guren and Kimimaro had a kid. Would his/her kekkei genkai be crystal bones?





Skywalker said:


> Kimimaro can do much better.



That was priceless 

But yeah we'd most likely get a crystal-laced bone potruder  Or we can get all biological 'bout this and bring in some alleles


----------



## slickcat (Oct 18, 2012)

No more naruto skins please. Samurai Naruto, hokage naruto, goku naruto, Naruto timeskip, naruto with advanced combos. NO JUST NO, meanwhile akatsuki take a dump, No anbu itachi outfit, anbu kakashi. I mean many other characters deserve outfits, JUUGO still looks like trash.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2012)

slickcat said:


> No more naruto skins please. Samurai Naruto, hokage naruto, goku naruto, Naruto timeskip, naruto with advanced combos. NO JUST NO, meanwhile akatsuki take a dump, No anbu itachi outfit, anbu kakashi. I mean many other characters deserve outfits, JUUGO still looks like trash.


It could be worse, they could have school outfits.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Jaruka (Oct 18, 2012)

The more I see of the Swordsmen, the more I pray that they're all playable.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2012)

Playing in the village while it's being rebuilt


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 18, 2012)

^Didn't realize that until you mentioned it.

Nice scans! 

Playable Swordsmen or not playable? That is the question. 

I am getting my hopes up about the possibility with seeing those images, they look "close up"-ish instead of hack & slash, you can see perhaps even some parts of the Swordsmen's moves there...


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Playable Swordsmen or not playable? That is the question.



Playable. They even have their own jutsu's and stuff, CC2 wouldn't go through this much effort to not make them playable.

I'm expecting a swordsmen trailer Once the current fillers are over in the anime.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 18, 2012)

slickcat said:


> No more naruto skins please. Samurai Naruto, hokage naruto, goku naruto, Naruto timeskip, naruto with advanced combos. NO JUST NO, meanwhile akatsuki take a dump, No anbu itachi outfit, anbu kakashi. I mean many other characters deserve outfits, JUUGO still looks like trash.



Completely agree. Especially with Naruto skins and Jugo's mental patient outfit.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 18, 2012)

Jak said:


> Playable. They even have their own jutsu's and stuff, CC2 wouldn't go through this much effort to not make them playable.
> 
> I'm expecting a swordsmen trailer Once the current fillers are over in the anime.


This is my assumption too. I mean, the only thing they might not have is an Ouji but they'll have their combos and jutsu so there's no logical reason for CC2 to not make them playable.

Unless they're Day 1 DLC


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> It could be worse, they could have school outfits.



I liked Naruto and Sasuke's school outfits in Ultimate Ninja Heroes 3.

Student Naruto: 

Student Sasuke:


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 18, 2012)

ew no fuck those school outfits.

anbu kakashi plz. *hands out*


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 18, 2012)

I want Pakura and Gari  But if the Swordsmen are playable Im buying day 1.
Also if you look at the bottom at the new stage Naruto is knocking Yamato out of the stage.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmm. 7 Swordsmen get more and more interesting every scan. Those moves are pretty close-up and personal... Chances of them being playable going up by the week?


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ew no fuck those school outfits.
> 
> anbu kakashi plz. *hands out*



 You know you want school boy Sauce.

Anbu Kakashi in Clash of Ninja revolution 3 was pretty cool, if not not overpowered, it would be anice alternate costume for Kakashi. We also need anbu Itachi.


----------



## Rasendori (Oct 18, 2012)

Kimmi needs a new move set.. I remember killin with him in the ultimate games!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2012)

Sakura have the vest costume,i hope all swordmen are playable.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 18, 2012)

> *CyberConnect2 is tweaking the Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm fighting system. New battle stages in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 will have ring outs.*
> 
> 
> Jump also reports there are two character combos where you a support character can assist in an attack to create a powerful long combo.
> ...



The new scan posted within the thread bares information to that. 



Ring outs^ Stages are becoming more interactive, hopefully more details upon this will surface soon.


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

Ring outs does not sound like a good idea. I'm really hoping they mean that you can hit somebody into a different part of the stage (like you can do in Clash of Ninja Revolution 3).

Actual ring out loses would just add a new way for you to be spammed to death. Plus, the fights wouldn't last as long if you can get a cheap win like that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you fucking kidding me? Ring outs? Fuck that shit, no thanks.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 18, 2012)

They can't be serious, that can't possibly work in a game like this.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 18, 2012)

In a DBZ game at the World Tournament Stage, Ring Out's work.

In a NARUTO game - not so much. I like the idea of going to other parts of the map / area heaps more.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 18, 2012)

Well...I'm probably thinking a bit too much on this, but...


Just how big are the levels gonna be this time around?  

Cuz I remember that in the old DBZ games, there was one ring-out level, (The World Tournament stage, which at least made sense), and it was fairly small compared to the other arenas...

No sense in a ring-out mechanic if the arenas are spacious.

And smaller arenas would stop runners from their tomfoolery, I suppose

Meh, IDK *shrug*


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 18, 2012)

Ring outs is probably a mistranslation. I think it's just saying that some stages will be bigger by offering the ability to know someone from one area to another. Konoha being their example makes this more likely as it would cover more of the village than before.


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Ring outs is probably a mistranslation. I think it's just saying that some stages will be bigger by offering the ability to know someone from one area to another. Konoha being their example makes this more likely as it would cover more of the village than before.



That's what I'm thinking


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 18, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Ring outs is probably a mistranslation. I think it's just saying that some stages will be bigger by offering the ability to know someone from one area to another. Konoha being their example makes this more likely as it would cover more of the village than before.




Its not a mistranslation, it says "Ring Outs" twice within the actual image. 

To everyone being turned off to the idea, it could be a similar method of the PS2 games and how certain arenas you could knock off your opponent or fall off from its edges. Or it could by Clash of Ninja/Dead or Alive style in which certain stages will lead to another after knocking your opponent outward. 

I say refrain from shutting the door without first witnessing its execution and complete details from upcoming builds, scans, or trailers. Do not jump to conclusions so quickly, simply wait and see.


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> Its not a mistranslation, it says "Ring Outs" twice within the actual image.
> 
> To everyone being turned off to the idea, it could be a similar method of the PS2 games and how certain arenas you could knock off your opponent or fall off from its edges. Or it could by Clash of Ninja/Dead or Alive style in which certain stages will lead to another after knocking your opponent outward.
> 
> I say refrain from shutting the door without first witnessing its execution and complete details from upcoming builds, scans, or trailers. Do not jump to conclusions so quickly, simply wait and see.



It could be still considered as a mistranslation, especially if my theory of being knocked into another part of the stage is right. There interpretaion of "ring out" and ours could be two different things.

Either way, I'm not closing any doors, I'm getting the game no matter what (unless they do something extremely drastic).


----------



## Vash (Oct 18, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> Do not jump to conclusions so quickly, simply wait and see.



That will sadly never happen


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 18, 2012)

Jak said:


> That will sadly never happen



This is NF we're talking about here.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 18, 2012)

So why are people bitching about this?


----------



## Random (Oct 18, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So why are people bitching about this?



I see no bitching, simply constructive criticism of a possible bad idea. Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 19, 2012)

It's written "RING OUT : A new battle stage unfolds"

Just to let you know.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 19, 2012)

When I first read it I assumed it was some sort of multiplayer mode, like the tag-team mode in the CoN games. But I'm probably getting it mixed up with the phrase 'tag-out' and whatnot.

Also, do we have any word on the Jinchurikis or not? I didn't care for them to be honest, but in a moment of epiphany I suddenly realised that if they were in I could play as Utakata!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 19, 2012)

Ring Outs are an absolutely stupid idea Rasengan users are gonna destroy especially if they are instant kills.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2012)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's written "RING OUT : A new battle stage unfolds"
> 
> Just to let you know.


Which makes my theory more likely. By mistranslation I mean they're trying to say out of one ring and into another.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 19, 2012)

^In that case jutsu clashes should enable a change in scenery


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 19, 2012)

Please tell me that we can get knocked off of the Valley of the End and into the water below it, that would be amazing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 19, 2012)

Imagine being able to knock a bitch down. Then say, use a jutsu while you jump down/run down the waterfall


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 19, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Please tell me that we can get knocked off of the Valley of the End and into the water below it, that would be amazing.


That would be nice, I never liked how they put us on some rock in the middle of the valley.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 19, 2012)

Shit. Changing stages? That's facking awesome


----------



## Reyes (Oct 19, 2012)

hopelly you can disable ring-outs.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 19, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Please tell me that we can get knocked off of the Valley of the End and into the water below it, that would be amazing.


For me it's more of a "About Time" than anything else. It's something I was hoping they would've implemented ever since Storm 1, but I guess better late never! 



Skywalker said:


> That would be nice, I never liked how they put us on some rock in the middle of the valley.


I'm surprised CC2 might be just getting around to doing something like this. It really seems like a no-brainer type of the thing to do for an open-arena fighting game, especially after 3 Storm games have already came and went.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 19, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I'm surprised CC2 might be just getting around to doing something like this. It really seems like a no-brainer type of the thing to do for an open-arena fighting game, especially after 3 Storm games have already came and went.



You know what's funny, they probably only came up with this idea because of the help of the feedback system from the fans.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 19, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Please tell me that we can get knocked off of the Valley of the End and into the water below it, that would be amazing.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 19, 2012)

What system is that for?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 19, 2012)

Im gonnabe pissed if the Swordsmen aren't playable they are showing them off like playables and they do have a good amount of people requesting them.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't see that mechanic being implemented here

I mean, "Ring-Out" for a fighting game sounds fairly straight forward O_o


----------



## Random (Oct 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What system is that for?



The Wii. One of the few good games on it.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 19, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I don't see that mechanic being implemented here
> 
> I mean, "Ring-Out" for a fighting game sounds fairly straight forward O_o


On this forum, you have to look beneath the expected.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 19, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I don't see that mechanic being implemented here
> 
> I mean, "Ring-Out" for a fighting game sounds fairly straight forward O_o


Except it could be they didn't know what to call said mechanic. The image example looks more like this than a traditional"ring out" and it makes more sense.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 19, 2012)

Random said:


> The Wii. One of the few good games on it.



It looks pretty fun...


----------



## Random (Oct 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> It looks pretty fun...



Yup, it's really fun. You can use a gamecube controller (which I prefer) or a wiimote and if you use a wiimote, you can use hand signs to refill chakra or do more damage during ultimate jutsus. It has a few anbu characters including anbu kakashi and Yugao (his old teammate), the other ones are just filler. It also has this filler guy with a gun arm (Bando).  Best of all, you can play with 4 people.


----------



## Vash (Oct 19, 2012)

Random said:


> Best of all, you can play with 4 people.



I hated playing 4 player. The fights became such a mess


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 19, 2012)

When was this game's release? Is it the latest one for Wii?

I must say.. it's lack in the visual prowess department is definitely more-than made up with its vibrant use of mechanics.  Unlike our 'beloved' Storm...


----------



## Random (Oct 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> When was this game's release? Is it the latest one for Wii?
> 
> I must say.. it's lack in the visual prowess department is definitely more-than made up with its vibrant use of mechanics.  Unlike our 'beloved' Storm...



I believe it came out like two or three years ago.

I'm not one who cares much for graphics if the game is fun, and this game is very fun. You should definitely check it out some time.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 20, 2012)

Ring out? This his not Soul Calibur lol. And ring out is a pretty lame mechanic when you can spam jutsus and ougis and awakenings to win anyway.. And the main theme of the game is the 4th War, and theres no such thing as "ring out" in war.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2012)

Unfortunately, I don't have a Wii  And won't be investing in one anytime soon..

But it definitely seems like a game to look into. Not having the Wii is the only factor preventing me from trying out that game..


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Ring out? This his not Soul Calibur lol. And ring out is a pretty lame mechanic when you can spam jutsus and ougis and awakenings to win anyway.. And the main theme of the game is the 4th War, and theres no such thing as "ring out" in war.


 I'm fairly certain that it isn't an actual ring out, but more of an "out of one ring and into the other". That or my name isn't Courage the cowardly dog....and it's not.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Except it could be they didn't know what to call said mechanic. The image example looks more like this than a traditional"ring out" and it makes more sense.



I'm still not seeing it :L I mean if they had trouble with naming it, then just define it by a description

But giving it the definitive name of Ring-Out, what else are we supposed to expect other than exactly what it says? :sanji

The image is just Naruto kicking Yamato off of the building, so it could still be like a standard ring-out.


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I'm still not seeing it :L I mean if they had trouble with naming it, then just define it by a description
> 
> But giving it the definitive name of Ring-Out, what else are we supposed to expect other than exactly what it says? :sanji
> 
> The image is just Naruto kicking Yamato off of the building, so it could still be like a standard ring-out.



 Like I've said before, we are most likely the ones trying to translate things the wrong way, not them.

Think of it logically. The fighting system of Storm has no room for the type of ring out that you are thinking of. It just doesn't make any sense. However, a ring transition is a lot more viable. It would work the same way as hitting someone onto the wall did in Storm 1. If you send someone flying while close enough to the edge of the current battlefield, you will then transfer over to a different part of the field (maybe with the option to trigger a quick time event along the way).


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2012)

But then wouldn't they have shown images of a transition to another part of the level, instead of just showing a guy getting knocked out of the arena?


----------



## Jaga (Oct 20, 2012)

new scan! Edo Deidara + Asuma confirmed!


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 20, 2012)

Raidoton said:


>


Ahh the old Clash of Ninja series. I never hated it, I just preferred the Ultimate Ninja series over it during the PS2 days.

The original UN games just had more to them in terms of free-form fighting.It had objects to use in battles, awakenings with negative side-effects, stage transitions, interactive stages, a nice range of combos with simple mechanics, and of course cinematic ultimate jutsus to that melted your brain.

I enjoy the Storm games for what they are, but for some reason CC2 has failed to take what the Ultimate Ninja games did well and implement them into a 3D space. All the stuff that I mentioned above should've been the sole reason to move onto something like the Storm series, but maybe CC2 bit off more than they could chew and couldn't add those things in because of game-breaking issues (of maybe because of memory constraints).

Maybe CC2 has been trying to find ways revive to certain elements of past PS2 games, or at least bring something else to the Storm games that hasn't been done before. The biggest problem is that they still shouldn't be dealing with these issues 4 Storm games into it.



Jaga said:


> new scan! Edo Deidara + Asuma confirmed!


It's cool, but not much of a shocker unless they gain a new moveset. They should have a new jutsu or ougi at the least, or else it's the same characters with black eyes.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 20, 2012)

Pretty sure that's Kankuro in Deidara's battle, can't make out who's fighting Asuma though, but it's obviously between Shikamaru, Chouji or Ino.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 20, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Pretty sure that's Kankuro in Deidara's battle, can't make out who's fighting Asuma though, but it's obviously between Shikamaru, Chouji or Ino.



Looks to me like it's Choji, with Shika doing his support jutsu and Ino just being summoned to help out too.


On the topic of CoN, it was a great series I thought. The multiplayer matches were awesome.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 20, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Pretty sure that's Kankuro in Deidara's battle.


Definitely him and it looks like he's still using Karasu and Kuro Ari as his battle puppets.....god dammit


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 20, 2012)

Well Kinkaku and Ginkaku will probably be fought as 2 characters and Hack and Slash only.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Definitely him and it looks like he's still using Karasu and Kuro Ari as his battle puppets.....god dammit


Maybe Sasori is his awakening?


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But then wouldn't they have shown images of a transition to another part of the level, instead of just showing a guy getting knocked out of the arena?



I'm just trying to be optimistic at this point An actual ring out is such a hoorrible idea in this type of game. Like someone else said before, this isn't Soul Calibur.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan! Edo Deidara + Asuma confirmed!



I'm just worried its the old characters copy & pasted with black eyes and a new cloak (Deidara's case). I'm seeing him use his same-old Twin-Owl Clay bomb jutsu.. Is this really all CC2 is going to give us or is it an excuse for them to make previous Storm characters playable in this game? It'd make sense in that fashion.. but they need to keep it fresh. The same old character can be interesting only so many times.



Random said:


> I'm just trying to be optimistic at this point An actual ring out is such a hoorrible idea in this type of game. Like someone else said before, this isn't Soul Calibur.



I'm just going to assume it's the idea you suggested. It's just all exciting to me by default :3


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I'm just worried its the old characters copy & pasted with black eyes and a new cloak (Deidara's case). I'm seeing him use his same-old Twin-Owl Clay bomb jutsu.. Is this really all CC2 is going to give us or is it an excuse for them to make previous Storm characters playable in this game? It'd make sense in that fashion.. but they need to keep it fresh. The same old character can be interesting only so many times.



I agree we need to finally have C4, since he can regenerate.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm curious if he'll ever have C0.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2012)

SHit that was the one I meant


----------



## -JT- (Oct 20, 2012)

I think it's too much to ask for new movesets, but yes, the returning Edo's jutsus/ougis/awakenings should at least be tweaked (even if it was just one of the three).

Asuma should get his Dust Storm now.


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

I really hope they give Edo Itachi some new jutsus, especially his ultimate.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 20, 2012)

and get rid of susanoo altogether


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> and get rid of susanoo altogether


That sure would be nice.

Kakashi needs a proper awakening, now that I think about it.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2012)

Kakashi should get Zabuza's Sword  as an awakening lol


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Kakashi should get Zabuza's Sword  as an awakening lol



 No


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Kakashi should get Zabuza's Sword  as an awakening lol


Better yet, he steals his opponents awakening.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 20, 2012)

I m with bigduo on this, I m not yet impressed with storm series as a whole, then again I m not one who enjoys casual fighters, the only reason why this series works for me is because its really detailed, I dont have a wii but I prefer the wii games in terms of abilities and technicalities to storm. 

Regardless, I dont know how long it will take to attain the height I hope for, but I m sure if I pick up storm 3 it will be my last storm game for sure. I just hope the hack and slash has a lvl up reward system.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Better yet, he steals his opponents awakening.


Actually, there was one Naruto fighting game where you could copy the opponents combat skills with Kakashi's sharingan, but I forget which 



Random said:


> I'm just trying to be optimistic at this point An actual ring out is such a hoorrible idea in this type of game. Like someone else said before, this isn't Soul Calibur.



Fair enough


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Actually, there was one Naruto fighting game where you could copy the opponents combat skills with Kakashi's sharingan, but I forget which


One of the older Ultimate Ninja game on the PS2, correct? I had that in mind, actually.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 20, 2012)

Hellion said:


> SHit that was the one I meant



Actually.... Deidara could possibly be given C0 in this game.. The reason I'm guessing it wasn't implemented in Storm 2/Generations was because that ultimately kills Deidara... But seeing as he's an Edo in this game.. he has regenerative powers...  Quite possible

C4 had no excuse to be excluded from previous games though 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Actually, there was one Naruto fighting game where you could copy the opponents combat skills with Kakashi's sharingan, but I forget which



That would be an awesome awakening for Kakashi  He needs something to hype his ass up. He's becoming bland now.


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> One of the older Ultimate Ninja game on the PS2, correct? I had that in mind, actually.



Yea, Sasuke could do it too. I liked using that against the third Hakage just to see Sasuke using a miniature version of his staff


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 20, 2012)

If anything hopefully they at least bring back how the sharingan awakening worked in storm 1. Instead of that lazy repeated blue glow bullshit.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 20, 2012)

yeah I think the biggest problem storm has is that each character arent so much distinct. Their awakenings are supposed to draw some sort of difference, yet we have tons of blue glowing people. Kakashi activating his sharingan in previous titles meant copying other ppls powers and taijustu. Tsunade,shizune,sakura auto healed at cost of chakra. 

 This game has to give each characters awakening a different penalty, especially for susano. those who wield susano either have health depletion while its on at a very minute rate since they cover the entire span of the field once they get you to the wall its over.(well online some guys deal with this).

 Awakened characters should have some depth to them as well as huge risks for awakening in the first place.

Every character plays the same in the sense that other than taijutsu what makes them unique is their tilt and jutsus only. sure kiba fights differently but the rest not so much.
 Characters like pain when he awakens should be Tendou pain fighting with a better moveset and using his magnetic pull technique( at a certain range and slow initiation).

I could go on and on all day but I m sure everyone gets the idea. Its sad I have to complain on the forum instead at the devs doorstep but well its just one mans thoughts.

In my opinion Storm 3 should be released later next yr and not march.


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

CC2 has done so many things in there other titles that they could bring over to Storm. My most wanted feature that has shown up in their other games is having multiple jutsus and ougis to choose from. They had the multiple jutsu part in Storm 1 for some characters, but they took that out for whatever reason.


----------



## Mako (Oct 20, 2012)

I take back everything I said before and just pre-order NSUNS 3 

I don't know about you, but if they add free-roam (jumping on buildings and etc), I'll certainly buy the game.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 20, 2012)

agreed. Multiple jutsus and ougis per character is always wanted, basically customization. I m sure those at CC2 know this,but apparently it might be difficult for them to do so, seeing that generation didnt add anything new in that regard. Storm 1 and storm 2, we have hold down O for higher level of technique. Not a bad idea, but so far it was for few ppl.

Another thing is forward and backward O and tilt O do the same thing. they could easily add 2 extra moves. but since they have to create up to 8 hits per combo I m sure they run out of ideas on what to do next, its easier for them to come up with combo strings after the 3rd attack and just move on to the next character. I want to call it lazy but since i know nothing of the technicalities of development I ll keep shut.

Deidara should have C0, better yet now that hes edo tensei, the move is ougi worthy. hence customization of ougi or having atleast 2 wont b bad. Also I m sure everyone is prepared for majority of the cast to be copy and pasted which will be sad. 3 titles and Akatsuki(9),rookie 10, Sannin 3,minato will be ported the same(over 3 games) Sage mode jiraiya is still shit. And heres to hoping juugo has a real awakening this time.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 20, 2012)

Foster said:


> I don't know about you, but if they add free-roam (jumping on buildings and etc), I'll certainly buy the game.


Speaking of, have they mentioned how they're doing story mode? I don't think I could stand another Storm 2 type.


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

slickcat said:


> I want to call it lazy but since i know nothing of the technicalities of development I ll keep shut.


Same here, every time I go to complain about something when it comes to video games, I think about how difficult it might be for the developers to do certain things.

But I really don't think it's that hard for them to do some things, especially things they have done before.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 20, 2012)

slickcat said:


> sure kiba fights differently


And Puppet users



Random said:


> CC2 has done so many things in there other titles that they could bring over to Storm. My most wanted feature that has shown up in their other games is having multiple jutsus and ougis to choose from. They had the multiple jutsu part in Storm 1 for some characters, but they took that out for whatever reason.





slickcat said:


> agreed. Multiple jutsus and ougis per character is always wanted, basically customization. I m sure those at CC2 know this,but apparently it might be difficult for them to do so, seeing that generation didnt add anything new in that regard.


See, where's what I don't get

Pt.1 Naruto has access to an extra jutsu in Generations, but only during story mode :/

Same for Gaara in his boss fight for Storm 2, and Itachi being able to change between two movesets in Generations

So it's not like they can't program multiple moves :L


----------



## slickcat (Oct 20, 2012)

well at this point and with the feedback system they have, I m sure that what ppl want the most would be extra jutsus and ougis and lets say jutsu clash. Sure some noobs will have character requests, but I will assume this is the most sort after stuff b4 destructible environment and whatnot.

 There must be a reason why they arent doing so. If you noticed in past UNS games all ougis were cutscenes of different places or terrain, now wherever you perform your ougi is where it takes place. It was a huge step up for them. Even storm 1 performing the long cutscene ougis always had a positional displacement. For storm 2 upwards was an improvement in this regard. 

I m sure there are things they can do, but as you can tell from the date of release and what has been shown thus far I m not getting my hopes up for anything substantial. They have few more reveals to go but you have to wonder,ponder if it will be anything applaud worthy.


----------



## G (Oct 20, 2012)

If Edo Deidara doesn't have close ranged combos i'll hang myself.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 20, 2012)

G said:


> If Edo Deidara doesn't have close ranged combos i'll hang myself.


I can see Edo Deidara playing exactly like regular Deidara.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 20, 2012)

I still feel that deidara's combos should use chakra since he is doing chakra based moves, same applies to  shino. Temari and Tenten get a pass though


----------



## Random (Oct 20, 2012)

Hellion said:


> I still feel that deidara's combos should use chakra since he is doing chakra based moves, same applies to  shino. Temari and Tenten get a pass though



If you use that logic, Shino should be losing chakra constantly because that is what his bugs feed on constantly. He should also be able to steal his opponents chakra because his bugs can do that also. Plus Shino should have more taijutsu combos because he worked on his taijutsu in the anime for when he has to get into a close ranged fight. 

Also I believe both Temari and TenTen use chakra for their techniques. TenTen using chakra to summon her weapons, and Temari using it to guide her wind techniques.

And if you want to get even more nitpicky, people who use jutsus during taijutsu combos (like Sage Naruto) should also lose chakra.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope they add new combo's, guard breaks and stuff for every character. I kinda felt robbed that mostly every character in naruto generations was a copy/paste from their Ninja storm 2 counter part. Im a huge kakuzu fan so i was hoping for some new things but it was the same... OH I hope they fix the little problem with the subtitutions. Sometimes your appear above the place you subtituted from. Its so annoying xD why would you sub to your exact same place but in the sky where your even more restricted of movement.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 21, 2012)

Random said:


> Yea, Sasuke could do it too. I liked using that against the third Hakage just to see Sasuke using a miniature version of his staff



I loved doing it versus Ino to see Kakashi and Sasuke doing her sexy pose of a taunt


----------



## Jaga (Oct 21, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I loved doing it versus Ino to see Kakashi and Sasuke doing her sexy pose of a taunt



lol


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol we had a little of that in Storm 2 when Ino used her grab on people. Seeing  them do those ridiculous poses was quite funny if Ino grabbed male characters or Akatsuki members


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 21, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Also I m sure everyone is prepared for majority of the cast to be copy and pasted which will be sad. 3 titles and Akatsuki(9),rookie 10, Sannin 3,minato will be ported the same(over 3 games) *Sage mode jiraiya is still shit. *And heres to hoping juugo has a real awakening this time.


The rest of that hurts me, but Sage Mode Jiraiya?! Now that shit still cuts me deep...



Hellion said:


> I still feel that deidara's combos should use chakra since he is doing chakra based moves, same applies to  shino. Temari and Tenten get a pass though



I think it would make sense for projectile characters to use up a little chakra, not to the point where they're useless mind you, but at least balancing out their range with their ougis and other things they can do on the field.


Edit: I haven't watched wrestling in years, but my god she is beyond cute!



General Mael Radec said:


> OH I hope they fix the little problem with the subtitutions. Sometimes your appear above the place you subtituted from. Its so annoying xD why would you sub to your exact same place but in the sky where your even more restricted of movement.


CC2 definitely needs to fix the problem with Substitutions/KnJs. The new sytem limits how many times you can Sub consecutively, so the Sub rules should apply for everyone of every moveset.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lol we had a little of that in Storm 2 when Ino used her grab on people. Seeing  them do those ridiculous poses was quite funny if Ino grabbed male characters or Akatsuki members



Haha yeah! Ino's little feminine throw looked funny with the likes of Itachi!

She is also very lucky that everyone carries kunai and explosive tags on them :ho


----------



## Jaga (Oct 21, 2012)

new scan!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 21, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new scan!



I see that Asuma is using their his Awakening, you can see his chakra blades functioning. Probably is that feature of using your Awakening during the battle.

Looking forward to Jump Festa, likely we'll get a resume of the game so far, a new trailer and new confirmed characters, but I still hope that until then we continue getting these kind of updates.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 21, 2012)

Darui solo's


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 21, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Darui solo's


well he nick naamed by fan base as black Kakashi.


----------



## Random (Oct 21, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> well he nick naamed by fan base as black Kakashi.



Really? I've never heard that


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 21, 2012)

Choji being the playable character in that fight is a good sign for him.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 21, 2012)

Butterfly Chouji almost confirmed 
War outfits for Konoha 11 and Sand Siblings 
Edo Akatsuki confirmed 

Costume GARness galore


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 21, 2012)

Random said:


> Really? I've never heard that



So you never heard people say that Darui is the black Kakashi?

Then I'm guessing you never heard people later saying that Kakashi is the white Darui


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2012)

Random said:


> Really? I've never heard that


It was all over the library and the telegrams awhile back.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 22, 2012)

Since we are getting alot of alternate costumes for Naruto I wonder if we will finally get ANBU Itachi and Kakashi as an alternate outfits for them ? Would be cool to play as them in their ANBU outfits!

I hope that we will get Naruto in this outfit too

Since almost everyone from Narutos generation is getting the Jounin jacket!


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh dear... it looks as if Ino and Shikamaru won't have their movesets changed much after all. Their Jutsus look the same


----------



## Random (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think anybody is gonna get a new moveset, not even the Itachi or Gaara


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2012)

There must be some difference, using the same characters with the exact same move for the third game in a row is a bit..


----------



## Random (Oct 22, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> There must be some difference, using the same characters with the exact same move for the third game in a row is a bit..



That's what it looks like they are doin. I really hope they prove me wrong


----------



## slickcat (Oct 22, 2012)

well this proves why this game isnt a fighter, usually some moves are tweaked for preexisting characters to make them have some bit of depth, but for this game you dont need to master anyone. Take em out for a spin and use if u like them.

I m very sure they will be ported the same way. suigetsu and karin should get akatsuki cloaks their outfits annoy me. This is the proper time for this game to make a system where u can earn new outfits for characters via story mode. or purchasing them in the store.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 22, 2012)

"countless appeared as an enemy character in the free Battle is war team "pair" Three, Shinobi successive appearance in succession plan"

Wonder what that hell this means ?  its from the new scan


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 22, 2012)

..Well, I wouldn't mind if their basic jutsu stays the same, but I'd like for their combo's to be new, at least.

Like how they tweaked base Naruto and even Sage Naruto for Generations.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 22, 2012)

Ino has to get Shinten Bunshin...


----------



## tkROUT (Oct 22, 2012)

Correct the list if wrong, which are confirmed and which aren't yet. Bold=confirmed

*Sasuke vs Darui*
Sasuke vs Raikage
*Sasuke vs Gaara*
Sasuke vs Mei
Kisame vs Killer Bee
Sasuke vs Danzou
*Sasuke vs Naruto

Kyuubi vs Naruto
Kyuubi vs Sandaime, Konoha
Minato vs Tobi*
Kisame vs Guy
Deidera vs Tsuchikage
Kabuto vs Yamato (??) etc
Konan vs Tobi

*Deidera unit vs Kankurou unit*
Kakashi unit vs Zabuza/Haku
*Kakashi unit vs swordsman*
Darui unit vs Kinkaku, Ginkaku
*Mifune vs Hanzou
Asuma vs Chouji etc*
Minato vs Killer Bee + Raikage (??)
Raikage vs Naruto
(anime has covered upto this now)
-----------------------------------
Gaara etc vs Edo Kage etc
Killer Bee, Naruto vs Itachi, Nagato
Nagato vs Naruto etc
Naruto vs Edo Raikage ??

imo, I don't expect Kinkaku & Ginkaku playable but they may be boss battle like Kyuubi. Separately they haven't shown much technique and their fight is combined effort with items. Then transform to tailed beast.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Ino has to get Shinten Bunshin...


Ino needs something good, her jutsu is just bad.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2012)

Skywalker spoke the Words of Truth


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 22, 2012)

A lot of them need something good. Their jutsu is bad


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Oh dear... it looks as if Ino and Shikamaru won't have their movesets changed much after all. Their Jutsus look the same


I'm glad that their regular jutsus will stay the same. I think that the Konoha 11's main jutsus suit them (yes I know people hate Ino's flowers but the rest are fine as they are). I do think that they should have new ultimate jutsus to go with their war outfits. This would help make a difference between regular and wartime Shikamaru besides the Shinobi headband plus for anyone who does still like the ultimate jutsu from Storm 2 they can pick their regular outfit. For example I think Hinata's moveset is fine the way it but I'd like to see a new ultimate to go with her war outfit.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 22, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> There must be some difference, using the same characters with the exact same move for the third game in a row is a bit..


Couldn't agree more,though I wouldn't expect much change from the old characters,only edo tensai characters witch are new characters,seeing how there going ,they barly add anything new to the versus mode,people asked for justu clashes and more awakenings and they responded no,it couldn't be done because it would bring problems to online matches. So there main focus is the story mode.


----------



## Komoyaru (Oct 22, 2012)

Dude def pre ordering. Naruto in a Goku Costume!


----------



## -JT- (Oct 22, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Ino needs something good, her jutsu is just bad.





BoomBaeBoom said:


> Skywalker spoke the Words of Truth





Gaiash said:


> I'm glad that their regular jutsus will stay the same. I think that the Konoha 11's main jutsus suit them (yes I know people hate Ino's flowers but the rest are fine as they are). I do think that they should have new ultimate jutsus to go with their war outfits. This would help make a difference between regular and wartime Shikamaru besides the Shinobi headband plus for anyone who does still like the ultimate jutsu from Storm 2 they can pick their regular outfit. For example I think Hinata's moveset is fine the way it but I'd like to see a new ultimate to go with her war outfit.



I'm fine with Ino's Flower Bomb. I think it's decent.

I want her ougi changing.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I'm fine with Ino's Flower Bomb. I think it's decent.
> 
> I want her ougi changing.


They could borrow one of her kickass ougis from the older games.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 22, 2012)

Genjutsu Ino was pretty damn awesome.

But they could implement Shinten Bunshin somehow if they tweaked it a bit.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Oct 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> So you never heard people say that Darui is the black Kakashi?
> 
> Then I'm guessing you never heard people later saying that Kakashi is the white Darui


----------



## Random (Oct 22, 2012)

Lisa497 said:


> THERE PLAYABLE!!!!!!!!!!



Who, what, when where, why....and how?

Seriously though, what are you wailing on about?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I'm fine with Ino's Flower Bomb. I think it's decent.
> 
> I want her ougi changing.


I'm fine with it too but I knew someone would reply saying "what? Ino's flower moves suck" so I said that if they ignore that the rest of the Konoha 11 have decent jutsus. I'm also fine with her ultimate but it would not suit her war outfit.



Lisa497 said:


> THERE PLAYABLE!!!!!!!!!!


Where? You mean *they're* and who are you talking about?


----------



## Random (Oct 22, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I'm fine with it too but I knew someone would reply saying "what? Ino's flower moves suck" so I said that if they ignore that the rest of the Konoha 11 have decent jutsus. I'm also fine with her ultimate but it would not suit her war outfit.



Her ultimate is just a kick though. I mean, if you like it, that's all you.....but's it's just a kick.


----------



## Vash (Oct 22, 2012)

It's an adbot


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2012)

Random said:


> Her ultimate is just a kick though. I mean, if you like it, that's all you.....but's it's just a kick.


Didn't say I liked it, just that I'm fine with it. It's ok at best.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 22, 2012)

Someone whose jutsu bothers me more then Ino's is Lee's, he and Gai were my mains in Storm 2, but I just couldn't use it well.


----------



## Random (Oct 22, 2012)

I think it's the worst one out of them all. Ino deserves better, even if she is the worst kunoichi of the bunch. Skill-wise anyway, even Ino fans can't deny that.



> Someone whose jutsu bothers me more then Ino's is Lee's, he and Gai were my mains in Storm 2, but I just couldn't use it well.



I can use Lee's quite well, he is my main character to use. But he also deserves better than the "Leaf hot wind".

Maybe it's just me, but I think every bodies ultimate jutsu should have some kind of epicness in it. Coming up with random moves to complete the moveset isn't my idea of creativity.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 22, 2012)

Random said:


> I think it's the worst one out of them all. Ino deserves better, even if she is the worst kunoichi of the bunch. Skill-wise anyway, even Ino fans can't deny that.


She certainly does deserve better and as I said it wouldn't suit her war outfit. What I'm saying if if only her war outfit gets a new ultimate I'd be ok with that.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm fine with Ino having the same moveset, she can rape anyone with that, I do hope they change her Uj to something like "Shinten-suicide No jutsu"

She throws a bunch of flowers above the Enemy then the enemy is distracted, She then uses her Shintenshin and the scene will be blacked out , next thing we see is an Ino standing next to the Enemy being wired by explosive tags. then it will detonate and Ino does her sexy pose while the tags are exploding behind her..

We can back that up simply by the fact that the War arc Ino's Shintenshin is faster than Asuma's strike and Kinkaku's Iron Tail attack and it's canon... Not like the other females who has their jutsus derived from fillers. ew


----------



## Jayden300 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow can't believe I'm so behind on this. 
So much new things. 

The hack and slash gameplay looks great glad they chose to add that in, This storm looks like it will be the best one yet.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2012)

Random said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I think every bodies ultimate jutsu should have some kind of epicness in it. Coming up with random moves to complete the moveset isn't my idea of creativity.


If they're going to be random, at least be random and epic like the older games made them, even if they're short, it can't be that difficult.

I mean Tsunade has a punch, Ino a kick, half the others aren't even memorable.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2012)

And Jiraiya's UJ is just lol


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> And Jiraiya's UJ is just lol


That's just Jiraiya in general, they really didn't do well with him in these games.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a shame, his boss fight is one of the best too..


----------



## Random (Oct 23, 2012)

They are so busy focusing on Naruto and Sasuke, they don't have time to do their best on the other characters. Even characters that should be epic are completely underpowered.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> It's a shame, his boss fight is one of the best too..


I know, right? Another thing I wonder was why his awakened jutsu was Rasengan when in story mode it wasn't, meh.



Random said:


> They are so busy focusing on Naruto and Sasuke, they don't have time to do their best on the other characters. Even characters that should be epic are completely underpowered.


It really makes you wonder, doesn't it? Neither of them are all that great to use anyway.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 23, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I'm fine with Ino having the same moveset, she can rape anyone with that, I do hope they change her Uj to something like "Shinten-suicide No jutsu"
> 
> She throws a bunch of flowers above the Enemy then the enemy is distracted, She then uses her Shintenshin and the scene will be blacked out , next thing we see is an Ino standing next to the Enemy being wired by explosive tags. then it will detonate and Ino does her sexy pose while the tags are exploding behind her..
> 
> We can back that up simply by the fact that the War arc Ino's Shintenshin is faster than Asuma's strike and Kinkaku's Iron Tail attack and it's canon... Not like the other females who has their jutsus derived from fillers. ew



Or just give her something like this again.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQSPP8WOrk8[/YOUTUBE]

No give everyone of the kohona 12 something like that again.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 23, 2012)

Random said:


> I think it's the worst one out of them all. Ino deserves better,* even if she is the worst kunoichi of the bunch. Skill-wise anyway, even Ino fans can't deny that*.



I disapprove. 



MEIzukage said:


> I'm fine with Ino having the same moveset, she can rape anyone with that, I do hope they change her Uj to something like "Shinten-suicide No jutsu"
> 
> She throws a bunch of flowers above the Enemy then the enemy is distracted, She then uses her Shintenshin and the scene will be blacked out , next thing we see is an Ino standing next to the Enemy being wired by explosive tags. then it will detonate and Ino does her sexy pose while the tags are exploding behind her..
> 
> We can back that up simply by the fact that the War arc Ino's Shintenshin is faster than Asuma's strike and Kinkaku's Iron Tail attack and it's canon... Not like the other females who has their jutsus derived from fillers. ew



I approve.



Deathgun said:


> Or just give her something like this again.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQSPP8WOrk8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> No give everyone of the kohona 12 something like that again.



I approve.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2012)

MEIzukage said:


> I'm fine with Ino having the same moveset, she can rape anyone with that, I do hope they change her Uj to something like "Shinten-suicide No jutsu"
> 
> She throws a bunch of flowers above the Enemy then the enemy is distracted, She then uses her Shintenshin and the scene will be blacked out , next thing we see is an Ino standing next to the Enemy being wired by explosive tags. then it will detonate and Ino does her sexy pose while the tags are exploding behind her..
> 
> We can back that up simply by the fact that the War arc Ino's Shintenshin is faster than Asuma's strike and Kinkaku's Iron Tail attack and it's canon... Not like the other females who has their jutsus derived from fillers. ew




Wonder what the Ew refers to, since at the moment Hinata's Twin Gentle Lion Fists Ougi is manga canon, Sakura... Well she punches A LOT as demonstrated in her fight against Sasori, Tenten's Explosive-Tagged Kunai Bomb Jutsu is manga canon too, as are Mizukage Mei's Jutsu and Ougi, Kurotsuchi's Quicklime Congeal Jutsu, Anko's Snake Arms Attack and Shizune's Poison Fog etc. Ino's Jutsu and Ougi are currently non canon, though her Shintensen no Jutsu grab manga canon move is SO AWESOME I LOVE IT SO MUCH. 

Ino really does have enough in the war arc to warrant a new Jutsu and Ougi, but it seems like she's gonna have the Flower Bomb Jutsu again in Storm 3.


----------



## Raidoton (Oct 23, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Or just give her something like this again.
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQSPP8WOrk8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> No give everyone of the kohona 12 something like that again.


If they give Ino such powerful Genjutsu, they could give Lee a few Ninjutsus...


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> If they give Ino such powerful Genjutsu, they could give Lee a few Ninjutsus...


Rasengan, perhaps?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 23, 2012)

It was quite a lot to read so bear me asking.. but are we complaining about Ino's jutsu use or her lack of new jutsu? Because if it's use of jutsu, then Ino's jutsu is pretty damn useful ..

If it's lack of new shit, then yeah. She needs something refreshing going on.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> It was quite a lot to read so bear me asking.. but are we complaining about Ino's jutsu use or her lack of new jutsu? Because if it's use of jutsu, then Ino's jutsu is pretty damn useful ..
> 
> If it's lack of new shit, then yeah. She needs something refreshing going on.


Yep, It's more the lack of new shit then anything.


----------



## Random (Oct 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> It was quite a lot to read so bear me asking.. but are we complaining about Ino's jutsu use or her lack of new jutsu? Because if it's use of jutsu, then Ino's jutsu is pretty damn useful ..
> 
> If it's lack of new shit, then yeah. She needs something refreshing going on.



Her jutsu is alright, it is pretty useful. I just personally despise her UJ because....it's just a kick.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2012)

I use TS Tenten predominantly, usually with Killer Bee and Kimmimaro OR Ino and Sakura, as my supports. Ino is my third most used character behind the two Tentens, and i always use Sakura and Tenten as her suppports too. The trio of Leaf Chunin girls are an explosive riot when used together, and I love love love Ino's Kibaku Flowers Jutsu as a support because it's so useful. When I use Ino though I try not to abuse it too much but it's quite fun to see the opponent blown up into the air either by Tenten's Explosive Tagged Kunai Grenades or by Sakura's Cherry Blossom Punch, AND combo it with Ino's Jutsu. It's also fun to use her Shintensen no Jutsu grab move, have Tenten cut the opponent down during Strike Back, and follow it up with Ino's Jutsu again! Quite an amazing, life-draining combo as well.

However, like Sakura and Kakashi (his Double Lightning Cut Ougi is amazing though), Ino's Ougi is REALLY lacklustre. Personally I feel that it's the worst Ougi of the whole Storm Series so far. I am really hoping for a Shintensen move for her new Ougi in Storm 3. Among the K11, Ino, Chouji, Tenten, Sai and Sakura really need new ougis, based on the war arc. Kakashi should really get a new one too.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 23, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Yep, It's more the lack of new shit then anything.



But doesn't that go for most of the K11, and even the Akatsuki now? Their ougis haven't changed for two games now (some 3), and they all seem to need something fresh.

I'm telling you.. If CC2 does any more copy/paste into Storm 3, it's hard to say how much longer people are going to tolerate that sort of implementation.



Random said:


> Her jutsu is alright, it is pretty useful. I just personally despise her UJ because....it's just a kick.



Yes her jutsu is quite useful (more than it should be ). And I agree with the lackluster of her ougi.. She's by far the weakest out of the K11 and there's not much CC2 can do with her with their "close-to-manga-as-possible" mentality now. But seeing as they're moving away from that in Storm 3 and becoming more dramatic with their ougis, that might change, however.

I hope CC2 realizes the redundancy of ougi,  jutsu, and movesets of most of their recurring characters and change it _all_ up for a new refreshing approach to Storm 3.



Red Raptor said:


> I use TS Tenten predominantly, usually with Killer Bee and Kimmimaro OR Ino and Sakura, as my supports.



Oh Red Raptor... Why do you love Tenten so?


----------



## Random (Oct 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But doesn't that go for most of the K11, and even the Akatsuki now? Their ougis haven't changed for two games now (some 3), and they all seem to need something fresh.
> 
> I'm telling you.. If CC2 does any more copy/paste into Storm 3, it's hard to say how much longer people are going to tolerate that sort of implementation.
> 
> ...


Yea, I've been a big fan of the Storm series, but they are even starting to lose me. I don't like repetitiveness when it comes to my games, especially not fighting games.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Oh Red Raptor... Why do you love Tenten so?



Oh because back in November 2008, when I got Naruto Ultimate Storm as my first PS3 game (PS3 is my only console ever so far btw), PTS Tenten's moveset wowed me the most. Perhaps it was also because of the hair-buns making her similar to Chun-Li my fave character in any fighting game. 

I got back to the Naruto series basically because of how awesome Storm 1 seemed at that time actually.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Jiraiya's ultimate but they need to give Hokage Minato his Jonin Vest ultimate.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But doesn't that go for most of the K11, and even the Akatsuki now? Their ougis haven't changed for two games now (some 3), and they all seem to need something fresh.
> 
> I'm telling you.. If CC2 does any more copy/paste into Storm 3, it's hard to say how much longer people are going to tolerate that sort of implementation.


I meant it for everyone, not just Ino, because yeah, no one is being updated enough. Aside from that, the jutsu, ougi, and combat in general are all so underwhelming, compared to Storm 1. It just annoys me.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 24, 2012)

CC2 should really have waited longer to make this game, or at least taken more time with it as to give all the (included) characters a complete overhaul to make sure they're not just ctrlC+V from Storm + 2


----------



## Si Style (Oct 25, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> CC2 should really have waited longer to make this game, or at least taken more time with it as to give all the (included) characters a complete overhaul to make sure they're not just ctrlC+V from Storm + 2



I agree, this million dollar company clearly has no idea what it's doing; after all, we have seen about 95% of this game now, we pretty much know everything. Assumedly the past 2.5 years and the next 5 months were used to make the CD label art look real pretty.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 25, 2012)

welp, since another filler is coming stealing 6 more episodes that could advance to the part everyone's waiting for. at this rate i doubt madara or BM naruto will get a slot.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd love to see everyone at least get updated combo's and UJ, but that's all. I'm actually expecting multiple moves for everyone though, since that's how it went down in Impact...

But really though, my main characters are fun enough as they are..To me at least  (The Generations updated Naruto, Susano'o Sauce, and Mei )


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 25, 2012)

so the anime goes back to canon second week of december, it does 2 manga chapters an episode roughly, 15 episodes left until march (thats not including filler) so it needs 3 more volumes to cover until it gets to the juicy part of this arc. tru fax. so each volume has around 10 chapters, 5 episodes to cover a volume, this might just get to BM naruto.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they already said we've seen a fraction of new features. God forbid that they have the same attitude to features as to characters and choose to announce them at a slow rate as to increase hype closer to the release.

We really know fuck all and if anyone remembers the Generations hype train, when we first saw the game playable it even had the same bloody HUD as UNS2. Not to mention how much Raikage changed between versions.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2012)

hopefully Pakura make it in.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 25, 2012)

Aren't Pakura and Gari getting episodes devoted to them or something (haven't kept up with the anime)?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Aren't Pakura and Gari getting episodes devoted to them or something (haven't kept up with the anime)?


They already did, the Pakura episode aired today. But the next filler is just Tsunade stuff.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 25, 2012)

Si Style said:


> I agree, this million dollar company clearly has no idea what it's doing; after all, we have seen about 95% of this game now, we pretty much know everything. Assumedly the past 2.5 years and the next 5 months were used to make the CD label art look real pretty.



Actually, CC2 said that only 20% of the battle mechanics have been revealed so far... 

This doesn't include other playing modes, story modes, and anything else they're going to add.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 25, 2012)

*prays* Fodder mode, fodder mode..

So unless he's a special surprise, no Madara? Ah, heck. I fell in the trap and pre-ordered. I can't pass up the opportunity.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 25, 2012)

Si Style said:


> I agree, this million dollar company clearly has no idea what it's doing; after all, we have seen about 95% of this game now, we pretty much know everything. Assumedly the past 2.5 years and the next 5 months were used to make the CD label art look real pretty.



The Awakenings and Ougi's need a complete overhaul, and basic combos should also get an upgrade just to keep it fresh.

Any theories of where the game will cut off?


----------



## Si Style (Oct 25, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Actually, CC2 said that only 20% of the battle mechanics have been revealed so far...
> 
> This doesn't include other playing modes, story modes, and anything else they're going to add.



My comment was sarcastic


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 25, 2012)

Who cares about Madara? Theres way more interesting characters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Who cares about Madara? Theres way more interesting characters.


not sure if stupid or trolling.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Who cares about Madara? Theres way more interesting characters.


Like who? Pray tell.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 25, 2012)

Just The Flames being The Flames by going against consensus.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 25, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> *prays* Fodder mode, fodder mode..
> 
> So unless he's a special surprise, no Madara? Ah, heck. I fell in the trap and pre-ordered. I can't pass up the opportunity.


What gives you that impression? We're nowhere near seeing all the new characters and Madara is hardly going to be revealed early. Remember Generations when everyone knew Danzo would be playable but his reveal was kept until nearer the release because he was a big deal and would provide extra hype nearer the release? Madara would be the same plus his reveal would be very late into the game.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Who cares about Madara?


Everyone except you.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 25, 2012)

Si Style said:


> My comment was sarcastic



Well. My mistake. Sarcasm works so well online these days.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Who cares about Madara? Theres way more interesting characters.



not true many people do if BM naruto or madara are not in the game i think many people wont buy it that what i think.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 26, 2012)

If the Jinchuuriki are in the game (which they are), I think it's pretty safe to assume that that the game will at least cover up to that fight; which hopefully means BM Naruto and Madara
If they don't go up to Madara - they won't be going too deep into the war and having Madara come into the game would defintely end the game on a high note; no matter where the game ends.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2012)

So are the going to redo the 1st with Madaras power, or are they gonna leave him the same lame way.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2012)

Shodai better have 
*Spoiler*: __ 



dat Wood Dragon as his awakening


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Shodai better have
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that was mainly what I was talking about. That way Madara can have the Susano'o final version


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 26, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> What gives you that impression? We're nowhere near seeing all the new characters and Madara is hardly going to be revealed early. Remember Generations when everyone knew Danzo would be playable but his reveal was kept until nearer the release because he was a big deal and would provide extra hype nearer the release? Madara would be the same plus his reveal would be very late into the game.


Mistake of mine.  I was so sure I'd seen a page somewhere stating that the anime wouldn't reach that point in the war due to fillers before the game gets released. Now I can't find it.

Ah, ignore me. I'm no good when it comes to finding facts.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 26, 2012)

Generations just claimed the CVG third place for 'fighting game of the year' behind Mortal Kombat (1st) and Soul Caliber


----------



## Vash (Oct 26, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Generations just claimed the CVG third place for 'fighting game of the year' behind Mortal Kombat (1st) and Soul Caliber



That's pretty awesome.

Do you have a link?


----------



## -JT- (Oct 26, 2012)

Madara is by no means my favourite but I really want him in because he'd be so awesome to see and play as.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2012)

I fear about the level of hax he'd bring.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I fear about the level of hax he'd bring.



nothing a good block holding can't fix.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 26, 2012)

Karin's ougi would still be able to solo Madara. No worries.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> nothing a good block holding can't fix.



Is that a joke?


----------



## G (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Who cares about Madara? Theres way more interesting characters.



I agree. Teuchi for example.





















































shut the fuck up.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> nothing a good block holding can't fix.


A block won't save you from his cockslash.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder if they made Kisame attacks a lil bit quicker, if it wasn't for his new awakening he would be just another low tier character.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Like who? Pray tell.


Jinchuriki,Pakura and Gari,2nd Mizukage,Swordsmen all more unique than another OP Uchiha.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Jinchuriki,Pakura and Gari,2nd Mizukage,Swordsmen all more unique than another OP Uchiha.



Lol

I suppose Shodaime is just another OP Wood User, too, huh?
I suppose the Jinchurriki, who are all featless except for their generic Bijuu transformations, aren't just more OP pseudo-Narutos and pseudo-Bees. 

Lolno. Madara is the Uchiha Alpha, and he's displayed abilities more unique and superior to any Uchiha or non-Uchiha character in the series.
Get the fuck out.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Jinchuriki,Pakura and Gari,2nd Mizukage,Swordsmen all more unique than another OP Uchiha.


All of which would be nice as playable characters but wouldn't be so bad as support only characters either. Madara on the other hand is a big deal in this arc and deserves to be in the game.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Lol
> 
> I suppose Shodaime is just another OP Wood User, too, huh?
> I suppose the Jinchurriki, who are all featless except for their generic Bijuu transformations, aren't just more OP pseudo-Narutos and pseudo-Bees.
> ...


Read the chapter before you talk bullshit each Jinchuriki showed different Jutsu style and deserve in more than the Kages.
Mu for example did one offensive Jutsu yet apparently he should be playable.

Also you complain about me constantly talking about the Jinchuriki when you do the same with Madara.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> All of which would be nice as playable characters but wouldn't be so bad as support only characters either. Madara on the other hand is a big deal in this arc and deserves to be in the game.



So 
The Kage
Swordsmen
Jinchuriki
Pakura and Gari
Your saying all of these could be support only pretty much the majority of the Edos but you will buy just for Madara?

Wow just wow who needs to make a good game when people like you will buy it for one character. No wonder CC2 gets away with being lazy.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 26, 2012)

No Edo-Tensei deserves to be support only, or left out of this game


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So
> The Kage
> Swordsmen
> Jinchuriki
> ...


Here's what you need to learn. We already know a fair amount of Edo Tensei'd characters will be in this game. With Madara the issue isn't will he be playable but will the game get to his appearance. I'm not saying Madara's the only character we want, but he is a big deal.

You seem to think that wanting Madara means that other characters don't matter to us but they do. The Gold and Silver Brothers, the Kage and Nagato each had big fights in this arc and should all be playable. The characters you want would be nice but each played small roles in a bigger fight.

The Jinchuriki were Tobi's paths of Pain, support and a hack & slash fight is enough
The swordsmen, Pakura and Gari were mostly in the background who Kakashi and Zabuza fought so they didn't shine much on their own, support and a hack & slash fight is enough


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

The Jinchuriki never fought with Tobi also they important than the Kage or Gold and Silver Brothers.


----------



## Random (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> *The Jinchuriki never fought with Tobi* also they important than the Kage or Gold and Silver Brothers.


Tobi basically sat back while he told that jinchuuriki what to do, I guess in the sense, they didn't fight with him but for him.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah and what the did the Gold and Silver brothers do?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yeah and what the did the Gold and Silver brothers do?


Revealed the badass that is Darui.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 26, 2012)

They did less than the Jinchuriki and evn less than Mu and Gaara's Dad.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 26, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Lol
> 
> I suppose Shodaime is just another OP Wood User, too, huh?
> I suppose the Jinchurriki, who are all featless except for their generic Bijuu transformations, aren't just more OP pseudo-Narutos and pseudo-Bees.
> ...



ANOTHER OP wood user?

Son, Shodai is the ORIGINAL OP wood user. Make loluchiha cry and run in fear, especially the  "mighty" Madara.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> They did less than the Jinchuriki and evn less than Mu and Gaara's Dad.


So what? Whoever gets in, gets in, regardless of of your insistent whining. 

You might as well quit now.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 26, 2012)

I want Asura to be in. Just in case Gokuto is blasting Kamehamehas.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Jinchuriki never fought with Tobi also they important than the Kage or Gold and Silver Brothers.


Yes the did. He was controlling them with the Rinnegan as the paths of Pain. And they quickly awakened their full beast stage. Also their importance wasn't the fight but the interaction with Naruto and Kurama.

Also I find it funny that you say "who cares about Madara" but the Jinchuriki don't fight until *after* Madara joins the battlefield. So if Madara isn't there you can say goodbye to any chance the Jinchuriki have because it means the game ends before their fight. So who cares if they include Madara? You do.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yeah and what the did the Gold and Silver brothers do?


Well lets see...

Their fight was the one that alerted Naruto to the battlefield due to them having Kyubi chakra.
Wielded the sage of six paths' weapons.
Had several chapters dedicated to their fight.
Allowed Darui to have a chance to shine (in fact I'm pretty sure this fight is why he's playable).


----------



## Athruz (Oct 27, 2012)

The Jinchuriki had many chapters for their fight too...why are you trying to downplay them by saying they are tobi's pawns? Remember, every single of the Edo's is a tool of Kabuto, so going by this logic none of those are needed anywhere but in his combos. I said it. 

I'm not trying to start anything or mock someone, but the Jinchuriki deserve their fair respect and a playable role. If you want to know their plot importance, read the fight once more and come again 

I for one will not buy this game without either getting to play Yugito, Fuu, Roshi or for that matter any of the swordsmen. I'm not sure what you think of this, but without their playable status, this game - it being one of the main branch games and supposed to be polished as much as possible - would just feel more than incomplete.

Every important Edo playable, that's the only way to go.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 27, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Read the chapter before you talk bullshit each Jinchuriki showed different Jutsu style and deserve in more than the Kages.



Because the Jinchurriki totally had personalities. They totally didn't enter Tailed Beast Mode and become generic Bijuudama users.



> Mu for example did one offensive Jutsu yet apparently he should be playable.



Here's a thought. Maybe Mu deserves to be playable because he's *relevant* to the story. Plus he has a badass personality 



> Also you complain about me constantly talking about the Jinchuriki when you do the same with Madara.



You couldn't be any more terrible. When *the fuck *have I complained about Madara being in this game or not? Don't attribute blanket statements to me. I can handle derping and whining, but falsely accusing me of hypocrisy just because I pointed out your silly, fanboy logic is absolutely abhorrent. Don't ever come at me with such foolishness!

The little I have said about, if I have even mentioned him at all, boils down to "Madara will probably be revealed much later." Not once have I whined about CC2 being lazy or about the possibility that Madara might not be included (which I highly doubt based not on my opinion but on LOGIC).



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So
> The Kage
> Swordsmen
> Jinchuriki
> ...



No! He's saying that the Jinchurrikki might be support-only simply because story-wise, they were more or less personality-lacking flat characters. Their Bijuus had personality, but not them individually. He's not even saying that he wouldn't like to see them as playable. How you misunderstand that is beyond me. Nobody *wants* a character to be support-only. We would all love for every character to be playable, but *based on CC2 past history with these Storm Titles*, support-only characters may be inevitable. If such is so, and nobody is saying that it is final, then cuts may be made. These cuts will obvious not apply to the whole Edo Roster. The most it would affect is one group, and right now I'm seeing that group possibly being the Swordsmen, even though I would really like to have them as playable characters in the game.

I would love to see the Swordsmen and the Jinchurriki in the game, and I hope they are playable to, but to state that they are more important than Madara Uchiha, the fucking MAIN VILLAIN of this arc barring Tobi and Kabuto, is pure wank! Nobody cares if a minor character has "newer" abilities than another character. In the end, the one with greater plot-relevance, personality, and panel-time makes the cut first and foremost by all logic.



> Wow just wow who needs to make a good game when people like you will buy it for one character. No wonder CC2 gets away with being lazy.



No. People don't buy for just one character, but the importance of a single character in a game can be discussed. For example, it would be pretty stupid to leave out Kakashi from a Naruto game, wouldn't you agree. That is just a perspective in relation to the potential appeal to the game. Nobody is butthurt, however, except for you. Nobody whines incessantly with "Jinchurrikki won't be in this game! CC2 is so lazy. They are OMG so IMPORTANT TO THE STORY MORE THAN MADARA!" Perhaps reading too much Naruto has messed up your brain as to what constitutes as an important character (since you seem to be making the claim that Madara of all people is less of a priority than the Jinchurrikki, which anyone with half a brain can see is not true).

Negged.



HK-47 said:


> ANOTHER OP wood user?
> 
> Son, Shodai is the ORIGINAL OP wood user. Make loluchiha cry and run in fear, especially the  "mighty" Madara.



I was trying to prove a point to Flames, if you didn't notice.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 27, 2012)

Athruz said:


> The Jinchuriki had many chapters for their fight too...why are you trying to downplay them by saying they are tobi's pawns? Remember, every single of the Edo's is a tool of Kabuto, so going by this logic none of those are needed anywhere but in his combos. I said it.


It's not the tool nature that I'm talking about but how their fight was as an extension of Tobi and that most of the time they were awakened. If the game gets that far it'll be a hack & slash fight.



Athruz said:


> I'm not trying to start anything or mock someone, but the Jinchuriki deserve their fair respect and a playable role. If you want to know their plot importance, read the fight once more and come again


When did I question their plot importance? In fact I stated I was aware of it but that it happened outside of their fight. Their fight was "this is a small sample of what they can do and now they're in full beast mode".



Athruz said:


> I for one will not buy this game without either getting to play Yugito, Fuu, Roshi or for that matter any of the swordsmen. I'm not sure what you think of this, but without their playable status, this game - it being one of the main branch games and supposed to be polished as much as possible - would just feel more than incomplete.


I don't get the "if this character isn't playable I'm not buying" mindset.



Athruz said:


> Every important Edo playable, that's the only way to go.


The best way certainly but not the only way.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 27, 2012)

Naruto 572 

Theres your personality and also the Gin/Kin brothers will be hack and slash as clearly they weren't revealed with Darui like Hanzo and Mifune were. They fought as 2 I doubt they will be playable.

Also the Jinchuriki had more chapters for there fight and without the fight Naruto wouldn't know Kurama's name and awakened Full Fox Mode.


----------



## Random (Oct 27, 2012)

In Soviet Russia, Madara wants you as playable character.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I don't get the "if this character isn't playable I'm not buying" mindset.



Me either. look at the DBZ games they included everyone and start to realize that alot of characters where cut and paste.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 27, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Me either. look at the DBZ games they included everyone and start to realize that alot of characters where cut and paste.


Yuck, at least Naruto games won't get as shitty as DBZ games have been the last few years.


----------



## Random (Oct 27, 2012)

After the budokai and tenkaichi series (and there eventual fusion), every other DBZ game just couldn't raise the bar. The last game that brought anything new to the table was Ultimate Tenkaichi (of course) with it's character creator. However, that feature wasn't enough for me to stick with the games "50/50 chance" fighting mechanics and it's severe lack of characters. I'll just stick with Budokai Tenkaichi 3.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 27, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Naruto 572
> 
> Theres your personality


Notice how they're not fighting in that chapter. That was my point. Most of their fight was spent in full beast mode. Anyway my point is that they could work as support only and that it wouldn't be so bad if they were. I'm not claiming that they won't be playable or that I wouldn't want them to be playable.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> and also the Gin/Kin brothers will be hack and slash as clearly they weren't revealed with Darui like Hanzo and Mifune were. They fought as 2 I doubt they will be playable.


They could easily be playable as one character.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Also the Jinchuriki had more chapters for there fight and without the fight Naruto wouldn't know Kurama's name and awakened Full Fox Mode.


I'm not denying the importance of the fight, if the story mode gets that far it will obviously be covered. However with the amount of Jinchuriki it wouldn't surprise me if they were support only that's all. I would like them to be playable but I can see them making them support only and a Hack & Slash battle which I'd be ok with.

Anyway we don't even know if story mode will make it that far yet.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 27, 2012)

I honestly see the story ending at the Kage.
I get my Swordsmen and Nagato I will buy.

When I say no Jinchuriki no buy I mean if it goes up to that fight and they are Rinnegan Obito's moveset only/not playable.

If it just doesn't reach that fight I understand.


----------



## G (Oct 27, 2012)

I don't care about Madara tbh


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 27, 2012)

I care about Nagato and Rinnegan Obito alot more.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 27, 2012)

not really new stuff, but something from London MCM  :/


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I don't get the "if this character isn't playable I'm not buying" mindset.



Characters are a big reason a lot of people buy fighting games, or any type of multiplayer game. Simply put, some people may enjoy the game, just not as much without a character that appeals to their taste.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 27, 2012)

Random said:


> In Soviet Russia, Madara wants you as playable character.



In Soviet Russia there are bears on unicycles. :ho

I hope this shit will be better than Generations.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 27, 2012)

Kokonoe said:


> Characters are a big reason a lot of people buy fighting games, or any type of multiplayer game. Simply put, some people may enjoy the game, just not as much without a character that appeals to their taste.


Yes but I still don't understand the idea of choosing not to buy a game you were interested in because of characters that aren't in it. Saying "well if this character is in the game it might interest me" I get but not "oh this game that I thought looked neat from other new features doesn't have this character I want? I no longer want it" I don't get.


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 27, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Yes but I still don't understand the idea of choosing not to buy a game you were interested in because of characters that aren't in it. Saying "well if this character is in the game it might interest me" I get but not "oh this game that I thought looked neat from other new features doesn't have this character I want? I no longer want it" I don't get.



Well, you don't have to agree with it, that's just why people do. I don't agree with it myself either.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 27, 2012)

I hope a Naruto character is playable in this one.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 27, 2012)

Hellion said:


> Me either. look at the DBZ games they included everyone and start to realize that alot of characters where cut and paste.


And apart from the main characters & villains, many of them sucked anyway 



Skywalker said:


> Yuck, at least Naruto games won't get as shitty as DBZ games have been the last few years.





Random said:


> After the budokai and tenkaichi series (and there eventual fusion), every other DBZ game just couldn't raise the bar. The last game that brought anything new to the table was Ultimate Tenkaichi (of course) with it's character creator. However, that feature wasn't enough for me to stick with the games "50/50 chance" fighting mechanics and it's severe lack of characters. I'll just stick with Budokai Tenkaichi 3.


Ultimate Tenkaichi 

DBZ Kinect 

smh, Infinite World & Tenkaichi 3 were the last good DBZ games that I've played. Raging Blast 2 looks fine though.


----------



## Vash (Oct 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I hope a Naruto character is playable in this one.



I don't know if the game will reach that far


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I hope a Naruto character is playable in this one.


Screw Naruto, Sasuke deserves to be in this game more


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Screw Naruto, Sasuke deserves to be in this game more


Butō, since I think you're a fantastic person, I'll let this show of weakness slide.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2012)

Jak said:


> I don't know if the game will reach that far



Maybe if DLC


----------



## Si Style (Oct 28, 2012)

So it's 9am UK time, this announcement happens in 3 hours?

Is anyone on the case?


----------



## slickcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I hope a Naruto character is playable in this one.



exacta. I m hoping he is too. I m not too keen on madara but I think everyone has what they want in or not. If anything people should be asking these guys to delay their game till they reach a good segment. BUT MILKING and stuff with company policies I have no idea


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 28, 2012)

Naruto collectors edition and a Sasuke collectors edition like the last 2 collectors editions.......
EUROPE ONLY
Fuck CC2


----------



## Jaga (Oct 28, 2012)

i hope its for usa too!!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Naruto 572
> 
> Theres your personality and also the Gin/Kin brothers will be hack and slash as clearly they weren't revealed with Darui like Hanzo and Mifune were. They fought as 2 I doubt they will be playable.
> 
> Also the Jinchuriki had more chapters for there fight and without the fight Naruto wouldn't know Kurama's name and awakened Full Fox Mode.



You completely and utterly missed the point. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Naruto collectors edition and a Sasuke collectors edition like the last 2 collectors editions.......
> EUROPE ONLY
> *Fuck CC2*



Absolutely no knowledge on whether Collectors Edition will be released in the U.S. or not. Here's a thought. CC2 is at the London Expo, so wouldn't it make sense to announce the European Collectors Edition first and foremost. 

Just wait until news comes out regarding the Collectors Edition for the US. I'm sure you'll feel pretty silly about this comment when it's announced.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 28, 2012)

Cool. So if I preorder the special edition from the right place I can get the Goku costume, 5 other costumes and an art book... Cool. Let's hope this is easier than it sounds.


----------



## Si Style (Oct 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> EUROPE ONLY
> Fuck CC2



IS the brattiest comment in this thread, congratulations.

Anyone want to believe that these will be DLC costumes?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

Si Style said:


> IS the brattiest comment in this thread, congratulations.
> 
> Anyone want to believe that these will be DLC costumes?


That'd be sweet, I always liked that panel.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 28, 2012)

Si Style said:


> IS the brattiest comment in this thread, congratulations.
> 
> Anyone want to believe that these will be DLC costumes?



That is badass as fuck!!!! 

If CC2 actually did that, I would instantly put down all of my money for this game 

Sadly, it probably won't happen.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd take those Jinchuriki outfits over a Goku costume anyday


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 28, 2012)

I demand a Piccolo outfit for Kakashi.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

Then Tobi better get a Darth Vader outfit.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 28, 2012)

Costume galore! 

Chi-Chi outfit for Sakura.
Sauce doesn't deserve a Vegeta outfit.
King Bradley outfit for Hiruzen


----------



## Random (Oct 28, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Gaara getting a new costume.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2012)

That will of fire edition box is kinda cool. Mainly because of the Jinchuriki trio being on it 

But why did they use the Storm 2 character art for Bee and Gaara? O_o



HiroshiSenju said:


> Costume galore!
> 
> Chi-Chi outfit for Sakura.
> Sauce doesn't deserve a Vegeta outfit.
> King Bradley outfit for Hiruzen



Sakura doesn't deserve a Chi-Chi outfit


----------



## slickcat (Oct 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8Uc9f50I25s[/YOUTUBE]

LOLz, surprising to me I agree with the troll


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't agree, but that video was  amusing 

I lol'd IRL


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Chi-Chi outfit for Sakura.


Hinata as 23rd Tenkaichi Budokai Chichi makes more sense. A Dragon Ball outfit that'd suit Sakura would be Namek arc Bulma.

Anyway I don't see them making any other Dragon Ball outfits, otherwise Sasuke would have had one for his collectors edition instead of just having Naruto's.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope Naruto gets a Princess outfit! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Akakomuma (Oct 28, 2012)

If we're going to go crazy with the oufits, then because of Bandai-Namco, they should give Sasori a Gundam costume.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 28, 2012)

Birthday suit outfit


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 28, 2012)

How far are we from Nagato and Itachi?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> How far are we from Nagato and Itachi?


In the anime? Quite some time.

They haven't even finished the Gaara and the Kage fight, let alone the Naruto and Bee fight, they still have to fight Zetsu and shit. Not to mention canon doesn't even start again until like after December or something like that.

So..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 28, 2012)

What? I thought it went Nagato and Itachi then the Kage.
I honestly am worried this games roster will disappoint well if it does end before the major battles hopefully they will add the smaller characters too like Chojuro,Kitsuchi,Pakura,Gari etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> What? I thought it went Nagato and Itachi then the Kage.
> I honestly am worried this games roster will disappoint well if it does end before the major battles hopefully they will add the smaller characters too like Chojuro,Kitsuchi,Pakura,Gari etc.


Wait, you are correct, it's Itachi/Nagato first, my mistake.

Still, I'm sure this'll work fine, they could end after Madara arrives.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 28, 2012)

no new character yet....


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 28, 2012)

Pj naruto shippuuden version???

The scene here is Filler but it's the official version from the manga



True Filler Short Sleeve Version if you care


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2012)

Si Style said:


> IS the brattiest comment in this thread, congratulations.
> 
> Anyone want to believe that these will be DLC costumes?


These would be fucking beast. Always reminds me of how Kishi fucked over the other Jinchuuriki.



Skywalker said:


> Butō, since I think you're a fantastic person, I'll let this show of weakness slide.


I merely jest, it took all I had in me to post that


----------



## Vash (Oct 28, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> no new character yet....



What?

I think you need to look at page 36 again, closely.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm holding onto the hope of Nagato being completely OP and utilising combos as he should  totally won't happen though

I suppose one route that CC2 could take in regards to the Edo characters is have them as Alternate costumes. For example; Deidara and Edo Deidara. Not the best idea in the world ever of all time, but it's still a cheap way that they could probably will take.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 28, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I suppose one route that CC2 could take in regards to the Edo characters is have them as Alternate costumes. For example; Deidara and Edo Deidara. Not the best idea in the world ever of all time, but it's still a cheap way that they could probably will take.


I think that's the best option. As we've seen already a move or two can change between costumes so it's not like Edo Deidara would be exactly like his living counterpart. The Akatsuki I think should have new movesets are Itachi and Sasori.

Itachi because he does enough in this arc that would merit some changes, especially if we get to his and Sasuke's fight with Kabuto. Sasori because I think he should use Shin as his main puppet who would fight differently to the first Kazekage plus his old awakening is his puppet body with his army of puppets neither of which he had any more.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 28, 2012)

Jak said:


> What?
> 
> I think you need to look at page 36 again, closely.


i only see 19 pages.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I think that's the best option. As we've seen already a move or two can change between costumes so it's not like Edo Deidara would be exactly like his living counterpart. The Akatsuki I think should have new movesets are Itachi and Sasori.
> 
> Itachi because he does enough in this arc that would merit some changes, especially if we get to his and Sasuke's fight with Kabuto. Sasori because I think he should use Shin as his main puppet who would fight differently to the first Kazekage plus his old awakening is his puppet body with his army of puppets neither of which he had any more.



That's a very good point. Also Asuma wasn't much different after being Edo'd, either - so it seems like a good idea. I mean let's face it that the War variants of most of the protagonists are proabably going to be alternate costumes anyway - so it's logical. Just if it's logical to CC2 is another thing all together, however


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 29, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> i only see 19 pages.



It's your settings.  Mine is set to 1 post per page


----------



## Athruz (Oct 29, 2012)

The collectors edition box arts...the 3 storm 2 characters models on each...the cheapness, it reaks...

Anyway, Itachi & Nagato will fight after the 4th Kazekage. The other Kage fights are finished afterwards. So they are a given.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 29, 2012)

Athruz said:


> The collectors edition box arts...the 3 storm 2 characters models on each...the cheapness, it reaks...


It makes me wonder if they'll start Naruto's story with the fight with Pain since he's on the case and it looks like Sage Naruto is in the game with Hokage Naruto as his alternate.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 29, 2012)

To those of you who like the idea of the jinchuuriki clothes being a possible extra costume, does that give you more hope that the jinchuuriki will actually be playable? It seems plausible to me should it be a potential costume.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 29, 2012)

Pre-orders for the special editions are available. I would have gotten the Sasuke one but I preordered the Naruto one due to costs. Chances are that Zavvi will drop the price pretty soon but I'll just change my pre-order if and when that happens.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 29, 2012)

Wait a second I noticed everyone talks about Madara and the Kage and of course I talk about the Jinchuriki but am I the only one who wants Rinnegan Obito with a Gedo Mazo Ultimate?


----------



## -JT- (Oct 29, 2012)

A half naked Sasuke toy? Yes please.


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 29, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It makes me wonder if they'll start Naruto's story with the fight with Pain since he's on the case and it looks like Sage Naruto is in the game with Hokage Naruto as his alternate.



That would make sense because the game goes over the Kage Summit again.

Generations was more of a fanwank game if anything and I know a lot of people didn't actually play it comparatively to the amount of people who will play Storm 3. Also only including from the Team 7 reunion to Madara's reveal or something would be pretty short. Adding in the Kage Summit will add length to the game and make it more enjoyable


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys we may have a chance to get storm into EVO 2013! go to this link and vote for it on Facebook !


----------



## Vash (Oct 30, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Hey guys we may have a chance to get storm into EVO 2013! go to this link and vote for it on Facebook !



I don't have a facebook, I can't see it :/

But I seriously doubt Storm would ever be at EVO


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 30, 2012)

Well if we can get enough people to vote for it you never know i think storm belongs there ! (as long as they put rules on what can be used lol)


----------



## Vash (Oct 30, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Well if we can get enough people to vote for it you never know i think storm belongs there ! (as long as they put rules on what can be used lol)



I'd like to see Storm there... Even though no-one there would take it seriously.

They would have to ban half the characters lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 30, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> That would make sense because the game goes over the Kage Summit again.
> 
> Generations was more of a fanwank game if anything and I know a lot of people didn't actually play it comparatively to the amount of people who will play Storm 3. Also only including from the Team 7 reunion to Madara's reveal or something would be pretty short. Adding in the Kage Summit will add length to the game and make it more enjoyable


Well either way it'll start Naruto's story where Storm 2 left off. I like this possibility because it means we get to keep sage cloak Naruto and Pain as characters.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 30, 2012)

People still play this bull crap?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2012)

^I like the series' attention to detail/aesthetics


----------



## Joker J (Oct 30, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Hey guys we may have a chance to get storm into EVO 2013! go to this link and vote for it on Facebook !



This won't happen.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 30, 2012)

half the games played at evo are shit anyway who cares


----------



## Joker J (Oct 30, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> half the games played at evo are shit anyway who cares



Like what games? The FGC is not gonna take Naruto serious.


----------



## -JT- (Oct 30, 2012)

I voted but I don't even know what EVO is.


----------



## Random (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> People still play this bull crap?


Why did you feel the need to come here just to say that. Then again, why am I expecting a troll to make sense.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 30, 2012)

True despair edition 

But Itachi seems badly rendered on the box/poster (around his hair) and the Naruto figurine looks better imo.


----------



## Joker J (Oct 30, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I voted but I don't even know what EVO is.



EVO short for  is  the biggest Fight Game Worldwide Tournament.


----------



## Jaruka (Oct 30, 2012)

The box art isn't final yet, i'd assume it'll be better done than that.


----------



## G (Oct 30, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> People still play this bull crap?



Shion go back to the 3ds thread


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 30, 2012)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Hey guys we may have a chance to get storm into EVO 2013! go to this link and vote for it on Facebook !



Like other people have said, the FGC doesn't take this game seriously. It's not even just because of the simplified mechanics (that's a strike too), but just the fact it's an anime game means it's chances are slim (Unless a renowned FG dev is making it).

Though I wish CC2 would put more emphasis on balance and more varied movesets in the Storm games. Not any crazy button combos, but something a little more than what's at hand.



Scizor said:


> True despair edition
> 
> But Itachi seems badly rendered on the box/poster (around his hair) and the Naruto figurine looks better imo.


I just hate that huge orange font on the both covers, collector's/limited edition box-art should have more subtlety to their artwork. No wait... that should be standard for all gaming box-art in general.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 30, 2012)

New interview bit low quality......
Does anybody ask if the Swordsmen are playable.


----------



## Vash (Oct 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New interview bit low quality......
> Does anybody ask if the Swordsmen are playable.



Where's the interview?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New interview bit low quality......
> Does anybody ask if the Swordsmen are playable.



What bridge do you live under?


----------



## Scizor (Oct 30, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I just hate that huge orange font on the both covers, collector's/limited edition box-art should have more subtlety to their artwork. No wait... that should be standard for all gaming box-art in general.



I somewhat agree, but I think this cover is alright in that department.


----------



## Jaga (Oct 30, 2012)

new interview... he completely goes back on what he said at nycc about jutsu clashes and says zero chance. grrr


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new interview... he completely goes back on what he said at nycc about jutsu clashes and says zero chance. grrr


That was confirmed awhile back, wasn't it?


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 30, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new interview... he completely goes back on what he said at nycc about jutsu clashes and says zero chance. grrr



Oh well


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What bridge do you live under?



Umm the last time it was asked if we could use Hack and Slash gameplay in Free Battle.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 30, 2012)

Awakening Characters Vulnerable to Ultimate Jutsu

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDCd_SyOqe4[/YOUTUBE]



*(Whenever an Awakening Character is hit by your Ultimate Jutsu, your opponent's Awakening State is cancelled out, and they take the punishment of your jutsu)*


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 30, 2012)

So you can grab awakened characters? How the hell you gonna grab Susanoo?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## SupesuGojira (Oct 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So you can grab awakened characters? Hoe the hell you gonna grab Susanoo?



You can only grab humanoid Awakening characters like KCM Naruto, Hanzo, Daurai, Minato etc. You cannot grab Giant Awakened Characters. Its been settled and proven from several videos on Youtube. No one could grab Susano'o Sasuke when he was Awakened.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweet, now awakenings they're less broken


----------



## Random (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice, awakenings are less OP now. I guess the whole point of them is to be OP, but being able to do your ultimate jutsu on them is better.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 30, 2012)

Anything to make Susano'o less annoying.


----------



## G (Oct 31, 2012)

Why doesnt the Collectors Edition have an artbook? Or a steel case?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2012)

Jaga said:


> new interview... he completely goes back on what he said at nycc about jutsu clashes and says *zero chance*.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Oct 31, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> Awakening Characters Vulnerable to Ultimate Jutsu
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDCd_SyOqe4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Je l'ai aim? car je pouvais pratiquer mon francais


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Sweet, now awakenings they're less broken





Skywalker said:


> Anything to make Susano'o less annoying.



But some awakenings can't be grabbed. Doesn't that make some insta-awakenings better than others? In other words, won't a lot of characters be exploited for their grab-free awakens?


----------



## Random (Oct 31, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But some awakenings can't be grabbed. Doesn't that make some insta-awakenings better than others? In other words, won't a lot of characters be exploited for their grab-free awakens?



Perhaps, but that is still better than all characters being non garb worthy. Plus they can still be hit by an ultimate.

I don't play online though, so it doesn't affect me as much.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 31, 2012)

Characters now only have 3 combos what the CC2!!??


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2012)

All persons are innocent until proven guilty


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh God more bad news ring outs are instant kills.


----------



## Random (Oct 31, 2012)

The boy who cried wolf?


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Oh God more bad news ring outs are instant kills.


We have not seen anything suggesting this. And if it was the case it'd most likely be like the team finisher and only work when the opponent has low health.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 31, 2012)

Check IchirakuTV's channel theres a video of him explaining it.


----------



## Vash (Oct 31, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Check IchirakuTV's channel theres a video of him explaining it.



This video?
[YOUTUBE]vsrAE-CPXQQ[/YOUTUBE]

I like how he can't show proof


----------



## shadowmaria (Oct 31, 2012)

Grabbing Awakened Characters?  CC2
All the bad news of late? :hate CC2


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Check IchirakuTV's channel theres a video of him explaining it.


All he's saying is "turns out ring outs are a thing" which we already know.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 31, 2012)

If they did remove a combo a character im pissed.
To be honrst Left and Right should have different combos and all imputs as in left,right,up,down,neutral in air too.


----------



## Gaiash (Oct 31, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> If they did remove a combo a character im pissed.
> To be honrst Left and Right should have different combos and all imputs as in left,right,up,down,neutral in air too.


Listen Mr jump to conclusions, seeing a brand new character not have as many combos does not mean that people are loosing them. A brand new potentially unfinished character in a demo. If that doesn't mean anything to you then I don't know what else I can say.


----------



## Aeiou (Oct 31, 2012)

All shall be clear with patience


----------



## -JT- (Oct 31, 2012)

Why are you all being so pessimistic? 




























Let's complain about something worth complaining about: i.e. the pointless Naruto costumes  ()


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Oct 31, 2012)

On Saiyan Island somebody mentioned Namco Bandai Europe's Facebook page and it said Naruto will use a "Rasengameha" as his Jutsu.

Also the environment can be destroyed but im not sure of what scale.


----------



## Vash (Oct 31, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> On Saiyan Island somebody mentioned Namco Bandai Europe's Facebook page and it said Naruto will use a "Rasengameha" as his Jutsu.
> 
> Also the environment can be destroyed but im not sure of what scale.



How about you give people links to the stuff you are talking about


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2012)

Troll begs for food 

Has been hungry for weeks


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 1, 2012)

Why do any of us even read his posts anymore?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> On Saiyan Island somebody mentioned Namco Bandai Europe's Facebook page and it said Naruto will use a "Rasengameha" as his Jutsu.
> 
> Also the environment can be destroyed but im not sure of what scale.


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 1, 2012)

I leaked footage of it in my signature. Apparently it's not Naruto exclusive.


----------



## Vash (Nov 1, 2012)

Did this actually happen on an SD episode? I've missed some of them and I never saw that happen


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Let's complain about something worth complaining about: i.e. the pointless Naruto costumes  ()


But the alternate costumes are a good inclusion and Naruto having extra costumes is nothing new (pajama Naruto in Storm and Hokage Naruto in Storm 2). Plus a Goku costume is a neat extra and one I'll be using a lot.


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 1, 2012)

Jak said:


> Did this actually happen on an SD episode? I've missed some of them and I never saw that happen



Yup!

10:29 in Episode 13


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 1, 2012)

Im not trolling


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 1, 2012)

It's nice CC2 is kinda changing-up how awakenings work, but I still wish they would actually flesh out awakenings for new and existing characters alike. You know, like actually giving certain awakened characters different weaknesses and strengths, along with new movesets and/or attack animations.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Im not trolling


I don't think you're trolling, but I do (like others) think you're just jumping to conclusions.

You posted a video that IchirakuTV made, a video that shows nothing other than what he says right out of his mouth.

Show us a link that proves where this info came from, or don't talk about it at all until you have said proof.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 1, 2012)

The updates: changes look quite worrying so far. Non filler/ manga mainly means we may not get the 7 Swordsmen or Jins... Or moveset changes for returning characters.

Byebye Bashosen Tenten


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 1, 2012)

Why wouldn't we get the Jins? They were the most important Edo Tensei after Madara unless you count the already playable Itachi.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 1, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> The updates: changes look quite worrying so far. Non filler/ manga mainly means we may not get the 7 Swordsmen or Jins... Or moveset changes for returning characters.
> 
> Byebye Bashosen Tenten



No! Believe! 

We can still get Banana Tenten and Shinten Bunshin Ino!


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Im not trolling



Boy that's convincing 



Red Raptor said:


> The updates: changes look quite worrying so far. Non filler/ manga mainly means we may not get the 7 Swordsmen or Jins... Or moveset changes for returning characters.
> 
> Byebye Bashosen Tenten



If you could marry a gal from Naruto, who would you choose?


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

Aeion said:


> If you could marry a gal from Naruto, who would you choose?



I bet it will be Moegi.


----------



## G (Nov 1, 2012)

Moegi of course.
Hanabi as well.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm putting my money on Chiyo... Red Raptor just seems to have a thing for her.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 1, 2012)

Ramen girl


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh another update
I have video proof of this.
Each support has 6 bars and after 6 hits it seems the support is gone for the match.

 Look at 1:20 to 1:30 on the video posted below, after Minato awakening ends he summons the 3rd Hokage and something apparently hits him and one of the bars disappears.




Also more filler of the Swordsmen next episode and 2 more get voices. They seem all the more likely.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Oh another update
> I have video proof of this.
> Each support has 6 bars and after 6 hits it seems the support is gone for the match.
> 
> ...



The supports' health bar going down represents something, but it *does not* mean they're out of the match for good. It could simply follow the Storm 2/Generations format of what happens to a Balanced Support getting hit by an ougi, which is them being disabled for a period of time in the game before coming back.

Again.. stop jumping to conclusions


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Oh another update
> I have video proof of this.
> Each support has 6 bars and after 6 hits it seems the support is gone for the match.
> 
> ...


----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 1, 2012)

*According to Gaara-fr (a very very popular and reliable french Naruto site who has done tons of CC2 interviews in the past)*


Interview, noted pieces of interesting information:


> *Matsuyama*: Yes there is much in these two new game-play, but there will also be interaction with the decor. And to explain, when sending the enemy into the scenery, like a tree, this tree cracks, and if you continue to send, after 2 or 3 times, this tree will collapse.
> It will be the same with the walls that surround the map. The enemy can be sent out, however his supporters retain the.
> 
> *Woodyzuka?*: So yes, we have seen in the fight shown earlier: Naruto Vs Narutoku. We saw that Naruto was sent beyond the limits of the map and was sent by Sakura at once point! (Shaaadarooo!). Could it be unlimited? The personal is always returned by support?
> ...





> *Woodyzuka?*: In versus mode, we will continue on. For these characters, they will be unlockable by Story mode? Or will they also fighting in versus and garnering points? As NUNS2.
> 
> *Matsuyama*: I do not remember it was possible to do this, but having said that, you'll be sure to unlock everything ending story.





> *Woodyzuka?*: In NUNS2, we still entitled to a game mode up to 20-25 hours of gameplay, myself I pushed all the quests and I came to this game time Qu 'is it for NUNS3? How many chapters and how long will we play?
> 
> *Matsuyama*: Basically, for all modes, we further described in volume. So for the story mode, there will be at least 30 H gambling
> 
> ...





> *Woodyzuka?*: Well, but during our interview japan-expo, the awakening can therefore have a third jutsu powerful enough. And we also talked about the character customization as the choice of jutsu like NUNS1.
> 
> *Matsuyama*: To be honest, it is not yet excluded NUNS3. We have not completed certain points in the game it will be a surprise.



--------------------------------------------------------------


> *Support characters will have their own life bars too and when they "die", we won't be able to use them anymore.*




To be clear about the situation dealing with "Ring-Outs", your supports help you by stopping the "Ring-Outs". How? Who knows, they'll probably catch you like in Storm 1, or some form of a blockade to protect you from being blasted out by a rasengan. However, they CANNOT ALWAYS save you, when your supports "die", they can no longer be used, and cannot save you from being launched into a Ring-Out. If they are alive, then they can save you. 

Arenas are indeed destructible, again the full scale is not completely known, but arenas surrounded by Walls or Trees (And most likely other obstacles since things aren't completely done yet), once crushed away, will give a gander setting of Ring-Out, meaning once these are destroyed, then Ring-Out possibilities enter the game. And unless you have any supports left who are still "alive", then you will most likely lose the game.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

That interview was quite insightive and near-confirmed that we'll be going up to at least Nardo, Bee and the Masters vs. Obito + Jinchuuriki


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 1, 2012)

Why didn't he ask about the 3 combos thing or if the Swordsmen are playable?

Well atleast I know Jinchuriki have a good chance at being playable.


----------



## Random (Nov 1, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why didn't he ask about the 3 combos thing or if the Swordsmen are playable?



Because a good interviewer wouldn't ask such questions. The developers get questions like that all the time from annoying people constantly emailing them and what not. The interviewer needs to ask more insightive questions about more important topics. And yes, the ring out mechanic is more important than the swordsmen or your theory about 3-combos. It's a major change in the gameplay and people want to learn more about it


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 1, 2012)

Well, with a valid source, I guess supports do have health bars until they die 

Again.. I'll be slow to complain until I see how it all works/plays out


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 1, 2012)

I hope we get Edo Hayate.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 1, 2012)

Supports having health bars remind me of one time my game glitched and the opponent's Sasuke hit my support Kakashi with Chidori True Spear


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 1, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> Awakening Characters Vulnerable to Ultimate Jutsu
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDCd_SyOqe4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





*Hears claims on destructible environments*



*Which ensures Ring outs = instant K.O.*


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> No! Believe!
> 
> We can still get Banana Tenten and Shinten Bunshin Ino!



I'm trying very hard to!!!! That's why I'm going back to writing my ongoing Fan-Fic about Tenten and the Bashosen (which I strongly believe deserves to be in the Anime. The anime team is doing nonsense with their filler characters/ arc ZZZZ. HAHHAHAHA)

The game developers seem to want to expand the war arc, but if they don't include such cool characters (7 Swordsmen, the Jins) and moveset changes, then ... it's a copy and paste of many characters from Storm 2/ Gen.

OKOK I will continue believing!!!

@Aeion: Huh? Chiyo? No? LOL


----------



## Random (Nov 2, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Supports having health bars remind me of one time my game glitched and the opponent's Sasuke hit my support Kakashi with Chidori True Spear



Glitched how? Because supports are able to be hit by ultimates.


----------



## Akakomuma (Nov 2, 2012)

Why isn't this game out already?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 2, 2012)

At the moment - I don't want the game to come out until it's actually good and not blatantly rushed as CC2 seem to be doing


----------



## slickcat (Nov 2, 2012)

hmmm it would be better if you get knocked to another arena. That valley of the End level still pisses me off till today. It shouldnt be on a platform but on the water itself, I get the need to show harashima and madaras statues but making that a dual level would be great.

This game hits and misses so many things, I feel like I should just keep quiet for the time being and c what the final outcome looks like.

Also this game needs more combos or should I say attack strings.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 2, 2012)

slickcat said:


> This game hits and misses so many things, I feel like I should just keep quiet for the time being and c what the final outcome looks like.



If only everyone thought that way instead of jumping to their ass-hat conclusions. Some people here don't seem happy unless they're bitching about something...


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2012)

Why does a 'ring out' equal a loss?

That makes no sense.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2012)

Are you serious? Ring-out is in this game?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Are you serious? Ring-out is in this game?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 2, 2012)

slickcat said:


> hmmm it would be better if you get knocked to another arena. That valley of the End level still pisses me off till today. It shouldnt be on a platform but on the water itself, I get the need to show harashima and madaras statues but making that a dual level would be great.
> 
> This game hits and misses so many things, I feel like I should just keep quiet for the time being and c what the final outcome looks like.
> 
> Also this game needs more combos or should I say attack strings.



In the Demo at the conventions instead of 4 combos theres 3.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 2, 2012)

What is so terrible about ring outs in a fighting game?


----------



## Random (Nov 2, 2012)

Nothing wrong with ring outs in certain fighting games, Soul Calibur does it well. But it seems so out of place in this type of game and adds a whole new way for people to spam you to death, which really just adds an extra reason for me to not play online.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 2, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What is so terrible about ring outs in a fighting game?



It just makes no sense in the narutoverse: "yes, this match is clearly over as you are now standing on _san__d_."


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> What is so terrible about ring outs in a fighting game?



*It's not just any fighting game, it's a Naruto fighting game. Part of bringing out that anime experience is fighting to the death (or K.O.), creating ring-out wins doesn't make much sense in the context of the game or the anime it's based off of.*

This game is played in a 3D arena with enough space to navigate and fight through, so why add ring-outs as a limit to the gameplay? Why not expand that space in a much more dynamic way, a way that takes advantage of the concept at hand (like stage transitions)?

Having ring-outs might not be bad, e.g., you have to get knocked into the same area in a certain number of times to get ring-out. But we should wait for a much clearer translation or interview where the details are better explained.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't think it's a great idea either, but it doesn't appear to be a glaring problem or anything..


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> *It's not just any fighting game, it's a Naruto fighting game. Part of bringing out that anime experience is fighting to the death (or K.O.), creating ring-out wins doesn't make much sense in the context of the game or the anime it's based off of.*
> 
> This game is played in a 3D arena with enough space to navigate and fight through, so why add ring-outs as a limit to the gameplay? Why not expand that space in a much more dynamic way, a way that takes advantage of the concept at hand (like stage transitions)?
> 
> Having ring-outs might not be bad, e.g., you have to get knocked into the same area in a certain number of times to get ring-out. But we should wait for a much clearer translation or interview where the details are better explained.



Thats why Im disappointed when I heard about it. It doesnt even make sense. If theres an option to turn it off then thats fine but ending a match pre maturely even if its not your intention to do so because of a ring out is just


----------



## -JT- (Nov 2, 2012)

Ring outs only really make sense in fighting games where there are rounds.
There had better be a way to turn them off, online as well.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 2, 2012)

This'll be the Budokai series all over again, getting knock out when you're about to win.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 2, 2012)

People, why are you being pessimistic over something when your given the proper tools to deal with it?

*How Ring-Outs work:*

A Ring-Out stage will have obstacles that serve as a border, trees, walls, whatever stands firmly in place. These keep Ring-Outs from happening.

Should these borders be destroyed during combat, then the possibility of Ring-Out will enter the game.

However, the only way to save yourself from a Ring-Out should you find yourself within that situation is through your supports. So long as you have supports, then they can save you from being Ring-Out by your opponent.

There is a trick to this however! Not in how many times you can be saved, but in the survival of your supports. Your supports now have life bars, they are living teammates now. Supports can now literally die in combat. Should they die during battle, then they can not save you from Ring-Outs, and you will lose everything.

So long as your supports are alive, then your safe from Ring-Outs until there's a winner crowned during your actual fight. (Read more proper translations of the interview) But if they die, and the borders are destroyed, then your at risk of instantly losing the match due to Ring-Outs.

Its actually balanced out because CC2 is giving you two safety nets to save yourself from Ring-Outs: The borders/obstacles, and your supports. But they aren't going to hold your hand as you'll be able to lose both nets during combat. You have to play smart, think logically, and do your best. Ring-Outs adds another layer of depth and strategy to the game, so its a welcomed addition in my book.


----------



## Random (Nov 2, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> People, why are you being pessimistic over something when your given the proper tools to deal with it?
> 
> *How Ring-Outs work:*
> 
> ...


We've already established all of that, Captain Obvious. That doesn't take from the fact that ring-outs don't belong in this type of game at all, even if you can avoid it. I don't even know what made them think of that.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2012)

> I don't even know what made them think of that.



Just so CC2 can say that they added a NEW FEATURE!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 2, 2012)

I wasn't aware of those details 

Sounds kinda cool, actually



Random said:


> That doesn't take from the fact that ring-outs don't belong in this type of game at all, even if you can avoid it.


Why don't they belong here? 

I mean at the end of the day, it's a fighting game at it's core. Animu or otherwise. And at least they designed it in a fairly unique way

Besides that, we haven't even experienced this thing enough to legitimately complain.

:V


----------



## Random (Nov 2, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I wasn't aware of those details
> 
> Sounds kinda cool, actually
> 
> ...



It's all based on your own opinion. But to me, Storm is a single round fighting game, so ring outs can be a big hassle if someone learns how to abuse that feature. Besides, majority of fighting games don't have ring-outs, so saying "but it's a fighting game" means nothing. Plus, the anime aspect is a big deal because these people are ninjas with supernatural powers who are able to take extreme punishment and still be able to fight through "the will of fire" power or some other sappy thing. Falling out of a ring will not even faze them, let alone kill them. Unique or not, it still doesn't belong.

I have had a lot of experience with ring-out systems, and they work, but they can also be game breaking for the right spammers. Storm is a spam haven. 9/10 online matches that I participate in pit me against some sort of spammer. The only thing that makes this even kind of thing ok is that you have to do a lot to make it happen, but it still might as well not be a thing at all.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 2, 2012)

Ok it seems like it might be fun, but there still definitely has to be a way to turn them off...

It seems to me that only certain stages will have them?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 2, 2012)

Si Style said:


> If only everyone thought that way instead of jumping to their ass-hat conclusions. *Some people here don't seem happy unless they're bitching about something...*



I wonder if you're also in that category?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> In the Demo at the conventions instead of 4 combos theres 3.


Will you shut up about that? I already explained that one. It's obvious that the *brand new* characters are incomplete.



Skywalker said:


> This'll be the Budokai series all over again, getting knock out when you're about to win.


Well we still don't know everything about this yet. It could be like the team combo where you can only use it when your opponent's health is low enough.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> In the Demo at the conventions instead of 4 combos theres 3.



yeah but its a demo build, not the final version. Also thats why we have reviews, that way you are told that one of the attack strings have been removed. Dont be so hasty!! its all market strategy


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 2, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> This'll be the Budokai series all over again, getting knock out when you're about to win.



World Tournament Stage doesn't really count. You should expect that much from that stage (and it's only one out of several stages)



SupesuGojira said:


> People, why are you being pessimistic over something when your given the proper tools to deal with it?
> 
> *How Ring-Outs work:*
> 
> ...



I'm in the minority here, but I actually like this. I means I can play more strategically offline.

It should have an option to be turned off, however, as this DEFINITELY invites a new world of spamming.


----------



## Random (Nov 2, 2012)

Yea, as long as it can be turned off, I'm good. I just think it was a bad idea in the first place.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm in the middle with the ring-out thing. On one side it adds a fantastic way to play strategy wise. The game can become more "adrenaline pumping" in a way cause of it.

However, there are spammers.  I hope that these "obstacles" can't be broken by reguler attacks. I can already see some matches starting with one player chakra rushing away from his opponent, get's a support to cover him/her, then proceeds to smash the shit out of the obstacles themselves before they even start fighting.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 2, 2012)

Random said:


> We've already established all of that, Captain Obvious. That doesn't take from the fact that ring-outs don't belong in this type of game at all, even if you can avoid it. I don't even know what made them think of that.



Fact that rings outs don't belong in this type of game at all? That's called an opinion, not a fact as its a subjective matter to the individual. 

What made them think of that is more blindly obvious than usual, its because its their game, you know their product. There's not much more to dig from there. They personally created the feature and managed to work it within their game within their own way. Just because Ring-Out matches weren't in Naruto doesn't mean that it couldn't be worked into by Kishi himself. And saying that they are ninjas with supernatural powers, thus cannot have Ring-Outs because it doesn't faze them or kill them, is like saying Yu Yu Hakusho games couldn't have Ring-Outs because the material has demons and overly destructive scaled abilities. That they couldn't be fazed or killed either. But games still worked with it within their own style: Yu YU Hakusho Forever is a fine example. 


In this case, CC2 is following from a game's aspect, not the source material, which is perfectly fine and acceptable. They don't have to follow the anime or the material in this regard because it doesn't affect or negate the material at all and generally can be implemented and exist on its own along side it. So either way, it belongs within their game as they personally crafted it within their product in itself. And unless your the developers themselves, then you can't say that it doesn't belong, especially without a proper standing from experiencing their mechanic to collectively form a proper opinion then pulling statements like: 

-Its doesn't match the anime aspect, it doesn't fit any nature of Naruto it shouldn't be in
-This is a bad choice

At the very least experience the mechanic then complain, naturally that gives you logical ground to stand on when interacting within these matters. But _obviously_, I'm sure you already knew that otherwise you wouldn't have stated those statements, right?


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2012)

WTF were they thinking with the ring outs? Do they even listen to the fans anymore?

And the reason why I don't go along with this "ring out shit" is because this game is based off of the Naruto anime and manga,witch even in the chunin exams didn't have ring outs,it does not belong here,it works in dbz games because dragon ball had ring outs,that's what I think. Plus if they hated online because of spammers,there gonna hate it alot more now,also let's say you're winning the match,you're opponent is dying and out of no where you're knocked out lol,you will be pissed.

They had  wall running and jutsu clashes,whitch they removed and fans still ask for them,yet they say they listen to the fans.

Now what they could of done is this



slickcat said:


> hmmm it would be better if you get knocked to another arena. That valley of the End level still pisses me off till today. It shouldnt be on a platform but on the water itself, I get the need to show harashima and madaras statues but making that a dual level would be great.
> 
> This game hits and misses so many things, I feel like I should just keep quiet for the time being and c what the final outcome looks like.
> 
> Also this game needs more combos or should I say attack strings.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 2, 2012)

@supesu, You are very correct, and I m sure that everyone in this thread included flames of youth knows this. The most important question is, do you play online, and if yes, everyone has the worst possible case scenario in mind with spammers. You have no idea why I think this game isnt a fighter and when you introduce more mechanics that support one pattern type of gameplay. 

Then sure you will get this type of response, it might be cc2s game but if they dont make people happy with this title, they will eat mud for storm 4 or generations 2. they already have 3 titles out with almost the same formula,soon people will wake up from that cinematic dream that lasts only a few playthroughs if they dont see some real fan feedback changes.


----------



## Random (Nov 2, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> Fact that rings outs don't belong in this type of game at all? That's called an opinion, not a fact as its a subjective matter to the individual.
> 
> What made them think of that is more blindly obvious than usual, its because its their game, you know their product. There's not much more to dig from there. They personally created the feature and managed to work it within their game within their own way. Just because Ring-Out matches weren't in Naruto doesn't mean that it couldn't be worked into by Kishi himself. And saying that they are ninjas with supernatural powers, thus cannot have Ring-Outs because it doesn't faze them or kill them, is like saying Yu Yu Hakusho games couldn't have Ring-Outs because the material has demons and overly destructive scaled abilities. That they couldn't be fazed or killed either. But games still worked with it within their own style: Yu YU Hakusho Forever is a fine example.
> 
> ...



I know it's an opinion. I'm just stating it very aggressively And i'm gonna stick with my opinion. CC2 can do what ever they want, that deosn't mean I have to like it.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 2, 2012)

Please CC2 don't screw up Nagato and Rinnegan Obito.


----------



## Vash (Nov 2, 2012)

Random said:


> I know it's an opinion. I'm just stating it very aggressively And i'm gonna stick with my opinion. CC2 can do what ever they want, that deosn't mean I have to like it.







The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Please CC2 don't screw up Nagato and Rinnegan Obito.



That's right champ, you tell them.


----------



## Pein (Nov 2, 2012)

grabbing and using ougi's on awakened characters blows.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm all up for awakenings using ougis,but ougis being used on awakened characters wtf.I wonder how that would  work on susanoo,Deidara awakened,Hachibi etc...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Please CC2 don't screw up Nagato and Rinnegan Obito.


I think you mean Tobi. The game won't get as far as Tobi's unmasking so his name will be Tobi or Masked Man.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 2, 2012)

I know but same character.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 2, 2012)

slickcat said:


> @supesu, You are very correct, and I m sure that everyone in this thread included flames of youth knows this. The most important question is, do you play online, and if yes, everyone has the worst possible case scenario in mind with spammers. You have no idea why I think this game isnt a fighter and when you introduce more mechanics that support one pattern type of gameplay.
> 
> Then sure you will get this type of response, it might be cc2s game but if they dont make people happy with this title, they will eat mud for storm 4 or generations 2. they already have 3 titles out with almost the same formula,soon people will wake up from that cinematic dream that lasts only a few playthroughs if they dont see some real fan feedback changes.



I have played online yes, although in terms of spammers my dealings have been surprisingly fair. I encounter spammers, lose to them, win against them, and sometimes make a few draws with them. I don't take spammers seriously because to me, its simply just a game, it doesn't impact my life in any real shape or form. I understand that spammers are on everyone else plate, but CC2 is actually making improvements and welcomed additions to handle them. 

I also agree that this isn't much of a real fighter, its a casual anime brawler/fighter. I want more combos, a second combo attack button, more air grabs, maybe even reserve grabs, something more that could add more depth to the games themselves. But sadly, fans keep wanting minor gimmicks like Wall Fighting or Jutsu Clashes. They add variety sure, but they add no real depth to the game. CC2's games will continue to make money simply due to new characters, boss battles, large roster, more cinematic flash, and the latest content from the source material in general. Storm 2 and Storm Generations have broke the million mark and over because of this. 


That dream is going to keep on running so long as there's new content from the manga to spin from. Its inevitable, only when Naruto has officially ended, will people wake up. Because then it'll most likely become the next DBZ if it continues to be milked after its over. (Chances are decently high) So I agree that people will wake up, but its not going to be until Kishi ends everything while Storm 4/Generations 2 make their way into the market.

Fans want nothing but more and more cinematic eye-candy and flash (A majority of them, but not all of them), but CC2 is actually trying to add depth to their games now ever since online was introduced and forms of eye-candy had to be removed because of it. I don't know about you, but it seems more like a heavy grueling withdraw from the cinematic high of the PS2 games/and Storm 1. Fans want their precious cinematic candy, but CC2's trying to get them clean with mechanics that add nice layers of unique depth. They'll hate the change, they'll hate the withdraw, but they'll still stick with the developers as long as CC2's the only company pumping out updated content Naruto games.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I know but same character.


Point is you call the masked version by their masked identity. I mean you don't see games where you can play as Darth Vader calling him Anakin Skywalker.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 3, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> I have played online yes, although in terms of spammers my dealings have been surprisingly fair. I encounter spammers, lose to them, win against them, and sometimes make a few draws with them. I don't take spammers seriously because to me, its simply just a game, it doesn't impact my life in any real shape or form. I understand that spammers are on everyone else plate, but CC2 is actually making improvements and welcomed additions to handle them.
> 
> I also agree that this isn't much of a real fighter, its a casual anime brawler/fighter. I want more combos, a second combo attack button, more air grabs, maybe even reserve grabs, something more that could add more depth to the games themselves. But sadly, fans keep wanting minor gimmicks like Wall Fighting or Jutsu Clashes. They add variety sure, but they add no real depth to the game. CC2's games will continue to make money simply due to new characters, boss battles, large roster, more cinematic flash, and the latest content from the source material in general. Storm 2 and Storm Generations have broke the million mark and over because of this.
> 
> ...



We both agree about combat depth, but I m done worrying about this game tbh,and I m not impressed neither do I want to make the forum my place for bitching. I will say this I did not buy generations and alot of games because firstly I have huge resistance to repitition in games. I wont spend my dime on sequels that repeat with the same move and no significant advance.

Also I limit myself to 4 games a yr, I m a very busy individual and probably when Naruto is done I ll b off from the forum for life. I m not an avid gamer either,so from my point of view the game still falls short of accel series that I worshiped back in the day. But thing is this anime is watched by a large demographic from ages 12 and above, now while this has been said a million times. I dont feel like I have much say in how cc2 deals with their product.Like you said the hungry hearts of fans for cinematics will drive them to another million( but it cant be helped, from peoples perspective its milking but humans are the ones responsible for that effort for atleast 2years of work).


 What I do know is that the wii version of Naruto appeals to me more, but I wont buy a wii,since I own a ps3 only and I m content. I can only hope the series evolves past its cinematic s because I m a gameplay only fanatic, I like to own shit that lasts. I m not holding my breathe with storm becoming a true fighter even after the manga is concluded. Look at God of War still repeating the same formula and people are satisfied, After I beat GOW1,2 and 3 looked like the same shit didnt bother with it until it was bargain price.

Anyways this is the last time i ll complain about something being absent in this game, it hurts though to be silent about it but well, i m unaffected by eye candy after so many yrs of gaming.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 3, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> I have played online yes, although in terms of spammers my dealings have been surprisingly fair. I encounter spammers, lose to them, win against them, and sometimes make a few draws with them. I don't take spammers seriously because to me, its simply just a game, it doesn't impact my life in any real shape or form. I understand that spammers are on everyone else plate, but CC2 is actually making improvements and welcomed additions to handle them.
> 
> I also agree that this isn't much of a real fighter, its a casual anime brawler/fighter. I want more combos, a second combo attack button, more air grabs, maybe even reserve grabs, something more that could add more depth to the games themselves. But sadly, fans keep wanting minor gimmicks like Wall Fighting or Jutsu Clashes. They add variety sure, but they add no real depth to the game. CC2's games will continue to make money simply due to new characters, boss battles, large roster, more cinematic flash, and the latest content from the source material in general. Storm 2 and Storm Generations have broke the million mark and over because of this.
> 
> ...



So if your refering to me talking about them removing a combo they basically can remove all but 1 combo  because its "eye candy"
Without combos there is no game you do realize that right?


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 3, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> I have played online yes, although in terms of spammers my dealings have been surprisingly fair. I encounter spammers, lose to them, win against them, and sometimes make a few draws with them. I don't take spammers seriously because to me, its simply just a game, it doesn't impact my life in any real shape or form. I understand that spammers are on everyone else plate, but CC2 is actually making improvements and welcomed additions to handle them.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


You've pretty much said all there is to say about my feelings on the issue. The truth is I don't hate idea of ring-outs, I'm just not sure how well-executed the concept will be for the game. I mean you've laid out most of the details for it, but I'm curious as how it's going to play out in an actual fight.

1. Because of KnJ/Subbing and supports, there is a chance we'll rarely ever see anyone get a ring-out.

2. Is the ring-out barrier one huge thing than can be destroyed, or is it broken up into multiple sections that can be destroyed?

3. There should be contrasts between ring-outs and K.O.s. Whether that's extending health-bars to make fights last longer for a ring-out to happen, or achieving victory either way counts for different point values for your SP score after each fight.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5v9ftwsGX3U[/YOUTUBE]


Mifune will be spammed online, you can bet it, those cinematics have to go, they kill reaction time to guarding. and his jutsu is instantaneous so for chakra dashers and ppl running into the enemy this guy will destroy them.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlgH0Ud6XGY&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 3, 2012)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]5v9ftwsGX3U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Mifune will be spammed online, you can bet it, those cinematics have to go, they kill reaction time to guarding. and his jutsu is instantaneous so for chakra dashers and ppl running into the enemy this guy will destroy them.





Man, I sent in a suggestion a while ago about getting rid of cinematics, or at least making them more avoidable >.<


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 3, 2012)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]5v9ftwsGX3U[/YOUTUBE]



Hmm, I'm actually intrigued by this instant-awakening thing now. Minato seems a hell of a lot more versatile than usual in Storm2/Generations.. 

With most of the changes and tweaks we have right now, nothing is essentially 100% clear. It's one of those stages in development where you just have to wait and see how the canvas plays out..


----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlgH0Ud6XGY[/YOUTUBE]

Supports are living teammates, they can literally die so try to logically balance out your style and tactics when keeping that in mind. 

In terms of Mifune,

He's certainly a decently well designed character, but he's not much of a threat as some make him out to be:

His Ultimate hits only in front of him like Mei`s...this will put off a lot of people (like with Mei...which you practically never see online). His jutsu travels a straight line with no tracking whatsoever (as far as I could tell), this means that you can ninja move a dodge it...hell, you can run and dodge it still...this can also put off a lot of people.

His grab has no range...which again puts off a lot of people. Only thing going for him that can "easily" be spammed online is his tilt...and honestly, anyone with sense will outplay tilt spamming with range.

Yeah, he does have something good...even if it has to be timed and will probably attract a lot of people, but his other tools will also put them off. Just look at Mei, she has a range combo and a water wall that blocks everything in this game, yet almost no one uses her.

Look at Danzo, he can spam his tilt effectively from any range and even if you substitute you can still be hit by it...and his tilt is even "infinite", yet once again, almost no one uses him for it.

So no, a good tilt will not make many people use the character, the same way it didn`t make them use Danzo, Mei...or stopped them from using Masked Man (horrible tilt)



> So if your refering to me talking about them removing a combo they basically can remove all but 1 combo because its "eye candy"
> Without combos there is no game you do realize that right?



I cannot believe for sure that CC2 has removed 1 combo from the movesets, I can't say it officially because I have yet to experience the full product in itself to guarantee that as a fact.Though if true then I'll be waiting for bargain prices for their Naruto games. I did it for Generations, Target had a sale going on for $19.99 brand new, it was a appropriate price given the game and its content at the time. 

Combos make a fighting game, that's purely correct. Despite being forms of flashy candy themselves, they are still combos. And if cinematic candy were to remain, I would prefer combo candy than purely full on cinematic candy. Though the constant begging of cinematic eye candy like "Longer Ougis, Intros, Wall Fighting, Jutsu Clashes, etc for CC2's games is sadly (like Always) trying to consume the possible depth that CC2's games could have.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol at the dead support just lying there.
Also im not sure if its true yet but apparently Monday we will get a scan showing a huge character reveal including the ones we already know.
Im worried it will just show Edo Sasori,Chiyo,Kimmimaro,Kakuzu and other already playable characters.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 3, 2012)

Can anyone bring me up to date with the new stuff in this game? I just came to this thread at the ring-out thing. 

Also any new character reveals? I know Hanzo, Miufine, the 7 swordsmen, and the Jins are playable. Anyone else?


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 3, 2012)

Nobody knows...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2012)

I really wish people would stop using the word dead with the support knock out thing. They aren't dead since when you win your support will still be standing behind you and defeats in these games have always been a KO like most fighting games.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 3, 2012)

Tomayto, tomahto.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I really wish people would stop using the word dead with the support knock out thing. They aren't dead since when you win your support will still be standing behind you and defeats in these games have always been a KO like most fighting games.



Look at you, you grammar Nazi 

They're dead.


----------



## Ech?ux (Nov 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I really wish people would stop using the word dead with the support knock out thing. They aren't dead since when you win your support will still be standing behind you and defeats in these games have always been a KO like most fighting games.



Really? Who cares? It doesn't matter.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 3, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Can anyone bring me up to date with the new stuff in this game? I just came to this thread at the ring-out thing.
> 
> Also any new character reveals? I know Hanzo, Miufine, the 7 swordsmen, and the Jins are playable. Anyone else?



Sadly ghe Jinchuriki aren't confirmed and its most likely the Swordsmen are playable but not confirmed.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 3, 2012)

I guess the creators decided to really keep the info locked up on this one. We usually have full character rosters by now.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I really wish people would stop using the word dead with the support knock out thing. They aren't dead since when you win your support will still be standing behind you and defeats in these games have always been a KO like most fighting games.



Look at the green meter surrounding Kabuto as the support, that's his life meter. Once that meter is gone, Kabuto is no longer able to used as a support for the rest of the match. Not like Storm 2 and Generations where they were incapacitated for most of the match, they're actually not coming back at all.

They are dead for the rest of the match. They may still be in the victory pose shot, but that's either a detail CC2 forgot about or to acknowledge they were actually there in the first place.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok it seems Jutsu Clashes are in.
Zoom in and read thebleft paragraph.


----------



## Vash (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm surprised there's such a big gap between the Europe and USA release dates.

Europe: March 3rd.

USA: March 31st.

(Though things can change, and Amazon might have the wrong dates lol)


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Ok it seems Jutsu Clashes are in.
> Zoom in and read thebleft paragraph.


Most likely a mistake by the publishers. It's an English language publication repeating things we already know about. Considering the fact that they've flat out stated several times that they won't be including jutsu clashes while other questions are met with "stay tuned to learn the answer" to suddenly go back on that so soon after their most recent convention appearance that included them saying they're not there makes no sense.


----------



## Random (Nov 3, 2012)

I see what you did there. I deserved that


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 3, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Ok it seems Jutsu Clashes are in.
> Zoom in and read thebleft paragraph.


Oh... Well, either CC2 lied to keep it a secret or the magazine has gotten it wrong. I'd go with the latter.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 3, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Ok it seems Jutsu Clashes are in.
> Zoom in and read thebleft paragraph.



Mr. Matsuyama said there won't be any jutsu clashes with a smile on his face... This info cannot be legit.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 3, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Most likely a mistake by the publishers. It's an English language publication repeating things we already know about. Considering the fact that they've flat out stated several times that they won't be including jutsu clashes while other questions are met with "stay tuned to learn the answer" to suddenly go back on that so soon after their most recent convention appearance that included them saying they're not there makes no sense.



Well it would make sense if the Japanese fanbase, whom I assume are CC2's main feedback source have raged on about jutsu clashes ever since they stopped using JC and that's the one secret he wanted them to experience themselves. Or something.

The obvious problem with this is some customers are bound to be put off if it isn't outright stated to be in the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 3, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Look at the green meter surrounding Kabuto as the support, that's his life meter. Once that meter is gone, Kabuto is no longer able to used as a support for the rest of the match. Not like Storm 2 and Generations where they were incapacitated for most of the match, they're actually not coming back at all.
> 
> They are dead for the rest of the match. They may still be in the victory pose shot, but that's either a detail CC2 forgot about or to acknowledge they were actually there in the first place.


That's not dead, that's knocked out. You missed my entire point.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 4, 2012)

Meh

It's like how people say Hack & Slash when it really isn't (Because Hack & Slash is strictly for swords/bladed weaponry, so the appropriate term for this game is Brawler/Beat 'em up ), but you get the idea of what they're saying anyway

*shrug*


----------



## Random (Nov 4, 2012)

There is so much conflict in this thread, it even gets me riled up sometimes. We need some good news to bring peace.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 4, 2012)

Random said:


> There is so much conflict in this thread, it even gets me riled up sometimes. We need some good news to bring peace.


Nardo is serious business. Video games are serious business. Imagine how serious Nardo video games are . It's inevitable.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 4, 2012)

So... what's everyone doing for Christmas?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 4, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Meh
> 
> It's like how people say Hack & Slash when it really isn't (Because Hack & Slash is strictly for swords/bladed weaponry, so the appropriate term for this game is Brawler/Beat 'em up ), but you get the idea of what they're saying anyway
> 
> *shrug*


Yeah it's just something I'm really sick of. I hear it too much about people defeating Pok?mon saying they "killed" a Pok?mon when they were trying to catch it.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 4, 2012)

-JT- said:


> So... what's everyone doing for Christmas?


Who knows right now, man.


----------



## Random (Nov 4, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Nardo is serious business. Video games are serious business. Imagine how serious Nardo video games are . It's inevitable.



I don't really take either too seriously. I'm just a debating person.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 4, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Who knows right now, man.



Just making light conversation seeing as Random pointed out how negative we are in here all the time.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> That's not dead, that's knocked out. You missed my entire point.


Okay good sir, no need to go any further. It doesn't bother me much since I use both terms interchangeably, but yeah if that's how you feel... 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Meh
> 
> It's like how people say Hack & Slash when it really isn't (Because Hack & Slash is strictly for swords/bladed weaponry, so the appropriate term for this game is Brawler/Beat 'em up ), but you get the idea of what they're saying anyway
> 
> *shrug*


It is really appropriate it if you have some characters who use their fists/feet and others who use melee weapons? There's nothing with utilizing either words to describe the game mode when every character has their own fighting-style.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 4, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Just making light conversation seeing as Random pointed out how negative we are in here all the time.


I know, Naruto discussion always gets out of hand. 

So, how about that Disney and LucasFilms thing?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 4, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Yeah it's just something I'm really sick of. I hear it too much about people defeating Pok?mon saying they "killed" a Pok?mon when they were trying to catch it.



You _do_ kill pokemon when they're defeated. What are you going to do about it?



Random said:


> I don't really take either too seriously. *I'm just a debating person.*



I like debates too  Everyone says I should be a lawyer  Fuck them 



-JT- said:


> Just making light conversation seeing as Random pointed out how negative we are in here all the time.



It's okay. Random is a smart dude, but he said he likes debates. So inevitably, he likes the debates we have in this thread  He just wanted to point it out before someone else did  We salute him/(her?)



Skywalker said:


> I know, Naruto discussion always gets out of hand.
> 
> So, how about that Disney and LucasFilms thing?



So, how about that bloody fetus in my brain?


----------



## -JT- (Nov 4, 2012)

Disney is awesome 


I'm calling Mickey as a playable character in Storm 3.


----------



## Random (Nov 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I like debates too  Everyone says I should be a lawyer  Fuck them


I've been told the same. But being a lawyer would be boring.




> It's okay. Random is a smart dude, but he said he likes debates. So inevitably, he likes the debates we have in this thread  He just wanted to point it out before someone else did  We salute him/(her?)


Thank you, it's "him", and I only like debates with intellectual people, then it's an actual debate where I actually have a win-or-lose chance. However, debating with stupid people is no fun because I'm either calling them an idiot for being an idiot, or they are calling me an idiot for not accepting there opinion as fact.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 4, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Disney is awesome
> 
> 
> I'm calling Mickey as a playable character in Storm 3.





Narutoverse stands no chance


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 4, 2012)

Mickey > Nardo


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2012)

.





-JT- said:


> So... what's everyone doing for Christmas?



I will go on a quest to kill vampires.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 5, 2012)

-JT- said:


> So... what's everyone doing for Christmas?



Sleeping~~~!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 5, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Disney is awesome
> 
> 
> I'm calling Mickey as a playable character in Storm 3.


As long as he has Goofy and Donald as Jutsu and UJ. 

Of course, if he's in, there goes my prediction that Storm 3 would only contain Naruto, taking the roles of both his friends and enemies with their costumes, hairstyles, battlecries and jutsu. His Ninetails version of Susano'o will be something extra.

And on that happy note - Gedo Mazo as playable character.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Narutoverse stands no chance





cosmovsgoku said:


> Mickey > Nardo





Wraith_Madara said:


> As long as he has Goofy and Donald as Jutsu and UJ.
> 
> Of course, if he's in, there goes my prediction that Storm 3 would only contain Naruto, taking the roles of both his friends and enemies with their costumes, hairstyles, battlecries and jutsu. His Ninetails version of Susano'o will be something extra.
> 
> And on that happy note - Gedo Mazo as playable character.



You guys are awesome 



Linkdarkside said:


> .
> 
> I will go on a quest to kill vampires.





cosmovsgoku said:


> Sleeping~~~!



Both very good plans... I might want in!


----------



## Pein (Nov 5, 2012)

Ring out video


I hate it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 5, 2012)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pein said:


> Ring out video
> 
> 
> I hate it.



I stand by what I said, this shit is pointless.


----------



## Joker J (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking at it, I think it's pretty nice, it keeps the players on edge and make the players stay in the middle of the stage instead of running away to the edge most of the time.


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Looking at it, I think it's pretty nice, it keeps the players on edge and make the players stay in the middle of the stage instead of running away to the edge most of the time.



Except when you get blasted from the middle of the stage all the way through the wall. Like Sasuke did.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 5, 2012)

Ehhhhhhh...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2012)

Joker J said:


> Looking at it, I think it's pretty nice, it keeps the players on edge and make the players stay in the middle of the stage instead of running away to the edge most of the time.



I agree

However...Rasengan spammers just got a new toy to play with


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 5, 2012)

Execpt when you are about to win the match and you get hit with a rasangan and get  ring out right 

this was so dumb and retarded


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> I agree
> 
> However...Rasengan spammers just got a new toy to play with



OMGOSH, RASENGAN SPAMMERS  With this they'll be nigh unstoppable!

Well I'm not going online it seems


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh fuck no...


----------



## Raidoton (Nov 5, 2012)

This will most likely be optional o.o


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2012)

-JT- said:


> OMGOSH, RASENGAN SPAMMERS  With this they'll be nigh unstoppable!
> 
> Well I'm not going online it seems


The problem is in those cinematics. Once it catches you in it's hit box, you'll be sent flying across the field indefinitely

I sent a suggestion about fixing those kinds of moves...But..



Raidoton said:


> This will most likely be optional o.o


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2012)

I really hope it is optional. To the point were you can break the environment as usual, but will not go flying out of the ring the next time you hit that spot.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

Why could they not just put stage transitions in instead? 

That way they could have had fun with their flashy stage-destroying without destroying the game itself when it comes to online.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh my god...i swear, if these ring out's aren't optional, i'm never touching online again. What were they thinking? When i first saw it, just like JT i thought it could be an amazing transition (like in Clash of Ninja), but THIS...it's even easier than i thought, 2 Rasengan and no balanced support, it's game over for you.

Cmon now CC2, if you do listen to fans, make this optional. or just change it to stage transitioning ALTOGETHER. 

First bad news as it will affect many spammers very positively.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 5, 2012)

In other news, Single Player gameplay will be a blast!


----------



## Athruz (Nov 5, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> In other news, Single Player gameplay will be a blast!



inb4 the game isn't easy enough already.


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2012)

Athruz said:


> inb4 the game isn't easy enough already.



Yea, even the hardest difficulty is pretty darn easy to beat. But I'd rather do that than fight spammers. Especially now.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 5, 2012)

I was optimistic about this feature but even I have issues having seen it. It's too easy to knock someone out of the ring to the point you could do it by accident. The first time Sasuke's health is too high and the second he still had a support that didn't save him and his health while on the last bar wasn't even low enough to awaken in the past games.

I thought the ring outs would have only worked if the opponent had low enough health and now active supports. Without such limits they'd better limit it to this stage like in the tournament stages in Dragon Ball games.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 5, 2012)

Damn. In this case, I'm only going to buy the game to play online  That's all that's good now.



























































































































































 This is absolutely horrendous.


----------



## G (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't want this game anymore.



Aeion said:


> Damn. In this case, I'm only going to buy the game to play online  That's all that's good now.



You mean offline, right?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 5, 2012)

I didn't mind this addition before, but after seeing the video, I think I just got cancer


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 5, 2012)

G said:


> I don't want this game anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean offline, right?



I'll still play online till the very end  It should be interesting before it drives my fucking mind into a bloody craze .

But yeah.. we better get some explanations.. I know CC2 is prone to change their stuff mid-development, so if we give them enough bitching constructive criticism, I'm sure they'll change their ways.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvoIq4ZERjc&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

Only Banana Tenten can save this game for me now! 






































































I jest of course, I'll still get it as long as loads of awesome characters get in.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll give my thoughts on Ring-Outs now that we've seen them:

The destruction of the arenas though a decent start needs to be a bit more, well destructive looking. Again a nice start, but might need to be toned up a bit more. Because overall it looks very underwhelming. Acceptable, but underwhelming.

As you all can see, the borders can be destroyed as I told you all, although it seems that they can be destroyed way too easily. So CC2 truly needs to tone up their endurance during combat so that Ring-Outs don't happen that quickly or that often if possible.


So my conclusion:

Ring-Outs are still a welcomed addition to me, but they need to be gravely tweaked for the better in order to make matches more stable should a player choose to play within a Ring-Out stage. There's still time for critic improvements. I won't say ask them to do Stage Transitions because that's simply more money they have to spend out of their budget which could sadly affect multiple departments of the game that truly need it. So tell CC2 to simply improve on what's given. No reason to take something out when it can be improved on for the better.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 5, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvoIq4ZERjc&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



Off topic from the whole costume spizazz, the destructive area here seems pretty noticeable and less underwhelming than that other video with the Ring-out. Planks actually bounce/topple off the wall when you slam into it. Sure we'll be seeing a lot more of this.

As for the costume.. it's a bit meh (maybe because its Naruto, who has enough ,FFS). Rasengamehamehan is alright, but same ougi/same awakening. Just another skin...

Not saying I expected more. But if they're going keep making costumes for the _same_ character, they should start making it more interactive.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 5, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> I won't say ask them to do Stage Transitions because that's simply more money they have to spend out of their budget which could sadly affect multiple departments of the game that truly need it. So tell CC2 to simply improve on what's given. No reason to take something out when it can be improved on for the better.


 I don't know how stage transitions could cost a significant amount of money/time to implement. CC2 doesn't even need to create brand new stages, just connect the ones that are already there. I'm not saying it would take little effort, but it probably take a lot less than you make it out to be.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 5, 2012)

I see Sakura wears a war outfit in that video with Naruto in Goku costume


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> I'll give my thoughts on Ring-Outs now that we've seen them:
> 
> The destruction of the arenas though a decent start needs to be a bit more, well destructive looking. Again a nice start, but might need to be toned up a bit more. Because overall it looks very underwhelming. Acceptable, but underwhelming.
> 
> ...


I love how you think your are the one that informed us of how Ring-outs work And now that I know that they work the way I thought they did (maybe even worse), I think I have all the rights to complain now.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 5, 2012)

fuck just saw the ring out video. Not to join the bandwagon BUT..... I guess offline play. Rasengan characters will only be used in these levels. hope its not all levels .


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2012)

This ring out thing shouldn't be too bad, sure it looks bad now, but it's just another thing that can be worked around like everything else.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 5, 2012)

To be honest even if the Jinchuriki are playable im probably not gonna buy this is just ridiculous.
Singles will last 10 seconds.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys! Think of the amount of competitiveness that will come out of it when you work hard to fight spammers WITH ring-outs! 

You will be considered the king of many kings if you're boss enough to handle this! This is a challenge!


----------



## Kaitou (Nov 5, 2012)

Fighting game of the year.


----------



## SupesuGojira (Nov 5, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I don't know how stage transitions could cost a significant amount of money/time to implement. CC2 doesn't even need to create brand new stages, just connect the ones that are already there. I'm not saying it would take little effort, but it probably take a lot less than you make it out to be.



For CC2 back during Narutimate Hero 1 and 2 for stage transitions, the programing to do, the scripting and implementations within their engine, it costs half a million to develop, finalize, and to include within their games. And you would wonder why it wasn't included in future installments. At least that was what was spoken from them back within a interview during 2008 when asked if Stage Transitions would return within Ultimate Ninja Storm 1 it was from the 2ch forums.

No doubt, I'm sure they have the knowledge to do it. But the question is are they willing to implement it? If they are willing to turn down Jutsu Clashes and Wall Fighting because they were "slow", how would think a Stage Transition would fair within their verdict? Most likely, not so good. 

@Random

Since I was the one who properly informed you all, then yes, I am the one for the most part upon this forum. Yes now that you see how they work, although despite being within a work-in-progress state as the game is not finalized, but none the less give your thoughts. Its not like you weren't allowed to in the first place lol


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 5, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> To be honest even if the Jinchuriki are playable im probably not gonna buy this is just ridiculous.
> Singles will last 10 seconds.



You'll still buy it anyways- Lil B


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 5, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> You'll still buy it anyways- Lil B



In a bargain bin.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 5, 2012)

It's still possible this is a one stage thing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 5, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> In a bargain bin.



Day 1 Limited Edition


----------



## Random (Nov 5, 2012)

SupesuGojira said:


> @Random
> 
> Since I was the one who properly informed you all, then yes, I am the one for the most part upon this forum. Yes now that you see how they work, although despite being within a work-in-progress state as the game is not finalized, but none the less give your thoughts. Its not like you weren't allowed to in the first place lol




I already knew how it worked, and I already knew rasengan spammers could exploit it, I just didn't know it would be so easy for them. Literally two rasengans in the right place equal game over. Sure it's a work in progress, but even letting that type of game breaking feature in the game is and always will be a mistake to me.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 5, 2012)

*looks @ ring out vid*

.......I know i've defended CC2 form time to time but after seeing this, i....lets just say that i'll probably stick to Storm Generation's online if this becomes a widespread issue. 

Though if they remove the automatic K.O. after getting ringed out then my worries would be flushed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 5, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It's still possible this is a one stage thing.


While i find this tremendously unlikely, it is possible. I can only hope that's the case. 

Not sure how long I'll be playing this given annoying instant awakenings add in people trying to constantly force ring outs in half the stages and I'll be done within a few weeks, maybe a month.


----------



## G (Nov 6, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It's still possible this is a one stage thing.



Yeah. I can't see it working on the snow field stage for example.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

I wouldn't mind ringouts if there was rounds.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 6, 2012)

G said:


> Yeah. I can't see it working on the snow field stage for example.


Not to mention we haven't seen any signs of the stage damage on other stages yet.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 6, 2012)

They wouldn't show off a whole new mechanic like this and then limit it to one stage 

Other levels will probably be fine tuned for this feature


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 6, 2012)

You know what makes it so bad? When Sasuke gets Rasengan'd out the stage, he rolled off to the edge and _then _magically flew out. It could be a glitch and things are still being tweaked, but there's no underlying physics to knock-backs to keep it from being abused. 

Maybe Substitution/KnJ and supports are enough to keep ring-outs from happening too often, this might not be that annoying in the long run when everybody figures out how the system basically works.


----------



## Random (Nov 6, 2012)

Pessimism: This is bad and CC2 should feel bad for making it.
Optimism: It could work if they tweaked it....a lot.
Realism: Just wait for the game to come out.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 6, 2012)

In complete honesty, it could be somewhat 'fun', as it adds to the sense of chaos, and as someone said about a page ago, it would make battles a bit more 'on edge', but it really is the online that spamming that's going to ruin it.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 6, 2012)

Some screenshots, one with Sasori. He doesn't have Shin (sai's bro) sadly, but maybe he's the awakening. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmkg7na0suI&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

Doesn't look like the Swordsmen or Zetsu will be playable, i always see the same attacks


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2012)

I told you guys from the beginning that a ring out mechanic will be retarded for this kind of fighting game..


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 6, 2012)

So let's say the Swordsmen aren't included. There are still at least 30 characters to add on from Storm 2. The 5 Kage are definitely in (Mei, Onoki, Raikage...Tsunade and Gaara do not count). Darui, Mifune, and Hanzo are confirmed. That leaves 24 potential playable characters. I'll try and make a list of who will be playable (I haven't done so yet, so leave me alone ). Here I'm assuming all of the Akatsuki (save for Nagato) will remain single characters with updated movesets (or their Edos will be "costumes")

One New Naruto at least
Updated Sauce
3 Edo Kages (Mu, 3rd Raikage, 2nd Mizukage)
Nagato
Aoba 
Rinnegan Tobi
Kabutomaru
Young Hiruzen (from the night the Kyuubi attacked)
Madara
Hashirama
Tobirama (just to complete the Kage set )
Zetsu (white or black, but hopefully some form of Zetsu will be playable)
Danzo
Kimimaro
Zabuza
Haku
6 Jinchurriki

Room for one more character (actually 2 if we take away Lars' spot). In retrospect, there aren't that many "new" characters. So long as the existing characters are updated, however, then the game should be fine on that count.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 6, 2012)

Those characters would be all the reason I needed, really. Not that knowledge or lack of knowledge has helped me before when it comes to decisions. I'll get the game just because. If it's good, then good for me. If not, then I can always sell it. But again, those characters would be great additions.

I'm not sure what to think of the destructible walls (the way Sasuke landed on the edge and suddenly flew off as if he was Bansho Ten'in'd by Nagato himself looked a bit odd), so I'll withhold my opinion on that one. I liked how the support showed up to help, though. The more you can make use of your supports in the battle is a welcomed thing, I like the idea of that it's 3 vs 3 instead of 1 vs 1 with supports showing up now and then.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

Edo Sasori confirmed but if he has dead Leaf as puppet will Shin be an awakening? And then exploding Shin as an ultimate?


----------



## slickcat (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if the backlash on this ring out issue can push the game release date to May. Oh yeah right I doubt they will do anything about it.lol


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> So let's say the Swordsmen aren't included. There are still at least 30 characters to add on from Storm 2. The 5 Kage are definitely in (Mei, Onoki, Raikage...Tsunade and Gaara do not count). Darui, Mifune, and Hanzo are confirmed. That leaves 24 potential playable characters. I'll try and make a list of who will be playable (I haven't done so yet, so leave me alone ). Here I'm assuming all of the Akatsuki (save for Nagato) will remain single characters with updated movesets (or their Edos will be "costumes")
> 
> One New Naruto at least
> Updated Sauce
> ...




Why leave out Gaara 's Dad? He showed more than Mu  and is the most important to the plot. Also it was confirmed in an interview there won't be a guest character.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 6, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why leave out Gaara 's Dad? He showed more than Mu  and is the most important to the plot. Also it was confirmed in an interview there won't be a guest character.



I knew I was forgetting one of the Edo Kages 
That leaves a POSSIBLE space for 1 character which will probably go to something like Goku Naruto or something.


----------



## G (Nov 6, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Some screenshots, one with Sasori. He doesn't have Shin (sai's bro) sadly, but maybe he's the awakening. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmkg7na0suI&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Doesn't look like the Swordsmen or Zetsu will be playable, i always see the same attacks



What if they are combos or jutsu?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 6, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Some screenshots, one with Sasori. He doesn't have Shin (sai's bro) sadly, but maybe he's the awakening. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pmkg7na0suI&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Doesn't look like the Swordsmen or Zetsu will be playable, i always see the same attacks



Yeah.. I'm always seeing the 7 Swordsmen in the same place fighting the same people. But then again, those pictures were portraying the story of the manga, right? So that's all we're meant to be seeing at the moment.


----------



## G (Nov 6, 2012)

I hope we get more info about the swordsmen soon.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

My fears of Hack and Slash being a new way to not make characters playable might be coming true..........


----------



## Athruz (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, but...if you look closely, they always do the same attack aswell (e.g. fuguki shoots hair, Kushimaru just...dashes forward i guess and Jinin always does his signature move). It doesn't look like the usual screenshots taken for playable characters, we haven't seen a single cinematic like a grab or part of an ulti yet...just saying it bothers me, i REALLY love Kirininja, and zetsu is a must too. 

Both of 'em.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 6, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Yeah, but...if you look closely, they always do the same attack aswell (e.g. fuguki shoots hair, Kushimaru just...dashes forward i guess and Jinin always does his signature move). It doesn't look like the usual screenshots taken for playable characters, we haven't seen a single cinematic like a grab or part of an ulti yet...just saying it bothers me, i REALLY love Kirininja, and zetsu is a must too.
> 
> Both of 'em.



I've never seen any other screenshots of them using their attacks. I swear this is the first time we're seeing them act offensively in a novel matter (signature moves)


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 6, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> So let's say the Swordsmen aren't included. There are still at least 30 characters to add on from Storm 2. The 5 Kage are definitely in (Mei, Onoki, Raikage...Tsunade and Gaara do not count). Darui, Mifune, and Hanzo are confirmed. That leaves 24 potential playable characters. I'll try and make a list of who will be playable (I haven't done so yet, so leave me alone ). Here I'm assuming all of the Akatsuki (save for Nagato) will remain single characters with updated movesets (or their Edos will be "costumes")
> 
> One New Naruto at least
> Updated Sauce
> ...



Naruto (KCM Mode) (Samurai) (Goku) 
Sage Naruto  (Kage)
Sakura Haruno
Sasuke (Mangekyo Sharingan)
Sasuke (Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan)
Kakashi Hatake
Yamato
Maito Gai
Rock Lee
Neji Hyuga
Tenten (Banana Fan)
Hinata Hyuga
Kiba Inuzuka
Shino Aburame
Asuma Sarutobi (Edo)
Shikamaru Nara
Choji Akimichi (Butterfly Bombing)
Ino Yamanaka
Gaara 
Kankuro
Temari
Tsunade
Danzo Shimura
A
Mifune
Mei Terumi
Onoki
Killer Bee 
Nagato (Edo)
Itachi Uchiha (Edo)
Kakuzu (Edo)
Kabuto Yakushi
Hanzo
Kinkaku
Ginkaku
Tobi (Masked Man)
Tobi
Konan
Deidara (Edo)
Kisame Hoshigaki
Darui
Suigetsu Hozuki
Minato Namikaze
Mu
Fourth Kazekage
Kurotsuchi
Chojuro
Madara Uchiha
Tobi (Juubi's Eye Battle Mask)
Jugo (Nature Transformation)
Karin
Third Raikage
Kushimaru
Orochimaru
"Jokey Boy" Hozuki aka Second Mizukage
Zetsu (Giant mode)
Haku
Zabuza Momochi
Chiyo (Edo)
Kimimaro (Edo)
Hiruzen Sarutobi (Young)
Gari (Edo)
Pakura (Edo)
Sasori
Utakata (Edo) 
Fu 
Han 
Yagura 
Yugito Nii (Edo)
Roshi (Edo) 
Sai
Pain

72 characters right there.


----------



## Vash (Nov 6, 2012)

That ring out video...


*sigh*


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

Ring out's will make online crap

Glad I don't have XBL


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm very excited about the new screenshots for Story Mode!

- the seven Swordsmen look SO COOL!!! they must be playable in this game or it will be a big disgrace in CC2's part!

- The beaches at the Land of Lightning where the Division One fights are look BEAUTIFUL!

- Divsion One hack and slash confirmed BUT why is Darui shown with fodder nin, instead of with Tenten, Chouza and Hiashi??? Or even Samui, Atsui, Izumo, Kotetsu? I understand if out of these characters only Tenten is a playable character but HMMMMMM! The division One fights make up a big bulk of the initial part of war so CC2 better not screw things up AGAIN


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, the story mode is pretty much a deal maker for me


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 6, 2012)

Red Raptor copy and pasted from Gamefaqs.
Never noticed he was on there.

Also its not an RPG its a fighting game so story mode won't buy this for me the roster will.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 6, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm very excited about the new screenshots for Story Mode!
> 
> - the seven Swordsmen look SO COOL!!! they must be playable in this game or it will be a big disgrace in CC2's part!
> 
> ...



Anyone notice that Deidara's hair is more...detailed than earlier models?  The strands are singled out and are given much more emphasis and effort...  Though this is irrelevant, it must be acknowledged. 

On a more serious note, Kankuro. He's using Sasori.. the background isn't dark, and he doesn't have a blue aura, so we can safely assume that he's not using his awakening. Could this be a new playable form of Kankuro? 

Or is CC2 fucking with us again and showing a screenshot of Generations-model Kankuro using his ougi midway?


----------



## Scizor (Nov 6, 2012)

"Oh no! I'm no longer on the roof! Now I definately can't fight anymore!!1!"

rediculous.


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

This game is getting ridiculous -.-


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 6, 2012)

Just because of ring outs?


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 6, 2012)

Not ring out's, but the ring out function that's going to eliminate any need of skill in vs mode. 
Spam Rasengan and in a split second your opponent is out of the arena, insta-win.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 7, 2012)

Did anyone notice in the video that Sasuke's support, Suigetsu had full health (6 bars), and the minute he saved Sasuke from a ring out, he was gone for good?

Is that supposed to happen?


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Anyone notice that Deidara's hair is more...detailed than earlier models?  The strands are singled out and are given much more emphasis and effort...  Though this is irrelevant, it must be acknowledged.
> 
> On a more serious note, Kankuro. He's using Sasori.. the background isn't dark, and he doesn't have a blue aura, so we can safely assume that he's not using his awakening. Could this be a new playable form of Kankuro?
> 
> Or is CC2 fucking with us again and showing a screenshot of Generations-model Kankuro using his ougi midway?



I believe that's his Ougi midway shot. The screenshot with Edo Sasoi using the Konoha fodder nin has Kankuro still using his normal puppets. (like in Storm Generations)


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Did anyone notice in the video that Sasuke's support, Suigetsu had full health (6 bars), and the minute he saved Sasuke from a ring out, he was gone for good?
> 
> Is that supposed to happen?


It's more reason to assume that ring outs are exclusive to that stage, if they were playing with no supports that match would have ended right there which is too broken to be on every stage.

And thinking about it wasn't the original scan revealing their existence on this stage too?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 7, 2012)

Aeion said:


> On a more serious note, Kankuro. He's using Sasori.. the background isn't dark, and he doesn't have a blue aura, so we can safely assume that he's not using his awakening. Could this be a new playable form of Kankuro?
> 
> Or is CC2 fucking with us again and showing a screenshot of Generations-model Kankuro using his ougi midway?


It's his ougi. Has to be. CC2 is too lazy to update Kankuro.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 7, 2012)

I love the look and feel of this stage - the evening part of the war when the Division One battles are ongoing. I'm just very confused by the number of fodder nin shown here, and still wondering where my dear Tenten is.



And here we have Darui in Hack/ Slash mode - implying that he may be in Awakening Mode? His Black Panther has been shown as an ougi in VS battle, but here, it looks ... different. 

I guess they ain't ready with Bashosen Tenten to show us anything 

I'm just afraid it may really just be Darui in Hack/ Slash Mode for Div One. Tenten is the only other playable character confirmed there, with Chouza and Hiashi probably support only (although they may include Team 10 there as well for Kinkaku and Edo Asuma). In Div Two, we have characters like Neji, Kiba, Hinata, Shino that are confirmed playable, with probably Kitsuchi and Kurotsuchi as playable as well (hopefully).  In Division Three, the current playables are Kakashi, Guy, Lee and Sakura as shown (weird that Sai hasn't been shown, probably gonna be kept for later, OR reserved for the Ambush Squad battle).


----------



## G (Nov 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




If Obitos gonna be playable he needs to have this in one of his combos.


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 7, 2012)

Woah, woah, woah. They've seemingly updated Deidara and Sasori... Makes me more hopeful for some of the rookies getting updates. 

Curiouser and curioser


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 7, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Woah, woah, woah. They've seemingly updated Deidara and Sasori... Makes me more hopeful for some of the rookies getting updates.
> 
> Curiouser and curioser


Makes sense. Deidara I think will play mostly the same with a couple of new updates while Sasori has to play differently because everything about his original moveset is gone.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 7, 2012)

Anybody hoping for Chojuro?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 7, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I believe that's his Ougi midway shot. The screenshot with Edo Sasoi using the Konoha fodder nin has Kankuro still using his normal puppets. (like in Storm Generations)





Butō Rengoob said:


> It's his ougi. Has to be. CC2 is too lazy to update Kankuro.



That's a shame...  What the hell more does Kankuro need to do to get some recognition from CC2 for a change..



Gaiash said:


> It's more reason to assume that ring outs are exclusive to that stage, if they were playing with no supports that match would have ended right there which is too broken to be on every stage.
> 
> And thinking about it wasn't the original scan revealing their existence on this stage too?



I don't know.. there's no point adding a new feature if its only possible for one stage. The chances of people choosing that stage out of the many that would be available would be low (because a lot of people random select when playing online).

_However_, it'd make sense if it was another form of play, like a Custom Battle similar to what we had in Generations. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Anybody hoping for Chojuro?



The more characters the merrier.


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2012)

So, how bout that Zetsu as a playable character. Actually, support only would be better. Either way, Zetsu needs to come troll this game.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 9, 2012)

A "Zetsu Mode" like CoNR's Kumite Mode.

Kick as many Zetsu as you'd like, he'll win sooner or later.

But anything with Zetsu would do. I could see him using Doton and that root/Mokuton attack he pulls now and then. His UJ would be tougher. Black and White Zetsu splits up and attacks the enemy from two sides?

Dat Zetsu.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 9, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Woah, woah, woah. They've seemingly updated Deidara and Sasori... Makes me more hopeful for some of the rookies getting updates.
> 
> Curiouser and curioser



hmm.

This would actually make a degree of sense if they did. Apparently the rookies are going to be in their "war outfits" and we have yet to see any actual game play from them, so maybe. At the very least I think we can expect new supers/ougis to match their new outfits.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, if we look at which of the K11 have actually shown something new, we could deduce which jutsus/ougis/awakenings they could possibly get:

Sakura- sleep bombs and poison kunai (I doubt this would warrant a change though)
Sai- Tiger Vision Staring Bullet and his 'Ink Warriors' that he used vs Deidara and Sasori.
Hinata- Air Palm (would probably only get into a combo though)
Ino- Mind Clone Jutsu
Choji- Giant Butterfly Mode (almost a given)
Tenten- Banana Palm Fan

Hopefully the likes of Neji and Lee would get updated, flashier ougis anyway.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey, did anyone else notice this?



Look behind the little explosion, there's a tree that's discreetly different from the one's in the background. It's in the battlefield itself.. I don't remember seeing a tree/stump like this before in this stage. It's also not one of those trees in the Final Chuunin Stage battlefield where they're just sticking there. This tree looks like.. it's interactive. Could this be one of them destructive stage additions they were speaking of?


----------



## Random (Nov 9, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hey, did anyone else notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> Look behind the little explosion, there's a tree that's discreetly different from the one's in the background. It's in the battlefield itself.. I don't remember seeing a tree/stump like this before in this stage. It's also not one of those trees in the Final Chuunin Stage battlefield where they're just sticking there. This tree looks like.. it's interactive. Could this be one of them destructive stage additions they were speaking of?



If so, that kind of sucks. Putting a random destructible tree or rock down doesn't count as an interactive stage to me.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 9, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hey, did anyone else notice this?
> 
> 
> 
> Look behind the little explosion, there's a tree that's discreetly different from the one's in the background. It's in the battlefield itself.. I don't remember seeing a tree/stump like this before in this stage. It's also not one of those trees in the Final Chuunin Stage battlefield where they're just sticking there. This tree looks like.. it's interactive. Could this be one of them destructive stage additions they were speaking of?



Yeah, I figured that levels would be edited for that new mechanic

But that looks rather lazy...


----------



## Vash (Nov 9, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But that looks rather lazy...



I think it was done on purpose, so players can see which parts of the stage are destructible.


----------



## G (Nov 9, 2012)

Jak said:


> I think it was done on purpose, so players can see which parts of the stage are destructible.



Thats a nice new feature i must say


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 9, 2012)

Replaying UNS2 made me remember how much i hate that Kakuzu boss fight


----------



## Vash (Nov 9, 2012)

I actually like the Kakuzu boss fight. But that's only because it's the only difficult boss fight in the game


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 9, 2012)

Every boss fight should be that difficult.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 9, 2012)

That fight was kickass

So much crazy stuff to do


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 9, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Replaying UNS2 made me remember how much i hate that Kakuzu boss fight


I hated it while playing it but looking back it's my favourite boss fight.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 10, 2012)

I didn't find Kakuzu difficult, just long and tedious.

I actually found Pein really hard- well, the very, very last portion of it anyway.


----------



## Jayden300 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm  not a fan of the new ring out system. 
Seems kinda broken


----------



## G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Pain boss fight was ridiculously easy to me.


----------



## Random (Nov 10, 2012)

The Kakuzu fight wasn't necessarily hard, it was just the only one that I could never get a "S" on. The Pain fight was only hard one time that I played through it, for some reason I just kept getting destroyed


----------



## Mako (Nov 10, 2012)

Just saw that Ring Out video. Well... shieet. I'll ragequit even more during online play. So much restrictions in just one game. 

Might as well just buy GTA V


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2012)

Kakauzu fight was the hardest. Pein fight was piss easy. Itachi fight was the most marvelous to enjoy


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 11, 2012)

Itachi vs Sasuke and Naruto vs Sasuke were my top favs in Storm 2. 

Though Jiraya vs Pain...


----------



## Random (Nov 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Kakauzu fight was the hardest. Pein fight was piss easy. *Itachi fight was the most marvelous to enjoy*



This         ftw


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Itachi fight was the most marvelous to enjoy


I felt the opposite, but then again I hate Sasuke so having to fight a difficult boss battle as him rather than quickly getting the Sasuke section of the game over with was my main issue with that fight.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 11, 2012)

The Pein battle was only difficult for me in the very last bit when you just returned to playing as 'normal' Naruto. For some reason I'd been really stupid and left myself with very little health for that bit so kept dying quickly.

But the Itachi fight and Jiraiya vs Pein  Loved them, if only for the 'helpless' stages of those fights which actually made them seem more dramatic.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 11, 2012)

missed something important?

Isn't today the time for a new scan?


----------



## Firaea (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't checked this thread in over a month... and what the fuck, ring outs?


----------



## Athruz (Nov 11, 2012)

Firaea said:


> I haven't checked this thread in over a month... and what the fuck, ring outs?



We all feel this way. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2012)

Firaea said:


> I haven't checked this thread in over a month... *and what the fuck, ring outs?*



Surprise! Welcome back..


----------



## -JT- (Nov 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Surprise! Welcome back..



 Made me legitlol.


----------



## Random (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a little late on this, but I like how Naruto with the Goku costume actually uses the "Kamahamaha stance" when doing the rasengan.


----------



## G (Nov 11, 2012)

I didn't really care about that..
Actually, i never have had any interest in Dragon Ball.


----------



## Random (Nov 11, 2012)

It's still kinda cool, even if it's just a small tweak


----------



## Omega Reaper (Nov 11, 2012)

One thing I hated about CC2 Naruto games was the substitution spamming from the AI and online players, it kills the fun of pulling off the combos, now ring outs.  Its times like this when I really miss my Wii and Tomy's Naruto games.  They were at least playable.


----------



## Vash (Nov 11, 2012)

Omega Reaper said:


> One thing I hated about CC2 Naruto games was the substitution spamming from the AI and online players, it kills the fun of pulling off the combos, now ring outs.  Its times like this when I really miss my Wii and Tomy's Naruto games.  They were at least playable.



wut        .


----------



## Omega Reaper (Nov 11, 2012)

I just have one question.  Are they bringing back three life bars instead of two?  Aso hoping they keep survival mode and tournament mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Made me legitlol.



Sorry I just had to 



Random said:


> I'm a little late on this, but I like how Naruto with the Goku costume actually uses the "Kamahamaha stance" when doing the rasengan.



I also think it's pretty neat, but as snobby as it sounds.. It's not neat enough. And again, what I mean when I say that is, if CC2 is so caught up on making additional costumes _just for one character,_ they should at least keep it interesting from the continuous redundancy. If Goku-Naruto had a new grab, ougi, and awakening, then we'd be talking in full terms of an interesting costume. 

Naruto is just wearing Goku's costume with the exact same moveset _in the third game in a row now._ Hell, they couldn't give him Super Saiyan as an awakening? Isn't that obvious enough? Cool costume doesn't cover the dead copy/paste.



Omega Reaper said:


> One thing I hated about CC2 Naruto games was the substitution spamming from the AI and online players, it kills the fun of pulling off the combos, now ring outs.  Its times like this when I really miss my Wii and Tomy's Naruto games.  They were at least playable.



As much as CC2 has screwed up with the whole subsitution thing, you have to give them credit for acknowledging and attempting to correct the mistake in Generations. You seemed to have left that little portion out

But yeah ring outs suck ass


----------



## Scizor (Nov 11, 2012)

Random said:


> I'm a little late on this, but I like how Naruto with the Goku costume actually uses the "Kamahamaha stance" when doing the rasengan.



I hadn't noticed/seen that. That's awesome 



G said:


> I didn't really care about that..
> Actually, i never have had any interest in Dragon Ball.





toeachtheirown


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 11, 2012)

Who the fuck even suggested Ring Outs?


----------



## Vash (Nov 11, 2012)

Me           .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 11, 2012)

At least we know who to blame now


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 11, 2012)

Jak said:


> Me           .



 That was good.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> If Goku-Naruto had a new grab, ougi, and awakening, then we'd be talking in full terms of an interesting costume.





Aeion said:


> Hell, they couldn't give him Super Saiyan as an awakening? Isn't that obvious enough? Cool costume doesn't cover the dead copy/paste.


But we haven't seen a clip of him awakened yet. We could get a Kaioken Naruto for his awakening (which makes more sense considering this is the gi Goku wore before Super Saiyan was introduced and Naruto isn't a Saiyan).



Aeion said:


> And again, what I mean when I say that is, if CC2 is so caught up on making additional costumes _just for one character,_ they should at least keep it interesting from the continuous redundancy.


You're making a bigger deal out of this than there needs to be. There are alternate costumes, they're not going to change much because otherwise that would give them a separate character slot (much like how this Naruto was separate from the Storm 2 Naruto in Generations). I for one think the more costumes the merrier.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 12, 2012)

When they said Rasenganhameha I thought it was a Rasengan beam :/


----------



## -JT- (Nov 12, 2012)

Has Banana Tenten been revealed yet?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 12, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Has Banana Tenten been revealed yet?


Nope. I don't see us learning what Tenten is like for a while.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Surprise! Welcome back..





Well, thanks?


----------



## Random (Nov 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> But we haven't seen a clip of him awakened yet. We could get a Kaioken Naruto for his awakening (which makes more sense considering this is the gi Goku wore before Super Saiyan was introduced and Naruto isn't a Saiyan).



There is a clip of him awakened.

 It's at the very end.

He is just KCM Naruto, which is the closest to Super Saiyan we will get


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2012)

i liked hos goku costume naruto uses the rasengan in the Kamehameha form


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 12, 2012)

Random said:


> He is just KCM Naruto, which is the closest to Super Saiyan we will get


Ah so it does. Oh well, I don't see anything wrong with the Kamehameha style Rasengan being the only change. It did seem like KCM looks a little redish in that clip though that could just be the camera quality.

Anyway I think it's neat the way it is. It's like a version of Naruto that studied under Muten Roshi.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> But we haven't seen a clip of him awakened yet. We could get a Kaioken Naruto for his awakening (which makes more sense considering this is the gi Goku wore before Super Saiyan was introduced and Naruto isn't a Saiyan).



It was shown, as Random specified. There won't be any other awakenings or grabs, as whats currently known.




> You're making a bigger deal out of this than there needs to be. There are alternate costumes, they're not going to change much because otherwise that would give them a separate character slot (much like how this Naruto was separate from the Storm 2 Naruto in Generations). I for one think the more costumes the merrier.



The costume in itself is fine and good. It's just CC2 makes it huger than it should be. They inflate these things to keep their fans interested. As slickcat says, they're milking the series more than they should.

If they're going to boost the idea of their costumes so much, their commercializing should equal the final product. Goku-Naruto is just a costume change with a tweaked jutsu. The amount of hollering CC2 gave Goku-Naruto before it was seen was faaar more than what it was really made out to be.

Again, nothing wrong with it, and it's fine and cool. Just pointing that out as much as I'd point anything else out.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 12, 2012)

@aeion, you know what annoys me, is the fact that not only majority of the characters will be copied and pasted but some of them wont even have a charged version of their techniques. I honestly doubt cc2 listens to fans outside japan, I mean they can try but I wonder what the japanese want changed in this game.
The game sells more so in europe than both u.s and japan.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 12, 2012)

[fanboy]

ok, so i just saw the true despair edition.. that alone is enough to make me buy this game.. dat Itachi 

[/fanboy]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 13, 2012)

In case it wasn't posted, here is a vid with that  feature.

Like most here I am not so thrilled with this new development. Anyway I hope we get soon scans showing more new playable characters and a trailer soon.


----------



## Random (Nov 13, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> In case it wasn't posted, here is a vid with that  feature.
> 
> Like most here I am not so thrilled with this new development. Anyway I hope we get soon scans showing more new playable characters and a trailer soon.



Yea, we have been raging about for the past week


----------



## Vash (Nov 13, 2012)

Where's new info?  

GIMME A SCAN!!!!


----------



## slickcat (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the scans show up after the anime reveals certain characters, for now I m guessing no scans till after fillers. or atleast character reveals.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

So we have 9 new characters so far the 6 other  Swordsmen,Darui,Mifune and Hanzo.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 13, 2012)

Gimme Banana Tenten! 

Who's with me?


----------



## Psysalis (Nov 13, 2012)

What would you all think if they pushed this game back/or waited for the next game to kinda revamp the combo/jutsu system to make it a bit more technical. Like different buttons for punch and kick kinda like DoA/Tekken/SF/ect , but something more along the lines of the old first 3 DBZ Budokai games. Giving you the ability to mix up and preform a number different and unique combo's that could possibly lead to stronger moves, instead of the same basic 4 or 5 set combo start ups and animations for every character that you would see again and again.

Now with the jutsu system if they could possibly add a hand seal system to where if you press the chakra load button you can enter a quick button combination on d-pad to use any technique you want unique to that character. 

Example with Kakashi after pressing Chakra Load button: 

Rikiri/Lightning blade - Up,down,left,right on d-pad

Doton dog wall thing - down, down, right , up

Dog pack summon - blah blah blah you see where im going with this.

I think a system like this would help get rid of the redundancy(sp?) of the combo's and the fact that you have to pick one jutsu and just hope you have a 2nd one that you can use when you hold O/ or B. Something like this can help even more with showing the uniqueness of all the characters and giving the ability to use jutsu that you know they should be able to use all together. 

Possibly this could help with long range jutsu spamming . Spamming and trying to hit the combination too quick and get it wrong? Well then the jutsu dosent activate and then the player will have to move quick because they eff'ed up and left themselfs open to make handseals. Then again you should have the ability to move and do the seals also, so i guess it shouldnt be limited to the dpad since that could get complicated while trying to do both.

A dodge/evade option should be avalible also with timed blocks or how it worked in the DBZ games again. I think CC2 are on the right track with the active and multiple awakenings , but they really need to get back to what makes all the characters unique in their own way, because some of them need to work like they did in the first storm game instead of that lame blue glow. 

Blah just an idea, oh and of course more health bars so the fights would be longer and would be more likely to work with a system like this.

Hopfully CC2 could read this and possibly think about at least some of this.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 14, 2012)

I m up for that, you would think that since ppl have 3 versions of almost the same game save the story they will be patient enough. But CC2 pushing window is to make that millions and it will drive them to release their next game after just another year. or less.

But I dont blame them for trying to make money, I also work as well so I know the difficulty of making ends meet,still I wont fall their scam.


----------



## Random (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea, I find it funny how people are like "CC2 isn't about the money". No matter which way you slice it, CC2 is a company, and a company's primary goal is to make money.

Granted, CC2 does listen to the fans, but it's still really all about the green.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 14, 2012)

Random said:


> Yea, I find it funny how people are like "CC2 isn't about the money". No matter which way you slice it, CC2 is a company, and a company's primary goal is to make money.
> 
> Granted, CC2 does listen to the fans, but it's still really all about the green.



Wait, wait, wait...so you're saying CC2 need money to make their games?! They're not created from rainbow dreams and cupcake wishes? You're rocking my world right now.

/unnecessary sarcasm


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 14, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Gimme Banana Tenten!
> 
> Who's with me?



I definitely am!!!!!!


----------



## Firaea (Nov 14, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Wait, wait, wait...so you're saying CC2 need money to make their games?! They're not created from rainbow dreams and cupcake wishes? You're rocking my world right now.
> 
> /unnecessary sarcasm



Bitch please, CC2 is so wonderful they'd rather bankrupt themselves and have their entire company begging on the streets than fail their fans! How could CC2 possibly have the hidden agenda of mone- god forbid I even speak of the unholy word in the same sentence as CC2! CC2 da besto!


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 14, 2012)

CC2 are better then I gave them credit for.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 14, 2012)

Tomorrow is the last swordsmen episode for a while, hopefully they reveal all of em playable by then. Dreaming is allowed, ain't it? 

On another note...WTF Saiyan Island is suspended!?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 14, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Tomorrow is the last swordsmen episode for a while, hopefully they reveal all of em playable by then. Dreaming is allowed, ain't it?
> 
> On another note...WTF Saiyan Island is suspended!?



I wish they were playable too but I highly doubt it since the Storm games only have characters that are really important in the manga.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 14, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> I wish they were playable too but I highly doubt it since the Storm games only have characters that are really important in the manga.



Karin was there, she's not important STORY-WISE (or a good fighter at all) and just there to give a feel of completion. Storm 3 would feel rushed without them, which 2 didn't to me. 

My reasoning to keep on dreaming


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 14, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Karin was there, she's not important STORY-WISE (or a good fighter at all) and just there to give a feel of completion. Storm 3 would feel rushed without them, which 2 didn't to me.
> 
> My reasoning to keep on dreaming



She's pretty useless lol I wish the Naruto games were more like the DBZ games that have movie, filler characters and characters like Babidi (in my opinion he wasn't that bad a character) playable.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 14, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Karin was there, she's not important STORY-WISE (or a good fighter at all) and just there to give a feel of completion. Storm 3 would feel rushed without them, which 2 didn't to me.


First Karin was important story-wise, not very important but important enough that her absence would be a big deal. Her being playable was because Storm 2 had no other support characters and having her follow Sasuke's group and not have the option to include her in a fight wouldn't have worked.

Also the Swordsmen ARE in the game, we just don't know if we can play as them or not. If they aren't I hope we can challenge them with characters of our own choice (I also hope this if they are playable too).



BlazingInferno said:


> I wish the Naruto games were more like the DBZ games that have movie, filler characters and characters like Babidi (in my opinion he wasn't that bad a character) playable.


The difference is Dragon Ball is over. The games add more characters because they can, most games by default have all the major characters from Raditz to Kid Buu and when sequels come along they have all this extra content like GT, the movies, minor characters and early Dragon Ball to choose from.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 14, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Wait, wait, wait...so you're saying CC2 need money to make their games?! They're not created from rainbow dreams and cupcake wishes? You're rocking my world right now.
> 
> */unnecessary sarcasm*




Now you're getting the hang of it!


----------



## Random (Nov 14, 2012)

Unnecessary sarcasm is the best kind


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 14, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> I wish they were playable too but I highly doubt it since the Storm games only have characters that are really important in the manga.



Umm Karin? And what about no Sound 4 in Gens? They were important in part 1.
If Hanzo is in so can the Swordsmen.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 14, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Umm Karin? And what about no Sound 4 in Gens? They were important in part 1.
> If Hanzo is in so can the Swordsmen.


Karin is very important.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 14, 2012)

Lmfao good one


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 14, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever is very important.


----------



## Random (Nov 14, 2012)

I see what you did there


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 14, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Umm Karin? And what about no Sound 4 in Gens? They were important in part 1.
> If Hanzo is in so can the Swordsmen.


You've heard why Karen was important enough to be in Storm 2  enough times. I'll say this though; the Sound Four WERE in Generations. Oh sure there were support only but in that game they didn't have a story mode where they'd be important enough.

Hanzo is playable because his fight took several chapters and he's a character that appeared in flashback a few times.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 14, 2012)

We need some new info soon! Maybe 3vs3 Battles or Survival Co-Op Hack & Slash mode or something! Anything officially from Cc2 than videos of the same demo...


----------



## Random (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not expecting anything new (and good) with this game besides the story. But that's just me being pessimistic.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 14, 2012)

Random said:


> I'm not expecting anything new (and good) with this game besides the story. But that's just me being pessimistic.


Good thinking, play it with the lowest possible expectations, it'll only possibly get better then from there.


----------



## Random (Nov 14, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 15, 2012)

4 months left and we only know 3 playable characters.
Somethings off


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 15, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> We need some new info soon! Maybe 3vs3 Battles or Survival Co-Op Hack & Slash mode or something! Anything officially from Cc2 than videos of the same demo...


3 vs 3 battles and Hack & Slash mode would be awesome. Though they'd probably wait a good while before revealing it. Not that I think it will be included, but it's a nice thought. Who wouldn't want to challenge a group of enemies with your character(s), letting them rampage freely? Okay, not everyone perhaps, but I'd love it.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 15, 2012)

So is there no way we'd get multiplayer mode now?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 15, 2012)

Random said:


> I see what you did there







LegendarySaiyan said:


> We need some new info soon! Maybe 3vs3 Battles or Survival Co-Op Hack & Slash mode or something! Anything officially from Cc2 than videos of the same demo...



As awesome as that sounds, Matsuyama confirmed in an interview that there won't be any 3vs3 or 2vs2 battles taking place in this game... 

However, Co-op Hack&Slash sounds like a good idea



Random said:


> I'm not expecting anything new (and good) with this game besides the story. But that's just me being pessimistic.



That's actually a good outlook to have, for many things beyond Storm 3 as well


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2012)

Ringo need to be playable,gave her and raiga jutsus.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 4 months left and we only know 3 playable characters.
> Somethings off



Well, what did you expect? there arent many new chars in the war, just over done crap =/

I am glad for the swordsmen tough.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 15, 2012)

Soooo.....are you guys still looking forward to this game?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm putting this behind GTA 5.


----------



## Firaea (Nov 16, 2012)

About one month before release they'd announce that this game is actually exclusive to the iPhone.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 16, 2012)

I honestly don't care for it so far.


----------



## G (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone else feel like this game will be the most disappointing Naruto game ever?


----------



## Si Style (Nov 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Soooo.....are you guys still looking forward to this game?



Meh...what they have so far is good, but it's not a full game. My enthusiasm has waned though - I doubt I'll be excited again until we get an indication of where the game ends, and that'll be a while because there hasn't even been a KinGin/Rinnegan Obito/Itachi scan yet...


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 16, 2012)

Oooh... this is a _game?_


----------



## -JT- (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it because I never bothered to get Generations, and so at least have the Kages and other then-released characters still to look forward to.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 16, 2012)

I am still excited but I feel they've not done a good job of building up hype.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 16, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I'm looking forward to it because I never bothered to get Generations, and so at least have the Kages and other then-released characters still to look forward to.



Ah yeah I forgot that point - I didn't buy generations either, so there are a few more extra surprises in store.
I'm mostly intregued by Danzo and KCM Naruto.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 16, 2012)

Didnt buy generations bandwagon and I can still skip this title. I m not making demands but so far I m not convinced yet. and with the fillers, unless they decide to go far into the manga which I cant predict but I know during storm 2, they went abit ahead of pains battle. Still Manga wise they arent going so far. So best to skip this title unless the hack and slash mode is rewarding enough


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 16, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Soooo.....are you guys still looking forward to this game?



More or less, since I skipped Generations 

The impressive story mode, faster gameplay, and Tailed Beast Naruto will be enough for me. I'm more of a single player kind of guy with Storm anyway.

I just won't be going online


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 16, 2012)

I wish CC2 would push back the release date.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm always looking forward to it due to the online competition  Spammers don't bother me because I learn to beat 'em.

One thing you non-onliners haven't bothered to notice is that every new title they offer with online proves to open a new "ballgame" in terms of competitive algorithms. After Generations, I'm interested to see how this is going to play out in Storm 3 (even though I haven't completed squeezed Generations 110% of its playing-value due to being too busy).


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still excited for the game but I don't think I'm going to spend as much time online as I used to.


----------



## Vash (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm still excited for it, but I gotta agree with this:



Gaiash said:


> I am still excited but I feel *they've not done a good job of building up hype*.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 17, 2012)

Boss battle! Chouji VS Gedo Mazu!!!


----------



## Vash (Nov 17, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Boss battle! Chouji VS Gedo Mazu!!!



Crap, I thought you were linking to a video 

Still though, this is pretty awesome news!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 17, 2012)

_"it’s unclear if regular Choji is a playable character in Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3."_

Really?  Of course regular Choji will be playable.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 17, 2012)

Jak said:


> Crap, I thought you were linking to a video
> 
> Still though, this is pretty awesome news!



Whoops!!! I'm so sorry I should have made my post clearer! Was in the midst of updating my Tenten fan fic and trying to do too many things at one shot! Haha! Apologies!

I just realised TODAY after using TS Tenten in both Storm 2 and Storm Generations that she makes an extra, albeit softer, cry during her grab move, as she flings her opponent over her head with her whip cord! OH GOSH I CAN'T BELIEVE MYSELF!!! I'M SO SORRY TENTEN!!! LOL!!! I really love all her exclamations during battle... LOL!


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Nov 17, 2012)

Dat Tenten.


----------



## Random (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm callin Gedo Mazu as a playable character


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 17, 2012)

Naruto in Goku's outfit .


----------



## G (Nov 17, 2012)

Choji is boss. Glad to hear he will have a boss fight.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 17, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Boss battle! Chouji VS Gedo Mazu!!!



Heyyy, lookadat  Little Chouji's getting his own boss fight. I wonder why they didn't say "Chouji & Chouza", though?



Red Raptor said:


> Whoops!!! I'm so sorry I should have made my post clearer! Was in the midst of updating my Tenten fan fic and trying to do too many things at one shot! Haha! Apologies!
> 
> I just realised TODAY after using TS Tenten in both Storm 2 and Storm Generations that she makes an extra, albeit softer, cry during her grab move, as she flings her opponent over her head with her whip cord! OH GOSH I CAN'T BELIEVE MYSELF!!! I'M SO SORRY TENTEN!!! LOL!!! I really love all her exclamations during battle... LOL!



Hey Red Raptor. Your obsession with Tenten is awesome. You're a cool munchkin


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 17, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Boss battle! Chouji VS Gedo Mazu!!!


That'll be neat. I think with this in mind I see Chouji's playable status being like this.
Regular Chouji: playable with his regular outfit and war outfit
Awakened Chouji: Butterfly mode thin Chouji regular size
Boss battle Chouji: Awakened Chouji but giant with Chouza as a support

Also I find it funny the article says "it?s unclear if regular Choji is a playable character" when we've already seen a screenshot of him fighting Edo Asuma.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 17, 2012)

Scan?
Also why aren they showing any new characters.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 17, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Heyyy, lookadat  Little Chouji's getting his own boss fight. I wonder why they didn't say "Chouji & Chouza", though?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Red Raptor. Your obsession with Tenten is awesome. You're a cool munchkin



Hey Aeion! Hahaha I'm definitely too tall/ big to be a munchkin!!! But yeah this Tenten obsession can be a tad unhealthy I think... HAHAHA!!!

 If they only give Chouji his Butterfly Mode for the Boss Battle and not in VS mode, then something is really really screwed up with CC2. too early to speculate though I guess?

Another thing that is bothering me is the lack of playable character reveals. And now they're revealing Gedo Mazu boss battle before the likes of Kinkaku/ Ginkaku? And still keeping mum about the playable status of the Seven Swordsmen, which with the recent anime episodes, have already shown so much more than Storm2/Gens Karin. And yeah if Edo Hanzo is playable then Kin/Gin better be!

AND WHERE'S MY BASHOSEN TENTEN REVEAL?????? 

Asakuna: Dat Tenten indeed! Please read my fanfic!!! LOL


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 18, 2012)

They probably won't show off any veteran characters too much unless the update is drastic or at least new. 

I'd imagine that reveals like Tailed Beast Naruto, Madara, or the 6 Paths Jinchuriki would be more worthwhile for promotional purposes since they'd draw in a-lot of hype.

But here's hoping for K11 to get some nice changes


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 18, 2012)

Wouldn't it be cool if TS Tenten, PTS Tenten and Haku could form a team called BUNHEADS???


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3klhQxbNYIk&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT:

Image scan


----------



## G (Nov 18, 2012)

Awesome scan dude.
I guess aren't the only one thinking that Choji looks ridiculous with that vest on while wearing the red costume.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 18, 2012)

I love the big dude Choji, glad he'll get some good fights.

But I hope this means that possibly some of the Kinkaku/Asuma battle will let Shika and Ino be playable, just to even it out a bit.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone else find Gedo Mazou's stance to be a little awkward? He looks like a frail zombie flailing his arms up like that

Cool scan though


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2012)

I see Chouji has a support. Most likely Chouza since there's only one. Hopefully this'll mean Chouza is a support in Vs too.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm quite worried that they are choosing to reveal GEDO MAZU before kin/ Gin or any other playable character. Perhaps they are more ready to show the Story 
Mode battles for now and need time to tweak the VS battle and the playable characters more before more announcements


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> I'm quite worried that they are choosing to reveal GEDO MAZU before kin/ Gin or any other playable character. Perhaps they are more ready to show the Story
> Mode battles for now and need time to tweak the VS battle and the playable characters more before more announcements


It seems they're more interested in revealing new modes, boss battles and gameplay elements rather than characters.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 18, 2012)

But is it just me or are characters the things that people want to hear about the most?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> But is it just me or are characters the things that people want to hear about the most?


Its a fighting game not an RPG of course the roster is more important to people than the story mode.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2012)

A roster of 200 characters is useless if the gameplay is a botched, half-assed, 1 button masher with no depth...


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> But is it just me or are characters the things that people want to hear about the most?


Well yes, that's why they've done a poor job promoting the game. The smart thing would be show off a new character and a new feature at the same time.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 18, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well yes, that's why they've done a poor job promoting the game. The smart thing would be show off a new character and a new feature at the same time.



No, the smart thing is to save their best cards until a week before the game comes out. That way hype is at an all time high when the game hits the shelves, if they show all of their characters now they make the risk of hype going down between now and the release of the game.


----------



## Random (Nov 18, 2012)

Ibb said:


> No, the smart thing is to save their best cards until a week before the game comes out. That way hype is at an all time high when the game hits the shelves, if they show all of their characters now they make the risk of hype going down between now and the release of the game.



Saving all the hype for later is just as risky. Because people will have lost so much hype for the game that they don't plan on buying/pre-ordering it anymore, so when CC2 bust out all the epic stuff at the last minute, it may be too late.

The real smart thing to is is to have a constant stream of info. Systematically span out all the new and cool stuff all the way up until the game is about to come out and periodically give the fans bits and pieces here and there to keep the hype alive the whole time. And even then, don't give away everything so that you can leave the fans with a nice little surprise.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> But is it just me or are characters the things that people want to hear about the most?


So it seems, it'd be nice if certain people would get some patience though.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 18, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> So it seems, it'd be nice if certain people would get some patience though.


Patience? Its been like 4 months since we got a new character reveal.
We lose 15 characters for Young Konoha 12 and Sand Siblings and we only have 3 new characters.
Meaning we need atleast 13 more for it to have the largest roster.
We have 4 months left so to be completely honest I think the Swordsmen are playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Hey Aeion! Hahaha I'm definitely too tall/ big to be a munchkin!!! But yeah this Tenten obsession can be a tad unhealthy I think... HAHAHA!!!



Nah keep it up. The Tenten fascination builds true character 



-JT- said:


> But is it just me or are characters the things that people want to hear about the most?



Unfortunately 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Patience? Its been like 4 months since we got a new character reveal.
> We lose 15 characters for Young Konoha 12 and Sand Siblings and we only have 3 new characters.
> Meaning we need atleast 13 more for it to have the largest roster.
> We have 4 months left so to be completely honest I think the Swordsmen are playable.



Why do you exist?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 18, 2012)

Funny you get annoyed when all I talk about is the Jinchuriki yet you don't care when people constantly talk about Tenten or Madara.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 18, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Funny you get annoyed when all I talk about is the Jinchuriki yet you don't care when people constantly talk about Tenten or Madara.


People aren't as annoying about them as you. It isn't who you want but the way you express it.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 18, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> People aren't as annoying about them as you. It isn't who you want but the way you express it.



High five Gaiash. You're a cool munchkin. And Hinata is awesome


----------



## G (Nov 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> A roster of 200 characters is useless if the gameplay is a botched, half-assed, 1 button masher with no depth...



I agree. I really care more about the gameplay mechanics than characters.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 18, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Funny you get annoyed when all I talk about is the Jinchuriki yet you don't care when people constantly talk about Tenten or Madara.





Gaiash said:


> People aren't as annoying about them as you. It isn't who you want but the way you express it.



Plus, who the hell doesn't like dat Tenten?


----------



## Random (Nov 18, 2012)

I literally care about TenTen getting some significant changes than the Jinchuuriki's (except for Gaara, Naruto, and Bee)even being in the game at all.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 18, 2012)

If Tenten get's the Bananananananana fan and an updated moveset similar to her close-range style from Storm 1, she'll be my main again


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 18, 2012)

Next month we should be getting a trailer at Jump Festa.


----------



## fireking77 (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone in Australia ccan now pre-order the game


----------



## -JT- (Nov 19, 2012)

Aeion, why can I still not rep you?  At least three of your last few have warranted one!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 19, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Next month we should be getting a trailer at Jump Festa.



And hopefully a few new characters but that will probably be in a scan a few days before.


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 19, 2012)

2 new scans


----------



## -JT- (Nov 19, 2012)

The K11 looking sexy in their uniforms


----------



## Random (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice, so everybody does get uniforms.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally! Tenten especially looks good...well, i just hope she actually does get something new this time around or is actually buffed in some way. 

Anyway, does Kiba really not have his red cheekpaint in the war? or is it an error again?


----------



## Random (Nov 19, 2012)

That's an error because I've seen Kiba with his paint in the war


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Aeion, why can I still not rep you?  At least three of your last few have warranted one!



You can tally those up for next time 



shyakugaun said:


> 2 new scans



Gedo Mazou boss battle is looking good. Also loving the artwork CC2 is making now.

This makes me wonder; if brief battles like Choji vs GM and earning boss battles in this game.. does it make you wonder how many boss battles we're going to get, considering the amount of mini-battles in this war arc? Or is this just an exception due to there not being a lot of large-scale fights?


----------



## megabbaut (Nov 19, 2012)

Who's that at the bottom of the top scan? o.o

IS THAT YOU ENEL? OMG ONE PIECE CHARS IN THIS GAME.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Nov 19, 2012)

Ino-Shika Cho Look Soo Badass!!!   They  make me soooo wet!!! Where can I meet the developers I want their Jizz on my face


----------



## -JT- (Nov 19, 2012)

Ino looks especially delish 

Disappointed they didn't stick with Sakura in her war-skirt  That always made me giggle.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You can tally those up for next time
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yep the artwork looks great so far. These K11 portraits are much better than what the Generations game has, and they all look awesome in ther war arc flak jackets! 

I'm wondering the same thing. If Gedo Mazu gets a boss battle despite only appearing so briefly in the manga/ anime, then what will the mini boss battles be like? Will team 10 fight Gin/ Kin too after Darui? Will Tenten fight Kakuzu and his masks? Will team 8 and Neji also get Hack and Slash mode against the white Zetsus? Mei VS Black Zetsu with Choujuro as support? Naruto and B against A and Tsunade? Gaara and Onoki VS the Edo Kages? there are so many possibilities! 

On my Tenten obsession note, SHEESH she looks so gorgeous in the scan!!! AHHHHHH!!! can't tell from the scan but judging by the way she's standing (you can see her right leg behind that bothersome KCM Naruto that we've seen again and again in every single freaking scan) I'm hoping she's holding on to her twin scrolls instead of her giant one. OR BETTER YET LET HER BE HOLDING ON TO THW BASHOSEN!!!!!!! ARGGHHHHHHHH THEY BETTER MAKE THIS COME TRUE!!!!

But yet again that Team 10 VS battle against Edo Asuma worries me. War arc Ino is still having her Exploding Flowers jutsu. I'm seriously hoping we will get to see new jutsus and ougis soon man.


----------



## G (Nov 19, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Finally! Tenten especially looks good...well, i just hope she actually does get something new this time around or is actually buffed in some way.
> 
> Anyway, does Kiba really not have his red cheekpaint in the war? or is it an error again?



I thought you were Red Raptor at first lol


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Nov 19, 2012)

speaking of Sakura,I wonder why they didn't put her hair in ponytail like


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 19, 2012)

G said:


> I thought you were Red Raptor at first lol



@G: bleah! Hahaha hey Tenten does have a small following even on gamefaqs Storm 3 boards, probably due to the awesome stuff CC2 has given her in her Storm games! 

It's getting curiouser and curiouser why CC2 is keeping so many things a secret from us. The new scans show nothing new about the K11, and the small panels only show Chouji against Gedo mazu, Team 10 VS Edo Asuma. Why aren't they showing the K11 in VS mode panels? Could it be that they are still developing the characters and aren't ready to show us yet? I'm sure hoping so!


----------



## megabbaut (Nov 19, 2012)

I like how no one noticed that Kiba is missing the red marks on his cheeks.


----------



## Random (Nov 19, 2012)

I noticed, and so did Athruz


----------



## Athruz (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup Random sure did, i was just unsure about it tho. 

Thanks for the compliments...my Tenten love almost reaches Redraptor's? Oh, you guys...

Oh btw. i'm freaking hyped up to see new Ougis already!


----------



## Si Style (Nov 19, 2012)

Anyone notice that free-roaming, UNS1 style, is back?


----------



## Athruz (Nov 19, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Anyone notice that free-roaming, UNS1 style, is back?



If it truly is, i hope the other villages and the battlefield are open too. That's actually how it should be anyway.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 19, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> It's getting curiouser and curiouser why CC2 is keeping so many things a secret from us. The new scans show nothing new about the K11, and the small panels only show Chouji against Gedo mazu, Team 10 VS Edo Asuma. Why aren't they showing the K11 in VS mode panels? Could it be that they are still developing the characters and aren't ready to show us yet? I'm sure hoping so!



We'll see more of the Konoha 11 soon enough, I'm sure.

CC2 is good at showing off new things just when people are starting to complain about lack updates. I'm willing to bet that we'll get some youtube footage like Darui, Mifune, and Hanzo of the Konoha 11's new outfits (and ougis?) followed by a few weeks  of silence, and just when people star to complain again we'll get another update (Kin/Gin? Edo Kages?).

P.S. Tenten is most my favorite of the Konoha 11 as well.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh my word, just give me Banana Tenten and Shinten Bunshin Ino and I'll be happy for the K11


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> can't tell from the scan but judging by the way she's standing (you can see her right leg behind that bothersome KCM Naruto that we've seen again and again in every single freaking scan)



That actually made me laugh. I noticed that as well 



FlashYoruichi said:


> speaking of Sakura,I wonder why they didn't put her hair in ponytail like



Sakura only had that ponytail at night when she was medically tending to the injured.



Si Style said:


> Anyone notice that free-roaming, UNS1 style, is back?



You're referring to the two last images on the last scan, right? I thought that was explaining more about the ring out thing. If what you say is true, however, then this game just went on a whole new level of intrigue.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh yes does this mean the K11 are only clad in their war arc outfits? Sakura was in her normal garb in the earlier demos but I guess that was just a demo. Wondering if these are alternate costumes.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 19, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Oh yes does this mean the K11 are only clad in their war arc outfits? Sakura was in her normal garb in the earlier demos but I guess that was just a demo. Wondering if these are alternate costumes.


I'm going to say that the war outfits are their main outfit with their regular outfit being the alternate costume. Alternate costumes seems to be a big thing in this game so I can see them keeping their original outfit. I also see the Sage cloak returning since Hiroshi Matsuyama still wears it at events.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, guys I was wondering if you could tell me the most important things about this game so far and if you think it's gonna be worth getting it?

I like the storm series but lately since the fighting mechanics are always the same and we always have to repeat the whole thing until we get to the were the last game left off, it feels a bit repetitive IMO. How is it comparing to storm generations so far?

There has been so much info given out that I haven't keep up with it.

Thanks!


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 19, 2012)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> Hi, guys I was wondering if you could tell me the most important things about this game so far and if you think it's gonna be worth getting it?
> 
> I like the storm series but lately since the fighting mechanics are always the same and we always have to repeat the whole thing until we get to the were the last game left off, it feels a bit repetitive IMO. How is it comparing to storm generations so far?
> 
> ...



So far the game is looking rather good, in terms of new content. Storymode is starting from the Night of the Kyuubi Attack (as a flashback), and then will continue from the 5 Kage Summit Arc to some point in the war arc (yet to be determined).

Storymode will consist of a Hack n' Slash feature where there will be multiple enemies on the battlefield which a player and computers can fight against at one time. (Screenshots have shown multiple Zetsus vs players and 7 swordsmen all at once vs players).

New playable characters include Darui, Mifune, Hanzo, and 7 Swordsmen (presumed). We also have a few alternate costumes coming in like Naruto in Goku's clothing (he also does a Rasengan-Kamehameha), and Naruto in a samurai suit (yet to be seen).

As for game mechanics, we now have two types of awakening; regular awakening, the way it has been working for the last few games now, and a new one called "Instant Awakening", where you can awaken any time you want in battle. This allows you to use new moves that are different from regular awakening, but you leave the risk of being grabbed and attacked by ougis. 

On a negative note, CC2 thought it was a good idea to add Ring Outs.. Support characters have health bars now (6 bars per support, if there's only one support, 12 bars). If you're knocked off-screen, the environment will break (we have destructive environments now, though the degree is yet unknown). If you are knocked off in the same spot that has already been broken, you have the risk of fallen "out" of the battlefield, but your support will save you and draw you back in, should you have that type. They can only do this a limited amount of times, and afterwards, you fall out and lose.. 

Other than that, a few boss modes have been introduced, like Minato vs Tobi, 3rd Hokage vs Kyuubi, and Chouji vs Gedo Mazo.

That's my wrap up of what we've seen so far. My apologies if I've forgotten anything. Hope this helps.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks aeion! That was very informative, and I was wondering... I remember a while back reading that there was a new "innovative" way to play the campaign, so is it like open world again or like generations?


----------



## G (Nov 20, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Anyone notice that free-roaming, UNS1 style, is back?



That looks like Storm 2's style to me..


----------



## -JT- (Nov 20, 2012)

Am I the only one who quite liked Storm 2's style?


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm fine with it as long as it doesn't become linear like in Storm 2


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Am I the only one who quite liked Storm 2's style?


I liked it. But if Tonton looses her pearls again they're staying lost.


----------



## GunX2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Cant wait for the game...i hope the ring out is optional...i can already see the masses of QQ and rage quitting.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 20, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Anyone notice that free-roaming, UNS1 style, is back?


 It looks like it could be Storm 2's style, but with a bit more platformer-ish element added to it (Naruto standing on top of a building). 

Maybe we'll be able to jump to different areas instead of just walking around, well hopefully that's what it means.


----------



## Kid (Nov 20, 2012)

Fucking Gedo Mazo !!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 20, 2012)

I kind of like the RPG feel that Storm 2's story mode had, with you and your little ninja party.
Would have been nice at the end though if you could have chosen who you run around as rather than just Naruto


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I kind of like the RPG feel that Storm 2's story mode had, with you and your little ninja party.
> Would have been nice at the end though if you could have chosen who you run around as rather than just Naruto


I want that back too. Especially with the Shinobi alliance, get a wider range of party members.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 20, 2012)

I wasn't a huge fan of the style, it just felt too restricted to me.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Am I the only one who quite liked Storm 2's style?



I was content with it as well. It was nice and leisurely for me 



Gaiash said:


> I liked it. But if Tonton looses her pearls again they're staying lost.



 Everyone's been quite funny these past few days.


----------



## Random (Nov 20, 2012)

I liked it for the most part, but I hated running back and forth all day. It was really tedious. I mean really, how is Chouji still fa...erm...chubby if ninjas have to run that much.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 20, 2012)

Random said:


> I liked it for the most part, but I hated running back and forth all day. It was really tedious. I mean really, how is Chouji still fa...erm...chubby if ninjas have to run that much.



You could imagine how... ahem, _heavy_ he would have been without all that exercise


----------



## -JT- (Nov 20, 2012)

Also they'd have to work on the maps a bit- you could get to one of Orochimaru's hideouts by going through the training field and Forest of Death.


----------



## Random (Nov 20, 2012)

Isn't that how it was, or were you just being sarcastic?


----------



## -JT- (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah I was saying that it was stupid how you were able to get to it via that route.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I liked it. But if Tonton looses her pearls again they're staying lost.



 Tell me about it.

I'm sure in this title they'll include the something similar to No-face Gangsters . Cursed Dolls


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reps for anyone who got my reference


----------



## Random (Nov 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> I'm sure in this title they'll include the something similar to No-face Gangsters . Cursed Dolls
> 
> ...



Ultimate Ninja 4?


----------



## G (Nov 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I liked it. But if Tonton looses her pearls again they're staying lost.



Hey. Collecting the pearls wasn't that boring.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2012)

G said:


> Hey. Collecting the pearls wasn't that boring.


Never said it was but that last pearl was impossible to find and every site stating its location pointed to one I already found.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey was it that damn pearl in some bushes just outside the Akatsuki base?  Bane of my life for about a month!


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 21, 2012)

So... when is the release date for this game?


----------



## Random (Nov 21, 2012)

March 2013. I don't know the exact day


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 21, 2012)

Pearl mission was lol

I only did it for the Trophy/Achievement


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Pearl mission was lol
> 
> I only did it for the Trophy/Achievement



Trophies mean shit to me. I did it for the plushie substitution.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 21, 2012)

I did it because I thought Tonton might be the final character you could unlock.

Turns out it was just crappy Hokage Naruto 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Trophies mean shit to me. I did it for the plushie substitution.



Damn, those substitutions were like crack cocaine. G-g-gotta gets me s-some more


----------



## Vash (Nov 21, 2012)

Other than to get a trophy, I don't think I ever bothered changing my substitution. 

/worthless post


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 21, 2012)

Substitution variation was online personality. Who you chose with what substitution said a lot about your play-preferences 

I'm glad they added a lot more for Generations. I still have to delve into that when I'm less busy


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

How would you guys feel if Ninja Storm 4 (the complete final game of the series) is a PSP/Vita exclusive? /wrist? lol


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How would you guys feel if Ninja Storm 4 (the complete final game of the series) is a PSP/Vita exclusive? /wrist? lol


Well by then I should have a Vita so I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Vash (Nov 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Substitution variation was online personality. Who you chose with what substitution said a lot about your play-preferences



I'm a lazy gamer! Select character, random stage select, and I'm done 



TerminaTHOR said:


> How would you guys feel if Ninja Storm 4 (the complete final game of the series) is a PSP/Vita exclusive? /wrist? lol



I'd laugh for a while, and then consider buying a Vita


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 22, 2012)

Random stage select is the way to go


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 22, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> I'm sure in this title they'll include the something similar to No-face Gangsters . Cursed Dolls
> 
> ...



I like the curse dolls fights in Storm 2. It allowed for a real challenge from the AI, especially when you can choose different teams to fight. However, it's saddening that you can't replay the curse dolls fights!!!


----------



## Si Style (Nov 22, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> How would you guys feel if Ninja Storm 4 (the complete final game of the series) is a PSP/Vita exclusive? /wrist? lol



What does Ninja Storm 4 have to do with Madonna asking Argentina not to cry for her?


----------



## -JT- (Nov 22, 2012)

Wait who was the main villain behind the cursed dolls again?

Was it just some fodder fillain?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 22, 2012)

Yes it was

That last one was actually kinda tough, and freaky looking..The dark Sage Naruto one


----------



## Si Style (Nov 22, 2012)

How would we feel about 2 awakenings per character for the next game? Each character has a mid-battle (access at any time) and a "death or glory" (access on red health bar) awakening.

For instance:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Base: War arc Naruto
Mid battle: KCM Naruto 
"Death or glory": Full KCM Naruto with kyubbi's shroud

Base: Bee
Mid battle: 6 tails shroud
"Death or glory": Bijuu
(Apply to all subsequent jinchuriki)

Base: Orochimaru
Mid battle: White snake mode
"Death or glory": 8 head hydra/Manda

Base: Jiraiya
Mid battle: Sage mode
"Death or glory": Frog summoning

Base: Itachi
Mid battle: MS
"Death or glory": Susanoo

Base: Chouji
Mid battle: Butterfly
"Death or glory": Large butterfly




Naturally there will be some generic junk for the likes of Ino and Shikarmaru, but this solves a few problems I think.


----------



## G (Nov 22, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yes it was
> 
> That last one was actually kinda tough, and freaky looking..The dark Sage Naruto one


Was I the only one who thought he wasn't that hard to beat? Everyone seems to have said that he was really hard.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Substitution variation was online personality. Who you chose with what substitution said a lot about your play-preferences
> 
> I'm glad they added a lot more for Generations. I still have to delve into that when I'm less busy



I didn't play Generations. What new subs did they add? 



Red Raptor said:


> I like the curse dolls fights in Storm 2. It allowed for a real challenge from the AI, especially when you can choose different teams to fight. However, it's saddening that you can't replay the curse dolls fights!!!



Me too. I especially wish I could replay the last one. What fun that was, fighting Dark Sage Mode Naruto


----------



## Random (Nov 22, 2012)

G said:


> Was I the only one who thought he wasn't that hard to beat? Everyone seems to have said that he was really hard.



We wasn't extremely hard, but he was challenging.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2012)

Jak said:


> I'm a lazy gamer! Select character, random stage select, and I'm done





Hydro Spiral said:


> Random stage select is the way to go



You guys know that picking a stage is a strategy all within itself? If you're facing a long-range user you want to choose a smaller battlefield (not all stages have the same radius, if you will). This makes it easier to fight those Deidara/Temari spammers.. Or if you're using a midrange character or a character with slow chakra-charge, then you'd want to use a longrange char. It takes a lot of thinking 

Also stages with water lag everybody.



G said:


> Was I the only one who thought he wasn't that hard to beat? Everyone seems to have said that he was really hard.





HiroshiSenju said:


> Me too. I especially wish I could replay the last one. What fun that was, fighting Dark Sage Mode Naruto



Every single doll battle was piss easy 



HiroshiSenju said:


> I didn't play Generations. What new subs did they add?



They had all types!  Other than the ones from Storm 2, you could use Gai's turtle summon as a substitute, even his jumpsuit. You could use Ichiraku's curtain, pole, and noodle pot. You could use the Forest of Death's Heavn & Earth scrolls. You could use each kage's hat (Ho, Rai, Mizu, Kaze & Tsuchi), you could use the water balloons Naruto used during his Rasengan training.. and those are just the ones I've earned/can remember. There are tons of others 

It's fun to customize your sub before the match, especially with who you use  Again, these are completely different from the default ones you'd have, which can be a customization by itself (Kisame has water, Gaara has sand, Haku has ice, etc).


----------



## G (Nov 22, 2012)

There were even Naruto's Chunin test answer sheet with awesome detail as a substitution


----------



## -JT- (Nov 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You guys know that picking a stage is a strategy all within itself? If you're facing a long-range user you want to choose a smaller battlefield (not all stages have the same radius, if you will). This makes it easier to fight those Deidara/Temari spammers.. Or if you're using a midrange character or a character with slow chakra-charge, then you'd want to use a longrange char. It takes a lot of thinking
> 
> Also stages with water lag everybody.



Don't forget the Uchiha hideout. The amount of times I tried to hide behind the throne for the lulz ...


----------



## Random (Nov 22, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Don't forget the Uchiha hideout. The amount of times I tried to hide behind the throne for the lulz ...



That throne is a life saver and a troll at the same time. I've often used it as cover, and then gone through it when somebody else tried to use it as cover.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2012)

The Uchiha hideout had a throne?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 22, 2012)

Uchiha Hideout throne was my best friend. Ah, the memories of trolling.


----------



## Vash (Nov 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You guys know that picking a stage is a strategy all within itself? If you're facing a long-range user you want to choose a smaller battlefield (not all stages have the same radius, if you will). This makes it easier to fight those Deidara/Temari spammers.. Or if you're using a midrange character or a character with slow chakra-charge, then you'd want to use a longrange char. It takes a lot of thinking
> 
> Also stages with water lag everybody.



I never really thought of that lol. I just consider all the stages the same, just with different backgrounds 

Shame I can't use this logic in Generations


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> The Uchiha hideout had a throne?



The only level in the entire game with an obstacle


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 22, 2012)

I just concentrate on anihilating my opponent that I don't tend to notice my surroundings while playing online. Dem Ranked Battles can get intense 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Jak said:


> I never really thought of that lol. I just consider all the stages the same, just with different backgrounds
> 
> Shame I can't use this logic in Generations



Yeah I tend to take everything into account when I play online.  Generations made it a bit harder now that we can't see who the opponent has picked prior to the battle, so it tends to be more of a random-selection for me now.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2012)

Random said:


> We wasn't extremely hard, but he was challenging.



Not even close. Beat him on the first try with full health and just one rasengan.....



Hydro Spiral said:


> The only level in the entire game with an obstacle



Are you forgetting the trees in the chuuin exam stage?


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Not even close. Beat him on the first try with full health and just one rasengan.....



Well, I guess I just suck then

I was pretty bad at Storm 2. I like to call my self decent at Generations though. I can curb-stomp the highest level cpu, and I've had some pretty awesome fights against some of you guys. 

I believe I fought you before Foxve, but we had pretty bad lag.


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Not even close. Beat him on the first try with full health and just one rasengan.....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you forgetting the trees in the chuuin exam stage?



That stage wasnt on Storm 2 hough


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2012)

The Uchiha Hideout stage was too dark. People would do shady stuff in those dim corners 

The worst was when people chose Shino there. His bugs become fecking unnoticeable.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2012)

Anyone know how to beat those annoying players that constantly jump rush you in generations? The only way I can think of is spamming cinematic jutsus and I don't want to do that....


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 23, 2012)

Rangers aren't spammers
I always hear "All you do is mash square" well all they do is mash circle.
Also picking small stages with Sand Shower Gaara is an easy way to get yourself green bad'd.


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

The Power Rangers are definitely spammers. They have spammed the same formula for about 20+ years now.

Seriously though, I hated those jump rushers when I actually played online. It was even more annoying than regular spamming.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rangers aren't spammers
> I always hear "All you do is mash square" well all they do is mash circle.
> Also picking small stages with Sand Shower Gaara is an easy way to get yourself green bad'd.



It is spamming when all they have to do is press one button from any range with no consequences. The only downside is that they can't combo cancel.

And i'm talking about jump rushers anyway....



Random said:


> The Power Rangers are definitely spammers. They have spammed the same formula for about 20+ years now.
> 
> Seriously though, I hated those jump rushers when I actually played online. It was even more annoying than regular spamming.



I know. I don't want to spam jutsus, but they really tend to test my patience. 

Also:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPI_kKNmBDI[/YOUTUBE]

Fucking love that electric guitar opening 





*Spoiler*: __ 



But yeah the power rangers should be try new shit after 20+ years


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

You can play as a ranged character without spamming you know.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2012)

G said:


> You can play as a ranged character without spamming you know.



Yeah you can, as long as it isn't deidera.  I know cause i've tried with him many times....


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah right...


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Anyone know how to beat those annoying players that constantly jump rush you in generations? The only way I can think of is spamming cinematic jutsus and I don't want to do that....



Again, it's not really a form of spamming. It's considered "berserking" or "blitzing". They pressure you with physical force and if not dealt with properly, they'll annihilate you 

The best way to deal with blitzers is to blitz them back. They see you as the prey while they're the hunter, but if you attack them in the same fashion, then your threat level increases.

Another issue will arise from doing this, blitz-countering. If you blitz incorrectly, he'll counter your blitz with another blitz, and the process will continue until you run out of subs, and the blitzing becomes one-sided all over again. You have to time your dashes.

Yes, that was long 



G said:


> You can play as a ranged character without spamming you know.



It's true. Ranged players can actually be very fair if they tried to. But this instance is so painstakingly rare that it's basically nonexistent. No one chooses a Deidara player to play fairly, I'm sure we're all aware of this. Should I actually witness a true Deidara player who chooses him for his uniqueness rather than exploiting him for his flaw in balance, then he'd/she'd have my up-most respect, but I've yet to meet such a Deidara user, or any longrange user of that kind.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2012)

G said:


> Yeah right...



Can you prove i didn't? Not that it matters, don't really need anyones approval on a game. 


Really hoping this game also lets you decide if there's a time limit in the matches or not. Sick of the many people opting for a time out in at the end (or in some cases, the whole match).


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> No one chooses a Deidara player to play fairly, I'm sure we're all aware of this. Should I actually witness a true Deidara player who chooses him for his uniqueness rather than exploiting him for his flaw in balance, then he'd/she'd have my up-most respect, but I've yet to meet such a Deidara user, or any longrange user of that kind.


I try to play fairly as him, but people still call me a spammer.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 23, 2012)

a german site () just posted a preview of storm 3 today. Not much new stuff, except that it's stated many edo's are only boss battles and not playable. So, Swordsmen fall possibly under that category...meh, it was never likely anyway. I got over it and everyone should try too, the best is to look forward to other Edo's and hopefully some more unique and cool characters. I mean, swordsmen don't "really" have something unique except 4...u know, swords. This plus their missing relevance might very likely be the reason they are some of the few missing playables.
Just a 2 cents.
Still looking forward to Jinchuriki and other minor characters, nonetheless


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Still looking forward to Jinchuriki and other minor characters, nonetheless


The Jinchuriki are a likely candidate for a hack & slash boss battle only.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Again, it's not really a form of spamming. It's considered "berserking" or "blitzing". They pressure you with physical force and if not dealt with properly, they'll annihilate you
> 
> The best way to deal with blitzers is to blitz them back. They see you as the prey while they're the hunter, but if you attack them in the same fashion, then your threat level increases.
> 
> ...



It's still annoying and never said it was spamming (did i? ). Not every person can do that with the controller or wants to (the controller wears out faster). It's a smart tactic, but annoying and not exactly fair to the ones who ether can't do it or don't want to wear out they're controllers faster......




> It's true. Ranged players can actually be very fair if they tried to. But this instance is so painstakingly rare that it's basically nonexistent. No one chooses a Deidara player to play fairly, I'm sure we're all aware of this. Should I actually witness a true Deidara player who chooses him for his uniqueness rather than exploiting him for his flaw in balance, then he'd/she'd have my up-most respect, but I've yet to meet such a Deidara user, or any longrange user of that kind.



Deidara was made to be spammed in my opinion. I've tried using him multiple times, and always somehow wound up spamming. I tried not using his tool spam, however his combos are too damn short and suck ass. I some times found my self spamming his jutsu or grabs when my subs ran out(still forbid my self from using his tool spam). 



BTW, on a totally random subject, has anyone noticed that Iruka has not been even a support character in any storm game


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Not much new stuff, except that it's stated many edo's are only boss battles and not playable. So, Swordsmen fall possibly under that category...meh, it was never likely anyway. I got over it and everyone should try too



Flames of Youth will not get over it.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2012)

G said:


> Flames of Youth will not get over it.


Or shut up about it.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2012)

G said:


> Flames of Youth will not get over it.



Or stop trolling about it. 





















I like this chain of respect we have for him 



G said:


> I try to play fairly as him, but people still call me a spammer.



And by all means, I'd believe you. I'd just have to witness it with my own eyes. So you better be expecting that special match between me and you real soon 



Foxve said:


> It's still annoying and never said it was spamming (did i? ).



My apologies, I slightly misread your post and saw "spamming" in there and assumed you were talking about the method. It was not my intention to make you come off as if you were talking about blitzing as spamming 



> Not every person can do that with the controller or wants to (the controller wears out faster). It's a smart tactic, but annoying and not exactly fair to the ones who ether can't do it or don't want to wear out they're controllers faster......



Well, sure you can? It's a strategy, not a physical maneuver. The only reason you wouldn't be able to do it is if you're not willing to learn  And how is that going to 'wear out your controller'? Pressing triangle and then X will wear out your controller? Then what does continuously pressing the attack button do? 



> Deidara was made to be spammed in my opinion. I've tried using him multiple times, and always somehow wound up spamming. I tried not using his tool spam, however his combos are too damn short and suck ass. I some times found my self spamming his jutsu or grabs when my subs ran out(still forbid my self from using his tool spam).



Although I slightly agree (again, have yet to see a fair player), I feel that this is a fault on CC2 rather than the character of Deidara in the game himself. CC2 has failed to exemplify Deidara as a skillful longrange character in Storm2/Generations. His moves were poorly registered to the point of normal play being seen as spamming. But I'm sure there's a few truly fair players out there (there's always "that one fair player" for those overpowered chars). I used to be fair with OP chars in Storm 2, and I would have continued in Generations, but characters like Masked Man earned themselves such a horrible name I felt awkward using them in battle.. he was my favourite character that got ruined for me in Generations 



> BTW, on a totally random subject, has anyone noticed that Iruka has not been even a support character in any storm game



Was he a playable character in CC2's previous Naruto games? I never had the luxury to play them so I wouldn't know


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

I've never seen Iruka as a playable character in any Naruto game I've ever played


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 23, 2012)

Iruka was a support in UN1 and UN2.
Also why would the Jinchuriki be boss battle only?
Hanzo for fucks sake is playable.
Also id say Kinkaku and Ginkaku have the best chance of not being playable.
Lastly by Air Rush your mean Air Chakra Dash right?


----------



## G (Nov 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Also why would the Jinchuriki be boss battle only?
> Hanzo for fucks sake is playable.



I was right 
And, Aeion, i only have an Xbox 360. Pretty sure you only had a PS3, right?


----------



## Ibb (Nov 23, 2012)

Random said:


> I've never seen Iruka as a playable character in any Naruto game I've ever played



Iruka was playable in the "clash of ninja" or "Gekito Ninja Taisen" series for the gamecube and wii. He had the same moveset as Mizuki.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RameISMUa4[/YOUTUBE]

P.S. people complaining about the lack of new content in storm 3 should really look at the clash of ninja series. New installments typically only added two or three new characters and practically NEVER updated older characters.


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

Ibb said:


> Iruka was playable in the "clash of ninja" or "Gekito Ninja Taisen" series for the gamecube and wii. He had the same moveset as Mizuki.



Oh ok. I've only played Clash of Ninja Revolution 3 (awesome game by the way). All the other Naruto games I've played were by CC2, I guess they don't like Iruka


----------



## Athruz (Nov 23, 2012)

'Jinchuriki are playable, no matter what. I'd bet all money on it


----------



## Ibb (Nov 23, 2012)

Athruz said:


> 'Jinchuriki are playable, no matter what. I'd bet all money on it



The Fandom have been wanting to see more of the Jinchuriki since forever. If CC2 doesn't put them in the game they can expect a lot of rage from their fans who will mostly still buy the game anyway.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Also why would the Jinchuriki be boss battle only?
> Hanzo for fucks sake is playable.


Hanzo is one character, the edo Jinchuriki are six. The edo swordsmen besides Zabuza are also six. See the pattern here?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Also id say Kinkaku and Ginkaku have the best chance of not being playable.


Kinkaku and Ginkaku are two characters that don't have any one else fighting by their side. They'll most likely be one character rather than two but there isn't enough of them to be hack & slash.


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm really hoping CC2 doesn't misuse Hack-n-Slash too much. It works for the Zetsus, but they shouldn't use it for every Edo fight.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone seems to be arguing over the Jinchuriki, but my question is does anyone think that the Kages are going to be playable?

Personally, I think that all of the characters at the end of trailer 3 are going to be playable.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 23, 2012)

Ibb said:


> Everyone seems to be arguing over the Jinchuriki, but my question is does anyone think that the Kages are going to be playable?
> 
> Personally, I think that all of the characters at the end of trailer 3 are going to be playable.


Oh they are practically guaranteed.
I see all the characters shown at the end of the last trailer playable.
Kin/Gin
Kage
All current playables that end up Edos
Jinchuriki
Nagato


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

I personally would enjoy the Kages more than the 7 swordsmen or the Jin. I don't care much for the swordsmen and I only want certain Jins. The Kage, on the other hand, all pique my interest.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 23, 2012)

G said:


> I try to play fairly as him, but people still call me a spammer.



Same for my Tenten but I can't be bothered anymore, using TS Tenten is still 'fairer' than those Onoki, PTS Gaara, PTS Tenten, Masked Man jutsu spammers. When I use PTS Tenten there are times I don't even use her jutsu once, but others are using like thirty times in one match. Same for all the above mentioned characters, especially Onoki users who also use PTS Gaara and PTS Tenten as supports.


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

Oonoki is really bad. He is right after Deidara in my "characters I despise fighting online" list


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes I just met one who does nothing but WAIT for you to go near him to attack, then spam his jutsu. His supports were Masked Man and Darui. He practically stayed at the same bloody spot the whole time. His jutsu is overpowered, as it can take as many as 3 sub bars and do considerable damage even when blocked. CC2 better do something about this. And Masked Man's jutsu. It's just terrible. I really detest fighting Onoki, Masked Man and PTS Gaara. Giant awakenings too.

Now those ARE unfair. Not range characters who are actually just using their move set and already have so many disadvantages.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 23, 2012)

The Kage are boring to me.
Only Gaara's dad is interesting to me.
All the Jinchuriki interest me mainly Fu and Han.
All Swordsmen interest me too especially Mangetsu.
Oh and I really want Chojuro in but sadly I don't see him getting in.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Nov 23, 2012)

We should expect a new trailer next month right?


----------



## Random (Nov 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Kage are boring to me.
> Only Gaara's dad is interesting to me.
> All the Jinchuriki interest me mainly Fu and Han.
> All Swordsmen interest me too especially Mangetsu.
> Oh and I really want Chojuro in but sadly I don't see him getting in.



Meh, to each his own


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Kage are boring to me.
> Only Gaara's dad is interesting to me.
> All the Jinchuriki interest me mainly Fu and Han.
> All Swordsmen interest me too especially Mangetsu.
> Oh and I really want Chojuro in but sadly I don't see him getting in.



We're asking for your interests now?


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Kage are boring to me.
> Only Gaara's dad is interesting to me.
> All the Jinchuriki interest me mainly Fu and Han.
> All Swordsmen interest me too especially Mangetsu.
> Oh and I really want Chojuro in but sadly I don't see him getting in.


It's amazing how you think we care.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 23, 2012)

Too be fair we will probably only get to the Kage.
So I should get Rinnegan Obito and Nagato.
Not sure it might go farther it was hinted to go to Naruto and Bee vs Jinchuriki.
Wonder what we will see at Jump Festa.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Deidara was made to be spammed in my opinion. I've tried using him multiple times, and always somehow wound up spamming. I tried not using his tool spam, however his combos are too damn short and suck ass. I some times found my self spamming his jutsu or grabs when my subs ran out(still forbid my self from using his tool spam).



Oh, Deidara spammers are no trouble 

I typically use Naruto/Hinata/Lee as a team, so what I tend to do is hide behind Hinata's 64 Palm Guard and fire off Rasenshiruken while they're in mid spam


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> We're asking for your interests now?


We might forget if he doesn't remind us every chance he gets.


----------



## Foxve (Nov 24, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Yes I just met one who does nothing but WAIT for you to go near him to attack, then spam his jutsu. His supports were Masked Man and Darui. He practically stayed at the same bloody spot the whole time. His jutsu is overpowered, as it can take as many as 3 sub bars and do considerable damage even when blocked. CC2 better do something about this. And Masked Man's jutsu. It's just terrible. I really detest fighting Onoki, Masked Man and PTS Gaara. Giant awakenings too.
> 
> Now those ARE unfair. Not range characters who are actually just using their move set and already have so many disadvantages.



Them Onooki, Masked man, PTS Tenten, Kiba, and Sasuke (Susanoo) jutsu spammers are dicks. 

Giant awakenings are the easiest to beat. Run back a few, make them try to rush you, block it, then just rush their ass immediately after. Giant awakenings can't do shit when their caught in a combo. They sub back into it cause their so freaking huge. Just watch out for the jutsu and your good. I love making Susanoo users think their awakening's going to bail them out . Then making them my little bitch.  Especially when I use a PTS character. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The Kage are boring to me.
> Only Gaara's dad is interesting to me.



The 4th Kazekage was nothing but a Gaara copy that can make gold. 



Hydro Spiral said:


> Oh, Deidara spammers are no trouble
> 
> I typically use Naruto/Hinata/Lee as a team, so what I tend to do is hide behind Hinata's 64 Palm Guard and fire off Rasenshiruken while they're in mid spam



I just throw chakra enhanced tools at them. Goes right through all range spammers attacks


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 24, 2012)

Edo Mizukage and Edo Tsuchikage (I never get his name right, for shame!) would be interesting. Bring on the genjutsu clam, the watergun, Jokey Boy and the split-technique and Jinton.

That said, if CC2 did include the Jin's as well, even if I really don't care about them sans Yagura and Yugito, who am I to object? The more the merrier.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQR5WcRMbjI&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Firaea (Nov 24, 2012)

Wait, so are they one character or two distinct ones?


----------



## Athruz (Nov 24, 2012)

Lookin' great.

I have to be honest guys, i utterly hate their new ways of confirming characters. Not even the Swordsmen have been definitely set in stone anywhere as (not) playable, we haven't seen gameplay of...well, everyone after Mifune&Hanzo.
 And it's just always a picture of the story content se we can never be sure. 
Can't they just show some free battle pic's or part of an Ougi? 

I'm positive they haven't made this mistake, but i'm not pleased at all if Gin&Kin don't make it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 24, 2012)

They are two separate characters in the Boss battle, haven't been confirmed if they are playable in VS mode. One will wield the Bashosen, the other will wield the Crimson Gourd.

Yeah Tenten better wield the Bashosen too (the scan hiding her torso: what she's holding seems to imply she may wield it), the kin Gin brothers, 7 Swordsmen and the Jins better be playable!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the Butterfly Calorie Chouji vs Gedou Mazou (that should be the like the 4th confirmed Boss battle in the game).

With looking at that scan showing all of the Rookies in their Konoha vests and knowing they always are playable, I believe the same thing could be for the Swordsmen. Maybe CC2 thought that it's better to publish in one scan all kind of characters that belong to these "factions". I think that could be it.



Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQR5WcRMbjI&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]



Oh yeah.  KinGin brothers confirmed with movesets based on Rikudou Sennin's treasures. 

I wonder if they are gonna develop a Boss fight against 6/5 Tails Kyuubi Kinkaku, it could prove to be awesome.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 24, 2012)

What? No Sword for them?
Well atleast we got 2 new  confirmed playable characters.
After 4 months of waiting.


----------



## Jaga (Nov 24, 2012)

picture version of the scan


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2012)

Jaga said:


> picture version of the scan



Thanks Jaga! I'll link the full image here if it's okay:



Interesting. Besides the KinGin brothers having their full health bar like any other character, they also have those little life bars that the other Pain Paths had in Jiraiya's Boss fight with Pain in UNS2. Plus it appears Darui is not only fighting the brothers but also some White Zetsus with the same kind of life bar.

Hmm, maybe you first have to reduce the KinGin's life bar that hangs above them and then you'll be able to land critical hits to their main health bar that will seriously weaken them. 

On the other hand, I really wished those character concept arts were shown in the menu instead of the 3D ones. :/

I hope that in the next scan the past Kages are confirmed or Itachi & Nagato. Or heck maybe they'll confirm a lesser Edo character like Gari, Pakura or Toroi. 

And when are they gonna officially confirm KCM Naruto? He always appears in all updates yet no news about him. :0


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 24, 2012)

Kin and Gin confirmed. Awesome 
Maybe we'll finally get Bashonen Tenten 

Speaking of the Jinchurikki, seeing the way the Swordsmen seem to be going (and I fear the worst), I really hope at least the Jinchurikki are playable since I love their designs.

Aside from that note, I wonder when they'll release more information on the gameplay mechanics. This has been a rather long dry-spell of information.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 24, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> What? No Sword for them?
> Well atleast we got 2 new  confirmed playable characters.
> After 4 months of waiting.


There are your new characters you've have been crying for, now shush. 

I wonder how their combos will be.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 24, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Kin and Gin confirmed. Awesome
> Maybe we'll finally get Bashonen Tenten
> 
> Speaking of the Jinchurikki, seeing the way the Swordsmen seem to be going (and I fear the worst), I really hope at least the Jinchurikki are playable since I love their designs.
> ...


I hated Hack and Slash from the beginning because I knew CC2 would use it to make characters not playable.
I wanted Zetsu but I know thats not happening.
Id really like Pakura and Gari especially after the fillers.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 24, 2012)

Obligatory complaint about wanting gameplay footage when I know perfectly well that it'll show up in about a week. GO!

The question of the day is; are the Kin/Gin brothers "complete" playable characters or are they assist/hack and slash characters like the seven mist swordsmen? 

If they are assist/hack and slash bosses then I say bad form CC2, they didn't need an entire page dedicated to them, Kushina came with a Nine tails boss battle and the seven swordsmen came with the announcement of hack and slash gameplay. But if they are full characters, then wow CC2 is really going the extra mile with this game. We where all expecting Kin/Gin to be one character with a built in assist, they didn't need to give us two characters. I wonder if they can both transform into Bijuu mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 24, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQR5WcRMbjI&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]



They're both separate characters  You can see their health bars, one is Gin and in the other pic, it's Kin.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Thanks Jaga! I'll link the full image here if it's okay:



Thanks, Mr. Sennin 



> On the other hand, I really wished those character concept arts were shown in the menu instead of the 3D ones. :/



I strongly agree.. CC2 is doing an amazing job with all this beautiful artwork, and then it's going to waste since the load screens will show their 3D models!


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 24, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I hated Hack and Slash from the beginning *because I knew CC2 would use it to make characters not playable*.
> I wanted Zetsu but I know thats not happening.
> Id really like Pakura and Gari especially after the fillers.



How do you even know that?

You have to be one of the worst posters here- Lil B


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 24, 2012)

Ibb said:


> Obligatory complaint about wanting gameplay footage when I know perfectly well that it'll show up in about a week. GO!
> 
> The question of the day is; are the Kin/Gin brothers "complete" playable characters or are they assist/hack and slash characters like the seven mist swordsmen?
> 
> If they are assist/hack and slash bosses then I say bad form CC2, they didn't need an entire page dedicated to them, Kushina came with a Nine tails boss battle and the seven swordsmen came with the announcement of hack and slash gameplay. But if they are full characters, then wow CC2 is really going the extra mile with this game. We where all expecting Kin/Gin to be one character with a built in assist, they didn't need to give us two characters. I wonder if they can both transform into Bijuu mode.


Tbe Swordsmen had 3 scans so not saying much.
And we don't know if they are playable or not but so far it looks like they are.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 24, 2012)

Guys, I've just got to say I love your Flames of Youth banter so much 

OT:

I'm hoping now that InoShikaCho get a boss battle against Kinkaku as well as Darui's confirmed one against both the brothers.
Just make Ino playable for it, to show that she's improved in the series


----------



## Si Style (Nov 24, 2012)

Just did a chapter count - Including Chikara, the anime will roughly reach the reveal of Full KCM Naruto. This is now where I think the game will end.

The game starts with the Kyubbi Flashback, covers Naruto taking on Kyubbi, would it not be appropriate to end the game with Kyubbi's change in attitude and linking to Naruto?

I always thought it was odd that they included the Kyubbi attack on Konoha in this game, but now I think it's to cover the whole of the significance of Kyubbi's involvement in the series. It does make sense to end on a Naruto spectacle.

I did prefer the idea of ending on the Obito reveal, but that's about 10 weeks after the games release - CC2 have gone beyond the manga before, but they will not go that far.

Does mean we'll get a watered down Madara though.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm glad to see they'll be separate characters, I look forward to trying them out.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 24, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Just did a chapter count - Including Chikara, the anime will roughly reach the reveal of Full KCM Naruto. This is now where I think the game will end.
> 
> The game starts with the Kyubbi Flashback, covers Naruto taking on Kyubbi, would it not be appropriate to end the game with Kyubbi's change in attitude and linking to Naruto?
> 
> ...



Well Matsuyama said that they'll mainly stay faithful to the manga releases


----------



## shadowmaria (Nov 24, 2012)

^Which further increases my interest has to how far they'll go up to.
...unless the game coincides with the end of the war and there's another arc after the war


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 24, 2012)

What evidence suggests these 2 are playable but not the Swordsmen?


----------



## Random (Nov 24, 2012)

Actual health bars is the only evidence I've seen, but I won't get my hopes up until I see some gameplay footage of them, the swordsmen, or any other character that shows up in a scan.

Besides, I'm still waiting on the Kage. Gaara's father may just be Gaara with golden sand, but I still want him to be playable.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 24, 2012)

"Silver Horn" and "Golden Horn" of disappearance decision *Participated in playable character *
angle gold using the "fan Basho", to generate a firestorm with the nature of the fire and the wind 
using the "葫蘆Beni Beni" The Silver Horn to the absorption strength

Very rough translation of the scan

You're welcome- Lil B


----------



## Gabe (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice the gold and silver bros seem to be two separate characters i thought they would be one character. hope the edo kages are revealed early next year but the anime is still a few episodes behind


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 24, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> "Silver Horn" and "Golden Horn" of disappearance decision *Participated in playable character *
> angle gold using the "fan Basho", to generate a firestorm with the nature of the fire and the wind
> using the "葫蘆Beni Beni" The Silver Horn to the absorption strength
> 
> ...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 24, 2012)

I know right Gaara's Dad will be a clone practically but I really wanna see his Gold Dust.
Hopefully he is faster too.


----------



## Random (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if it's good or bad that you agree with me


----------



## Kathutet (Nov 24, 2012)

blimey i just want to hold this game in my hands already T_T i'll suck your dick
just
just gimme the game


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 25, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> blimey i just want to hold this game in my hands already T_T i'll suck your dick
> just
> just gimme the game



You got any cheeseburgers?


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 25, 2012)

Hmmmm revealing that the KinGin brothers are playable is cool indeed! Let's just hope that they forgot to mention the playable status of the 7 Swordsmen... They look too amazing to be just Hack n Slash characters, seriously


----------



## G (Nov 25, 2012)

Kin & Gin were meh imo


----------



## -JT- (Nov 25, 2012)

I only really wanted KinGin to give InoShikaCho more screen time in story mode, but I'm sure they'll be cool to play as anyway.


----------



## Ibb (Nov 25, 2012)

So BOTH Kinkaku and Ginkaku are playable. Dude.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 25, 2012)

I wonder what awakening Ginkaku will get since he never went Version 2 cloak.
Alsk hopefully the Sword shows up in an ultimate.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 25, 2012)

Kinkaku seems fearsome as a playable character if he's using all the elements with the Bashosen, like a range character like TS temari, Tenten, shino, deidara.


----------



## G (Nov 25, 2012)

I just want to play as a close-ranged Deidara.


----------



## Jaruka (Nov 25, 2012)

Interesting that they just split the artifacts between them as to make them both unique. I really hope that their awakenings are well done. Giant versions of the V2 cloak would most likely look amazing


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 25, 2012)

I just want to play-out the battle between Naruto and the Third Raikage. 

Now _that_ would be an amazing boss battle, playing as Naruto and using every trick in the book to take down A's father sounds great.



Aeion said:


> You got any cheeseburgers?



As Ashtray said: "Eww! Get outta here man!"


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 25, 2012)

Are they showing this game in Anaheim's wonder con early next year?


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 25, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Hmmmm revealing that the KinGin brothers are playable is cool indeed! Let's just hope that they forgot to mention the playable status of the 7 Swordsmen... They look too amazing to be just Hack n Slash characters, seriously


If they are exclusive to Hack & Slash I've got my fingers crossed that we can challenge them with any playable character we want after beating them in story mode.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 25, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> If they are exclusive to Hack & Slash I've got my fingers crossed that we can challenge them with any playable character we want after beating them in story mode.


Amen to this.

Looking forward to try Awakened Kinkaku vs Awakened Ginkaku.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking forward to try Banana Kinkaku vs Banana Tenten.


It WILL happen


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 26, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> blimey i just want to hold this game in my hands already T_T i'll suck your dick
> just
> just gimme the game



Go ask stormcommunity for his stolen vs demo copy- Lil B


----------



## Si Style (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd quite like some Juugo CS2 confirmation


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 26, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Looking forward to try Banana Kinkaku vs Banana Tenten.
> 
> 
> It WILL happen



HAHAHAHAHA I like your faith, my friend!!!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 26, 2012)

^ 

Red Raptor, if you could only choose one, would you rather Tenten have the Banana Fan as:
- part of a completely new moveset and combos
- her regular jutsu
- her ougi
- her Awakening mode?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 26, 2012)

I wonder what Zabuza and Haku's awakening Jutsu are.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I wonder what Zabuza and Haku's awakening Jutsu are.


Exactly the same as Generations. Seriously did you even play it?


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 26, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Exactly the same as Generations. Seriously did you even play it?



No Sound 4 no buy, remember?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 26, 2012)

I meant their new awakening Jutsu every character is suppose to get one minus characters with non generic awakenings.


----------



## Athruz (Nov 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I meant their new awakening Jutsu every character is suppose to get one minus characters with non generic awakenings.



I guess Zabuza should get the  and for Haku something like 
Don't see something else there


----------



## -JT- (Nov 26, 2012)

I like it because it sounded and looked like Sakura was getting raped


----------



## Si Style (Nov 26, 2012)

More wonderful theories on how the anime will effect this game;

The anime opening changes roughly every 25 episodes, and the new opening debuts in March, the release of UNS3! I can only assume from this that everything featured in the current intro will be in this seasons episodes and hence in the game? 

This includes Itachi, Nagato, the Kage and the jinchuriki.


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 26, 2012)

-JT- said:


> ^
> 
> Red Raptor, if you could only choose one, would you rather Tenten have the Banana Fan as:
> - part of a completely new moveset and combos
> ...



To me, it would make more sense if it's her Awakening Mode, since she should only be able to use it for a short while before her chakra drains out. hahaha! it would be cool if it can be incorporated into some of her regular combos, but then she's a weapons specialist and we do want to see her other ninja tools also.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 26, 2012)

-JT- said:


> ^
> 
> Red Raptor, if you could only choose one, would you rather Tenten have the Banana Fan as:
> - part of a completely new moveset and combos
> ...



That's actually a good question. seeing it in her moveset would be nice, but it'd make it overused if CC2 just makes it simple swings. Ougi would only be a drip of the bottle, and awakening/jutsu also isn't long enough for proper glory.

Hard to say...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 27, 2012)

Why would Tenten be updated? Choji is understandable but if Kinkaku already has the Banana Fan why would she?
Though I wish Sai had his Dragon from UN5 back and it was nice to see it in the recent filler. Would be nice to see it as his Awakening Jutsu then the 2 Warriors as his ultimate.


----------



## Random (Nov 27, 2012)

Because TenTen is more important than any new characters they add in


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 27, 2012)

k11 all together should have updates


----------



## Blunt (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought TenTen died...


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 27, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Why would Tenten be updated? Choji is understandable but if Kinkaku already has the Banana Fan why would she?
> Though I wish Sai had his Dragon from UN5 back and it was nice to see it in the recent filler. Would be nice to see it as his Awakening Jutsu then the 2 Warriors as his ultimate.



Because Tenten > your favourite character


----------



## Random (Nov 27, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I thought TenTen died...



Then I'm afraid you thought wrong sir


----------



## G (Nov 27, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I thought TenTen died...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, she _almost_ died due to off screen feats


----------



## -JT- (Nov 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Because Tenten > your favourite character



And because Tenten > Flames of Youth, fo sho


----------



## Si Style (Nov 27, 2012)

-JT- said:


> And because Tenten > Flames of Youth, fo sho



Right, feel like this needs to be addressed now;

He's not been that bad lately, so what needs to happen is that he's allowed an opinion, whether you agree or not, as long as he's not obnoxious or annoying about it. Give the guy the benefit of the doubt because he's shown signs of improving - and don't start with the "you must not have seen the worst of it", Aeion is well aware that I have.

When you target him like this, you look like a jerk.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 27, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Right, feel like this needs to be addressed now;
> 
> He's not been that bad lately, so what needs to happen is that he's allowed an opinion, whether you agree or not, as long as he's not obnoxious or annoying about it. Give the guy the benefit of the doubt because he's shown signs of improving - and don't start with the "you must not have seen the worst of it", Aeion is well aware that I have.
> 
> When you target him like this, you look like a jerk.



But this is the first I've ever said against him


----------



## Random (Nov 27, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Right, feel like this needs to be addressed now;
> 
> He's not been that bad lately, so what needs to happen is that he's allowed an opinion, whether you agree or not, as long as he's not obnoxious or annoying about it. Give the guy the benefit of the doubt because he's shown signs of improving - and don't start with the "you must not have seen the worst of it", Aeion is well aware that I have.
> 
> When you target him like this, you look like a jerk.



But I like trolling him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I thought TenTen died...



Me too. I thought she was eaten alive by Zetsus.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Me too. I thought she was eaten alive by Zetsus.


Sadly, she was.  (but alot of them to this day, suffers stomach cramps from all the Kunai's she unleashed upon them in her final moment.)
Her less successful sister, with a less fitting name, took over her role, and her fan.

From now on, you won't play as TenTen. You will play as SevenEleven.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought she had her name changed to 1010 too?


----------



## Random (Nov 27, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Sadly, she was.  (but alot of them to this day, suffers stomach cramps from all the Kunai's she unleashed upon them in her final moment.)
> Her less successful sister, with a less fitting name, took over her role, and her fan.
> 
> From now on, you won't play as TenTen. You will play as *SevenEleven*.



I hate you


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Nov 27, 2012)

Random said:


> I hate you


I know, and take full responsibility for any who got their day ruined. 
As a harbinger of insufferably bad jokes, it's a cross I have to bear.



TerminaTHOR said:


> I thought she had her name changed to 1010 too?


She did. 
But again, fate wanted differently, and she exposed herself in public, due to always attacking with eleven kunai's at once, and well, you can guess how many of them that struck a target.

And on that happy note, I'll stop derailing the conversation further. My sincere apologies to all involved.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 27, 2012)

Ten Ten almost died off screen... xP

No but seriously poor thing


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 27, 2012)

Si Style said:


> Right, feel like this needs to be addressed now;
> 
> He's not been that bad lately, so what needs to happen is that he's allowed an opinion, whether you agree or not, as long as he's not obnoxious or annoying about it. Give the guy the benefit of the doubt because he's shown signs of improving - and don't start with the "you must not have seen the worst of it", Aeion is well aware that I have.
> 
> When you target him like this, you look like a jerk.



Mm, yes, yes, quite so  And we applaud you, Sir Styles, for your great admiralty and benevolence~

But alas, this thread has too many hardships and quarrels to bear...  So to handle the spitefulness, we offer Flames of Youth as comedy relief. He's completely oblivious to any form of constructive criticism towards him, he shows no knowledge or understanding of it anyways, so it is all set in place 



-JT- said:


> But this is the first I've ever said against him



Lmao, poor JT. First time he gets involved, and then this 



Suigetsu said:


> Ten Ten almost died off screen... xP
> 
> No but seriously poor thing



Was this some shitty interesting filler or something?


----------



## Si Style (Nov 27, 2012)

-JT- said:


> But this is the first I've ever said against him



Relax Max, you just had the bad luck of being in the way when I pulled the trigger


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Because Tenten > your favourite character


My favorite character is Obito.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 27, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> My favorite character is Obito.


And now it all makes sense.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Was this some shitty interesting filler or something?



No actually, using that fan took up a-lot of chakra, so she almost died of exhaustion in the manga


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 27, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> My favorite character is Obito.



Not the jinchuuriki?  Not the Sound 4?  Choujirou?  Kurotsuichi?  Edo Kages?  Gaara's father specifically?  Hurr? 



Hydro Spiral said:


> No actually, using that fan took up a-lot of chakra, so she almost died of exhaustion in the manga



Oh yeah.. but no one dies in Naruto anymore


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 27, 2012)

Actually I have 10 favorite characters
Tobirama
Obito
Kakashi
Zabuza
Haku
Tayuya
Han
Fu
Kimmimaro
Nagato


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Not the jinchuuriki?  Not the Sound 4?  Choujirou?  Kurotsuichi?  Edo Kages?  Gaara's father specifically?  Hurr?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.. but no one dies in Naruto anymore


I never brought up Kurotsuchi.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Lmao, poor JT. First time he gets involved, and then this





Si Style said:


> Relax Max, you just had the bad luck of being in the way when I pulled the trigger



Just my luck


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Nov 28, 2012)

DAYUM


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoiler_ 



Y'know, with this recent chapter, I'm hoping things go further than what I initially thought 

Or IDK..Maybe release extra story content for DLC or something? That'd be cool




A man can dream


----------



## -JT- (Nov 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _611_ 




I want a huge upgrade for Ino's grab  needs to be lightning quick with a huge range


----------



## Vash (Nov 28, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Or IDK..Maybe release extra story content for DLC or something? That'd be cool
> 
> A man can dream



I want DLC story updates in the future  

But CC2 would never do that, right?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I know right Gaara's Dad will be a clone practically but I really wanna see his Gold Dust.
> Hopefully he is faster too.


there will be difference like Lee-Guy ,Hinata-Neji.

gold is heavier than sand so his attacks are probably slower but since he doesn't have a gourd his running speed probably is faster.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't know why everybody loves Mu though.
He did the same Jutsu as Onoki and turned invisible like lame.
Mizukage was badass though im really hoping his Clam is in his moveset.


----------



## Random (Nov 28, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> there will be difference like Lee-Guy ,Hinata-Neji.
> 
> gold is heavier than sand so his attacks are probably slower but since he doesn't have a gourd his running speed probably is faster.



Makes since


----------



## Red Raptor (Nov 28, 2012)

Ino better get more SHINTENSEN moves especially as her ougi in the game. I swear she's like the most kickass young kunoichi of her generation right now in the war arc!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't know why everybody loves Mu though.
> He did the same Jutsu as Onoki and turned invisible like lame.
> Mizukage was badass though im really hoping his Clam is in his moveset.


because Mu have a great design?


----------



## G (Nov 28, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Ino better get more SHINTENSEN moves especially as her ougi in the game. I swear she's like the most kickass young kunoichi of her generation right now in the war arc!



         .


----------



## Jaga (Nov 28, 2012)

new video... but nothing exciting. its just a promo of matsuyama at nycc a few months ago


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _611_ 



Hmm, I wonder what Red Raptor has to say about the latest chapter, mostly about the absence of Tenten 






Jaga said:


> new video... but nothing exciting. its just a promo of matsuyama at nycc a few months ago



Hey, this video was actually very informative. It turns out, unlike.. popular belief, that 60% of the fans' feedback come from North America. Wouldn't this mean that CC2's decisions aren't as influenced by the Japanese (as many believed) as much as they are from feedback here in North America? Is that even necessarily a good thing? I mean, most of the feedback are requests more than suggestions. "Make madara playable plz, give us the jinchuuriki plz", is what people mostly say...


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: _611_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's old, I had footage of that in my youtube channel the day he was there- Lil B


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 28, 2012)

I wasn't saying it was new 

I saw your videos, but this one in particular dealt with interesting interview questions.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Spoiler*: _611_
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder what Red Raptor has to say about the latest chapter, mostly about the absence of Tenten



*Spoiler*: __ 



She's behind Ino.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I wasn't saying it was new
> 
> I saw your videos, but this one in particular dealt with interesting interview questions.



Like I said I have this whole video already but Namco filmed it in HD, in my video he already mentioned that he takes most of the input from North American fans, I guess the stuff he said outside of the booth was new i guess- Lil B


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 28, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She's behind Ino.




*Spoiler*: _611_ 



O-m-q. My poor vision fails me yet again. Well, I guess shit is about to get real, if Tenten is there ()






LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Like I said I have this whole video already but Namco filmed it in HD, in my video he already mentioned that he takes most of the input from North American fans, I guess the stuff he said outside of the booth was new i guess- Lil B



Ah, well I didn't notice that video or watch that one. I'm not too fond of watching 20+ videos of interviews and such.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 29, 2012)

Jinchuriki(6) 
Kage(4) 
Madara(1) 
Nagato(1) 
Kinkaku and Ginkaku(2) 
Swordsmen(6) 
New Naruto(1) 
New Sasuke(1) 
Rinnegan Tobi(1)
Chojuro(1)
Black Zetsu(1)
Kurotsuchi(1)
26 characters right there plus the 3 already confirmed makes 14 more than Gens since we lose 15.
Thats my roster prediction for playables.


----------



## G (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow this thread is dead


----------



## Daxter (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone around? I've finally had this game a week and my fingers are a Konoha Hot Wind away from falling off.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 30, 2012)

G said:


> Wow this thread is dead



nothing to talk about it.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 30, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> Anyone around? I've finally had this game a week and my fingers are a Konoha Hot Wind away from falling off.





You must be talking about Storm 2/Generations... Unless it's 2013 already?  Man, I overslept...


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Jinchuriki(6)
> Kage(4)
> Madara(1)
> Nagato(1)
> ...


----------



## Si Style (Nov 30, 2012)

"No. 1 Curr"?

What's a low pitch cat noise got to do with anything...


----------



## Random (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm assuming I have to pronounce that in a ghetto accent for it to make sense.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 30, 2012)

Please confirm playable past (Edo) Kages CC2! 

Or maybe they are waiting till the anime gets to that...idk.

Still crossing fingers that this game ends at between chapters 598/599...it would be a perfect way to finish it IMO while also making gamers anticipate even more the next Storm installment.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> Anyone around? I've finally had this game a week and my fingers are a Konoha Hot Wind away from falling off.



What does this mean


----------



## Random (Nov 30, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What does this mean



Obviously he went to the future, got the game, came back, wacked off, and his fingers are burning from all of the friction


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 30, 2012)

Random said:


> Obviously he went to the future, got the game, came back, wacked off, and his fingers are burning from all of the friction



Wacked off? I'm assuming I have to pronounce that in a ghetto accent for it to make sense.- Lil B


----------



## Random (Nov 30, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Wacked off? I'm assuming I have to pronounce that in a ghetto accent for it to make sense.- Lil B



I see what you did there Too bad it didn't make any sense.


----------



## bigduo209 (Nov 30, 2012)

Random said:


> I see what you did there Too bad it didn't make any sense.



lol Son! U mad cray B!


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Nov 30, 2012)

Random said:


> I see what you did there Too bad it didn't make any sense.



Alright- Lil B


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

Cryppled Dogma said:


> Anyone around? I've finally had this game a week and my fingers are a Konoha Hot Wind away from falling off.





Random said:


> Obviously he went to the future, got the game, came back, wacked off, and his fingers are burning from all of the friction


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKqd27h7KjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Nov 30, 2012)

Im surprised nobody cares about stages that much.


----------



## Aeiou (Nov 30, 2012)

Random said:


> Obviously he went to the future, got the game, came back, wacked off, and his fingers are burning from all of the friction



Well, _that _makes more sense now


----------



## Random (Nov 30, 2012)

I care about stages, but not to the point where I will say "I want this stage over that one". I'll just let CC2 do what they do, then I'll decide which stages I really like.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 30, 2012)

Oops, I posted this in the wrong game thread, that`s why. LOL. Still, can imagine my fingers to be quite as sore when the time comes.

I should have checked the title more carefully, ehehe. :sweat


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Im surprised nobody cares about stages that much.


What is there to say except when we see them? I like the stage for the fights with Asuma, Kinkaku & Ginkaku and the Gedo statue. I don't like the ring out stage.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 2, 2012)

I wonder if Mu will have Dust lasers in his moveset and as a Jutsu but then hhmm what could be his ultimate?


----------



## Si Style (Dec 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I wonder if Mu will have Dust lasers in his moveset and as a Jutsu but then hhmm what could be his ultimate?



His combos should use his duel swords, as ninja storm 3 seems to love weapon combos.

His jutsu should be a dust laser, but I'd actually love it if he could leave them standing in the arena for people to walk into, like traps. But his charged jutsu fires them at the opponent.

He needs an overkill ultimate like everyone else;

Maybe he splits in two with his splitting technique, one turns invisible and the other kneels and makes a few seals; knocks the opponent into the air with a wind technique, captures him in a forest a stalactites with an earth technique and then hardens the mud with a fire technique. The other split form emerges, visible, above the mud prison and releases a devastating dust beam from on high, obliterating everything. The two split versions reconvene in the foreground of a massive explosion saying something badass.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 2, 2012)

Speaking of massive ultimate jutsu, I expect tailed beast bombs


----------



## Random (Dec 2, 2012)

Everybody should get a really flashy uj. It wouldn't be fair if all the new characters got cool ones, while the old characters were left with the same old boring ones.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 2, 2012)

Si Style said:


> His combos should use his duel swords, as ninja storm 3 seems to love weapon combos.
> 
> His jutsu should be a dust laser, but I'd actually love it if he could leave them standing in the arena for people to walk into, like traps. But his charged jutsu fires them at the opponent.
> 
> ...


I have an idea for an ultimate for Zabuza.

He uses Water Style Giant Vortex Jutsu thats made out of multiple giant spiraling Water Dragons. He then shoots at the enemy resulting in a giant wave flooding the stage. The ultimate ends by mist covering the stage ending with Zabuza covered in his demon aura surprising the opponent and grabbing and choking them and finally drowning them in the water.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 2, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I wonder if Mu will have Dust lasers in his moveset and as a Jutsu but then hhmm what could be his ultimate?



One thing I don't like that the Storm series has been doing is incorporating jutsu into combos. Jutsu is meant to be executed as jutsu.. not cheaply included into combos.. It underrates their techniques. If I want to use Dust Style, so help me, my opponent _will know_ when I'm using such a powerful technique! I don't want it to be slipped into a quick combo, unnoticed. It depreciates the strength of the attack.

That goes for all characters with jutsu in their combos.



Si Style said:


> His combos should use his duel swords, as ninja storm 3 seems to love weapon combos.
> 
> His jutsu should be a dust laser, but I'd actually love it if he could leave them standing in the arena for people to walk into, like traps. But his charged jutsu fires them at the opponent.
> 
> ...



That's uh.. quite the creative mind you got there.


----------



## Vash (Dec 2, 2012)

Aeion said:


> One thing I don't like that the Storm series has been doing is incorporating jutsu into combos.



Seriously?

Adding jutsu to the end of combos is one of the coolest things they have done. It's better to have them in combos instead of not having them at all.

Storm 1 combos are bland as hell lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 2, 2012)

Jak said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Adding jutsu to the end of combos is one of the coolest things they have done. It's better to have them in combos instead of not having them at all.


Agreed. It allows a nice variety in the moveset without choosing between jutsus.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 2, 2012)

Jak said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Adding jutsu to the end of combos is one of the coolest things they have done. *It's better to have them in combos instead of not having them at all.*
> 
> Storm 1 combos are bland as hell lol.





Gaiash said:


> Agreed. It allows a nice variety in the moveset without choosing between jutsus.



Quite the opposite.. You guys are seeing this from a passive point of view. CC2 owes us actual jutsu variation rather than cheating us by putting it off in combos.

Yes, they look nice in those combinations, but how many times do you really finish a string to the end? CC2 can go ahead and do something interesting/flashy in them combos, but they're playing us for fools if they think we're satisfied with jutsu combos rather than jutsu themselves.. The battle would be more in depth if there were jutsu variation rather than jutsu in combos.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Si Style said:


> His combos should use his duel swords, as ninja storm 3 seems to love weapon combos.
> 
> His jutsu should be a dust laser, but I'd actually love it if he could leave them standing in the arena for people to walk into, like traps. But his charged jutsu fires them at the opponent.
> 
> ...



what u described looks almost like this
[YOUTUBE]Z_Q2lbgRJmQ[/YOUTUBE]

both mus reforming would be like shodai appearing infront of the explosion. still your ideas i ve seen them somewhere,even though they are yours.

edit: I agree with aeion on this one. those combo enders look amazing and all but really in a real match majority of those moves dont get to that part unless u fight dummy cpu. I have said a billion times and forwarded it to their stupid website cut the combos in half and add different forms of it so it can be linked up properly. this is their 4th installment and this babycandy way of mashing O has gotten old. I dont know how people dont point out the big flaws of this game rather new characters seem to be the selling point. 

 I wont be one of the flock of sheep a second time. those new changes 80 percent not being shown will have to very well convince me.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree with Aeion somewhat we do need Jutsu variety but I also feel  combos are better with weak Jutsu in them.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 2, 2012)

The game combo system is too scripted, even with the fact that there is a combo cancel. Now if theres jutsu variety and you can combo from making a KB and then prepping your enemy for an attack from the KB and rasengan great.

The old accel games did this and very well. Naruto with Up button could summon a clone that runs into the enemy. holding down O,naruto would make a clone that henged into a shiruken. I would send a KB forward and then toss a KBed shiruken at the same time. Up UP O henged naruto himself into a shiruken that went towards the enemy. This is diversity. Not the shit that ppl are been spoon-fed and are eating it without questioning where it came from.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 2, 2012)

slickcat said:


> edit: I agree with aeion on this one. those combo enders look amazing and all but really in a real match majority of those moves dont get to that part unless u fight dummy cpu. I have said a billion times and forwarded it to their stupid website cut the combos in half and add different forms of it so it can be linked up properly. this is their 4th installment and this babycandy way of mashing O has gotten old. I dont know how people dont point out the big flaws of this game rather new characters seem to be the selling point.
> 
> I wont be one of the flock of sheep a second time. those new changes 80 percent not being shown will have to very well convince me.



This. That's what I'm trying to get at.

I mean, it's not _terrible,_ it can just be improved.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I agree with Aeion somewhat we do need Jutsu variety but I also feel  combos are better with weak Jutsu in them.



Bravo, young chap. You have come far


----------



## Jaga (Dec 2, 2012)

alternate characters wishlist. i'd want road to ninja character to be in.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 3, 2012)

I want Menma and Shizuka!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 3, 2012)

Si Style said:


> His combos should use his duel swords, as ninja storm 3 seems to love weapon combos.
> 
> His jutsu should be a dust laser, but I'd actually love it if he could leave them standing in the arena for people to walk into, like traps. But his charged jutsu fires them at the opponent.
> 
> ...


the splitting jutsu makes Muu weaker.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 3, 2012)

A countdown ( 3 days and 18hrs left ), with an exclusive offer for French Naruto fans and players.
I'm curious about this offer. 
I also hope a european release date at the end of that countdown.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 3, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> the splitting jutsu makes Muu weaker.



Cheers, all my parade needed was someone to piss on it


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 3, 2012)

Jak said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Adding jutsu to the end of combos is one of the coolest things they have done. It's better to have them in combos instead of not having them at all.
> 
> Storm 1 combos are bland as hell lol.



I concur.



slickcat said:


> The game combo system is too scripted, even with the fact that there is a combo cancel. Now if theres jutsu variety and you can combo from making a KB and then prepping your enemy for an attack from the KB and rasengan great.
> 
> The old accel games did this and very well. Naruto with Up button could summon a clone that runs into the enemy. holding down O,naruto would make a clone that henged into a shiruken. I would send a KB forward and then toss a KBed shiruken at the same time. Up UP O henged naruto himself into a shiruken that went towards the enemy. This is diversity. Not the shit that ppl are been spoon-fed and are eating it without questioning where it came from.



Exacta!



Jaga said:


> alternate characters wishlist. i'd want road to ninja character to be in.



Most of those are a give (i.e. Edo Akatsuki and Flak Jacket Konoha 11)

Do want Menma, though


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 3, 2012)

Europe got collectors editions for Storm 2,Gens and now Storm 3. On top of the that France the country full of the worst Storm players get an exclusive offer?
Didn't they say most of the feedback comes from the US? Why don't we get a deal?
Hopefully its not a big deal though and maybe some new gameplay will be shown.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 3, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Didn't they say most of the feedback comes from the US? Why don't we get a deal?


Because France is the second manga market after Japan ?
Because Naruto DVD and manga are best seller in France ?
Because Cyberconnect2 always come with world exclusive contents and playable demo during Japan Expo in Paris for every Storm game since three years ?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 3, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I concur.
> 
> Exacta!



You know you're agreeing with two opposing ideas, right? 



Fullazare said:


> Because France is the second manga market after Japan ?
> Because Naruto DVD and manga are best seller in France ?
> *Because Cyberconnect2 always come with world exclusive contents and playable demo during Japan Expo in Paris for every Storm game since three years ?*



This doesn't answer the question... lol


----------



## -JT- (Dec 4, 2012)

No wonder the French have such a strong sense of la joie de vivre.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> This doesn't answer the question... lol


It's a part of the explaination.
If Hiroshi Matsuyama comes in France every year early july with exclusive trailers and playable demo, there is a reason.
So that countdown is a logical bonus for us I think.

But don't misunderstand my words, I'm just happy Namco Banda? and Cyberconnect2 reward us this way, for all the support France and Europe provide to the manga, games and other Naruto stuff.
I suppose this will be a preorder bonus, not a big deal. But I'm sensitive to that attention.

Wait and see what will happen at the end of this countdown.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 4, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> On top of the that France the country full of the worst Storm players get an exclusive offer?



Oh dear I can't neg you again for ur ignorance..can someone do me a favor pls- Lil B


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 4, 2012)

fucking finally i was able to pre-order this baby

soon
SOON


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You know you're agreeing with two opposing ideas, right?
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't answer the question... lol



They aren't really opposing. One said that combos at the end are better than shitty combos with no jutsu. Storm 1 combos were indeed bland as hell. I agree with that.

On the other hand, the other brought up the Narutimate Accel style of incorporating actual jutsu into the combos and button combinations. I prefer the latter. I do not mind the former, however. Jutsu at the end of combos is better than no jutsu in combos at all, in my opinion.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2012)

Again, people seem to be misunderstanding the point.. The issue wasn't the fact that jutsu in combos were bad.. it was that they're were sneaking jutsu in combos rather than _giving the jutsu to the characters themselves._

But eh, to each their own


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Again, people seem to be misunderstanding the point.. The issue wasn't the fact that jutsu in combos were bad.. it was that they're were sneaking jutsu in combos rather than _giving the jutsu to the characters themselves._
> 
> But eh, to each their own



I get what you're saying, but the thing is that I'm not indignant about the former fact. I'm rather complacent about them sneaking in jutsus into combos, honestly. I would love for them to give more jutusus to characters, but I certainly don't mind them "sneaking" in jutsu into combos as they've done. Your suggestion would be a welcome addition, but not having it doesn't take anything away from the games for me at least. As I view it, it beats the hell out of the Storm 1 combos (yes, I'm "settling for less" as you might see it...I don't really care as I don't expect too much gameplay-wise out of the Storm series. Raising my expectations won't change some rather rudimentary inevitabilities about the game's development and even that of future projects for the Naruto franchise).


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 4, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I get what you're saying, but the thing is that I'm not indignant about the former fact. I'm rather complacent about them sneaking in jutsus into combos, honestly. I would love for them to give more jutusus to characters, but I certainly don't mind them "sneaking" in jutsu into combos as they've done. Your suggestion would be a welcome addition, but not having it doesn't take anything away from the games for me at least. As I view it, it beats the hell out of the Storm 1 combos (yes, I'm "settling for less" as you might see it...I don't really care as I don't expect too much gameplay-wise out of the Storm series. Raising my expectations won't change some rather rudimentary inevitabilities about the game's development and even that of future projects for the Naruto franchise).



But, dear Hiroshi, excluding jutsu from combos or "reverting back to Storm 1 combos" was never a suggestion that I proclaimed. That seems to be quite the portion of your argument.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 4, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But, dear Hiroshi, excluding jutsu from combos or "reverting back to Storm 1 combos" was never a suggestion that I proclaimed. That seems to be quite the portion of your argument.



I think there's been a miscommunication here. I never suggested that you proclaimed that we revert back to Storm 1 combos at all. I doubt ANYONE wants that. However, I'm just saying that I don't feel it worth my time to ask for more in this regard (whereas you guys wish to, which is fine with me honestly...you can make the demands and I'll chill here...I don't like investing effort in such pursuits anyway). 
So I'm fine with either suggestion, really.


----------



## Vash (Dec 4, 2012)

Amazon seem to only have the Naruto special edition... I wanted the Sasuke one


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2012)

Hm, now, based on the latest chapter, I wonder how much information CC2 receives from future development of these chapters, because I'm seeing stuff in the game months earlier than what's being introduced in the manga right now


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 5, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hm, now, based on the latest chapter, I wonder how much information CC2 receives from future development of these chapters, because I'm seeing stuff in the game months earlier than what's being introduced in the manga right now



Such as......? Hmm


----------



## -JT- (Dec 5, 2012)

Like what?  Are the Sarutobi Clan playable?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> Such as......? Hmm





-JT- said:


> Like what?  Are the Sarutobi Clan playable?



No, it's just.. When this game was introduced how many months back and we saw footage of the Kyuubi Attack Boss Battle, we saw a bunch of Konoha nin fighting Kurama.. and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



_just like in the war,_ Hiruzen was commanding them all to use the same attack through telepathy with Inoichi...

Like "All fire users, use Fireball Jutsu now!"

It seems too coincidental to be by chance..  

Or better yet...

*4:00 - 4:30*

[YOUTUBE]217GqjeQELE[/YOUTUBE]


Look somewhat familiar?


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 5, 2012)

Jak said:


> Amazon seem to only have the Naruto special edition... I wanted the Sasuke one


Assuming you're from the United Kingdom, Zavvi stock the Sasuke edition.


----------



## Vash (Dec 6, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Assuming you're from the United Kingdom, Zavvi stock the Sasuke edition.



You sir, are a good man


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 7, 2012)

Another countdown appears ahah. Namco Banda?


----------



## Athruz (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm already bored of the lack of news.

Something new on this thing already? since Ginkaku & Kinkaku reveal?


----------



## Si Style (Dec 7, 2012)

Athruz said:


> I'm already bored of the lack of news.
> 
> Something new on this thing already? since Ginkaku & Kinkaku reveal?



There's not likely to be anything new for a good few weeks - No new character reveals until the anime is back on track, which is about a month. Maybe gameplay revelations, but that'll be it.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 7, 2012)

Athruz said:


> I'm already bored of the lack of news.
> 
> Something new on this thing already? since Ginkaku & Kinkaku reveal?



Go outside, talk to people, naruto shouldn't be the only thing- Lil B


----------



## Random (Dec 7, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Go outside, talk to people, naruto shouldn't be the only thing- Lil B



Well that was unnecessarily rude


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 7, 2012)

Random said:


> Well that was unnecessarily rude



Agree.

The real Based God would not be pleased


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 7, 2012)

Random said:


> Well that was unnecessarily rude



Oh yeah, I 4got to say pls- Lil B


----------



## G (Dec 7, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Oh yeah, I 4got to say pls- Lil B



          .


----------



## -JT- (Dec 7, 2012)

Luffin da bantahhhhhhh


----------



## Random (Dec 7, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Oh yeah, I 4got to say pls- Lil B



That's better


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 7, 2012)

Random said:


> That's better



Agree.

The real Based God would be pleased


----------



## Vash (Dec 7, 2012)

Manners cost nothing. Good job guys


----------



## Athruz (Dec 8, 2012)

Good job interpreting my lack of interest in this game as boredom inside real life. 
Remind me to rep if you will. 

But really, it kind of makes me curious whether CC2 actually has nothing to show or is keeping pretty much everything as aces in their sleeves...
well, you can see how active it has made this thread.


----------



## Vash (Dec 8, 2012)

Was CC2 the same way with Storm 2? I can't remember


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 8, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Agree.
> 
> The real Based God would be pleased



Wat? You think The BasedGod dnt lik anime?- Lil B


----------



## -JT- (Dec 9, 2012)

I... am lost


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 9, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Wat? You think The BasedGod dnt lik anime?- Lil B



...Wat 



Athruz said:


> Good job interpreting my lack of interest in this game as boredom inside real life.
> Remind me to rep if you will.
> 
> But really, it kind of makes me curious whether CC2 actually has nothing to show or is keeping pretty much everything as aces in their sleeves...
> well, you can see how active it has made this thread.



Yeah I feel the same.. The game's seeming a bit lackluster at the moment.. CC2 isn't doing a good job keeping the momentum up for hype of the game.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 9, 2012)

Aeion said:


> ...Wat



U kep callin me fake nd its disreswpectful- Lil B


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> **You *kept *calling* me fake **and *it's *disrespectful*- Lil B



Couldn't resist


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 9, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> U kep callin me fake nd its disreswpectful- Lil B



Nah brah I believe you. Gotta spread dat california love  - Tupac


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry if old:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDdMNAjtHrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 9, 2012)

Old- Lil B


----------



## -JT- (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool- -JT-


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 9, 2012)

Wut is going on?- Butō


----------



## Vash (Dec 9, 2012)

- Jak


----------



## Dolohov27 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yolo ?- Dolo


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 9, 2012)

The double jump is new to me


----------



## Random (Dec 10, 2012)

You messed up the flow Aeion! -Random


----------



## Si Style (Dec 10, 2012)

Is this really what this thread has been reduced to...

...- Si Style


----------



## G (Dec 10, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> U kep callin me fake nd its disreswpectful- Lil B



I have my doubts about this guy.....


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 10, 2012)

G said:


> I have my doubts about this guy.....



thanks- Lil B


----------



## -JT- (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh guys, I love you all


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 10, 2012)

Random said:


> You messed up the flow Aeion! -Random



I used Quick Reply while I was on the previous page and didn't notice 



LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> thanks- Lil B



Nah, I saw this guy on NarutoBase's forums one time. He seemed like he migrated here


----------



## -JT- (Dec 10, 2012)

You're slacking, Aeion


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 11, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Nah, I saw this guy on NarutoBase's forums one time. He seemed like he migrated here



Wats tht- Lil B


----------



## Foxve (Dec 11, 2012)

Since nothing new has been released so far, let's talk about the previous games. Did anyone else find it pointless in storm 2 the gathering of items aside from quests? I never used items like attack pills and stuff in adventure mode and online only the explosion tags and balls were really used.

Also, the point of catching birds aside from the quest or (depending or your taste) mini game?


----------



## Athruz (Dec 11, 2012)

Does anyone else find most of Ultimate Ninja 5's jutsu not only more epic, but visually better than many of storm 2/ gens?


----------



## G (Dec 11, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Wats tht- Lil B


Aeion did you mean this:


----------



## -JT- (Dec 11, 2012)

Random question, but does Neji's mid air Rotation during his air combo still act as a defence as well? i.e. if a support was to attack from afar while Neji is combo-ing his opponent would he be protected?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 11, 2012)

G said:


> Aeion did you mean this:



Fake based account!! Theirs many pple who try to impersonate Lil B but cnt copy The BasedGod thx 4 showin me this- Lil B


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2012)

I am only waiting for the reveal of the members of Taka with cloaks and Akatsuki cloaks. Cant believe they did not have them in the past game, but this time they will most likely happen.
At least my suggestion was passed to the developers via twitter


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2012)

-JT- said:


> You're slacking, Aeion



I be slipping. I need to get back my game 



G said:


> Aeion did you mean this:



Yeeeeaaaah, that one. Good eye.



LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Fake based account!! Theirs many pple who try to impersonate Lil B but cnt copy The BasedGod thx 4 showin me this- Lil B



I don't know... the similarities are too obvious 



Foxve said:


> Since nothing new has been released so far, let's talk about the previous games. Did anyone else find it pointless in storm 2 the gathering of items aside from quests? I never used items like attack pills and stuff in adventure mode and online only the explosion tags and balls were really used.
> 
> Also, the point of catching birds aside from the quest or (depending or your taste) mini game?



I always collected all them little trinklets and crack balls. I tried to get every reward possible, not just trophies. Substitutions, ninja tools, etc. I'm all about customization 

But yeah, that bird catching game pissed the shit out of me.



-JT- said:


> Random question, but does Neji's mid air Rotation during his air combo still act as a defence as well? i.e. if a support was to attack from afar while Neji is combo-ing his opponent would he be protected?



I don't know...  I know that Pein's ground combo including Shinra Tensei kind of acted as a shield when you subbed it and tried to attack him too soon... It could be the same process for Neji, but only for combos. I'm sure jutsu would send him flying.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 11, 2012)

Even though you people hate me but I found out something really bad so could you be nicer to me?


----------



## Random (Dec 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Even though you people hate me but I found out something really bad so could you be nicer to me?



So you are gonna try to bribe us to be nicer to you? I mean, I don't hate you, but if I did, I would hate you even more right now.


----------



## Vash (Dec 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Even though you people hate me but I found out something really bad so could you be nicer to me?



I don't think anyone actually hates you lol. You just annoy when you seem to think what you want > What other people want. But sorry about the bad news


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeh basically got GF that lives in England that was suppose to move here next year. Found out bad news.
She has a hole in her Heart and she said she probably has a 40% chance of living. She found out in hospital today.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Even though you people hate me but I found out something really bad so could you be nicer to me?



Aww, Flames of Youth actually cares about other peoples' opinions. You've come far, little one 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yeh basically got GF that lives in England that was suppose to move here next year. Found out bad news.
> She has a hole in her Heart and she said she probably has a 40% chance of living. She found out in hospital today.



Hot daaaaaamn. :amazed Alright well on a semi-serious note, that is a... serious issue. Well Mr. Youth, with all due respect, I am sincerely sorry for your troubles. I hope your darling gets better soon with a successful surgery (if she's going through it?) or treatment of some kind.

Always remember, we're here for you, man/woman. If you need to talk, you can talk to your Storm 3 thread-dwelling jester friends. Or kid's help phone


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah part of the reason I act the way I do is because its either be annoying or let the depression come out and the last time I did that I got sent to the school councilor for admitting im suicidal.
Btw I am a guy.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, _Mr._ Youth, if you have a legitimate reason for your "annoyance", then it is accepted among us. We have grown used to it in a healthy fashion anyways, so release yourself and set your urges free 

Again, my brah, if there is anything bothering you, Mr. Aeion will give you all the e-councilling you need until you're ready to face the cyber-world once again


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 11, 2012)

Aeion is such a bro. 

Hope your GF gets well, Flames
Life can be a bitch some times.


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 11, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Even though you people hate me but I found out something really bad so could you be nicer to me?



I dnt hate you, you just spread a lot of negativity to my french friends- Lil B


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah thanks everybody she's suppose to go to the hospital again Friday.


----------



## Athruz (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn, that's sad to hear, bro. 
My best condolences.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 12, 2012)

Hope things work out for you and your gal, Flames 

And Aeion, if only *I* could be as good a friend as you


----------



## Random (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea, Aeion is cool beans. 

Sorry for the bad news FoY.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

On a lighter note it looks like we'll be getting at least 5 DLC costumes for Naruto (Goku and Samurai included). So we should be learning about three more soon. If we get another cosplay for him I think Luffy would be perfect. A flak jacket with the Shinobi Alliance headband would be another good DLC outfit for him.


----------



## Random (Dec 12, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> On a lighter note it looks like we'll be getting at least 5 DLC costumes for Naruto (Goku and Samurai included). So we should be learning about three more soon. If we get another cosplay for him I think Luffy would be perfect. A flak jacket with the Shinobi Alliance headband would be another good DLC outfit for him.



I actually think the Luffy outfit would look good on Naruto.

While we are at it, might as well get an Ichigo outfit for Naruto


----------



## G (Dec 12, 2012)

I personally never play as Naruto in these games, i think he's boring.
That's why I think he shouldn't be the only one getting new costumes.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

G said:


> I personally never play as Naruto in these games, i think he's boring.
> That's why I think he shouldn't be the only one getting new costumes.


I quite like playing as him, but I almost never use Team 7 as a team (the almost is there because story mode makes you use Team 7).

Anyway I'm sure other characters will get alternate outfits too. It's just Naruto as the main character makes sense to be the one with the extra DLC costumes.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 12, 2012)

G said:


> I personally never play as Naruto in these games, i think he's boring.
> That's why I think he shouldn't be the only one getting new costumes.



I think everybody on the roster could use some extra love on the movelist and costumes side. We've talked about this before so many times you'd think CC2 would pay a bit more attention to it. They do pay attention to newer characters who are appearing for the first time, but that's about it. There should be some revisions to every character that's been around for 2 or 3 Storm games, not just Naruto or a select few who get a new Jutsu or Ougi.  I mean character-specific changes that should be for game-related reasons, not just a few things to coincide with changes in the story canon.



Gaiash said:


> I quite like playing as him, but I almost never use Team 7 as a team (the almost is there because story mode makes you use Team 7).
> 
> Anyway I'm sure other characters will get alternate outfits too. It's just Naruto as the main character makes sense to be the one with the extra DLC costumes.


I use whoever is useful to me, I think I've gotten past using every character for their respective teams. It was fun around Storm 1 and Storm 2 initially, but yeah it is not that great anymore.

Naruto/Kakuzu/Neji ftw!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 12, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Aeion is such a bro.





-JT- said:


> And Aeion, if only *I* could be as good a friend as you





Random said:


> Yea, Aeion is cool beans.



Aw, you fellas are swell 



G said:


> I personally never play as Naruto in these games, i think he's boring.
> That's why I think he shouldn't be the only one getting new costumes.



I agree 100%. I've noticed that only Naruto is getting all the hot stuff for no apparent reason. Yeah, he's the main character, but there are (according to CC2) "Over 1000000 playable characters!" So why give all the costumes to Naruto? Some of them I understand, Goku costume, yeah. But for what reason is he getting a Samurai costume? Can Hidan get a Grim Reaper costume?


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I agree 100%. I've noticed that only Naruto is getting all the hot stuff for no apparent reason. Yeah, he's the main character, but there are (according to CC2) "Over 1000000 playable characters!" So why give all the costumes to Naruto? Some of them I understand, Goku costume, yeah. But for what reason is he getting a Samurai costume? Can Hidan get a Grim Reaper costume?


To be fair these are DLC costumes.


----------



## Random (Dec 12, 2012)

Aeion said:


> *Can Hidan get a Grim Reaper costume?*



That would be so epic


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 12, 2012)

Rock Lee jumpsuits for everybody!
Dat Rock Lee jumpsuit Tsunade.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 12, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rock Lee jumpsuits for everybody!
> Dat Rock Lee jumpsuit Tsunade.


This I can get behind.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2012)

Random said:


> That would be so epic



I should actually submit that to their feedback page


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm still hoping for Naruto in a princess costume


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Can Hidan get a Grim Reaper costume?



Actually that's a good idea!

How about give every single character an alternate costume fitting their fighting style / weapons used in battle or their personality!

? Hidan - Grim Reaper 
? Lee - Bruce Lee 
? Ai (Raikage) - Wrestler, Hulk Hogan 
? Sasuke - Samurai 

I would love that


----------



## Random (Dec 13, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Actually that's a good idea!
> 
> How about give every single character an alternate costume fitting their fighting style / weapons used in battle or their personality!
> 
> ...



The problem with that would be getting the rights to the Bruce Lee and Hulk Hogan costumes (although I don't know why you would give the Raikage a Hulk Hogan costume anyway)


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 13, 2012)

Random said:


> The problem with that would be getting the rights to the Bruce Lee and Hulk Hogan costumes (although I don't know why you would give the Raikage a Hulk Hogan costume anyway)



Yeah, true about the rights and we all know that they won't get it!

Raikage fights like a wrestler and having an outfit that resembles the one Hogan uses would be cool *IMO* 

----

When is the next time we will get a new info/scan/trailer? does anyone know that or?!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2012)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Yeah, true about the rights and we all know that they won't get it!
> 
> Raikage fights like a wrestler and having an outfit that resembles the one Hogan uses would be cool *IMO*
> 
> ...



Actually you're right. Raikage represents a wrestler, but not Hulk Hogan. Apparently there's a character from Street Fighter who uses the _exact_ same moves as Raikage (Laiger Bomb, Lariat, Double Lariat, under different names, obviously). And seeing as its origins is Japanese, it seems more likely.


----------



## Random (Dec 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Actually you're right. Raikage represents a wrestler, but not Hulk Hogan. Apparently there's a character from Street Fighter who uses the _exact_ same moves as Raikage (Laiger Bomb, Lariat, Double Lariat, under different names, obviously). And seeing as its origins is Japanese, it seems more likely.



I believe you are talking about Sagat, because he uses moves like Tiger Bomb and other things with "Tiger" put in front of them. He isn't really a wrestler though, his fighting style is more MMA.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 13, 2012)

Random said:


> I believe you are talking about Sagat, because he uses moves like Tiger Bomb and other things with "Tiger" put in front of them. He isn't really a wrestler though, his fighting style is more MMA.



Yeeeeah, himmm. I saw some video of him compared to Raikage and their moves were awfully similar. I guess Raikage is more of an MMA-like character then, my mistake.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 13, 2012)

Sasuke should have a Ben Tennyson costume as his english VA voice both of them.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 13, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Actually you're right. Raikage represents a wrestler, but not Hulk Hogan. Apparently there's a character from Street Fighter who uses the _exact_ same moves as Raikage (Laiger Bomb, Lariat, Double Lariat, under different names, obviously). And seeing as its origins is Japanese, it seems more likely.


 ? Well I don't literally mean Hulk Hogan himself as an alternate outfit, but Hulk Hogans outfit  My choice of wrestler is because Hulk Hogan is the one I remember the most and as the best  I don't follow Wrestling so I don't know who the best is or who is better than Hogan 



Aeion said:


> Yeeeeah, himmm. I saw some video of him compared to Raikage and their moves were awfully similar. I guess Raikage is more of an MMA-like character then, my mistake.


 ? Imo he fights more like a wrestler, his Lariat, Raiga Bomb and the kick he is about to give Sasuke before Gaara interrupts looks like the moves in the videos below!

I'm sure there are other moves which resembles Raikages moves better, but these are the ones I found!
? 
? 
? 
Ps: And ofcourse Raikages attacks looks more furious!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 13, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Sasuke should have a Ben Tennyson costume as his english VA voice both of them.



Sasuke should have an England from Hetalia costume because his Jap VA voices both of them


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 13, 2012)

So the Juubi is missing its 2 strongest Bijuu and yet it's Bijuu Bombs reach miles above the clouds.
Imagine the Sage who solo'd the full power Juubi.
Now I want the Sage in Storm 4.


----------



## Random (Dec 13, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Sasuke should have an England from Hetalia costume because his Jap VA voices both of them



Sasuke should have a Patrokolos costume from Soul Calibur 5 because his English voice actor voices him too.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 14, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Sasuke should have a Ben Tennyson costume as his english VA voice both of them.





-JT- said:


> Sasuke should have an England from Hetalia costume because his Jap VA voices both of them





Random said:


> Sasuke should have a Patrokolos costume from Soul Calibur 5 because his English voice actor voices him too.



Sasuke should have star shaped sunglasses and a giant drill on his Susano'o because...

...Ahh, nevermind


----------



## creative (Dec 14, 2012)

did they change the ultimate jutsus or what? I kinda prefer the way shit looked so epic that jutsus took place in another plane of existence. ultimate ninja feels.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2012)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Sasuke should have star shaped sunglasses and a giant drill on his Susano'o because...
> 
> ...Ahh, nevermind


Sasuke isn't man enough to handle that, I'm afraid.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Athruz (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh CC2. I never expected full Bijuu awakenings!


----------



## Si Style (Dec 14, 2012)

Well that's just aces!

Does anyone else have trouble visualising a giant horse on one of the stages?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 14, 2012)

OMG I woke up to this! 
Full Bijuu awakening too! 

Well looks like im preordering!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 14, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke isn't man enough to handle that, I'm afraid.



I... I don't get it  Who does Sasuke's Susanoo look like with a drill and glasses?



Jaga said:


>



Awesome  Me gon' solo with Utakata


----------



## slickcat (Dec 14, 2012)

Damn now thats a delightful xmas present. Characters do sell the game. Ah well next yr


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


>



YEEEEEEEESS FINALLY!! BIGGEST REVEAL FOR STORM 3 SO FAR 
*MANGA SPOILERS*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Waiting for Uchiha Madara Edo Tensei


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 14, 2012)

holy shit we've also got a non-canon Shukaku Gaara!? This is absolutely amazing news!


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


>



f'in awesome

Now I want the Edo Kage


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 14, 2012)

YAYYYYYYY FOR THE JINCHURIKI REVELATION!!!! 6 more character slots confirmed!!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

And for the costume debate, Tenten should get CHUN LI as an alternate costume.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


>



really awesome of epicness.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 14, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> YAYYYYYYY FOR THE JINCHURIKI REVELATION!!!! 6 more character slots confirmed!!!! AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> And for the costume debate, Tenten should get CHUN LI as an alternate costume.


Seven. We're getting a Jinchuuriki Gaara too. 

If we don't get these costumes then there's no justice in the world:


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Seven. We're getting a Jinchuuriki Gaara too.
> 
> If we don't get these costumes then there's no justice in the world:



those costumes are lame.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 14, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> those costumes are lame.


Well that's all up to opinion however failing that I would like them to have some kind of common-costume, it would be nice to see.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaruka;45544314[B said:
			
		

> ]holy shit we've also got a non-canon Shukaku Gaara[/B]!? This is absolutely amazing news!


well he had Shukaku during his battle with Deidara ,he just never used it in the anime/manga but in Storm 2 he used Shukaku head for a tailed beast bomb against Deidara.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 14, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I... I don't get it  Who does Sasuke's Susanoo look like with a drill and glasses?


I take it you've never watched TTGL? Watch it, then get back to me. 

Epic update though, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 14, 2012)

Excuse me everyone, I'd just like to say *FUCK YEAH!*



Thank you for your time... :sweat


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 14, 2012)

Now I'm jumping to conclusions, but if the Jins are all playable, wouldn't the Kages and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Edo Tensei Madara be included as well, storywise? Naruto faces both Kages and Madara before he comes into clash with Tobi and the Jins.




Then again, included does not equal playable. Details, details.
Either way, awesome news! Looking forward to test out Yugito and Roshi in particular.


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Now I'm jumping to conclusions, but if the Jins are all playable, wouldn't the Kages and
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He did face some of the Kages before hand, but he didn't face Madara until after the Jins, I believe.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 14, 2012)

Random said:


> He did face some of the Kages before hand, but he didn't face Madara until after the Jins, I believe.


Nope. He didn't do much fighting with Madara but he was there when the Kage started their fight and as soon as that clone disappeared he bumped into Tobi and the Jinchuuriki.


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2012)

Gonna play as Fu.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Dec 14, 2012)

Jinchuriki in Storm 3. Fuck yes! :WOW  

Here's to Roshi going Ape on everything!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 14, 2012)

BEST NEWS EVER!!! Utakata, Yagura and Roshi are gonna be my home boys


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Dec 14, 2012)

Random said:


> He did face some of the Kages before hand, but he didn't face Madara until after the Jins, I believe.


That's true. I hope that minor skirmish he was involved in counts for something.


----------



## Random (Dec 14, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Nope. He didn't do much fighting with Madara but he was there when the Kage started their fight and as soon as that clone disappeared he bumped into Tobi and the Jinchuuriki.



Oh ok, I forgot that. My bad.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess this confirms bijuu mode naruto. if all bijuus are playable


----------



## Reyes (Dec 14, 2012)

Jubbi maybe......at least maybe gedo mazo?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


>





Can't wait till a HD scan comes out. Really like how they settled up everyone there with their Bijuus standing behind them. Epic.

And well, looking at how they just literally confirmed 6 new characters (not counting this "Storm 2 Shukaku Gaara" because he isn't exactly a new character) in one scan I am feeling pretty confident that both KinGin brothers and specially the Seven Swordsmen are playable. It appears CC2 has found this to be a much more quickier and practical way to announce their progress on most of the new characters: instead of publishing many scans, just put all those that belong to a certain group as playable by default.

Think about it. None of the Swordsmen recieved individual scans, neither the KinGin brothers. Not even Edo Deidara and Sasori. It's because they make up a certain type of "team" or "faction", they are all related by something and therefore aren't featured in their scan without their companion(s). 

First we have the Swordsmen, checked by belonging to Kiri's elite in Kenjutsu. Then the KinGin duo, they're brothers, the "two shining lights of Kumo" and also their greatest criminals, etc. Next Deidara and Sasori, plain easy, they are artists. Just look at that Rookies scan we got a couple of weeks ago, all in their Konoha vests. And now they just added the remaining but new playable Jins in 1 scan.

Most likely CC2 will confirm Itachi and Nagato in the same format, with one scan and the same goes to the past Edo Kages. 



slickcat said:


> I guess this confirms bijuu mode naruto. if all bijuus are playable



Perhaps. For now I am leaning more to Bijuu Mode being treated as a bonus mode/an Awakening for KCM Naruto and you'll only be able to fully use it during the storyline. i.e. against the Bijuus and Tobi/Obito, if they are willing to cover to that part. Kinda like in Storm 2, where you beat the crap out of Pain with KN6.

But seeing them confirm the Jinchuurikis even though the anime still hasn't reach that part of the manga, I think its a good sign of them covering this game till 598/599.



Jaruka said:


> Seven. We're getting a Jinchuuriki Gaara too.
> 
> If we don't get these costumes then there's no justice in the world:



I wouldn't mind those costumes. And look at that, they based their scan concept art from this cover of last year.  

In the same way, I hope in a future Storm game we can have access to these ones:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asjofnbDBSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 14, 2012)

Very odd. I just bought this and apparently it releases three months before the game:


----------



## Olivia (Dec 14, 2012)

It's amazing to see all the Jinchuriki playable. I believe this essentially confirms BM Naruto, since he can't turn into his Biju, but his mode is the closest he'll get.

Also hopefully, since this battle takes place after Madara appears, he, along with Tobi (and of course the Trollkage) will be playable.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 14, 2012)

Wait, so Tailed Beast Nardo w/ Kurama shroud or regular Kurama? 

I'm guessing it's the former, but they didn't show him in the scan..


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 14, 2012)

Perhaps we get *another* Naruto, wouldn't that be fun! Also, is the general assumption here that we wont get a new Gaara? I'm pretty sure we will get one with a Shukaku awakening.


----------



## Vash (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Very odd. I just bought this and apparently it releases three months before the game:



I want one 

------

Are people really surprised the Jinchuriki are playable?


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2012)

nice that the jins are playable roshi should be fun to use and maybe BM naruto will be in it as the jins are. and if the jins are playable madara should be as well he appeared before the jins fought.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 14, 2012)

Jaga said:


>


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Monna (Dec 15, 2012)

Are they really playable? With that stupid beat-em-up mode in this game, it's hard to believe anything.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 15, 2012)

Jaga said:


>







Jaruka said:


> Seven. We're getting a Jinchuuriki Gaara too.
> 
> If we don't get these costumes then there's no justice in the world:



If those costumes are included, I'm pre-paying for this game 



Linkdarkside said:


> those costumes are lame.



Always the downer 



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asjofnbDBSQ[/YOUTUBE]



I love that ending. I always wondered why Naruto's taijutsu skill is never nearly as refined in the actual manga and anime as it is in the endings. He kicks ass in those endings 
Kishimoto should watch them a few times.


----------



## Random (Dec 15, 2012)

You mean to say that there is actual taijutsu in this series (that isn't done by Rock Lee or Guy)?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 15, 2012)

It shows Utakata and Yugito's Jutsu. (Look at artwork you see normal eyes)
There will be a demo at Jump Festa with playable Jinchuriki.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 15, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It shows Utakata and Yugito's Jutsu. (*Look at artwork you see normal eyes*)
> There will be a demo at Jump Festa with playable Jinchuriki.


yeah most likelly their edo end up as costume they never used any Sharingan or rinnegan jutsus.


----------



## Random (Dec 15, 2012)

I personally see no reason to give them Edo costumes. The only thing that would change is the eyes. But then again, if they Jins are in the story mode, they would have to have the Edo eyes anyway


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see Fu.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2012)

Would be nice if the Jin's had there own story's in the game. But yeah, would love to play as them. 

Kushina?  

Also, have they said anything more pertaining to the "choice factor" in the game's story mode?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 15, 2012)

The chinchuuriki being playable is REALLY awesome.

My hype went from 0/10 to 7.5/10


----------



## creative (Dec 15, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I love that ending. I always wondered why Naruto's taijutsu skill is never nearly as refined in the actual manga and anime as it is in the endings. He kicks ass in those endings
> Kishimoto should watch them a few times.



if naruto fought with a fraction of power displayed in his games, the ODB would be tripping ballsack.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 15, 2012)

I think the Bijuu might be seperate characters from the Jins. If you look at the avatars of the 3 and 4 Tails fighting you'll notice that it's of them, not of their Jins. I don't remember the avatars changing with Awakenings in Storm 2 (last one I played).


----------



## Foxve (Dec 15, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Can't wait to see Fu.



Dat Fu 

Gonna main her


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 15, 2012)

For the Jinchurriki, I have to decide who I will main. The choice is so difficult to make 

So far, I plan to main Mifune and the 2nd Mizukage.
So I'd like to main Roshi and Yagura, but Utakata seems awesome too 



creative said:


> if naruto fought with a fraction of power displayed in his games, the ODB would be tripping ballsack.



The Naruto Games are OP as fuck. Unlike the manga, game Naruto actually has impressive mid tiers. Hell, even the low tiers are impressive (pretty much every character has at least city-block DC).

Sakura makes craters in cliffs.
Neji busts hills with Vacuum Palm
Pre-Skip Lee was Massively Hypersonic IIRC
Gai apparently moves so fast that he can step on the particles in the air.
TenTen...I won't even say anything. She has some ridiculous strength feats 
Chouji is easily multi-block+
Pretty sure Shino is casually Town level+ and he can compress his bugs
Gaara is pretty much the same...
Temari creates storms and F-5 Tornadoes

And those are pretty much the mid-tiers. 

Base Itachi's Fireball is practically a casually Island level Nuke.
Deidara is pretty much the same.
Tsunade is among the most impressive.  She made a volcano miles away erupt just be punching a character into the volcanic mountain. Then, she can split the ground in half and pull the ground back together with her bare hands.

And of course, let's not forget the First Hokage, who stood at the epicenter of an attack that wiped out several hills/mountains on the horizon 

Accel Naruto is the shit. I miss those over-the-top ougis.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 15, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> And of course, let's not forget the First Hokage, who stood at the epicenter of an attack that wiped out several hills/mountains on the horizon
> 
> Accel Naruto is the shit. I miss those over-the-top ougis.



The first Hokage's ougi was the shit. Just when you thought he was done he added something else. And then he blew them the fuck up


----------



## Random (Dec 15, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I think the Bijuu might be seperate characters from the Jins. If you look at the avatars of the 3 and 4 Tails fighting you'll notice that it's of them, not of their Jins. I don't remember the avatars changing with Awakenings in Storm 2 (last one I played).



I highly doubt that. They probably just added that feature in. But you might be right.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 15, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I think the Bijuu might be seperate characters from the Jins. If you look at the avatars of the 3 and 4 Tails fighting you'll notice that it's of them, not of their Jins. I don't remember the avatars changing with Awakenings in Storm 2 (last one I played).


They did, it's just not that many had much different.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 15, 2012)

Jins as playable characters. Goood, gooooood... 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> OMG I woke up to this!
> Full Bijuu awakening too!
> 
> Well looks like im preordering!



If FoY is satisfied, that's how you know CC2 has done a good deed 



Random said:


> You mean to say that there is actual taijutsu in this series (that isn't done by Rock Lee or Guy)?







White Silver King said:


> I think the Bijuu might be seperate characters from the Jins. If you look at the avatars of the 3 and 4 Tails fighting you'll notice that it's of them, not of their Jins. I don't remember the avatars changing with Awakenings in Storm 2 (last one I played).



Nah, Storm1/Storm2 had their characters change avatars when they went into awakening mode. Same goes for Generations


----------



## -JT- (Dec 15, 2012)

Now just gimme Bananarama Tenten


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2012)

I anticipate for high quality pics  and when will we get the trailer from  TGS?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 16, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> I anticipate for high quality pics  and when will we get the trailer from  TGS?


You mean Jump Festa and it will be next weekend.
Also incase you didn't hear there will also be a demo featuring all 9 Jinchuriki.
Woohoo! Han and Fu gameplay!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 16, 2012)

Rinnegan Obito better not use the Jinchuriki as combos. It would suck if they ruined him like that and he should have Gedo Mazo as his ultimate.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 16, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Rinnegan Obito better not use the Jinchuriki as combos. It would suck if they ruined him like that and he should have Gedo Mazo as his ultimate.



What's wrong with them as combos now? The jins are already confirmed playable


----------



## Foxve (Dec 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What's wrong with them as combos now? The jins are already confirmed playable



It kinda would suck. Like how Kabuto's UJ (snake cloak) in NUNSG was just Itachi, Deidera, and Kazuku each using a jutsu with it being over exaggerated. Depends on your taste my friend.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 16, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What's wrong with them as combos now? The jins are already confirmed playable


I want Obito to use his own attacks.


----------



## Random (Dec 16, 2012)

I want Rinnegan Tobi to use the Falcon Knee that he used on Kakashi, maybe as his grab


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 16, 2012)

Hmm this is interesting. If all the Bijuu are playable doesn't that mean BM Naruto is too ? I thought they were working according to the anime ? In the anime we have seen the jins with their new eyes but nothing beyond that. Although they could just add all the Bijuu just for they sake of it and not have it crucial to the story although I hope they make it important. If we do reach that far in the game (and i'd be very surprised if we did) then hopefully KCM Naruto will be his own character and have BM awakening .


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 16, 2012)

As long as Obito's moves don't use explosives, I don't care.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 16, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I want Obito to use his own attacks.


Well either way I doubt we're getting far enough for him to use that name. It sounds odd calling him Obito when talking about him with the mask. Like how we don't call Darth Vader Anakin Skywalker.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well either way I doubt we're getting far enough for him to use that name. It sounds odd calling him Obito when talking about him with the mask. Like how we don't call Darth Vader Anakin Skywalker.


That's exactly how it struck me too 

The issue is whether Obito and Tobi should even be separate characters. The dude has done fuck all anyway.


----------



## Random (Dec 16, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Well either way I doubt we're getting far enough for him to use that name. It sounds odd calling him Obito when talking about him with the mask. Like how we don't call Darth Vader Anakin Skywalker.



Nobody cared who he was until he put on the mask


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2012)

Random said:


> Nobody cared who he was until he put on the mask


My point is when a character assumes a new identity when wearing a mask you think of them as the masked identity while they wear it. So with the mask he's Tobi, without it he's Obito.


----------



## Random (Dec 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> My point is when a character assumes a new identity when wearing a mask you think of them as the masked identity while they wear it. So with the mask he's Tobi, without it he's Obito.



You didn't get the joke


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2012)

Random said:


> You didn't get the joke


Oh right. It was similar enough to what Tobi said about his mask I missed it at first.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2012)

How bleeping awesome would it be to have every costume come with it's own combos for the character and possibly a different or "tweaked" jutsu


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 17, 2012)

Foxve said:


> How bleeping awesome would it be to have every costume come with it's own combos for the character and possibly a different or "tweaked" jutsu


I do think the Konoha 11's war outfits should come with a different ultimate jutsu and their regular outfits can have their Storm 2 ultimate. It'd certainly be good for Shikamaru and Lee who'd look the same anyway.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I do think the Konoha 11's war outfits should come with a different ultimate jutsu and their regular outfits can have their Storm 2 ultimate. It'd certainly be good for Shikamaru and Lee who'd look the same anyway.



Not just their's. But the others like samurai Naruto for example. 

It's actually quite possible since the outfits will be DLC......


----------



## -JT- (Dec 17, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> I do think the Konoha 11's war outfits should come with a different ultimate jutsu and their regular outfits can have their Storm 2 ultimate. It'd certainly be good for Shikamaru and Lee who'd look the same anyway.



Definitely a good idea. Especially seeing as in Generations, virtually all of their younger selves had much more powerful and flashy jutsus than their Shippuden counterparts. The K11 need updated jutsu, whether an old one is just made more explosive and sparkly, or whether they're given something new entirely.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2012)

Screenshots, art of the beasts and jin and when we will expect the trailer:


----------



## Random (Dec 17, 2012)

That artwork of the Jins looks epic


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 17, 2012)

Awesome, the Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Kit shipped today from France. When it arrives are any of you interested enough for me to take a few pictures?


----------



## creative (Dec 17, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Awesome, the Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Kit shipped today from France. When it arrives are any of you interested enough for me to take a few pictures?




sure bro


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 17, 2012)

Seems like Bee got thw Samedaha, at least in the cut scenes! The thing is I don't even remember Killer Bee using his new sword much! If he's getting that in this game, Tenten better get the Bashosen and Kakashi better get Zabuza's sword!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 17, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Screenshots, art of the beasts and jin and when we will expect the trailer:



Dat Utakata!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 17, 2012)

Can't wait to use that awesome Mizukage/Jin Yagura :33 My favourite jin.

Also, did we already establish that free roam is potentially in this game again? Or am I late...? 



Jaruka said:


> Awesome, the Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 Kit shipped today from France. When it arrives are any of you interested enough for me to take a few pictures?



Why, by alll means, yess 

What does that pack even consist of?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Screenshots, art of the beasts and jin and when we will expect the trailer:



does any one have the artwork whit not the stupid saiyan island trademark?


----------



## PhrygianMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

The other sequels in this series were to similar to the original Storm to be worth buying. This will hopefully be more unique, but i kinda doubt it.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 17, 2012)

PhrygianMaster said:


> The other sequels in this series were to similar to the original Storm to be worth buying. This will hopefully be more unique, but i kinda doubt it.



It's gonna be different alright. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDdMNAjtHrM&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=42[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 17, 2012)

I can't wait to see Han and Fu OMG!


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2012)

Hopefully they bring clashes back.

Also hopefully Tsunade gets her regeneration.


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 17, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> does any one have the artwork whit not the stupid saiyan island trademark?



Go to the official site.


What you want is top.swf file.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 17, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> It's gonna be different alright.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EDdMNAjtHrM&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=42[/YOUTUBE]



that's pretty cool!!!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 17, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Hopefully they bring clashes back.
> 
> Also hopefully Tsunade gets her regeneration.



If ya hadn't heard, they were confirmed not to come back because they would give wi-fi battles some problems or some shit


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 18, 2012)

I wonder how they're going to incorporate some of the jin's abilities.

For example, Yagura's water mirror reflects exactly the thing that's lancing out to him. It's mostly defensive or counter offensive. Does that mean CC2 is going to move to attacks that act more than just a form of offense?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 18, 2012)

I wanna see how steam works in Han's combos.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I wonder how they're going to incorporate some of the jin's abilities.
> 
> For example, Yagura's water mirror reflects exactly the thing that's lancing out to him. It's mostly defensive or counter offensive. Does that mean CC2 is going to move to attacks that act more than just a form of offense?



Shikamaru's throw was actually a counter attack in Storm 1.
It got removed in Generations, though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 19, 2012)

NF should make the other tailed beast emoticons.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 19, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I wonder how they're going to incorporate some of the jin's abilities.
> 
> For example, Yagura's water mirror reflects exactly the thing that's lancing out to him. It's mostly defensive or counter offensive. Does that mean CC2 is going to move to attacks that act more than just a form of offense?



Don't know about Yagura but Yugito's Mouse Hairball and Utakata's Bubble Technique are in if you look at the close up of the scan.


----------



## Devil Child (Dec 19, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Hopefully they bring clashes back.
> 
> Also hopefully Tsunade gets her regeneration.



They definitely will make Byakugou her new awakening and if its just basic stat boost i will be pissed


----------



## Jaga (Dec 19, 2012)

unboxing for a storm 3 fan kit. i wish they had this in the good ol USA. we never get anything good


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41yQOwM5MZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 20, 2012)

Same lame ultimate for Choji but an awesome awakening!


----------



## slickcat (Dec 20, 2012)

Guess this means all rookies moveset remains the same and ougis.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, that's no surprise.


----------



## Random (Dec 20, 2012)

Well at least they finally gave us butterfly choji.


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## Jaga (Dec 20, 2012)

New screens 



new Gameplay

[YOUTUBE]4Mbnlfzqw4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like free roaming is coming back


----------



## Vash (Dec 20, 2012)

Random said:


> Looks like free roaming is coming back



It looks to be the same way it was in Storm 2.


----------



## Random (Dec 20, 2012)

I hope not. At least I hope you don't have to walk back and forth between villages and hideouts and war-zones etc. Just let me teleport to each destination and then explore it.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 20, 2012)

Random said:


> Looks like free roaming is coming back





Jak said:


> It looks to be the same way it was in Storm 2.


sorta want

still wish it was like it was in storm 1
i fucking love hanging out in random locations in konoha god damn it


----------



## Kid (Dec 20, 2012)

I hated the '' free roaming '' in storm 2.

If you can even call it that


----------



## slickcat (Dec 20, 2012)

not a fan of this free roam style. but ah well not going to complain.still need to see combat tweaks.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 20, 2012)

I would have like to see butterfly mode some more.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 20, 2012)

Still looks like Storm 2's story mode, only with more verticality added to the free-roaming.

Instead of just walking around to different areas, you can jump around to other areas as well. It's basically just a limited set of platforming options.


----------



## Si Style (Dec 20, 2012)

Neither Asuma nor Chouji had an awakening special move...still in development it is


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2012)

Despite all the similarities, Butterfly Choji is looking pretty good, as far as we've seen


----------



## G (Dec 20, 2012)

Why is Choji wearing the jounin jacket on top of his regular clothes? looks stupid.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2012)

Jaga said:


> New screens



So we're going to have random boxes just sitting in the middle of the battlefield? That's CC2's definition of interactive objects? That's so out of place...



G said:


> Why is Choji wearing the jounin jacket on top of his regular clothes? looks stupid.



He actually wears it like that in the manga..


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 20, 2012)

Hopefully unlike the last demo build characters have 4 combos not 3.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Same lame ultimate for Choji but an awesome awakening!


I don't mind it so much now actually. Since it's not just his awakening for a few seconds any more it's one of his abilities. I do with it was better than stamping his foot on the floor but with his new awakening the biggest problem with it is gone. Butterfly Chouji looks awesome and I'm glad they went with regular sized thin Chouji rather than giant Chouji which would just have been a reskinned version of his old awakening. Plus his boss battle has him giant anyway.



slickcat said:


> Guess this means all rookies moveset remains the same and ougis.


Looks like it. I'll be honest I don't mind, I like their Storm 2 movesets. That said I wish a couple more rookies get something new.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked Storm 2's free roam mode. But I guess the actual villages could have been more detailed and like Storm 1.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked all modes of freeness 

But seriously Storm 1's was awesome. I remember playing that game every morning during one particular Christmas break. That mellow background music was very relaxed


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2012)

I liked Storm 2's overworld feature and it looks like Storm 3 is adding new features to improve it in a way that those of us who already liked it get what we liked while those that didn't get a much better system.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 20, 2012)

Soon we'll be able to check dem Jinchuurikis and the new trailer. 

But I also hope other characters beside them are playable, like the KinGin brothers for example. 

I agree about Butterfly Chouji looking great.

And I still wishing for the Storm game where we can explore the other 4 villages with the free-sandbox-roaming style from Storm 1 in Konoha...I probably got it very wrong with that description but you all know what I meant with that.


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 20, 2012)

If the Bijuu are playable doesn't that mean we will get BM Naruto as an awakening if KCM Naruto is it's own character ?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2012)

-JT- said:


> And I still wishing for the Storm game where we can explore the other 4 villages with the free-sandbox-roaming style from Storm 1 in Konoha...I probably got it very wrong with that description but you all know what I meant with that.



Makes sense but if you think about it... What need would we have to visit the other 4 villages? There is no visiting of any village of any kind in the war arc, and this free-roam thing would only take place in storymode (which only follows the plot).

Great idea, implausible situation.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 20, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Makes sense but if you think about it... What need would we have to visit the other 4 villages? There is no visiting of any village of any kind in the war arc, and this free-roam thing would only take place in storymode (which only follows the plot).
> 
> Great idea, implausible situation.


It should have side quests though. Naruto can travel to locations in Storm 2 he's never been to. The other villages (not all but some) could be in Storm 3.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> It should have side quests though. Naruto can travel to locations in Storm 2 he's never been to. The other villages (not all but some) could be in Storm 3.



But at the same time, how vast and excruciatingly detailed would these side quests have to be to include _four other villages?_ They'd have to be detailed in every way, shape, and form, to the point where it equals the story in importance (and that's unlikely). We all know CC2 doesn't go very far for minor things, so again... It just makes me wonder.


----------



## Random (Dec 20, 2012)

The other villages are boring though....and so is the leaf village, but at least it has a lot of familiar faces. The other villages have about 2-5 characters that anybody cares about and the rest of the people in the village would just be fodder that want to tell you there life story. In my opinion of course.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 20, 2012)

Random said:


> The other villages are boring though....and so is the leaf village, but at least it has a lot of familiar faces. The other villages have about 2-5 characters that anybody cares about and the rest of the people in the village would just be fodder that want to tell you there life story. In my opinion of course.



But it's not just the people. It's the theme, the landscape, the exoticism! That is what makes traveling the world so fascinating in Naruto! All those experiences just make it mesmerizing!


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 20, 2012)

Random said:


> The other villages are boring though....and so is the leaf village, but at least it has a lot of familiar faces. The other villages have about 2-5 characters that anybody cares about and the rest of the people in the village would just be fodder that want to tell you there life story. In my opinion of course.



It's honestly one of the biggest flaws Kishi has created in the manga. Instead of taking the time to focus on exploring the ninja world and meeting new characters, he focused far too much on accelerating the plot.

The problem is you don't get to see much of how other villages work and their history, and any time we do get that chance it is done as an afterthought late into the manga.


----------



## Random (Dec 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But it's not just the people. It's the theme, the landscape, the exoticism! That is what makes traveling the world so fascinating in Naruto! All those experiences just make it mesmerizing!



I don't play Naruto games for landscape though. I play for the fights and for the story. I'd rather not have free roam at all than to just have it for the pretty sights.

If they can successfully put some type of depth and reasoning into going to the other villages, they by all means put them in (just don't make me walk there), but otherwise, it's a waste of work and time that could've been used for something more enjoyable.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 21, 2012)

They could just make quests like the one they made UN 4 with that story about that weird shadow wolf beast thing. They could be DLC. 

Also, what's your guys take on what I said about DLC costumes having different tilt's, different or "tweaked" jutsus, and combo's?


----------



## Random (Dec 21, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Also, what's your guys take on what I said about DLC costumes having different tilt's, different or "tweaked" jutsus, and combo's?



That would be cool, but what I really want is customizable justu and UJs like whats in the PS2 ultimate ninja games.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 21, 2012)

I could see one of them being a Menma costume.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> But at the same time, how vast and excruciatingly detailed would these side quests have to be to include _four other villages?_ They'd have to be detailed in every way, shape, and form, to the point where it equals the story in importance (and that's unlikely). We all know CC2 doesn't go very far for minor things, so again... It just makes me wonder.


Which is why I said some. If a village appears Naruto should have the option to visit at the end of the game like how he could visit Amegakure mainly to fight dolls and pick up pearls. Kumogakure should be in the game since it plays a large role.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 21, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Makes sense but if you think about it... What need would we have to visit the other 4 villages? There is no visiting of any village of any kind in the war arc, and this free-roam thing would only take place in storymode (which only follows the plot).
> 
> Great idea, implausible situation.



Wait... what? Is it just me or does the quote that you quoted, Aeion, say my name even though I didn't post it?


----------



## Vash (Dec 21, 2012)

Aeion slips up? Wow


----------



## -JT- (Dec 21, 2012)

I just played Storm 2 online for the first time in years, and I was diabolical  Won 1 and lost 5


----------



## Random (Dec 21, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I just played Storm 2 online for the first time in years, and I was diabolical  Won 1 and lost 5



Are you sure you are using the word diabolical the right way? 

On topic, I was horrible at Storm 2, but I can hold my own against most non-spamming players in Generations.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 21, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Which is why I said some. If a village appears Naruto should have the option to visit at the end of the game like how he could visit Amegakure mainly to fight dolls and pick up pearls. Kumogakure should be in the game since it plays a large role.



Well, in that sense, I guess it would be very nice. Keep in mind, I'm by no means against having other villages in the game. I honestly hope you guys are correct in what you're saying and CC2 implements that idea. I'm just wondering if its very plausible.



-JT- said:


> Wait... what? Is it just me or does the quote that you quoted, Aeion, say my name even though I didn't post it?



Whooooooooooops. My apologies 



Jak said:


> Aeion slips up? Wow



It was a long night for me 



-JT- said:


> I just played Storm 2 online for the first time in years, and I was diabolical  Won 1 and lost 5



Yeah, I played Generations a week ago and I was pretty atrocious


----------



## -JT- (Dec 21, 2012)

Random said:


> Are you sure you are using the word diabolical the right way?
> 
> On topic, I was horrible at Storm 2, but I can hold my own against most non-spamming players in Generations.



Yeah, I was awful- most of my opponents raped me  The only one I won was a time out.



Aeion said:


> Whooooooooooops. My apologies


Don't make it happen again. 

*Spoiler*: __ 










> Yeah, I played Generations a week ago and I was pretty atrocious


You're telling me, bre


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers for jinchuriki gameplay soon


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 21, 2012)

I wanna see Han and Fu sooooooooo bad!


----------



## Vash (Dec 21, 2012)

New trailer this weekend, right?


----------



## -JT- (Dec 21, 2012)

Bananarama Tenten


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 21, 2012)

*@Jak:* Indeed, that's what the scan said.

Soon. 

There shall be Jinchuuriki gameplay BlazingInferno, the scan showing them confirmed it.

But like I said before I hope we can get to see the other characters in action too. And a longer look to the slash-and-dice system. We had a small preview of it in the last trailer with Sasuke battling the samurai.

Wonder if KCM Naruto will finally appear in one of the gameplays or in the trailer. And if a new battle stage will be shown, like the desert where Gaara and his 4th division headed too...or maybe the Kumo Turtle and it's flora-ness.

Lastly, by seeing how CC2 has confirmed most of the new characters by adapting some of the manga panels (or covers) where they were featured into their scans, I am not gonna be surprised if they confirm the past Edo Kages by basing themselves from  The only difference is that Muu wouldn't be giving his back.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 21, 2012)

My hype is over 9,000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Random (Dec 21, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Yeah, I was awful- most of my opponents raped me  The only one I won was a time out.



Yea, but diabolical means evil


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 21, 2012)

Edo Kakuzu as a boss,Gaara's new Ougi,Killer Bee with Samehada and the Jinchuriki.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 21, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Edo Kakuzu as a boss,Gaara's new Ougi,Killer Bee with Samehada and the Jinchuriki.



awesome ,love the chinchurikis and Sharkskin Killer Bee.

also it seems both the silver and gold brothers are separate characters.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 21, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Edo Kakuzu as a boss,Gaara's new Ougi,Killer Bee with Samehada and the Jinchuriki.



Pretty awesome.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 21, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Edo Kakuzu as a boss,Gaara's new Ougi,Killer Bee with Samehada and the Jinchuriki.



Haha, right when I ask about Yagura's jutsu, the scan is here. Looking good. I'm intrigued as to how the technique will work


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 21, 2012)

Flippin awesome. Now we just need confirmations that Kin and Gin are playable. Can anyone translate what the scans say?


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 22, 2012)

And of course they leave Naruto out. I wonder if his Bijuu awakening will be Bijuu Mode


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

Awesome, Gaara gets the sand pyramid. I wasn't expecting it, but it's cool with me. Now I wanna see some actual gameplay


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2012)

I want some combo changes just to spice it up


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

I wish Gaara's sand was a little bit more mid ranged. Maybe a litttle quicker too.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2012)

His jutsu could use a change as well.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 22, 2012)

Aeion said:


> I want some combo changes just to spice it up



what he said. ppl have been starved of info for the game thats why these scans wet the appetite. anyways looking forward to other changes if any.


----------



## G (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll main Yugito
I'd main Chojuro if he would be playable.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 22, 2012)

Chojuro is a character I want alot.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 22, 2012)

If Darui gets to fight Kakuzu and not Tenten against the masks at all, I'm gonna be pissed. Darui already has the hack n slash against the Zetsus, the fight with Kin/Gin and now Edo Kakuzu who looks like he'll have a whole new moveset. Why aren't the rookies getting the same treatment? Chouji has developed so much!


----------



## Foxve (Dec 22, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> If Darui gets to fight Kakuzu and not Tenten against the masks at all, I'm gonna be pissed. Darui already has the hack n slash against the Zetsus, the fight with Kin/Gin and now Edo Kakuzu who looks like he'll have a whole new moveset. Why aren't the rookies getting the same treatment? Chouji has developed so much!



Because kishi doesn't care about the rookies. Unless you are a kage, uchiha, have a biju in side you or are a biju, a kage level fighter, or have a kekkei genkai, don't expect much of the rest.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 22, 2012)

That scan was awesome, seeing the Jins in action and all 

Yeah, I'm definitely maining Yagura. I can't wait to use all of the Jinchurikki, though. Hey, now you can re-enact their capture


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 22, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Because kishi doesn't care about the rookies. Unless you are a kage, uchiha, have a biju in side you or are a biju, a kage level fighter, or have a kekkei genkai, don't expect much of the rest.



I'm not talking about Kishi here, I'm talking about the game and CC2. Tenten is the one who took out Edo Kakuzu's masks in the manga and anime, and Darui is only shown to be fighting him on one panel with Kotetsu and Izumo! I like Darui a lot as well but I can't stand it if Tenten doesn't even get to wield the Bashosen and battle the masks in a mid boss battle at least. Heck in storm 2, team guy battled their clones even though their fights were mostly off paneled in the manga during the Rescue Gaara arc!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 22, 2012)

I personally don't care about Tenten but to each their own.
And what in the hell is Fu doing in her pic?
I see her making a gust of wind with her wings but why is there fireballs? I mean Han doesn't use them.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 22, 2012)

Gosh, really starting to get impatient waiting for all this news!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2012)

Tenten is awesome

my main Jinchuriki will be Utakata i loved his sad demise in the anime.


----------



## Athruz (Dec 22, 2012)

Damn, dat Yugito. 
I'm gonna try all of them and main whoever i like,
i'm leaning towards Fuu and Yugito for now
Fuu + Kakuzu / Yugito + Hidan will be awesome sauce! 

we need strong jinchuriki those are some of the greatest characters for me 
Love all the bijuu! 

By the way, am i the only one happy that EVERY jinchuriki has an edo and alive costume? I love that feature


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 22, 2012)

I wonder about their voices?


----------



## Athruz (Dec 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I wonder about their voices?



I guess CC2 communicates with Studio Pierrot and get's early access to the plans they have for the anime, like voice actors or filler moments...could be wrong though, but i can't imagine anything else 

Just noticed you can see Fuu's waist lines or what-do-you-call-them...naughty artist!


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea, I'm wondering about the voices too. I don't watch the anime, so I don't know if they were all in it. I know Gaara, Bee, Naruto, the two tails, Utakata, and the four tails were in it. But the rest I don't know.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I personally don't care about Tenten but to each their own.
> And what in the hell is Fu doing in her pic?
> I see her making a gust of wind with her wings but why is there fireballs? I mean Han doesn't use them.



If it's to each his own, why respond? You think I care whether YOU of all people care about what I care about? Sheesh!


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 22, 2012)

Killer Bee and Samehada up in dis Bitch!



But yeah it's nice to see some changes being implemented to Killer Bee and Gaara. Choji being stuck with his old awakening is cool and all, but it would've been nice to have his Butterfly form integrated into his ougi.

Can't wait to use Shukaku!


----------



## Athruz (Dec 22, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> If it's to each his own, why respond? You think I care whether YOU of all people care about what I care about? Sheesh!



Hey, it's not like he's deliberately tried to anger you...he just voiced his opinion. Flames of Youth has been this honest and open since this topic started, i think. Many don't get along with his actions, but let him think whatever he will...that's what a forum is for afterall. 

We 1010 fans should already be familiar with opposing the tenthousand haters, right? 
Bananarama Tenten is gonna make it, Kakuzu fight or not. I trust CC2! 

Random: Yagura got a voice too, in Kisames death flashback.
Did i tell you your Vivi set is awesome?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 22, 2012)

The 1 thing I like about this forum as opposed to YouTube and GameFaqs is that there aren't like a 1,000 people asking about Madara.


----------



## Athruz (Dec 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The 1 thing I like about this forum as opposed to YouTube and GameFaqs is that there aren't like a 1,000 people asking about Madara.



You should never visit Saiyanislands forum then.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it will be lame if all the jinchuriki will have the Tailed Beast Ball as their ultimate. Yea it's an awesome technique, but they should have unique ultimates.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> If it's to each his own, why respond? You think I care whether YOU of all people care about what I care about? Sheesh!



Hohoh, RR is usually very patient, but his boiling point has been lower than ever these days!

Rage, babeh, rage  Let that fiery passion consume you until you can fume no more


----------



## G (Dec 22, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Just noticed you can see Fuu's waist lines or what-do-you-call-them...naughty artist!



.          .


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

Athruz said:


> Hey, it's not like he's deliberately tried to anger you...he just voiced his opinion. Flames of Youth has been this honest and open since this topic started, i think. Many don't get along with his actions, but let him think whatever he will...that's what a forum is for afterall.
> 
> We 1010 fans should already be familiar with opposing the tenthousand haters, right?
> Bananarama Tenten is gonna make it, Kakuzu fight or not. I trust CC2!
> ...



I kinda see where RR is coming from though. There was no real reason why he had to state his discontent with TenTen besides the fact that her name was brought up. And lets be real, RR always talks about TenTen, so her name being brought up isn't a valid reason either.

Also, thank you for the complement on my set. Vivi is pretty awesome

Edit: The Perfect 10


----------



## -JT- (Dec 22, 2012)

Random said:


> Yea, but diabolical means evil



But it can also mean 'characteristic of hell/the devil', and I can assure you that witnessing my performance would have been akin to the foulest tortures in the most nether regions of hell! 

---

I'd kind of like Hiashi to make it after the recent chapter.

My guy Neji...


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

-JT- said:


> But it can also mean 'characteristic of hell/the devil', and I can assure you that witnessing my performance would have been akin to the foulest tortures in the most nether regions of hell!



Oh ok, sorry for being a word usage nazi


----------



## Turrin (Dec 22, 2012)

My Youtube video previewing Naruto Ninja Storm 3 and the things I think should be changed fro Naruto Ninja Storm Generations:

[YOUTUBE]BScyA2Q9Rok[/YOUTUBE]

In case that doesn't work: 

Do you agree or disagree with the changes I made? What changes would you make from generations?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 22, 2012)

Banana TenTen or no buy 


*Spoiler*: __ 



umad Aeion?


----------



## -JT- (Dec 22, 2012)

Random said:


> Oh ok, sorry for being a word usage nazi


No worries- I can be the same 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Banana TenTen or no buy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



My sentiments exactly


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2012)

Turrin said:


> My Youtube video previewing Naruto Ninja Storm 3 and the things I think should be changed fro Naruto Ninja Storm Generations:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]BScyA2Q9Rok[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



I will be sure to check this out sometime soon 



HiroshiSenju said:


> Banana TenTen or no buy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No... Banananananananramamamamama 10Ten or no buy is actually justified. Real shet


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 22, 2012)

I just re:read the chapters with Naruto and Bee VS the Jinchuriki.
I wonder when Naruto sees Utakata in the Anime if the filler will be referenced.
And hopefully they talk more.


----------



## Vash (Dec 22, 2012)

The One Piece game has had a new video, while the Storm guys wait around like chumps! Not cool


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2012)

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Patience is a virtue.



F#%@ virtue


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2012)

Random said:


> F#%@ virtue


You'e such a sweetheart.


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

I try my best


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 22, 2012)

Random said:


> F#%@ virtue



That's right.

I'm all about the deadly sins myself


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 22, 2012)

here's some booth photos while you wait


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 22, 2012)

Lucky bastards.



Aeion said:


> That's right.
> 
> I'm all about the deadly sins myself


Which do you represent?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 22, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Edo Kakuzu as a boss,Gaara's new Ougi,Killer Bee with Samehada and the Jinchuriki.



Me gusta. 

I can't believe I forgot about Kakuzu as another none-confirmed character days ago. >.< Anyway, he looks great here. And he also has those little HP bars as that the White Zetsus have (as well as the KinGin bros in their window scans on the right side). 

But I've caught something: right in the middle of Darui and Kakuzu's main health bars you can see an icon of the KinGin bros with a blue bar. What's up with that?



Happy that the Kumo siblings are both playable. And that Kabuto artwork couldn't be more sick. *still rooting for Sage Kabuto making it to the game*

And dem Jinchuurikis.  Gaara's new ougi is looking good. And yup the Jins' Awakenings are their (full) Bijuu Modes/forms.

Bee has Samehada. 

And still no KCM Naruto...CC2 must be making him to be something quite epic for him still not appearing in it's own scan.

Finally, that panel of Naruto vs Tobi showing the scene of the anime when Kakashi saw Minato's silhouette in Naruto in the Inmortals arc must be one of those "special features" when you use the R1 buttons for the "special" Awekening to happen.

Can't wait for the gameplay videos and trailer to come out.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess you have the option to choose to fight either the Kin Gin bros or Kakuzu.


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 22, 2012)

Hiding Kurama better be for a good reason . Hopefully it's BM Kurama with KCM


----------



## Foxve (Dec 22, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> *I'm not talking about Kishi here, I'm talking about the game and CC2.* Tenten is the one who took out Edo Kakuzu's masks in the manga and anime, and Darui is only shown to be fighting him on one panel with Kotetsu and Izumo! I like Darui a lot as well but I can't stand it if Tenten doesn't even get to wield the Bashosen and battle the masks in a mid boss battle at least. Heck in storm 2, team guy battled their clones even though their fights were mostly off paneled in the manga during the Rescue Gaara arc!



That does involve kishi. They can't make much out of what they got in the anime and manga since, like is said, Kishi decided not to develop all of the rookies with their own fights. 

All she did in the anime and manga was dodge and swing the fan at his mask beasts. It looked better in the anime, but it's hard to make a boss battle out of it without drastically changing what happened. Like an airborne game of wack-a-mole.


----------



## Random (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, to be fair, CC2 did drastically change the Kakuzu boss fight in Storm 2 (or maybe I just missed the part where he turned into an even bigger tentacle rape monster.)


----------



## Firaea (Dec 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hohoh, RR is usually very patient, but his boiling point has been lower than ever these days!
> 
> Rage, babeh, rage  Let that fiery passion consume you until you can fume no more



Red Raptor is going on a rampage that hopefully wouldn't be off-panelled.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 23, 2012)

All 9 Jinchuriki, Hinata & Mei

With that, I am set for this game


----------



## Vash (Dec 23, 2012)

shyakugaun said:


> here's some booth photos while you wait



Kushina is in the background of the first photo... playable or not remains to be seen


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 23, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> But I've caught something: right in the middle of Darui and Kakuzu's main health bars you can see an icon of the KinGin bros with a blue bar. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy that the Kumo siblings are both playable. And that Kabuto artwork couldn't be more sick. *still rooting for Sage Kabuto making it to the game*t.




That doesnt imply at all that they are playable. They are a freaking boss fight like stated before. And having a chakra bar is just for the fun of the boss fight.

Besides they are terrible characters, why would anyone want them is beyond me.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 23, 2012)

Foxve said:


> That does involve kishi. They can't make much out of what they got in the anime and manga since, like is said, Kishi decided not to develop all of the rookies with their own fights.
> 
> All she did in the anime and manga was dodge and swing the fan at his mask beasts. It looked better in the anime, but it's hard to make a boss battle out of it without drastically changing what happened. Like an airborne game of wack-a-mole.



Yeah I do agree with most of your post and I'm not awaiting a miracle, but I'm saying that Darui only had that one panel against Kakuzu together with Izumo and Kotetsu, and Killer Bee hadn't even really used Samedaha in battle yet, but these are included in the game by CC2. at the very least they should give her the Bashosen as an awakening. Having her in Hack and Slash with Darui, or having her fight Kakuzu's masks together with him in the middle of the boss fight, wouldn't be that difficult for the developers also.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 23, 2012)

> Yesterday, edit <4th latest PV> is done over until 2am.
> 
> I made the video with a focus on "Jinchuuriki" this time.
> Deki has become quite the satisfaction!
> ...




Can't wait for the trailer now!


----------



## -JT- (Dec 23, 2012)

Red Raptor said:


> Yeah I do agree with most of your post and I'm not awaiting a miracle, but I'm saying that Darui only had that one panel against Kakuzu together with Izumo and Kotetsu, and Killer Bee hadn't even really used Samedaha in battle yet, but these are included in the game by CC2. at the very least they should give her the Bashosen as an awakening. Having her in Hack and Slash with Darui, or having her fight Kakuzu's masks together with him in the middle of the boss fight, wouldn't be that difficult for the developers also.



What if Banana Tenten gets hack n slash versus the Kakuzu Masks themselves? That could possibly work.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I Just want her to possess the Bashosen !!!


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Can't wait for the trailer now!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> That doesnt imply at all that they are playable. They are a freaking boss fight like stated before. And having a chakra bar is just for the fun of the boss fight.
> 
> Besides they are terrible characters, why would anyone want them is beyond me.



True, they are presented in the scan as Boss fights. But it isn't far fetched to consider that they are indeed playable, they aren't oversized, giant Bosses like Kyuubi or Gedou Mazou, now those surely aren't playable in any way. I doubt CC2 takes in consideration whether they are good or bad characters, if they have enough attacks/feats in the manga, they can work them out and expand or exploit their movesets, like they usually do. 

And you missed my point about the blue health bar with the KinGin icon, but nevermind, I am sure that what BlazingInferno said is the answer.

I hope we get the trailer and gameplay videos asap. :33


----------



## G (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree, KinGin bros were meh.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

G said:


> I agree, KinGin bros were meh.


This i'm more concerned with Chojuro.
I really want him in.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> That doesnt imply at all that they are playable. They are a freaking boss fight like stated before. And having a chakra bar is just for the fun of the boss fight.
> 
> Besides they are terrible characters, why would anyone want them is beyond me.


Actually it seems pretty clear they are playable for that very reason. Think about it Storm 2's boss battle characters were still playable. Kinkaku and Ginkaku have both been shown facing Darui 1 on 1 meaning their boss battle will come in sections and it can be assumed it ends with awakened Kinkaku.

Now yes we're also getting boss fights with Kurama and the Gedou Mazou statue but they're giants so it's understandable they're not playable. But with characters like Kinkaku, Ginkaku and Kakuzu their boss battle will have enough to be playable.

"But what about the 7 swordsmen?" you ask. Well their battle is different, more like the point in the Jiraiya Vs Pain boss battle with all the seperate Pains. The swordsmen will most likely only have the same amount of actions as a support character due to their numbers and apart from Zabuza (who is playable in Generations anyway) they're only shown fighting in groups.

Also Kinkaku and Ginkaku are neat characters and will offer interesting team up choices.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> This i'm more concerned with Chojuro.
> I really want him in.


Well he'll still be a support at the very least. If you're lucky they might give him a short fight with Black Zetsu (I'd like that too since it'd mean Black Zetsu was playable).


----------



## -JT- (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't think they'd bother, but it'd be nice if all the Support-onlies got upgraded to fully playable.


----------



## Random (Dec 23, 2012)

Did Black Zetsu fight somebody?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2012)

Mei, Chojuro, Genma and the Konoha guy with the scar (not Ibiki). The fight was offscreen in the manga but they expanded it a little in the anime.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Actually it seems pretty clear they are playable for that very reason. Think about it Storm 2's boss battle characters were still playable. Kinkaku and Ginkaku have both been shown facing Darui 1 on 1 meaning their boss battle will come in sections and it can be assumed it ends with awakened Kinkaku.
> 
> Now yes we're also getting boss fights with Kurama and the Gedou Mazou statue but they're giants so it's understandable they're not playable. But with characters like Kinkaku, Ginkaku and Kakuzu their boss battle will have enough to be playable.
> 
> ...


Kinkaku and Ginkaku are lame the Swordsmen would offer more choices.


----------



## Vash (Dec 23, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Besides they are terrible characters, why would anyone want them is beyond me.



It may come as a surprise to you, but there are people who like the KinGin bros. 

durr how do different opinions work?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 23, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Lucky bastards.
> 
> Which do you represent?



Aaallllllllll 7, brah 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kinkaku and Ginkaku are lame the Swordsmen would offer more choices.



Oh is that so? Tell us again how valued your opinion is here.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 23, 2012)

Pic gets me everytime lol^


----------



## -JT- (Dec 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Oh is that so? Tell us again how valued your opinion is here.




Aeion, it's like you just constantly ask me for reps. Unfortunately I've repped you too much recently- No kidding!


----------



## Random (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kinkaku and Ginkaku are lame the Swordsmen would offer more choices.



Of course the swordsmen would offer more choices, there are 7 of them.

Besides, I don't really like the GK bros much, but they did enough to deserve being in the game. Get over it.


----------



## Athruz (Dec 23, 2012)

Aeion, you are just too repworthy to handle. Cold as ice, man. 

Hey, the swordsmen and the Kaku bros are all great...they have the same formula even, just guys with special weapons, so no need to bash. 
Just hope for all of them.

On a bitter note:
In all honesty, have we REALLY not gotten anything new from jump festa!? It's already over by now and it's been long since i expected so much. We should have a load of new gameplays by now, but there's been nothing but half-assed pictures not even showing the screens correctly!
Maybe this is a survival test...

Skywalker, dat set...nice. 
Reminds me of the Stormtrooper fantasy in How i met your mother.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 23, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Aeion, it's like you just constantly ask me for reps. Unfortunately I've repped you too much recently- No kidding!





Athruz said:


> Aeion, you are just too repworthy to handle. Cold as ice, man.



Do not fear, my great comrades. I hail justice when justice is due


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

A guy on Viz forums said he has a source saying Chakra Mode Naruto V2 is a character and his awakening is Gold Chakra Kurama I also found this.

 Before reading the information, regarding the presentation of Storm 3, it was forbidden to record anything because they showed parts of the game that are in development. The only pics you can see are the ones Matsuyama is with fans . Also the hack 'n slash was showed without sound.

The sources I selecteced where: Hobbyconsolas.com (its an important videogames magazine here in Spain) and guiltybit (good videogamewebpage). Moreover, a friend assisted, so we have his impressions, and he observed things that only fans can take note .

HACK N’ SLASH From: 

The fight is Gai Rock Lee and Sakura as support fighting against six of the seven swordsmen of the Mist. The second battle that has seen Kakashi was against the seventh swordsman, Zabuza, Haku and his partner.

The gameplay in this hack ‘n slach mode is almost the same as in regular fighting one on one. We launch support when loaded. Special attacks will grab some attention and the camera closer to get a better view of what is happening on screen.

The grace of the matter is that we can play on both sides of the conflict, we can be the villains or heroes, taking the occasional difference in battle. Not explained much about this aspect. *Yokito Note: I don’t know what are referring to. I believe is to the whole game.

From: 

This mode could not be tested, but they told us that it is "still in development". For parts. A video presentation in which we could see the battle, during the Fourth Ninja War, against 6 of the 7 swordsmen of the Mist. Our character: Guy supported by Sakura and Lee. This is a boss battle and, unlike the other deliveries, Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 (look, from now NSUNS3) include 3 different modes of play.

First mode we would fight theswordsmen of 2 on 2, however,

Second mode challenges us to fight the6 at a time, and this, dear reader is what we watched. Basically a real challenge for those who want to be tested because the poor Guy did nothing but drop you attack in all directions.

The third case is a "secret" Matsuyama although we said we would know some of it very soon. But yes, we were left with honey on the lips.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> A guy on Viz forums said he has a source saying Chakra Mode Naruto V2 is a character and his awakening is Gold Chakra Kurama I also found this.
> 
> Before reading the information, regarding the presentation of Storm 3, it was forbidden to record anything because they showed parts of the game that are in development. The only pics you can see are the ones Matsuyama is with fans . Also the hack 'n slash was showed without sound.
> 
> ...



Nice find 

V2 Naruto as a character and FKM Naruto as an awakening. I saw this coming, and yes, I find this easy to fap to


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kinkaku and Ginkaku are lame the Swordsmen would offer more choices.


I'm sure they would but I'm just saying based on the format of their battles I can see the Swordsmen being exclusive to Hack & Slash or supports while Kinkaku and Ginkaku will face Darui separately so it's safe to assume they're playable. Certainly if the 7 Swordsmen are all playable that'll be great news but I'd rather it be a pleasant surprise treat than to get my hopes up about them. The Jinchuriki for example, I said I could easily see them being Hack & Slash or support only and was fine with that, now we know they're playable and it's a treat.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> A guy on Viz forums said he has a source saying Chakra Mode Naruto V2 is a character and his awakening is Gold Chakra Kurama I also found this.


I've had a feeling this will be the case for a while. Naruto will have at least two battles in KCM where Bee will be backing him up. Since awakened characters can't use supports it only makes sense KCM Naruto would be a separate character. Add the fact we're likely to make it to Naruto befriending Kurama KCM Naruto has an awakening choice too.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The gameplay in this hack ‘n slach mode is almost the same as in regular fighting one on one. We launch support when loaded. Special attacks will grab some attention and the camera closer to get a better view of what is happening on screen.


This certainly gives the Swordsmen a better chance of being playable (or at the very least supports). It also could imply Hack & Slash being a mode for Free Battle too.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2012)

Wait so the KCM Naruto is a separate character?


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 23, 2012)

WE WERE PROMISED A TRAILER, WHERE IS OUR TRAILER!??


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Wait so the KCM Naruto is a separate character?


I can't see why he wouldn't be. Like I said he fights enough with support from Bee to be a separate character.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

Wait so if V2(Sage looking coat) awakens into Gold Kurama then what about V1 that showed so many Rasengan variations?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Wait so if V2(Sage looking coat) awakens into Gold Kurama then what about V1 that showed so many Rasengan variations?



Exactly. It would be a very stupid move for them to not have the first KCM Naruto playable, he has so many techniques and has been in at least three major fights, vs Itachi and Nagato, Third Raikage and Tobi and the Six Paths.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> A guy on Viz forums said he has a source saying Chakra Mode Naruto V2 is a character and his awakening is Gold Chakra Kurama I also found this.
> 
> Before reading the information, regarding the presentation of Storm 3, it was forbidden to record anything because they showed parts of the game that are in development. The only pics you can see are the ones Matsuyama is with fans . Also the hack 'n slash was showed without sound.
> 
> ...



Looks like somebody has been working hard.

Good job, Mr. Youth


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Wait so if V2(Sage looking coat) awakens into Gold Kurama then what about V1 that showed so many Rasengan variations?


I think it means KCM is playable with Bijuu mode as his awakening.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

And there it is. It was leaked on the site like Kurenai and Anko supports on Generation's site.
NOTE: Awakenings have icons too. Could be KCM V1 Naruto's awakening. But then again...... Gold Kurama has to be an awakening.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Looks like somebody has been working hard.
> 
> Good job, Mr. Youth


Thanks and I found out the article is very old like back when Goku Naruto was revealed.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 23, 2012)

@PeopletalkingaboutKCMNaruto'sJutsu

Yeah, I am a bit disappointed too. I really wanted to use KCM V1 extensively along with all of the Rasengan variants (Planetary Rasengan ) but I guess they'll incorporate it into KCM V2 Naruto's moveset. I'm fine with that I guess.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> And there it is. It was leaked on the site like Kurenai and Anko supports on Generation's site.
> NOTE: Awakenings have icons too. Could be KCM V1 Naruto's awakening. But then again...... Gold Kurama has to be an awakening.


Ah but Bijuu mode Naruto tends to always have Golden Kurama around anyway. KCM Naruto has more fights with support, it makes sense for him to be playable normally for the battles with A and Nagato. Those battles won't work with awakened Naruto battling.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2012)

Where do you even find the list of character icons anyway


----------



## Vash (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn The Flames of Youth 4ever is really on the ball these days. Good man.

Also link us to the page with all the icons.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 23, 2012)

Why can't we just have KCM as a playable character with BM as an awakening (just Naruto), and then "Golden Kurama" as his facking ougi?

What happened to awakening ougis?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 23, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> WE WERE PROMISED A TRAILER, WHERE IS OUR TRAILER!??



I know right? 



Gaiash said:


> I can't see why he wouldn't be. Like I said he fights enough with support from Bee to be a separate character.



Yep and it's what Naruto has used the entire second day of the war, he pretty much has shown everything he can in KCM (with the exception of  and I'm not even counting the  that he still hasn't been landed on an enemy). Basically all these "Chakra Mode Naruto V1/V2" are references to KCM Naruto and Bijuu Naruto.

"V1" = . The one that has appeared in all scans (and can also be seen in my sig ).

"V2":  (the one in the left specifically from my POV).



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Wait so if V2(Sage looking coat) awakens into Gold Kurama then what about V1 that showed so many Rasengan variations?



"V1"/KCM Naruto is certainly gonna be playable as it's own character. Like Sage Naruto was in Storm 2. As for "Gold Kurama", I think it'll just be just used for story mode's fight against the Jinchuurikis and probably against Rin'negan masked Tobi as well for the game's final Boss fight (which I'm hoping). 

I see it being treated as Sage Naruto's KN6 Awakening. Pure raw power but only awesomely expanded during the story mode's fight against Pain.

We'll see.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> And there it is. It was leaked on the site like Kurenai and Anko supports on Generation's site.
> NOTE: Awakenings have icons too. Could be KCM V1 Naruto's awakening. But then again...... Gold Kurama has to be an awakening.



Neat Bijuu Naruto icon. 

It sure will be KCM Naruto's Awakening and it could consist simply in Naruto manifesting the chakra shaped Bijuu.

But Aeion is right, I miss those from Storm 1.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah but Jinchuriki have Bijuu so why not Naruto?
It would feel weird for him not to have it or just have it as an ultimate.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 23, 2012)

Theres a picture of Fu with wings from the trailer and at 01:24 you see the roster of the demo and it seems more than just the Jinchuriki and the last demos characters.(Yes they were in this demo too)


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 23, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yeah but Jinchuriki have Bijuu so why not Naruto?
> It would feel weird for him not to have it or just have it as an ultimate.



But at the same time, we all know how giant awakenings work in the Storm series... Cool to see, but a liability in battle.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 23, 2012)

It would be cool if all characters had two awakenings. Then the jinchuriki can turn into their version 2 and tailed beast forms.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 24, 2012)

Base Naruto -> Chakra Mode Awakening w/ updated moveset

Tailed Beast Naruto -> Full Kurama Shroud Awakening

Seems easy enough 

Tailed Beast Mode exclusively as an awakening would be kinda lame imo..He's fought with _and_ without the shroud, so it'd be nice if both are playable.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 24, 2012)

Tail beast mode will be an actual playable character now, version 2 will be his awakening.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2012)

I can only imagine how unbelievably hax he's going to be, depending on how it's done.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 24, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> It would be cool if all characters had two awakenings. Then the jinchuriki can turn into their version 2 and tailed beast forms.


Well with the new way we use Awakenings I guess this could be the case. It'd be interesting if the Bijuu mode consumes chakra faster than the V2 cloak


----------



## G (Dec 24, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Well with the new way we use Awakenings I guess this could be the case. It'd be interesting if the Bijuu mode consumes chakra faster than the V2 cloak



I'm pretty sure that'll be the case.
That'd make so much sense.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 24, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I can only imagine how unbelievably hax he's going to be, depending on how it's done.



Knowing CC2, he'll be 5x worse than Minato. So...

So far, I predict potential spams to be:

KCM V2 Naruto
Mifune
At least one of the Jins (probably Yugito or Fu)
Madara (given)
2nd Mizukage
Muu
New Masked Man
Edo Itachi
Edo Nagato


----------



## Athruz (Dec 24, 2012)

Trailer...Trailer, where are you?
If you're not coming out now, you'll feel the consequences. 

Does anyone know the current time in japan?


----------



## LILBTHEBASEDGOD (Dec 24, 2012)

Look what Lil B found omg so rare must collect- Lil B


----------



## Random (Dec 24, 2012)

So that's the second time I've heard of the fighting as the enemies deal. I'm hoping it's true, because if we can fight as the swordsmen in the story mode, then there will be no reason for them not to be playable in free battle mode


----------



## slickcat (Dec 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-qujiNJW-kw[/YOUTUBE]


Merry christmas peeps to those who celebrate and to others happy holls  

Not the trailer btw.


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 24, 2012)

KCM Naruto with new moveset/rasengans -> Bijuu Mode Naruto 
Bijuu Mode Naruto -> Bijuu Mode with Kurama.

If you take out the first one then we won't have the new rasengans and if you take out the 2nd one we won't have Kurama. You could add Kurama to the first one but you'll lose just plain Bijuu Mode Naruto. What I suggested pleases people who want both.


----------



## Athruz (Dec 24, 2012)

LILBTHEBASEDGOD said:


> Look what Lil B found omg so rare must collect- Lil B



Thanks to King B and Flames o' Youth for some news and for keeping us active. 
Really loving the option to play as the villains. If that's true story mode's gonna be a real blast! 
I still don't see no trailer..is it gonna air on prime time or what? 

Sage Mode Naruto was also leaked some minutes ago! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQ7iSBsO88U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2012)

Sage Naruto was confirmed ages ago silly


----------



## Athruz (Dec 24, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Sage Naruto was confirmed ages ago silly



I didn't think there was proof...
maybe i'm just too silly, who knows. 
Aaaanyway, i knew he'd be in, but an official confirmation of the red cloak he wears is nice or not? 

Ok, the trailer if it reaches the web at the usual time of 8-10 am should be here in about 6 hours. So everyone a happy christmas eve and there'll be another present from CC2 by the time you're done.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2012)

Sage Naruto is _so_ Storm 2


----------



## Athruz (Dec 24, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Sage Naruto is _so_ Storm 2



_*cough* Neji *cough*_
hopefully Sage Naruto will get an  update though...Food Cart Destroyer or more frogs are something that could make him unique from the other versions. Also dat cloak.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 24, 2012)

Sage Mode Naruto confirmed?! Wasn't expecting that


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 24, 2012)

Trailer should be here by the end of the day Pacific time.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 24, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Trailer should be here by the end of the day Pacific time.



Is this based on an official source or are you just speculating?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2012)

slickcat said:


> [YOUTUBE]-qujiNJW-kw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Merry christmas peeps to those who celebrate and to others happy holls
> ...



If ooonnnnnly those were true... They would be too damn epic 



-JT- said:


> Sage Naruto is _so_ Storm 2



Agree 




But in terms of LilABC's info... Playing as the baddies would be quite interesting. However, I hope they don't let you choose when the battle already starts... like swapping between the goods/bads whenever you want during the battle. That'd just be fighting yourself


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2012)

Athruz said:


> _*cough* Neji *cough*_



 You... You monster! 



Aeion said:


> But in terms of LilABC's info... Playing as the baddies would be quite interesting. However, I hope they don't let you choose when the battle already starts... like swapping between the goods/bads whenever you want during the battle. That'd just be fighting yourself



Haha yeah, or if you were getting your ass handed to you by the CPU, you would just be able to switch characters and still win anyway


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol Neji and his fans make me sad.


----------



## Random (Dec 24, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lol Neji and his fans make me sad.



Well it sure is nice of you to rip the scabs off our freshly healed wounds


----------



## G (Dec 24, 2012)

How would Neji's Jutsus be updated..?


----------



## Random (Dec 24, 2012)

They probably won't be. Him and all the other konoha rookies (besides Naruto and Sasuke) haven't shoown anything new in the anime. Though they could just make stuff up. They've done that before.


----------



## G (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't want to play as the same Neji for the 3 games


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2012)

They should just make stuff up, at least, character's like him can get boring


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 24, 2012)

The trailer releases Tuesday December 25th Japan time correct?
Well right now it is Tuesday 5:47 AM.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Haha yeah, or if you were getting your ass handed to you by the CPU, you would just be able to switch characters and still win anyway



King Cold much? 



G said:


> How would Neji's Jutsus be updated..?




*Spoiler*: __ 



His ougi would be dying


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> Lol Neji and his fans make me sad.



You foul beast 



Random said:


> They probably won't be. Him and all the other konoha rookies (besides Naruto and Sasuke) haven't shoown anything new in the anime. Though they could just make stuff up. They've done that before.



The anime definitely has reached the new jutsus of certain characters (e.g. Shinten Bunshin Ino, Banana Tenten... Sleep Bomb Sakura ) but they probably wouldn't warrant moveset changes- I don't know.



Aeion said:


> King Cold much?



*doesn't watch DBZ and waits quietly for explanation*



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> His ougi would be dying


Yet another fould beast


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2012)

-JT- said:


> *doesn't watch DBZ and waits quietly for explanation*



My mistake, I meant *Captain Ginyu,* the dude who switches "body damage" with others.

To put it shortly, he'd wait and get his arse kicked until he's near-death, then he'd just switch body damage with his opponent and kill them with a lol on his face 



> Yet another fould beast



Oh don't get me wrong. Neji was one of my favourite characters. Kishimoto just made him and his 
*Spoiler*: __ 



death a joke


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2012)

Hence why everyone should've died against the sound 4.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> My mistake, I meant *Captain Ginyu,* the dude who switches "body damage" with others.
> 
> To put it shortly, he'd wait and get his arse kicked until he's near-death, then he'd just switch body damage with his opponent and kill them with a lol on his face


I see, I see 




> Oh don't get me wrong. Neji was one of my favourite characters. Kishimoto just made him and his
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



That is true. It didn't do him justice at all. 



Skywalker said:


> Hence why everyone should've died against the sound 4.


Neji didn't exactly do much after that, so he might as well have


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Hence why everyone should've died against the sound 4.





-JT- said:


> Neji didn't exactly do much after that, so he might as well have



No. In Part II we were supposed to see his progress, supposed to his his disposition in the world, supposed to see the development of his thoughts and his ideals of the Hyuuga.

Instead, Kishimoto completely disregards his existence. Then, the only chance he'll _ever_ get at showing these things, Kishimoto brings him back into the picture.. not to improve him. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*BUT TO KILL HIM? WHAT THE HELL?!* 










































































Sorry, that's my rant for the day


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2012)

Aeion said:


> No. In Part II we were supposed to see his progress, supposed to his his disposition in the world, supposed to see the development of his thoughts and his ideals of the Hyuuga.
> 
> Instead, Kishimoto completely disregards his existence. Then, the only chance he'll _ever_ get at showing these things, Kishimoto brings him back into the picture.. not to improve him.
> 
> ...


I understand that, but after realizing that little to none of the rookies doing anything, they probably would've been better off. They would've had their epic fight and a proper death in Part 1, unlike this shit now. Doing nothing, and being meatshields? Fuck that shit.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2012)

^ reason was because his story ended in part one and now kishi gave him an importance to help naruto grow.

game looks great home the new trailer has BM naruto or madara


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 24, 2012)

Gabe said:


> ^ reason was because his story ended in part one and now kishi gave him an importance to help naruto grow.


Still, it doesn't exactly have that big of an impact if we don't see Neji at all for hundreds of chapters.

Meh, just my two cents.


----------



## Vash (Dec 24, 2012)

Still no trailer?

CHRISTMAS IS CANCELLED


----------



## Random (Dec 24, 2012)

Give me that trailer or Santa gets it


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 24, 2012)

Neji's death was absolute shit. It was horribly executed and reduced Part II Neji to a plot device. What a shameful way to go out. Last chapter was definitely Kishimoto's biggest fuck up of the year. I wouldn't have minded if he died in a sensible manner, but his death was so random and unfounded. It wasn't like a typical war death like Shikaku's, for example. It was just...I don't even know. It was as if Kishimoto was trying to do something with an emotional response, but he executed it very poorly.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 24, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Neji's death was absolute shit. It was horribly executed and reduced Part II Neji to a plot device. What a shameful way to go out. Last chapter was definitely Kishimoto's biggest fuck up of the year. I wouldn't have minded if he died in a sensible manner, but his death was so random and unfounded. It wasn't like a typical war death like Shikaku's, for example. It was just...I don't even know. It was as if Kishimoto was trying to do something with an emotional response, but he executed it very poorly.



Hiashi should've been the one to die, it would have made much more sense.


----------



## Athruz (Dec 24, 2012)

-JT- said:


> You foul beast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What have i begun! 
I knew i should have just said it was a joke, why didn't i go for it? 


I think at LEAST Banana tenten would provide enough material to work in a new awakening and ougi; anything less would just be rather lazy, to  be honest.

_btw. i love Neji JT _


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 24, 2012)

The official Youtube is currently adding loads of videos, crossing my fingers for NUNS3!


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 24, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I understand that, but after realizing that little to none of the rookies doing anything, they probably would've been better off. They would've had their epic fight and a proper death in Part 1, unlike this shit now. Doing nothing, and being meatshields? Fuck that shit.





HiroshiSenju said:


> Neji's death was absolute shit. It was horribly executed and reduced Part II Neji to a plot device. What a shameful way to go out. Last chapter was definitely Kishimoto's biggest fuck up of the year. I wouldn't have minded if he died in a sensible manner, but his death was so random and unfounded. It wasn't like a typical war death like Shikaku's, for example. It was just...I don't even know. It was as if Kishimoto was trying to do something with an emotional response, but he executed it very poorly.



I very much agree with these. It wasn't so much Neji's role, it was Kishimoto's execution. They were downright terrible. And if Kishimoto is going to fuck it up and make it terrible, then I'd rather Neji have a meaningful role and emotional death in Part I, and let that be the end of it, rather than him being neglected all of Part II just to be brought back to die a pitiful death..


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2012)

So the video was set to be relased on christmas?


----------



## Vash (Dec 24, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> The official Youtube is currently adding loads of videos, crossing my fingers for NUNS3!



​
SOON!​


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 24, 2012)

The channel stopped uploading an hour ago.........


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 24, 2012)

I've had the youtube channel page open for over an hour 
Nevertheless, I will be patient. Patience is always rewarded.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 25, 2012)

Like, how SOON?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 25, 2012)

NB sure likes to keep us waiting


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

Satisfying the fans hunger for a trailer, NB you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 25, 2012)

-_-' damn namco bandai taking forever


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

Aw, you got my hopes up Jaga. You usually always come with info, it's weird to see you post just a normal comment


----------



## Vash (Dec 25, 2012)

I can understand the trailer taking a while, but where the hell are the gameplay videos? There was a new demo at Jump Festa, right? No-one recording dat shit or what?


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

They weren't allowed to


----------



## Jaga (Dec 25, 2012)

been refreshing the storm 3 site and saiyan island for the past hour and....


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm glad I stayed up


----------



## Vash (Dec 25, 2012)

Jaga said:


> been refreshing the storm 3 site and saiyan island for the past hour and....



It was beautiful


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

I can't wait to get my hands on this game. Until then, I'll just have to wait


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RyuPs7Me14[/YOUTUBE]

beaaaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 25, 2012)

Definitely worth the wait, pretty awesome stuff.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 25, 2012)

The only disappointment there is Gaara having exactly the same moveset. Jesus. Can they even brag that he's a jinchuuriki if he's in that state?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 25, 2012)

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!! Han so beast!!!


----------



## Foxve (Dec 25, 2012)

Jin's be puttin da smack down. 

Dat Fu. 

Also like that Bee's going to be using the Shark skin in his combo's now. 


We also now have confromation on the swordsmen and the gold and silver bros. being playable. They are.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 25, 2012)

Kin and Ginkaku were confirmed playable a while back right? How does this trailer show that the seven Swordsmen are playable?

Love this trailer though, even if there's no Bashosen Tenten shown yet. Chouji and Chouza standing together looks epic, as do the movesets of the Jinchurikis. Their awakenings look so awesome!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 25, 2012)

Well the only bad things were the false advertising of Gaara and Naruto awakening into their Bijuu.
Oh anybody notice 8 Tails has his Whirlwind hopefully it doesn't replace his awesome laser Jutsu.
But Dat Fu,Dat Han ultimate,Dat Yagura coral combo ender.

Oh and Raikage has 2 arms? :/ da hell?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 25, 2012)

This trailer is the shit. Han, Roshi and Utakata have badass ultimates


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> The only disappointment there is Gaara having exactly the same moveset. Jesus. Can they even brag that he's a jinchuuriki if he's in that state?



He doesn't.....


----------



## Pein (Dec 25, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> The only disappointment there is Gaara having exactly the same moveset. Jesus. Can they even brag that he's a jinchuuriki if he's in that state?



the pyramid and karura were brand new, having shukkaku's arms is enough I think. Would it be nice? sure but he never got to use shukkaku in part 2 anyway.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 25, 2012)

The 3rd greatest holiday gift to the fans 

Nice trailer, much better than the first few. Not that they were bad


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2012)

choji slam the shit out of Juubi!!!


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2012)

Chouji > Gedo Mazo 100% confirmed by CC2 

Now he needs to open up a can off whoop-ass against the Juubi


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like they are following manga. Now we patiently wait for Madara


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2012)

I personally think it will go up to when Madara joins the current fight


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RyuPs7Me14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2012)

I've watched that trailer so many times now. 
It's gonna be good!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Well the only bad things were the false advertising of Gaara and Naruto awakening into their Bijuu.


There was no such false advertising. They were included in a selection of the Jinchuriki which was based on a manga artwork. There was no advertising them awakening into their Bijuu. Not to mention it being common knowledge that Gaara doesn't have Shukkaku in the events this game will cover anyway.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 25, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I've watched that trailer so many times now.
> It's gonna be good!



Me too!!!! I am excited by very short moments like the appearance of Ino-Shika-Cho and Edo Asuma's face when he's getting sealed, and Darui's Hack and Slash mode with Edo Kakuzu (with only two of his elemental masks attached to his body, so I'm still hopeful for Bashosen Tenten in Hack and Slash). I really really enjoy watching Edo Ginkaku and Kinkaku - the Bashosen's prowess looks AMAZING!


----------



## slickcat (Dec 25, 2012)

DAMN I have to say I m impressed, do you see how sexy the quality was in 1080 damn damn damn. I like niis fighting style


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat Roshi and Dat Chouji's german suplex.


----------



## Firaea (Dec 25, 2012)

Holy mother of fuck. I'm actually impressed.


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 25, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> He doesn't.....



Moveset meaning combos,  my friend


----------



## Sunspear7 (Dec 25, 2012)

Amazing stuff, so excited for this game. Dat Chouji.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 25, 2012)

Dat Yugito! Dat Han! Dat Yagura.

I'm maining all of the Jinchuuriki for sure. They're badass 

But what makes you guys think this will follow the manga? I'm just hoping the anime picks up the fucking pace from here on out


----------



## slickcat (Dec 25, 2012)

the anime is slow end of january is itachi vs Naruto. So if you do the math till march doesnt look like any other characters other than edo kage will be added. but it seems BM Naruto and madara might make the cut.

They had better upgrade KCM, planetary Rasegan needs to be his jutsu


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

Gaara's new UJ is epic and all, but I wish they would have changed his moveset and given him a new akakening to make up for the fact that he is the only jin that can't go bijuu mode


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 25, 2012)

Now that was amazing!





Are we gonna see KCM Naruto get his multi-resengan moveset? I want it so bad!


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

Multiple rasengans? Looks like I'm not going online

I don't play online anyway though?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 25, 2012)

I demand chibi-Rasenshuriken


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 25, 2012)

Gaara's ultimate looks meh but Han's was just badasss and the way he beats the shit out of people he is absolutely my main


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2012)

Roshi and Dynamic Kick?


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Gaara's ultimate looks meh but Han's was just badasss and the way he beats the shit out of people he is absolutely my main



Yup Gaara's definitely needs more explosions.

But seriously, they did a good job with his by incorporating both his mother and his giant sand pyramid (which is delightfully shiny) into one ultimate. I mean, realistically, those are the only new things he did. 

Hans did look beast though, I will give them that.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 25, 2012)

I wonder if the seiyus of Yugito and Utakata are the same  I can tell Yagura's is as I can recognize the voice of Sora anywhere


----------



## shyakugaun (Dec 25, 2012)

the trailer reminded me just how much of a beast Choji is, suplexing the gedo is some bossshit


----------



## Jaga (Dec 25, 2012)

Random said:


> Yup Gaara's definitely needs more explosions.
> 
> But seriously, they did a good job with his by incorporating both his mother and his giant sand pyramid (which is delightfully shiny) into one ultimate. I mean, realistically, those are the only new things he did.
> 
> Hans did look beast though, I will give them that.



Gaara needs a Shukaku transformations! CC2's been holding out!

But even if hes not in, this trailer was beyond epic! My mouth was like literally dry!!! Even the hottest girl in the world could not match it!! Damn Naruto, the levels only you can surpass!!!


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

Technically, while Gaara can't have the real Shukaku, he could make fake one with his sand. Just sayin.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 25, 2012)

Shirt zipped up? EMS Sasuke?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Shirt zipped up? EMS Sasuke?



Looks very likely. The jinchuriki and TBM Naruto are in, why shouldn't him? Same with the Edo Kage. I find it very unlikely that they won't be in, especially the Fourth Kazekage. Just watch, after episode 297 airs, he's gonna be confirmed playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 25, 2012)

Somebody get me a tissue, that was too much for me. My body was not ready 

I've always loved Yagura as a Mizukage and a jinchuuriki, but by great golly Goatee, he is my new facking main for reasons beyond comprehension. All jincs are so facking epic to the point of OPness. Their facking _normal_ movesets look and move like an awakened characters' would.

I also loved seeing Roshi vs Han. Han was moving like a big, slow guy, until you see his gameplay. Speedy as shet 



Red Raptor said:


> Me too!!!! I am excited by very short moments like the appearance of Ino-Shika-Cho and Edo Asuma's face when he's getting sealed, and Darui's Hack and Slash mode with Edo Kakuzu (with only two of his elemental masks attached to his body, so I'm still hopeful for Bashosen Tenten in Hack and Slash). I really really enjoy watching Edo Ginkaku and Kinkaku - the Bashosen's prowess looks AMAZING!



Mr. Raptor, you basically know that Banannananarama Tenten is almost a guaranteed given, right?  I mean look at Bee, the dude hardly ever used Samehada and its in his moveset.. the same can be said about Tenten and her smexy fan. 

I don't think who she fights is important. KB used Samehada against Edo Itachi. We're not even there yet and he's using Samehada, so regardless of whether Tenten fights Kakuzu or not, her fan should be apart of her character. You just wait 



slickcat said:


> DAMN I have to say I m impressed, do you see how sexy the quality was in 1080 damn damn damn. I like niis fighting style



Alright guys. If slickcat is impressed, that's how you know CC2 has done well


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish the Naruto Manga was as epic as this trailer. CC2's version of Kishi's work gets me more excited than when I'm actually reading it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2012)

Jaga said:


> been refreshing the storm 3 site and saiyan island for the past hour and....





shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RyuPs7Me14[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> beaaaaaaaaaaaaast



Patience paid off! 

The Jinchuurikis look as awesome as we expected. I am impressed by how they've developed Yugito, Roshi and Han's movesets (Han's Ougi is literally the best one, no argument). I liked how Utakata's Ougi appears to be a Bijuu bubble made of acid or something. XD 

It appears we are gonna have two Gaaras: the normal Shippuuden one we've always had that was in the last trailers in that assumed Boss fight against MS Sasuke and now "Commander General" Gaara, he has his War arc design there plus his Karura-pyramid sand Ougi. Bee with Samehada is sweet, however and this might just be me, in order to show Bee acquire the blade in story mode, wouldn't that mean that they would have to give him a Boss fight against Kisame in the Iron Country or at least one against Gai in the Kumo turtle island? Or will they just skip it? I'd like to see a Kisame Boss fight...and also one of Sasuke vs Danzou...

On a final note, part of me was expecting to see the Jinchuurikis that go from Yugito to Fuu to be playable with their  It would've been equally badass. Perhaps that could turn out to be a different costume for them, as someone said, for the storymode where they have Rin'negan and Sharingan eyes.

The hack and slash fights against the Swordsmen and KinGin brothers looks great, specially the Kakashi vs Zabuza clash sequence. We could also end up having a Boss fight against Asuma with Team 10 and another one with the Raikage, not only did they showed Naruto avoiding A's punch but also when Bee defeats his brother with his Lariat. Speaking of Raikage, I also think there could be two versions of him; one from the Kage Summit and now this one from this arc that wears his Raikage cloak.

Not much from Kakuzu in the trailer but most likely he'll appear in the next one.

And dat german suplex that Chouji pulled on the Gedou Mazou. 

I see they are saving KCM Naruto for later...they sure are building hype for it.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Dat Yugito! Dat Han! Dat Yagura.
> 
> I'm maining all of the Jinchuuriki for sure. They're badass
> 
> But what makes you guys think this will follow the manga? I'm just hoping the anime picks up the fucking pace from here on out



They are doing it, canon returns in January. And it appears that doesn't seem to stop CC2 from going their way and confirm the Jinchuurikis when they still haven't reached that part. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Shirt zipped up? EMS Sasuke?



Good catch!  Nice way to tease EMS Sasuke. It can happen due to it would be come off as boring to get the new installment of this game and only get an updated version of Naruto (KCM) and not of Sasuke. And it can work, this EMS Sasuke could be like the Naruto character that had all the sick Kage Bunshins attacks from Generations that served to tease his KCM Awakening. They can pulled it off here too and they could actually implement some little stuff he's shown in the manga to the game.



BlazingInferno said:


> Looks very likely. The jinchuriki and TBM Naruto are in, why shouldn't him? Same with the Edo Kage. I find it very unlikely that they won't be in, especially the Fourth Kazekage. Just watch, after episode 297 airs, he's gonna be confirmed playable.



I agree. The next trailer is bound to focus on the events of the second day of the war (it makes more sense why they haven't shown KCM Naruto yet, it isn't till that part of the arc that he really starts to show his stuff) and with that comes along pretty much every character that enters the fray till the night arrives. Meaning we can still get:

-Itachi
-Nagato
-Muu
-Yondaime Kazekage
-Sandaime Raikage
-Nidaime Mizukage
-Madara
-Sage Kabuto (same thing with the MS Sasuke thing, CC2 must make us look forward to play as Kabuto again, it wouldn't be smart to copy paste the one from Generations and even less exciting if they did)
-Current Rin'negan masked Tobi

And pretty much that. Oh and the rest of the current Kages. I expect Oonoki's moveset to be very improved. The little guy has shown a lot of canon Doton and lightweight jutsus during this arc and the idea of seeing a cinematic  in the game is plain epic.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 25, 2012)

Im still mad they got rid of 8 Tails Light Hack but the Pre War Bee probably has it.
Fu I must see more of but Han and Yagura are guaranteed Mains.
Now Nagato,Rinnegan Tobi and Chojuro would boost my hype up alot.


----------



## Random (Dec 25, 2012)

I wouldn't even be mad if Lightning Hax was replaced. Even I feel like a spammer if I use it twice in a row, but some people feel content using it 20 times in a row.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2012)

roshi looks great as well as the other jins looks great


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 25, 2012)

It is my favorite Jutsu but they could have atleast used a non lame replacement.


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish Killerbee would use Samehada like in that trailer D:


----------



## Grimsley (Dec 25, 2012)

no sign of madara so far  im really afraid that it's not going to go up to the 5 kages fight which i want it to be in so badly.  and tsunade MUST have her regeneration as her awakening, if she doesnt get any kind of move set change imma cut a bitch 

oh and the jinchuriki's look nice


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothing new. Screenshots from the trailer.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2012)

I also hope that Choujuro is confirmed. His jutsu could be  and his Ougi t. Plus that way we would have all the swords that make up the Seven Swordsmen's line up complete in the game and none would be missing.

Maybe the same thing about Ao...or not given latest manga events. >.>

Though Kitsuchi could make it. He's one of the 5 Generals of the Alliance's divisions and everyone else but him has been confirmed. He has some neat Doton attacks and his  would be his Ougi. 

I also realized that valley where Naruto and Bee are confronted by Raikage and Tsunade is gonna be another battle stage available. 

And I really think CC2 teased EMS Sasuke by making him be Gaara's punching bag in the trailer. Just look at this screenshot:



Zipped up collar, not unzipped like MS Sasuke is. Gives me hope that we'll get Edo Itachi and EMS Sasuke vs Sage Kabuto.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 25, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Shirt zipped up? EMS Sasuke?


Did not notice that at all. Nice catch there.

Not that it matters to me, I would slit my wrists long before I ever played as Sasuke


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm surprised there's no gifs of the trailer popping everywhere...


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 26, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Mr. Raptor, you basically know that Banannananarama Tenten is almost a guaranteed given, right?  I mean look at Bee, the dude hardly ever used Samehada and its in his moveset.. the same can be said about Tenten and her smexy fan.
> 
> I don't think who she fights is important. KB used Samehada against Edo Itachi. We're not even there yet and he's using Samehada, so regardless of whether Tenten fights Kakuzu or not, her fan should be apart of her character. You just wait



Yyyyyyyeeeeaaaaahhhhhhhh I do hope that you're right. Its just a fan's impatience and fear that Tenten won't get any update at all. I'll be as positive as you then. Will try to anyway 

I'm looking forward to new character reveals soon. Hoping that The 7 Swordsmen will be revealed to be playable, then Kitsuchi, Kurotsuchi, Zetsu... Then the other Edos... Kages, Itachi and Nagato...


----------



## Random (Dec 26, 2012)

So it appears that the new ring out feature will not be limited to just that one stage.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2012)

Random said:


> So it appears that the new ring out feature will not be limited to just that one stage.



I'm honestly still waiting for an overall bigger picture of how this ringout thing is going to work.. Not going to let it be a downer, after this trailer and all, but still.


----------



## Random (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm not trying to be a downer after all the epicness we just got, but I noticed it and figured I'd bring it to everyone else's attention. 

I'm just still hoping I can turn it off though. It makes even less sense on that stage than it did on the other stage. You literally have to break through an invisible barrier before you get knocked of the edge and are unwilling to fight anymore. 

Ok, maybe I am being a downer, but I really hate the ring out feature. You say you're waiting for the big picture, but we've already seen how it works, and it's bad.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 26, 2012)

Right, so now that the Jins are in, and Banana Tenten is virtually confirmed, I'm expecting Udon in next


----------



## Firaea (Dec 26, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Alright guys. If slickcat is impressed, that's how you know CC2 has done well



It's funny 'cause it's true.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2012)

So this game made perfect jinchuuriki out of nearly all jinchuuriki


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Saw trailer 4. Going to gamestop today to preorder.


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 26, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Right, so now that the Jins are in, and Banana Tenten is virtually confirmed, I'm expecting Udon in next



Wow I'm amazed that you guys are more positive about Tenten getting to wield the Bashosen in the game than me! Hahaha!


----------



## DedValve (Dec 26, 2012)

Ring outs wouldn't be a problem if this game used rounds. They don't. PROBLEM. 

Other than that this game has been amazing so far.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm still hoping that the Ring-Out feature will be optional. I'm not ready for the rasengan spammers online 

And might I reiterate...Han's ougi is the shit!


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 26, 2012)

Han, Roshi, and Yugito will see plenty of action from me.


I definitely want to play Killer Bee again with his Samehada enhanced moveset.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 26, 2012)

Im mad nobody could record gameplay.
I only saw 2 seconds of Fu :/ Wish we would get character intoduction videos for the Jinchuriki.
Also im still worried there are only 3 ground combos I mean they switched Minato's combo ender too. Then again it was just the 1st VS Demo from months ago.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 26, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I'm still hoping that the Ring-Out feature will be optional. I'm not ready for the rasengan spammers online
> 
> And might I reiterate...Han's ougi is the shit!


Even though it looks like it won't be limited to one stage it also seems clear it won't be on that many stages. If it's not possible to turn it off I'll certainly be avoiding those stages.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 26, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Jin's be puttin da smack down.
> 
> Dat Fu.
> 
> ...



except they aren't.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 26, 2012)

Roshi and Utakata would be my main jins.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2012)

Random said:


> I'm not trying to be a downer after all the epicness we just got, but I noticed it and figured I'd bring it to everyone else's attention.
> 
> I'm just still hoping I can turn it off though. It makes even less sense on that stage than it did on the other stage. You literally have to break through an invisible barrier before you get knocked of the edge and are unwilling to fight anymore.
> 
> Ok, maybe I am being a downer, but I really hate the ring out feature. You say you're waiting for the big picture, but we've already seen how it works, and it's bad.



Well, when I say 'the bigger picture', I mean in terms of where it will be implemented, which stages, it being optional, etc. Once we have a better understanding of those things, we can see the magnitude this implementation will influence the game as a whole.

But regardless, I'm still hyped


----------



## G (Dec 26, 2012)

I hated the long range characters in 2 and Generations...
Why couldnt they be short ranged...


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 26, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> except they aren't.


Except they pretty much are. We've seen that we can play as the swordsmen in Hack & Slash mode with the opponents being the confirmed playable characters from that fight. If we can play as them there it's safe to assume that means we can play as them normally.

Kinkaku and Ginkaku were shown in a different playable shot in their reveal scan. There will be 1 on 1 fight shots in the same style as a regular fight. They're obviously going to be playable, especially with the knowledge we have that this will have the largest character selection in the Storm series.

So ok we've not gotten a "yes they're playable normally" confirmation everything is pointing towards that being the case.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 26, 2012)

Hopefully EMS Sasuke is in.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 26, 2012)

Wait Swordsmen are confirmed playable? YES! Now I can use Kushimaru the needle guy and Mangetsu!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 26, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Wait Swordsmen are confirmed playable? YES! Now I can use Kushimaru the needle guy and Mangetsu!


Well we know we can play as them in Hack & Slash mode. It would be silly of them to give you that option if they weren't playable. Why only make you play as 6 different characters in one mode that's completely optional?

However I guess it hasn't been confirmed properly but they might as well be.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 26, 2012)

Gaiash said:


> Except they pretty much are. We've seen that we can play as the swordsmen in Hack & Slash mode with the opponents being the confirmed playable characters from that fight. If we can play as them there it's safe to assume that means we can play as them normally.
> 
> Kinkaku and Ginkaku were shown in a different playable shot in their reveal scan. There will be 1 on 1 fight shots in the same style as a regular fight. They're obviously going to be playable, especially with the knowledge we have that this will have the largest character selection in the Storm series.
> 
> So ok we've not gotten a "yes they're playable normally" confirmation everything is pointing towards that being the case.



yes they are all in story as "mini-bosses" but nowhere at all is it said or shown that they are playable in free battle. And they already had their reveal scans, so at this point they are not likely to be included as playable, is all im sayin. and for the record i wanted them in, but oh well.

 Can't always get what we want. I'll take the Jinchuriki over them anyway, as neither the swordsmen nor the KinGin bros were very important. Now of course, i could be wrong and they are revealed to be playable later, (which would be great) but it is CC2 afterall, prepare to get your hopes smashed.


----------



## Random (Dec 26, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> yes they are all in story as "mini-bosses" but nowhere at all is it said or shown that they are playable in free battle. And they already had their reveal scans, so at this point they are not likely to be included as playable, is all im sayin. and for the record i wanted them in, but oh well.
> 
> Can't always get what we want. I'll take the Jinchuriki over them anyway, as neither the swordsmen nor the KinGin bros were very important. Now of course, i could be wrong and they are revealed to be playable later, (which would be great) but it is CC2 afterall, prepare to get your hopes smashed.



But what he is trying to get at is that it was revealed that we could play as the swordsmen in the Story Mode, so if we can play as them there and they have full movesets for us to use, then there is absolutely no reason why they shouldn't be playable in free battle mode


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 26, 2012)

Is it just me or are the movesets and ultimates getting smoother with every game?


----------



## The Prodigy (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope this games better than the last. I personally loved the adventure part of the game. Why they turned it into a story telling book is beyond me. Maybe because the adventure part took so long with side missions and all that other shit? Still it made progressing in the game all the more appreciative, and actually had comic relief moments.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2012)

Dafaq has Shion been saying? 'Someone' keeps removing the posts before I can read them 



Deathgun said:


> Is it just me or are the movesets and ultimates getting smoother with every game?



I actually agree. The movesets and ougis seem more vivid and smooth. In terms of combos, they're more fleshed out and action-induced.

The ougis were always getting better each game  This is obviously excluding the time cut from them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope we get the subbed version of the latest trailer soon. I kind of figure out what they are saying in the cutscenes by remembering the manga's quotes but I would like to know what some of the Jinchuurikis say during their moveset display.



Random said:


> But what he is trying to get at is that it was revealed that we could play as the swordsmen in the Story Mode, so if we can play as them there and they have full movesets for us to use, then there is absolutely no reason why they shouldn't be playable in free battle mode



Precisely.



Deathgun said:


> Is it just me or are the movesets and ultimates getting smoother with every game?



I think they have gotten like you said. Or was that in Generations?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think they have gotten like you said. Or was that in Generations?



It was actually in consecutive order of their releases. If you check the games, the movesets become more and more advanced and sophisticated, and the ougis become smoother and ... for lack of better words, better.

I'm glad to know I wasn't the only one who came to realize this


----------



## Random (Dec 26, 2012)

Generations felt a whole lot smooth to me. That's probably why I can do better in it than I did in Storm 1-2


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 26, 2012)

Mangetsu! HECKZ YEAH!!!


----------



## Random (Dec 26, 2012)

I probably won't use the swordsmen too much (besides Zabuza) if they are actually playable. None of them actually wield a normal sword that's just for cutting. All there swords has something special goin on (like explosions). Although Zabuza's sword does have a special ability, it won't be used in game.

Also, the one swordsman who can break any guard....how will he work, because he obviously won't be allowed to break guards like that in the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 26, 2012)

Random said:


> Also, the one swordsman who can break any guard....how will he work, because he obviously won't be allowed to break guards like that in the game.


It could take half as many hits for him to break a guard, that could work.


----------



## Random (Dec 26, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> It could take half as many hits for him to break a guard, that could work.



 I suppose that could work. I would still hate to be up against him though. I'm not much of a blocker, I like to stay on the offense, but I would be extremely paranoid to block against him at all. And god forbid he goes awakening, he'll be able to break your guard in 2 hits max every time.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 26, 2012)

Random said:


> I probably won't use the swordsmen too much (besides Zabuza) if they are actually playable. None of them actually wield a normal sword that's just for cutting.



That's what makes them so awesome  The swordsmen you just mentioned is my favourite amongst the 7 (always forget his name...)



Random said:


> I suppose that could work. I would still hate to be up against him though. I'm not much of a blocker, I like to stay on the offense, but I would be extremely paranoid to block against him at all.



You funny guy. Not being much of a blocker would be the by far best way to fight such a guy!


----------



## Random (Dec 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> You funny guy. Not being much of a blocker would be the by far best way to fight such a guy!



Yea I know that, but blocking is helpful in some cases, but I would be too paranoid to even use in those cases for fear that my guard will be easily broken.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Random said:


> Yea I know that, but blocking is helpful in some cases, but I would be too paranoid to even use in those cases for fear that my guard will be easily broken.



Also true. The worst are those players who purposely dash hysterically just to break your guard. They'll dash towards you, and won't attack. It's almost like they're bluffing hard..

It's funny to watch though  They'll jump away like they're scared then, randomly dash at you, and repeat... lol. I saw that a few times while taking part in some tournaments. Made me chuckle


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 27, 2012)

If you check the Network Replays, many players are doing that. To them that is the legitimate and expert way to play!


----------



## Iruel (Dec 27, 2012)

if the swordsman are in, Mangetsu will be fun to rape shit with; although i wonder how he will play? he don't have a sword to use...

Am i the only one who wants fucking Zetsu to be playable? the lack of Zetsu in games till now is understandable, but goddamnit now is a great time to include him! It'd be great to have both/combined, but im okay with just Black Zetsu.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2012)

Swordsman? 

Naruto?

I can see a man on man porn video coming up soon.


----------



## Rasendori (Dec 27, 2012)

Random said:


> Generations felt a whole lot smooth to me. That's probably why I can do better in it than I did in Storm 1-2



Just the opposite for me man. I was pretty damned good in 2, but the friggin lightning dash mechanics ruined it for me.


----------



## Kathutet (Dec 27, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> if the swordsman are in, Mangetsu will be fun to rape shit with; although i wonder how he will play? he don't have a sword to use...
> 
> Am i the only one who wants fucking Zetsu to be playable? the lack of Zetsu in games till now is understandable, but goddamnit now is a great time to include him! It'd be great to have both/combined, but im okay with just Black Zetsu.


his ougi would definitely need to have his line "I AM THE LAND" in it

oh god the goosebumps i'd get just by hearing that


----------



## Red Raptor (Dec 27, 2012)

I've already submitted suggestions for kitsuchi, kuro and zetsu to be included


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Just the opposite for me man. I was pretty damned good in 2, but the friggin lightning dash mechanics ruined it for me.



It goes both ways for me. Was good in Generations, was better in Storm 2. But it's all exponential, baby. A generally slow start in skill, but give it time, and the skill skyrockets  

S'all about adaptation.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIVVcvIQclk[/YOUTUBE]

Oh my. :ho

Oh Aeion-sama! Wanna continue our Tournament on either tomorrow or Friday on Generations? I feel like kicking some ninja booty until new year's eve arrives.


----------



## Random (Dec 27, 2012)

Rasendori said:


> Just the opposite for me man. I was pretty damned good in 2, but the friggin lightning dash mechanics ruined it for me.



 We really seem to be opposites then, because lightning dash was my saving grace. When people sub behind me, I just lightining dash and continue kicking there butts unless they are quick enough to block or get the first hit in. Plus, if someone is out of subs, I can lighting dash to string together an uber long combo.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh Aeion-sama! Wanna continue our Tournament on either tomorrow or Friday on Generations? I feel like kicking some ninja booty until new year's eve arrives.



Hmmm, well it's going to take a while to get all these slackers to show up gather everyone to log in.. But we can spar... right now if you'd like! 

Anyone else up for some Generations matches, let us know


----------



## Foxve (Dec 27, 2012)

LOL new Chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



NaruHina wins. 

Get ready for a Kyuubi-powered Hyuuga. Mountian/Hill busting Air-palm incoming. 

Possibly a DLC Character


----------



## Foxve (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm up for a game today if ya'll are. By the way, Aeion, did you change your PSN name from Skyren?


----------



## Random (Dec 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hmmm, well it's going to take a while to get all these slackers to show up gather everyone to log in.. But we can spar... right now if you'd like!
> 
> Anyone else up for some Generations matches, let us know



Damn goddit, as soon as I'm miles away from home visiting my family, you guys decide to have a tourney. I knew I should have brought my ps3


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Random said:


> Damn goddit, as soon as I'm miles away from home visiting my family, you guys decide to have a tourney. I knew I should have brought my ps3



Well, usually when we try to arrange a tourney, a lot of people bail, or don't show up. 

So instead of going through that hassle today, we're probably just going to have a few sparring matches.. maybe an endless match or two with a handful. You won't be missing too much (hopefully ).

When a real one comes around, we'll inform you way ahead of time


----------



## Foxve (Dec 27, 2012)

By the way, any body know what happend to Jaketheprotagonist? Used to post all the time and he was in our first tourney. Your all welcome for that by the way.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool trailer.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey d00ds 

How many more characters are we expecting to be revealed?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> I'm up for a game today if ya'll are. By the way, Aeion, did you change your PSN name from Skyren?



Nope, still _Skxyen_.



Foxve said:


> By the way, any body know what happend to Jaketheprotagonist? Used to post all the time and he was in our first tourney. Your all welcome for that by the way.



Don't you remember? He got mad that people didn't have opinions that were happy happy joy joy and his dream wonderland was crushed because he couldn't handle realistic criticism


----------



## Foxve (Dec 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Don't you remember? He got mad that people didn't have opinions that were happy happy joy joy and his dream wonderland was crushed because he couldn't handle realistic criticism



He actually left cause of that? Did he have a melt down during the time I wasn't following the thread? He hasn't been online in PSN in like 2 months ether.....


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Foxve said:


> He actually left cause of that? Did he have a melt down during the time I wasn't following the thread? He hasn't been online in PSN in like 2 months ether.....



Yeah. He was like "I CAN'T TAKE THIS FORUM ANYMORE, YOU'RE ALL SO NEGATIVE. NO ONE RESPECTS HINATA. I KNOW YOU HAVE YOUR OPINION BUT I DON'T LIKE YOUR NEGATIVITY"... et cetera..

After that, he never logged in again


----------



## Foxve (Dec 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Yeah. He was like "I CAN'T TAKE THIS FORUM ANYMORE, YOU'RE ALL SO NEGATIVE. NO ONE RESPECTS HINATA. I KNOW YOU HAVE YOUR OPINION BUT I DON'T LIKE YOUR NEGATIVITY"... et cetera..
> 
> After that, he never logged in again



Sucks. Wonder if he saw the latest chapter


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

That's if he didn't drop Naruto all together too


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 27, 2012)

So how bout that Storm 3? I hear you can play as the jins and bijuu


----------



## Iruel (Dec 27, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> So how bout that Storm 3? I hear you can play as the jins and bijuu




*Spoiler*: __ 



















Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh Aeion-sama! Wanna continue our Tournament on either tomorrow or Friday on Generations? I feel like kicking some ninja booty until new year's eve arrives.





Aeion said:


> Anyone else up for some Generations matches, let us know



i dont have Gen. but, you guys down to have a Jin tourney when 3 comes out? ;D


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Nope, still _*Skxyen*_



No one caught that. Heh heh 



KuroShiroZetsu said:


> i dont have Gen. but, you guys down to have a Jin tourney when 3 comes out? ;D



Sounds like a date  And after that we'll do Jins n' Akats


----------



## Foxve (Dec 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> No one caught that. Heh heh
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a date  And after that we'll do Jins n' Akats



Let's have a swordsmen one as well. Or in a 8 match tourney, a Swordsmen vs Jin's.


----------



## Random (Dec 27, 2012)

While your at it. might as well have an edo Kage one


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 27, 2012)

Random said:


> While your at it. might as well have an edo Kage one



Damn I was going to say that


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone know the release date for europe?.


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 27, 2012)

There's nothing to suggest the Edo Kage exist in the game at this stage 

though they better be!


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 27, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> There's nothing to suggest the Edo Kage exist in the game at this stage
> 
> though they better be!


Actually there is. Gaara's new ultimate is based on his fight with them.


----------



## Vash (Dec 27, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> There's nothing to suggest the Edo Kage exist in the game at this stage
> 
> though they better be!







fireking77 said:


> Does anyone know the release date for europe?.



Nothing confirmed yet.

Amazon are all over the place. Amazon France say March 29th, while the UK site says March 3rd.

While Zavvi says March 15th


----------



## Random (Dec 27, 2012)

cosmovsgoku said:


> There's nothing to suggest the Edo Kage exist in the game at this stage
> 
> though they better be!



There are many things that suggest they will be in the game. The fact that they were shown with Kabuto, Gaara's new ultimate having the same sand pyramid he used to seal one of them, the fact that the Jins are in, and the fact that not having the edo Kage's would be the epitome of failure.... in my opinion.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 27, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Hmmm, well it's going to take a while to get all these slackers to show up gather everyone to log in.. But we can spar... right now if you'd like!
> 
> Anyone else up for some Generations matches, let us know



FUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mind completely slipped this thread earlier! 

Ok so you wanna spar in 30 minutes or tomorrow? I promise i'll pay more attention for Generations this time. 

And lolwut? JakeProtagonist is gone from NF??? What the heck happened lol? 

Is he still on your PSN ID friends list or did he delete you or something?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone know when we will get some more news?


----------



## shadowmaria (Dec 28, 2012)

Fuck, I missed that!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 28, 2012)

So does anyone know if they have the lightning dash in the next game along with the sub. bar? I really hope not, but if they do then oh well... I was fairly decent in Storm 2 then in generations due to that....smdh!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 28, 2012)

Blog update says something about a big announcement in January. Don't get excited yet because last time the big announcement was a Europe only collectors edition.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 28, 2012)

Good reason for me to get exited i guess.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> FUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!! My mind completely slipped this thread earlier!



It's okay, good comrade. Mr. Aeion needed some practice time anyways 



> Ok so you wanna spar in 30 minutes or tomorrow? I promise i'll pay more attention for Generations this time.



If the day plays out quite nicely, then most likely, that would be dandy 



> And lolwut? JakeProtagonist is gone from NF??? What the heck happened lol?
> 
> Is he still on your PSN ID friends list or did he delete you or something?




He got mad that dreamland didn't exist. He deleted everyone related to the forums from his PSN account


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 28, 2012)

What the......that's....unfortunate. So i guess he pretty much hates us now, eh? He seemed like a decent dude from before.  Did he at least say anything before he went kaboom?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2012)

He probably got a life.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 28, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT 4 tails and 6 tails.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2012)

Forgot to say; good sparring matches, Asakuna! My, my, have you improved by heaps and loads. I actually had to stay on my toes while fighting you (even though I'm way below rusty)  Sorry, I had to leave to run a few errands, but I look forward to it again



"Shion" said:


> He probably got a life.



Something you lack to this day, huh? 



Asakuna no Senju said:


> What the......that's....unfortunate. So i guess he pretty much hates us now, eh? He seemed like a decent dude from before.  Did he at least say anything before he went kaboom?



Yeah, he said he hates us all because we're "evil" with our negative thoughts, and that all of narutoforums is "evil" because we follow the ways of the serpent Satan, or something along those lines 

And then he said he's taking a break from the forums and the Storm series (I think online got to him too), and I think _Naruto_ all together..


----------



## Foxve (Dec 28, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Forgot to say; good sparring matches, Asakuna! My, my, have you improved by heaps and loads. I actually had to stay on my toes while fighting you (even though I'm way below rusty)  Sorry, I had to leave to run a few errands, but I look forward to it again




Where's my evaluation? 



> Yeah, he said he hates us all because we're "evil" with our negative thoughts, and that all of narutoforums is "evil" *because we follow the ways of the serpent Satan*, or something along those lines
> 
> And then he said he's taking a break from the forums and the Storm series (I think online got to him too), and I think _Naruto_ all together..



He really said something along thoose lines? 

Link to the post he said it in?


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Where's my evaluation?



You are very good too, Foxve!  Improved a lot as well. You all have forced me to be on one of my best guards, and I don't want to blame it on my lack of play, recently. You are all very skilled 



> He really said something along thoose lines?
> 
> Link to the post he said it in?



You were there...

You don't remember this conversation? It went on for quite a while (Quite. A. While.) Here's just a snippet of it.. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jake Protagonist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 28, 2012)

"Everyone likes more part 2 than part 1"???

I don't know if he is trolling or if he just has a terrible stinky taste.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 28, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> "Everyone likes more part 2 than part 1"???
> 
> I don't know if he is trolling or if he just has a terrible stinky taste.



Careful, you'll be following the Human's natural desire of superiority if you disagree


----------



## Random (Dec 29, 2012)

I guess I wasn't around for that


----------



## Jaruka (Dec 29, 2012)

Been replaying the boss missions of Storm 2 and it's made me SO stoked for this game. It almost feels like due to Generations being solely about 'LETS ADD CHARACTERS!' I forgot just how fun the story-mode of Storm 2 was. The bosses are absolutely epic and I'm noticing things that I hadn't before.

For instance, Gaara has two jutsu in the story mode. One with giant claws enclosing on the opponent and the other being sand tsunami. It's a shame we couldn't choose jutsu.

Was it confirmed if we have more than one jutsu per character? They must have gotten so much demand for it in their inboxes. Let us hope, eh!


----------



## G (Dec 29, 2012)

Played some Generations. Ugh, everyone spams.. the game is way too broken. really..


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 29, 2012)

Jaruka said:


> Been replaying the boss missions of Storm 2 and it's made me SO stoked for this game. It almost feels like due to Generations being solely about 'LETS ADD CHARACTERS!' I forgot just how fun the story-mode of Storm 2 was. The bosses are absolutely epic and I'm noticing things that I hadn't before.
> 
> For instance, Gaara has two jutsu in the story mode. One with giant claws enclosing on the opponent and the other being sand tsunami. It's a shame we couldn't choose jutsu.
> 
> Was it confirmed if we have more than one jutsu per character? They must have gotten so much demand for it in their inboxes. Let us hope, eh!



Yeah, Storm 2's storymode was amazing. My favourite is still Naruto vs Sasuke in Orochimaru's lair. That CQC they undergo in slow motion was so badass.

Not sure if multiple jutsu has been confirmed. We.. semi-kind of have it in Generations... with Itachi and Kakashi, and a few others (I think). But it's not fully implemented, as people like Kimimaro or PTS Tenten can't switch their jutsu.



G said:


> Played some Generations. Ugh, everyone spams.. the game is way too broken. really..



Dude, is that you in the avatar? 

And what matches have you been playing? I've been playing Generations online for the last two days and I must say, it's been swell . I've actually been meeting a lot of fair players recently.. and the ones that spam aren't too hard to beat at the moment.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 29, 2012)

My PSN is Enzo-Unversed.


----------



## G (Dec 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Dude, is that you in the avatar?
> 
> And what matches have you been playing? I've been playing Generations online for the last two days and I must say, it's been swell . I've actually been meeting a lot of fair players recently.. and the ones that spam aren't too hard to beat at the moment.



Well, uh..
I've been playing on Xbox 360. Everyone plays cheap.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> Careful, you'll be following the Human's natural desire of superiority if you disagree



I am gonna quote Bioshock in this.

"A worm looks up, and sees the face of GOD!!!"

In this case the worm would refuse to acknowledge that God is up. He can live in his sad bliss bubble of ignorance for all I care. And be a pretentious looser that fools itself for the rest of its miserable insignificant sad life. Good Riddance.

Any pictures of Suigetsu's and Team Taka's new alternate costumes? The ones with Cloaks I mean. Also Suigetsu and Jugo are probably getting the Samurai costumes too lol.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 29, 2012)

I hunger for more news


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 29, 2012)

I just wanna see more than 10 seconds of the Jinchuriki.


----------



## Random (Dec 29, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Also Suigetsu and Jugo are probably getting the Samurai costumes too lol.



Were they also in Dragon Blade Chronicles? Because that's why Naruto got the costume. At least supposedly


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 29, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> My PSN is Enzo-Unversed.



My PSN is Skyxen. Mr. Youth, I would love to face you in a match in Generations some time soon 



G said:


> Well, uh..
> I've been playing on Xbox 360. Everyone plays cheap.





Well that's understandable. PS3 has its handful (a very, very big handful..) of douchebags in the game as well.



Suigetsu said:


> I am gonna quote Bioshock in this.
> 
> "A worm looks up, and sees the face of GOD!!!"
> 
> In this case the worm would refuse to acknowledge that God is up. He can live in his sad bliss bubble of ignorance for all I care. And be a pretentious looser that fools itself for the rest of its miserable insignificant sad life. Good Riddance.



You are a funny dude 



> Any pictures of Suigetsu's and Team Taka's new alternate costumes? The ones with Cloaks I mean. Also Suigetsu and Jugo are probably getting the Samurai costumes too lol.





Random said:


> Were they also in Dragon Blade Chronicles? Because that's why Naruto got the costume. At least supposedly



What the hell is Dragon Blade Chronicles?

I did some searching.. didn't really search the game but found this video. Chances are we're getting multiple "samurai" costumes in this game, if you're going under the assumption that whoever was in 'DBC' has a chance of getting one:

[YOUTUBE]LqYwrRxmQr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What the hell is Dragon Blade Chronicles?
> 
> I did some searching.. didn't really search the game but found this video. Chances are we're getting multiple "samurai" costumes in this game, if you're going under the assumption that whoever was in 'DBC' has a chance of getting one:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LqYwrRxmQr4[/YOUTUBE]



It's a shitty Clash of Ninja like adventure game for the Wii. It's slightly based off the Itachi Pursuit arc without Pain. I don't recommend it.


----------



## G (Dec 29, 2012)

Only good thing about DBC was.. Well, nothing.


----------



## Random (Dec 29, 2012)

Aeion said:


> What the hell is Dragon Blade Chronicles?
> 
> I did some searching.. didn't really search the game but found this video. Chances are we're getting multiple "samurai" costumes in this game, if you're going under the assumption that whoever was in 'DBC' has a chance of getting one:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LqYwrRxmQr4[/YOUTUBE]



Yea, not a good game. But I wasn't saying everybody in the that game would get a samurai costume, I was just sayin that supposedly Naruto got his samurai costume because of that game. That's just something I heard, as a matter of fact, I beleive the people from saiyan island are the ones that said it.


----------



## Iruel (Dec 29, 2012)

ohhh yeah i has Xbox-Live so..


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 29, 2012)

G said:


> Only good thing about DBC was.. Well, nothing.



I guess the outfits were kinda neat.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 29, 2012)

I am not so excited about the samurai outfit for Naruto or any character. I guess I would rather prefer if they went for other stuff, like the sparring clothes from the 15th Shippuuden ending or something like that or the Jinchuuriki costumes based on their number of tails from chapter 567. 



Aeion said:


> It was actually in consecutive order of their releases. If you check the games, the movesets become more and more advanced and sophisticated, and the ougis become smoother and ... for lack of better words, better.
> 
> I'm glad to know I wasn't the only one who came to realize this



Yeah I agree. I was re-watching Darui's gameplay and his moveset and everything looked smoother. I think Hanzou's did as well.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Blog update says something about a big announcement in January. Don't get excited yet because last time the big announcement was a Europe only collectors edition.



Crossing fingers that is about the Edo Kages, Itachi & Nagato or Madara.

Or finally some screenshots of KCM Naruto confirmed and in action.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 29, 2012)

Im hoping for Nagato or Rinnegan Obito.
Or Swordmen and Chojuro.

Seriously worried about them nerfing characters down to 3 ground combos instead of 4.
But removing 60+ combos than adding a 4th to like 25 new characters makes no sense.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 29, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Crossing fingers that is about the Edo Kages, Itachi & Nagato or Madara.
> 
> Or finally some screenshots of KCM Naruto confirmed and in action.



Same. I think if Madara is going to be playable, he'll probably be a secret character like Kabutomaru.


----------



## slickcat (Dec 29, 2012)

if cc2 is going to make generations they will have to withold some characters to sell the next game, for that reason expect some characters not to be playable.


----------



## Random (Dec 29, 2012)

You mean Generations 2? You might be right though, they may withhold Madara for a later realease, but frankl he is the only one I could understand them holding back. The Edo Kage and Edo Itachi really need to be in this game. But then again, that's just me being biased.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 30, 2012)

If the Jinchuriki are in, then Edo Kages, Madara, etc are a given

Remember that they all had their fights before the Jinchuriki did

And Matsuyama said during the interview that they're staying more faithful to the manga, so anime timing is deemed moot.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

The living Jinchuriki use their Edo abilities.
Im still hoping for the Swordsmen or atleast Chojuro since he has my favorite sword.
Though it is heavily hinted they are playable in thst 1 article.


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2012)

^ If Chojuro's in, I think it'd be nice to see all the support-onlies (or at least just the Kage Bodyguards) get upgraded to full playability.


----------



## G (Dec 30, 2012)

Why does Edo Deidara still have long ranged combos?


----------



## -JT- (Dec 30, 2012)

To be honest, I really didn't care about Deidara spammers after a while. I mained Ino and could clean up easily with her bulldog-style ougi set up or her Flower Bombs.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

slickcat said:


> if cc2 is going to make generations they will have to withold some characters to sell the next game, for that reason expect some characters not to be playable.


I don't think choosing not to include characters in a main game so they can be new in a spin-off is something they'll do. I can see Generations 2 wrapping up the war arc past where Storm 3 gets to and focusing its new characters area on characters that weren't considered important enough for previous titles, upgrading supports and adding characters like Konohamaru.



-JT- said:


> ^ If Chojuro's in, I think it'd be nice to see all the support-onlies (or at least just the Kage Bodyguards) get upgraded to full playability.


I'd like that. I'd love to play as Kurotsuchi. I do think making the Kage bodyguards playable would be a smart move, sure some haven't done enough but the shinobi alliance is going to be a big part of the game so why not give us a few non leaf/sand characters from that alliance besides Kage? The Konoha bodyguards are perfect choices.



G said:


> Why does Edo Deidara still have long ranged combos?


There's not much reason to change him. He's not done much new since being brought back from the dead, might as well keep his moveset and tweak it for minor changes.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

Chojuro and Kurotsuchi are the only Kage Guards besides Daeui thst have done enough to be playable.
Dodai should be playable he had 4 Jutsu and different Lava Rubber forms.
Kitsuchi would be a good choice as well or Omoi.

But Chojuro is really the Swordsmen I really want unless they make a living version of Mangetsu with him using Chojuro's sword since that was his when he was alive.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Dec 30, 2012)

Not Photoshop it is on the official site.
People say it is Madara but why would he be there with all the heroes? Its most likely Choji in giant form since it explains the size difference.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 30, 2012)

It's fake but I thought I'd put it up for convo


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Chojuro and Kurotsuchi are the only Kage Guards besides Daeui thst have done enough to be playable.
> Dodai should be playable he had 4 Jutsu and different Lava Rubber forms.
> Kitsuchi would be a good choice as well or Omoi.
> 
> But Chojuro is really the Swordsmen I really want unless they make a living version of Mangetsu with him using Chojuro's sword since that was his when he was alive.


I'm saying it'd be a smart move, I didn't say it would be one they'd take. I agree that Omoi should be playable though.


----------



## G (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope Deidara's long range combos are nerfed somehow. He's too OP.

2000 posts soon..

             .

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 30, 2012)

Quad posting? For shame.


----------



## Gaiash (Dec 30, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's fake but I thought I'd put it up for convo


He's going to be playable anyway so fakes like this are kind of pointless. Me might just be an alternate outfit for the Minato fight Masked Man but he's the main villain so they're hardly going to exclude him.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 30, 2012)

When's the next new news?


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

